# mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......



## KampfKater (18. November 2003)

versuch ich jetzt mal mit einer kleinen umfrage da herinnen zu ergründen wie viele österreicher es im board gibt und wo sie ihre ruten auslegen.

ich fang mal bei mir an:

ich wohn in der näheren umgebung von linz und mein revier ist die donau bei ottensheim.


gruß

robert


----------



## gismowolf (18. November 2003)

da hab ich auch mal einige Jahre in Deiner Nähe gefischt - im Innbach oberhalb des Mündungsgebietes beim Kraftwerk Ottensheim und im Innbach bei Steinholz.Aber seit Beginn der
Kormoranplage sind diese Gewässer fast leer.Genauso wie die Donau vom Kraftwerk Aschach bis Ottensheim.Gegenüber Aschach
in Feldkirchen habe ich annähernd 20 Jahre gefischt.Und im Stauraum Aschach,speziell bei der eizigen großen Wiese oberhalb
Inzell haben wir immer gezeltet und ganze Wochenenden dort gefischt.Weiter oben in Engelszell hab ich eine Motorzille mit Ausleger zum Daubelfischen verankert gehabt,bis dann die Daubelfischerei verboten wurde!
Zur zeit fische ich in derTraun und in der Ager in Lambach und Stadl Paura,sowie in der Antiesen in Antiesenhofen.


----------



## rob (18. November 2003)

super idee namensvetter!!
also ich bin aus wien und fische am rand von der stadt auf einem grossen teich und
mein hauptrevier ist in altenwörth an der donau in niederösterreich....sehr riiiiesig und hat für jeden etwas zubieten.mündungen,altarme,strom,mühlwasserln,wehr,kamp,bootshafen.....
ich fisch dort vom boot,vom ufer,am tag,in der nacht und auf fast alle fischarten.
nächstes jahr kommen noch einige andere reviere dazu.ein super teich in altenwörth mit karpfen,zander der dort auch aufkommt,hechten,.....dann bekomm ich noch einige salmoniedengewässer (wie z.b. den ötscherbach,warme fischa,..)und kanäle und eventuell auch einen zusätzlichen donauabschnitt unterhalb von wien.dort fliesst die donau noch nahezu unreguliert...wunderschön.freu mich schon auf nächsten frühling, weil mir ein freund und purist das fliegenfischen beibringt....er meint das ich dann spätestens im sommer meine anderen angeln verkaufen werde ....never!!!!!!!!!!lg aus wien rob
p.s.:hab auch jahrelang als jungspund im mondsee und im irrsee gefischt.meine mutter ist aus mondsee und da sind wir jedes jahr den ganzen sommer am wasser gewesen.bin am irrsee stundenlang mit dem boot rauf und runter geschleppt und hab mich zu den einheimischen fischer gestellt und auf renken gefischt...der beste speisefisch überhaupt!!!


----------



## posengucker (18. November 2003)

Hi,

ich fische heuer noch am Landlteich in Langenzersdorf und bin ab nächstem Jahr im Großrevier Spillern anzutreffen (3 Teiche und Donau).

Weiters mache ich regelmäßig Ausflüge nach Ungarn und in Zukunft auch ins Podelta.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Lenzibald (18. November 2003)

JO WAU
bin ein Linzer fische am Salmsee und hab nen eigenen kleinen Teich fast vor der Haustüre.
Mehr Ösis ins board


----------



## KampfKater (18. November 2003)

hallo gismowolf,

leider darf ich in meiner heimatgemeinde wilhering, die an der donau und am innbach liegt nicht fischen. gehört dem oö.landesfischereiverein und der gibt für dieses revier keine lizenzen aus.
im innbach(ledibur-wasser in alkoven) hab ich vor zwei jahren gefischt.
vom bestand her ist das wasser sicher nicht sooo schlecht.
hab sogar 3 äschen mit der grundangel gefangen.
das problem in diesem gewässer war nur das sogenannte aufsichtsorgan. der wollte nämlich nicht, daß man die gefangenen fische mitnimmt. hat mich und meine 2 freunde ständig schikaniert(bei jeder kontrolle karte herzeigen, fische abmessen, köderkontrolle usw.), weil er gemerkt hat, daß wir unsere fische auch mitnehmen.  er meinte einmal auch wir seien dumme fleischfischer. aber das hab ich ja glaub ich schon in einem anderen beitrag beschrieben. 
da ich nicht der typ bin der beim angeln gerne streitet, sonder viel lieber die natur genieße, bin ich wieder in mein altes stammwasser, den donaualtarm beim kraftwerk ottensheim zurück. und ich habs nicht bereut, hab heuer dort eines meiner besten jahre gehabt.
die donau von aschach bis schlögen hab ich auch gehabt, die ist mir aber zu überfischt.


@ rob
Hallo,
hab ja absolut nichts gegen unsere deutschen kollegen da herinnen, aber ich find ein paar österreicher mehr könnten dem board nicht schaden.
bist ja zu beneiden bei dem riesen revier, und dann noch fischen vom boot( bei uns in der donau leider verboten).
zu den renken(einem meiner lieblingsfische), hab ich auch im donaualtarm(maränen) mit  60-70 cm gefangen, sind aber eher selten.

lg
robert


----------



## gismowolf (18. November 2003)

@rob
Am Zeller-oder Irrsee hab ich auch jahrelang gefischt.Boot hab ich 
am Westufer beim letzten Bauernhaus vor dem Ausfluß der Ache
verankert gehabt.Mir wurden aber dann die Surfer zu viel.Am Tag
der Volksabstimmung gegen oder für Zwentendorf wurde dort 
am Nachmittag der damalige österreichische Rekordhecht mit 26kg
50m neben mir gefangen! Für die großen Maränen am Zellersee
hab ich damals Miniblinker aus Alublech gebastelt.Dann hab ich Maränen bis 3.5kg gefangen.Vorher hab ich auf Emerger(aufsteigende Nymphen)nur kleinere bis 1kg gefangen.


----------



## KampfKater (18. November 2003)

hi lenzibald,

wir kennen uns ja schon ein bissl. trotzdem gruß nach linz


@posengucker

serwas kollege und petri heil nach wien


gruß
robert

(der übrigens das wort "ÖSI" absolut nicht verputzen kann(wie man in ÖSTERREICH sagt)


----------



## gismowolf (18. November 2003)

@Kampfkater
Im Ledebor(Grafen)-Wasser sind oberhalb der Mündung der
Aschach die Schlafbäume der Kormorane.Diese Bäume sieht 
und riecht man schon von weitem.Die Bäume sind tot(dürr)und von oben bis unten,sowie der ganze Bereich unter und rund um die Bäume weiß verätzt.Weiters sind damals hunderte halber
toter Aale in allen Stadien der Verwesung herumgelegen.Wahrscheinlich haben die Kormorane die ganze Länge der Aale nicht hinunterwürgen können,der Teil,derschon im Schlund und Magen war wurde halb verdaut und der restliche,aus dem Schnabel herausragende Teil wurde dann ausgespien,weil
sich diese Teile noch lange bewegten.So könnte ich mir das vorstellen!Das sah fürchterlich aus!!Angeblich haben dort an die 6000 Kormorane gewütet!Aber die ganze Au dort zwischen Donau,Aschach und Innbach ist wunderschön.


----------



## KampfKater (18. November 2003)

@gismowolf

das kormoranproblem scheint irgendwie in der zwischenzeit behoben. ich hab zumindest in den letzten 3 jahren keine gesehen, obwohl ich gerne in der au unterwegs bin, auch wenn ich nicht fische. der aalbestand ist im innbach absolut top. was aber eher selten wird, und wofür der innbach auch berühmt war, ist der nasen bestand. ein anderes problem taucht aber beim innbach auf. dadurch, daß viele bäume entlang des bachs gefällt wurden, wächst der bachdurch die sonneneinwirkung im sommer immer mehr zu.

gruß
robert


----------



## rob (18. November 2003)

wahhh gismowolf!!!das wunderschöne holzbauernhaus kenn ich..das ist gleich beim kastenwirt.
ich hab immer mit dem boot beim anfang der ache geankert und dort auf weisfische und der gleichen gefischt.hab genau dort meinen ersten hecht meines lebens gefangen.leider ist ja das strandbad dort..kann verstehen das dich das vertieben hat.meine eltern hatten einen badeplatz beim dorferwirt,mein ruderboot lag auch dort.haben auf unserem platz immer polenta und mais gefüttert und riesige brachsen gefangen.hab dort auch meine ersten nachtfischen mit freunden gehabt.auf aale ging es damals.
einer der fischer hat damals auch neben mir einen hecht mit 21 kg und 1.20 gefangen.den haben dann am selben abend alle fischer vom dorferwirt bei ihm gegessen und sich fürchterlich betrunken.ich hab heute noch irgendwo das foto wo ich als kleiner scheisser neben dem fisch steh der so gross war wie ich.wie kommst du eigentlich mit dem spinner auf 50 meter zu den renken...hast du mit downriggern geschleppt.ich hab vom boot mit meiner alten teleskoprute das hegensystem gerade runterlassen und gezupft.mit der blöden spitze hab ich die hälfte der bisse verschlaaaafen.leider haben wir das elternhaus heuer verkauft und ich bin schon seit jahren nicht mehr am irrsee gewesenmöchte gern wieder mal eine woche dort fischen....ist aber verdammt schwer die fische dort zufinden.


----------



## sebastian (18. November 2003)

Ich wohne in Wolfsgraben also Wien Umgebung. ich fische in Langenschönbichl neben der Donau in einem kleinen Teich.


----------



## KampfKater (18. November 2003)

grias di sebastian


----------



## gismowolf (18. November 2003)

@Kampfkater
1995 hab ich ich im Innbach die letzte Jahreslizenz gehabt.Da
konnte man im März/April von jeder Brücke die riesigen Nasenschwärme beobachten und gut 10Jahre vorher waren so viele Nasen unterwegs,daß man keine Steine mehr sehen konnte.
Damals gabs im Innbach,der ja für sein gutes kaltes Wasser
bekannt war,einen lokalen Bachforellenstamm,von denen ich einige schöne Exemplare bis 2kg überlisten konnte.Ich glaube,ich muß mir die Gegend wieder einmal ansehen.


----------



## rob (18. November 2003)

ich hab heuer in der donau auch seit langem wieder einmal 2 nasen gefangen.hab mich sehr gefreut,da wir ja in österreich das jahr der nase hatten und intensiv besetzt wurde.....


----------



## sebastian (18. November 2003)

echt Jahr der Nase ? bei mir ist immer Jahr des Hechts  !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KampfKater (18. November 2003)

@gismowolf

diese nasenbestände hab ich gemeint, von denen die alteingesessenen innbachfischer immer geschwärmt haben.
natürluch sieht man noch nasen wenn man von den brücken(zB.beim kraftwerk in wilhering runter schaut, aber so richtige schwärme gibts anscheinend nicht mehr.


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (18. November 2003)

@rob
mit meiner ersten Fliegenrute hat mir "Norbert Eipeltauer" in den unberührten Donaualtwässern bei Maria Elend und Regelsbrunn
gelernt,wie man Nasen,Blaunasen und Rapfen fängt.Wenn Du 
mit der Fliegenrute die ersten Gehversuche hinter Dir hast,kannst Du in den Altwässern außer Welsen damit alles fangen! !


----------



## HuchenAlex (18. November 2003)

jo, daun gesell i mi a bissale zu Eich, wenns do scho so heimelig is 

also das i Alex heiß ist ja ned schwer zu erraten, und ich wohne in Garsten bei Steyr..
Ich fische meißt in der Enns flußaufwärts von Steyr, verirr mich aber auch schon mal an nen See.. z.B. auch an den Irrsee, obwohl ich zugeben muß, daß ich da noch nie irgendwas Brauchbares gefangen hab 
Sonst fahr ich auch jedes Jahr mal übers Wochenende an den Weißensee in Kärnten (.. und da hab ich tasächlich schon mal was gefangen  bzw. war ich diesen Sommer auf Aland in der Ostsee.. ich schätz mal, da gibts pro qm mehr Hechte als im gesamten Donaulauf 

Früher hab ich auch öfter mal an der Donau bei Au / Nähe Mauthausen gefischt, es wegen chronischer Erfolglosigkeit aber bleiben lassen.. Zander sind einfach zu schlau für mich, siehts aus 

Auf Huchen war ich auch schon an der Pielach, der Drau und 1 mal an der Mur, ich steh aber ned so auf das elitäre geplänkel dort, weswegen ich das jetzt auf die Enns beschränke...

soderle, das wars mal..

Pfiat Gott beinaund daweil


----------



## gismowolf (18. November 2003)

Hier mündet die Ager in die Traun(der Fluß am oberen Bildrand).
Von ca.70m oberhalb der Mündung kann ich 4,3km flußaufwärts fischen.Vor Inbetriebnahme des Traunkraftwerkes Lambach konnte man mit Watstiefeln die Ager durchwaten und mit der Nymphe oder einem Streamer wunderschöne und auch große Forellen beim Abbruch in die Traun fangen!


----------



## gismowolf (18. November 2003)

@Kampfkater
kennst Du dieses Gewässer?


----------



## gismowolf (18. November 2003)

@Kampfkater
und den 2.Teil dazu auch?


----------



## KampfKater (18. November 2003)

WOW gismowolf :m :m 

mein lieblingsgewässer im www, schaut so gar net so super aus.
wennst aber um 5 uhr früh die sonne hinterm schloß ottensheim aufgehn siehst, dann weißt wie schön die gegend ist.(klingt ja schon fast poetisch*lol*).
danke für die bilder gismowolf.
ich kenn auch dein gewässer ein bissl. als mein vater noch lebte, war ich manchmal mit ihm in der gegend lambach, stadl paura fischen. das mit den forellen kann ich nur bestättigen. zu der zeit hab ich aber absolut keinen bock auf fischen gehabt. kam erst als ich selber kinder hatte. schade, zu der zeit hätte ich in den besten gewässern in oö fischen können. 

gruß in den hausruck


@huchenalex
hallo,
von dir hob i jo scho a bissl wos gsehn(a bissl wos is guat ) du bist zum beneiden, oba dein nick host dir vadient. i foahr übrigens jedes joahr ganz in de nähe vom weissensee fischen, nämlich an den presseggersee. 

wünsch da no wos

robert


----------



## hkroiss (19. November 2003)

Na dann muss ich mich ja auch noch melden.
Also, ich bin in der Nähe von Vöcklabruck zu Hause und angle meist am Attersee und auch am Irrsee.
Vor einigen Jahren hab' ich auch noch an der Donau von Aschach stromaufwärts (bis Obermühl) geangelt. 
Hab' mir fest vorgenommen, im nächsten Jahr wieder das eine oder andere Mal an die Donau zu fahren und mal schauen, was sich geändert hat.

Seitdem ich auf Karpfen intensiv angle, war ich ein paar Mal am Brandstätter See (bei Aschach) und heuer im Waldviertel am Bergteich.


----------



## gismowolf (19. November 2003)

@rob
Schau,was ich da gefunden hab


----------



## rob (19. November 2003)

servas huchenalex#h !!!!!servas hkroiss#h !!!noch ein irrseefischer!!!lg aus wien!!
super gismowolf!!!!!da kommen jetzt viele erinnerungen hoch....genau diese buchten bin ich tag aus tag ein entlang geschleppt.
der dorferwirt ist nicht mehr drauf.....ahhh wenn ich mir denke jetzt mit meinem boot und echolot über den see zufahren, die renken finden und befischen,...........träum träum......danke wolfgang!!!#h


----------



## KampfKater (19. November 2003)

ebenfalls hallo @ hkroiss


ich glaub in aschach hat jeder oberösterreicher schon gefischt.
genau darum ist mir da zuviel los.
in ottensheim ists da ein bissl ruhiger, denn da darfst mit dem auto nicht entlang vom altarm fahren.


gruß
robert


----------



## sebastian (19. November 2003)

Wenn wir genug Österreicher sind können wir gerne mal ein Boardtreffen machen aber daweil nur ne Miniausgabe von nem Boardtreffen  (meine scherze werden auch immer duemmer  )


----------



## rob (19. November 2003)

so schlimm sind sie noch nicht seb:m 
über ein treffen im nächsten jahr sollten wir auf alle fälle mal reden!!!!
des würd ma ur taugen eich ole amoi ins gsicht schaun, die hond beideln und a pisserl fischn.des wär wos,oda?:q 
#h #h


----------



## gismowolf (19. November 2003)

@alle
Hallo,des waa scho wos.In ana Zeit,wo`s scho worm is und auf an Ploz,wo ma a Feierl hoazn derf und wo ma d`Angl a einihenga loßn kaun!


----------



## rob (19. November 2003)

gö,sog i jo!!!!


----------



## HuchenAlex (19. November 2003)

jo, a weng a gmiatliche Partie war scho klass... vielleicht moi so Aalfischen im Sommer oda so..

..bis jetzt hob i imma noch Bayern emigriern miaßn, damit i moi wen ausn Board triff.. gfreit mi, daß die Österreicher - Fraktion zualegt


----------



## rob (19. November 2003)

super aalfischen heart sie guat oh....des moch ma..mit ana grillage und an safterl auf gmiatlich zammansitza und se wos dazöhn.da lod ma dann olle ei die kumman woin..oba wirklich olle..des wird a gschicht


----------



## posengucker (19. November 2003)

griaß eich,

so a treffn wa scho leiwaund!!

lg
Pogu


----------



## KampfKater (19. November 2003)

grias eich

zu dem vurschlog kaunst wirkli nur sogn.....leiwaund wa des!
tat mir a taugn a so a boardpatie

gruaß
robert


----------



## hkroiss (19. November 2003)

also i kan euch nur sag'n, bei a so an treffn bin ich dabei, wand's ma's nur bald gnuag sagst.
zB an da donau wird's sicha a paar guate platzerl gebn, wo ma für a wochnend uns gmüatli zsammsitzn kinnan.


----------



## gismowolf (19. November 2003)

@alle ! Na ja,dann überlegen wir uns einmal in Ruhe : 

1.)Wer kennt ein Gewässer,wo jeder eine Gast/Tages/Nacht/Lizenz erwerben kann.

2.)Wo man am Ufer ein offenes Feuer anzünden 
kann,ohne daß man durch Feuerwehr,Gendarmerie,
Polizei oder Anrainer gestört oder sogar angezeigt wird. 

3)Wo man mit dem Auto ziemlich nahe hinfahren kann.

4)Und wo man unter Umständen vielleicht sogar einen Fisch fangen kann.

Oder wollt Ihr vielleicht 20-30m daneben ein Spezialitätenrestaurant haben ?

Ich würde für so ein Lagerfeuer wie angehängt plädieren!


----------



## hkroiss (19. November 2003)

Bei so einem Lagerfeuer können wir auch im Winter ein Treffen arrangieren, da wird uns sicherlich nicht kalt.


----------



## hkroiss (19. November 2003)

@gismowolf
Sag' mal, aus welcher Ecke von Ottnang bist Du denn?


----------



## gismowolf (19. November 2003)

@Hallo hkroiss !
Ich wohne seit jetzt 33 Jahren fast mitten in Ottnang.Aber fast
niemand kennt mich,weil ich entweder arbeiten,fischen oder Schwammerlsuchen bin.
Und wo bist Du zu Hause ? Hast Du vielleicht Verwandte in 
Ottnang oder Bruckmühl?


----------



## gismowolf (20. November 2003)

oder wären Euch kleinere Feuerchen lieber?


----------



## Oper8or (20. November 2003)

woah des warat aba ech ned schlecht do bin i fix dabei!
 I wohn übrigends a in Wean - im 3. Bez. 
Mitm Rob worma eh schon fest fischn göll. 

A guats Platzerl werd si wohl no findn lossn!

Gruß Wolfgang

PS.: wers raushört i bin eigenlich aus Kärnten


----------



## fischerwahn (20. November 2003)

hmm.  so gsechn gismowolf - host zumindest mi schon von dem revier überzeugt (ob ma an fisch fangen is ja nit so wichtig - hauptsoche des bier is guat(und a hirter), die würschtl knackig und alle verstehen sich)(sobald a lagerfeuer brennt und´s noch gegrilltem riacht, kann i mi eh nimmer aufs fischen konzentrieren)

@rob - da sollten wir doch schon für nächstes jahr zu planen beginnen? 

/Julian


----------



## hkroiss (20. November 2003)

na da bin ich mal gspannt, was ma nächstes Jahr zsammbringen.

@gismowolf
Du hast richtig geraten. Ich komm' ursprünglich aus Bruckmühl, wohn aber seit ca. 4 Jahren in Ungenach


----------



## gismowolf (20. November 2003)

@hkroiss
Ist vielleicht der Mandi K.ein Onkel von Dir?
Ist ein alter Arbeitskollege von mir vom GIG.


----------



## gismowolf (20. November 2003)

@Oper8or,Grüß Dich.
Von wo aus Kärnten kommst Du denn ?
Bei der letzten Karpfensession hättest Du mit Fischerwahn und rob Auch Glühwein kochen können,dann hätts Euch nit so gfrorn!


----------



## Oper8or (20. November 2003)

Ausm Gurktal - in der nähe von friesach.

Ja ich hab eh an Tee mit Rum mitgehabt - Glühwein ist sich in der Hecktick nimma ausgangen


----------



## Lenzibald (20. November 2003)

Servus
I werd amoi schaun oba bei mein Teich könnt ma ein Treffen mochn is zwar net recht groß oba Wiaschtln oder Kottlett kinan ma dort mochn. Bier is ka Prob des loger i in mein Kühlschrank san jo net amoi 1km von mir zum Teich. Rotaugen und Braxn kann ma ois Steckerlfisch futtern und i frog de Hambergerin wegen einer Tageskarte für de Traun de is 500m von mein Teich weg. Zufahrt geht bis auf 10m zuwi und zewlt geht a fia a wochenende.  Is am Rand von Linz des ganze. Sogts ma hoit amoi wos davon hoits. Jo karpfen bis 15kilo san im teich wenns wen interessiert fischen erlaubt zurücksetzten Pflicht.


----------



## sebastian (20. November 2003)

voll die gscherdn  Ih werd eich moi ein burgenländisches Wort mit genauem Wortlaut eineschreiben und ihr müssts rotn wos des is:  "Grumbirn" oder so


----------



## sebastian (20. November 2003)

aja @gismowolk bist auch ein scherzküberl  willst das Ufer roden und brauchst daneben ein Spezialitätenrestaurant 
Aber irgenwie bin ich deiner Meinung


----------



## sebastian (20. November 2003)

Naja Linz ist mir eigentlich schon etwas zu weit  Wien und Umgebung würd ich gut finden vielleicht ein bissl weiter aber wenns nur dort geht auch gut  Bei mir gehts nicht da ist Urwald wenn man da was anzündet gibts nen Waldbrand aber voll Wäsch !!


----------



## gismowolf (20. November 2003)

@Sebastian servas und alle !
I bin a oida Hos,mi kaunst mit di Krummbirn nit in Valegenheid
bringa.Des san auf deidsch "Erdäpfel" oder Kartoffeln oder Kölla-
antn,wias in Mittelburgenland sogn.
Jetzt im Ernst.Die Feuer sind ja nur ein Vorschlag.Besser zum Grillen ist natürlich ein echter Griller oder mehr,je nachdem wieviel Leute wir zusammenbringen.Ich hab das aber ganz bewußt so hier reingestellt,weil in Feldkirchen(gegenüber von Aschach an der Donau),ein paar mal die Gendarmerie ankam und das kleine Feuerchen sofort bei Strafandrohung gelöscht werden mußte.
Es ist ja auch noch jede Menge Zeit,aber Gedanken darüber könnte man sich schon machen.Wenn Ihr vielleicht ein Foto vom
Angelplatz oder überhapt von Euren Gewässern habt,wo Ihr 
öfter fischt,stellt das doch ins Board,damit die anderen auch Ihre Freude daran haben können.Ich hoffe,daß sich noch einige 
Österreicher hier outen! ! Da müssen doch noch mehr hier herumsurfen!Kammpfkater danke ich hier an dieser Stelle für die
fantastische Idee,diesen Thread hier aufzumachen !!


----------



## sebastian (20. November 2003)

*lol* bin nur halber burgenländer  deswegen kenn ich ein paar Wörter  super echt.

HAB EINE IDEE
Jeder lädt sich ICQ runter und wir chatten mal oder so =)


----------



## Baitrunner (20. November 2003)

De Ehre 

Bin im Süden Wiens daheim und fisch quasi vor der Haustür
http://www.sportfischerverein-voesendorf-wienerberger.com/

Bin eher selten im Board vertreten da ich jede freie Minute am Wasser verbringe )

Zum Thema Treffen : Count me in :q 

Gruß an Posengucker, so schnell is ne Saison wieder um :-(

May könnt ma mal einen Po Urlaub planen ......


----------



## gismowolf (20. November 2003)

Hallo Baitrunner !
Freut mich,daß Du Dich hier rührst!Habt Ihr nicht in Eurem Verein
einen pensionierten Polizisten,der Pepi (Blank)gerufen wird? 
Fischt Du vielleicht auch hin und wieder am Neusiedlersee?


----------



## hkroiss (20. November 2003)

@ gismowolf
mit dem Mandi K. hast recht, des is mei Onkel.

@lenzibald
das war ja ganz supa, wann des bei dir möglich war. fehlt eigentllich netta nu da termin...oba da is ja nu zeit


----------



## HuchenAlex (20. November 2003)

jo, des vom Lenzibald horcht si echt voi supa aun.. und strategisch günstig liegts a, weil 
1. sowieso an Haufn OÖ-ler do san und 
2. Linz jo eh über die West guat erreichbar is... damit unsare Weana a ruckzuck do san 

Mit dem Termin wort ma liaba nu a bissale.. i man, mir mochats jo im Winter a nix aus, oba unsere gesetzteren Herren soin si jo ka Gicht hoin


----------



## KampfKater (20. November 2003)

griaß eich aun olle de i nu net griaßt hob,

do entwicklt si jo wirli wos, find i echt geil, oba mir was a in da woamen joahreszeit liaba.

du huachnalex.........a froge.........wia manst des mit de gesetzteren herrn?????........ob wiavü joahr isn des??:q:e 


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (20. November 2003)

Oiso i fühl mi do nit aungsprochn.I geh im Schnitt zwoar 3 x im Johr mitsaumtn qwaund bodn,wauns ma auf di glitschigen Stoa d fias ausreißt unds Zipperlein hob i a no nit !
Wen moanst denn do damit Alex,ha?


----------



## HuchenAlex (20. November 2003)

i moan gor nermt... 
außer es fühlt si jemand extra augsprochn 

na Schärzal.. freilich wärn ma * olle * hoart gnuag, des a im Winter ohne gröbere Blessuren (die Leber nimm i moi aus..  ) locka durchzhoitn..

I man, Rutten - Fischen tät mi a amoi mächtig interessiern.. sowos hob i a nu nie gfaungt... 
najo, indirekt.. a Huchen hot moi ane im Mogn ghobt


----------



## rob (21. November 2003)

servas burschen und mädels!!!
also ich find das super,das ihr alle von einem treffen begeistert seid!!!
rutten fischen wäre sicher lustig aber ich denke zu kurzfristig.die beste zeit ist ja vor dem laichen und die schonzeit beginnt ja bald danach hab ich eher schlechtere erfahrung gemacht.ich denke wir sollten uns im frühling treffen und das in ruhe planen(was aber nicht heisst das ich nicht für eine spontane ruttensession zu euch kommen würde  ).ein platzerl wo wir zelten,grillen,feuer ,parken und fischen können.lenzibalds teich hört sich ja ganz gut an.donau wäre noch besser.bei mir in altenwörth hätten wir die möglichkeiten,aber leider darf man nur mit jahreslizens in der nacht fischen.
ich bin der meinung das wir vielleicht das treffen in oberösterreich machen,aus dem grund das sich eventuell auch einige deutsche freunde anhängen wollen.....zb die bayern.das würde mich auch sehr freuen,oida 
lasst uns mal einen tremin und ein platzerl ausmachen,dann eröffne ich einen neuen beitrag wo wir uns eintragen können.
zu pfingsten fahr ich schon auf das ab karpfentreffen, der fischerwahn auch
und wer weiss wer noch.baitrunner was ist mit dir!!!wüsst ned mitfoarn noch deitschlond zum fischen auf göbe!!!ich kenn deine reviere..bist ja gleich in meiner nähe..komm auch aus dem süden wiens:favoriten...10 hieb 
sebastian mach dir keine sorgen,wenns dein papa erlaubt hol ich dich ab und nehm dich mit!!!!oder du kommst halt mit dem hr goll  
bis später rob


----------



## Baitrunner (21. November 2003)

Hey

@gismowolf, sorry bei uns gibts mehr Peperl als Zander 
haben ja zur Zeit ca 400 aktive dabei .....

@Rob, kloar fahr i mit, wohin eigentlich ?? hehe
Gib mal Info

@ all, bin bei jeder Schandtat die das fischen betrifft dabei.
Vor allem die Alternative mit Lenzibalds Teich hört sich extrem verlockend an. Wenn der privat ist könnt ma doch noch schnell auf nen Tag nach Linz düsen .......
Es sei denn er ist schon gsperrt.

So, muss mich wieder um die Arbeit kümmern bis dann ...


----------



## rob (21. November 2003)

servas baitrunner!!
du das treffen findet zu pfingsten im land brandenburg statt.es soll über 3tage gehen.
infos schau mal hier http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20205
würde mich freuen je mehr österreicher mitkommen.es gibt dort auch einen raubfischbestand.
meld dich an s wird a hetz!!


----------



## Lenzibald (21. November 2003)

JO Wau
Hob schnö amoi a poar buildln von mein Tweich ins weg gstöt.
members.liwest.at/lenzibald
is net riesig oba meina und dort kinan ma fischn woun ma woin a in da nocht.


----------



## sebastian (21. November 2003)

gibts da Hechtn und wi a da teich ?
Schau fein aus n1 ^_^ *freu*


----------



## gismowolf (21. November 2003)

@Lenzibald
Schaut ja ganz idyllisch aus.Wenn Du es möchtest,mach ich Dir
ein Foto vom Flieger aus.Dazu bräuchte ich aber den Namen der nächsten Ortschaft(sonst weiß ich nicht wohin ich virtuell fliegen soll).Und ob`s in Farbe oder noch in Schwarz/Weiß geht,kann ich vorher auch nicht sagen.


----------



## KampfKater (21. November 2003)

schaut echt guat aus des wassal @lenzibald. is des irgendwo in de traunauen?


gruß
robert


----------



## Lenzibald (21. November 2003)

Servus
Liegt noch innerhalb der Ortstafel von Linz. Wenn von Ebelsberg Traunaufwärts richtung Traun gehst kannst sagen ca 1,5km nach Ebelsberg liegt der Teich rechts von der Traun. Ist eigentlich das Überlaufbecken des Kraftwerks Ebelsberg. Für mich liegts super da ich in Auwiesen daheim bin und zu Fuß grad mal 5minuten zum Teich hab. Gehört zwar noch einiges hergerichtet  wie der Zaun und nächstes Jahr wird mal Schlamm abgepumpt aber um den Preis 500.- im Jahr bekommst normal gar nichts bei uns. Normal pro Ha ca 5000 bis 7000.- im Jahr. Wichtig war mir auch das kein so Steriler Teich ist wies einige haben nur Rasen keine Bäume sondern eher a bissl nach Natur ausschaut hab sogar 2 Eisvogelpärchen am Teich, Frösche und Ringelnattern also alles was man so sehen will.


----------



## Lenzibald (21. November 2003)

@Kampfkater
Jop liegt in den Traunauen hast richtig geraten.


----------



## löti (21. November 2003)

*bin a a wilaringa*

hi kk! hi landsleute!

bin auch aus wilhering ... lebe allerdings seit ein paar jahren in wels ... hab heuer so richtig das fischen wieder entdeckt - nach dem ich die letzten jahre beruflich kaum zeit dazu hatte ... 

leider kann ich dem post - das die donau zw. aschach und ottensheim tot ist - nur zustimmen ... hatte mich spät (august) noch für die jahreskarte dort entschieden ... leider ein kompletter reinfall ... da ist das forellenfischen in der traun schon besser ... da fängt man meistens etwas und kann es abends gleich verspachteln 

übrigens heute war hiki abverkauf ... war von euch einer anwesend?

petrigrüsse
löti


----------



## löti (21. November 2003)

@ lenzi: schöner teich ... naturbelassen, nicht diese schwimmteich-optik ... alles was das fischerherz begehrt


----------



## gismowolf (21. November 2003)

Servus löti !
Freut mich,daß Du Dich hier auch gemeldet hast.Es gibt also doch noch einige österreichische Fischer,die in`s Board schauen!
Fischt Du im Gewässer des Welser Fischereivereines?Gibt`s da 
außer Forellen andere Fische auch noch drin?Da hat es vor 20
Jahren Äschen mit 55cm und größer gegeben!
@Lenzibald
Ich stell hier mal ein Luftbild von der Wehre in Ebelsberg rein.
Wenn man dem Werkskanal im Bild oben folgt,kommt man zu einem Teich,der am nächsten Bild zu sehen ist.
Wenn ich ganz falsch gesucht hab,sag bitte,wo ich von der Wehr aus hinfliegen soll.


----------



## gismowolf (21. November 2003)

hier der Teich,den ich gefunden hab.


----------



## löti (21. November 2003)

@gismo: nein, ich hab da ein privatgewässer (nur 300 m abschnitt der traun bei gunskirchen) entdeckt ... ist in familienbesitz ... tageskarte kostet nur 9€ ... ist vom landesfischereiverein "eingekeilt" ... war heuer 5x dort und bin nur einmal abgebrannt ... 

bist du ein luftspion  ... laut den fotos könnte es der teich sein

grüsse
löti


----------



## Baitrunner (21. November 2003)

Hey

@Rob, tja kann im Moment noch nicht zusagen wegen den Pfingsttermin, muss noch einige Termin abchecken.......
Prinzipiell bin ich gerne dabei, werd mich noch rechtzeitig im Thread melden.
btw wohn auch im heiligen Favoriten 

@Lenzibald, wirklich tolle Bilder, werd mir ne Match ins Auto legen und sobald ich mal bei euch in der Gegend bin läut ich an 


Finde ich recht toll wie sich das hier mit den Österreichischen Fischerkameraden entwickelt :m


----------



## gismowolf (21. November 2003)

@löti
Gibt`s da schon Karten vor dem 1.Mai ??
In Lambach gilt die Jahreslizenz vom 1.Mai bis 31.Oktober.
Ich würde aber hie und da in der Traun schon gerne vor dem 1.Mai fischen.Vielleicht nimmst Du mich einmal mit?!
Oder gibt`s in Deinem Wasser noch Rutten?
Luftspion?Nein,kann jeder in Oberösterreich machen.Wenn`s Dich interressiert,kriegst den link.


----------



## KampfKater (21. November 2003)

hi löti


jetzt wirds echt guat do herinnen, bei zwa wilheringa:z :z 
oba unter deim nick kaun i ma net vorstelln werst bist.

@lenzibald
kaun dir nur zuastimma, schaut total natürlich aus, echt guat.

@gismo....kaunst mir eventuell den link a schickn, bitte
und no a klane froge......i mecht morgen amoi an hecht in ofen hänga, gibts wos auf wos i aufpassn muß?....i hob no nie an probiert.


gruß
robert


----------



## löti (21. November 2003)

@kk: du kennst doch das gasthaus leitner, oder? ist mein elternhaus ... und wer bist du?

@gismo: kriegst einen link vom gewässer ... weiss nicht, ob man da auch rutten fängt ... hab das gewässer im netz gefunden ... wenn die angaben stimmen, darf man dort um diese jahreszeit gar nicht mehr fischen ... aber dafür ab 1.4. ... zeig dir gerne mal das gewässer

link:
http://oberoesterreich.anglerinfo.at/html/we_traun_haderer_wasser.html

da sind einige (bei weitem nicht alle) gewässer aus ganz österreich ganz gut präsentiert

grüsse
löti


----------



## sebastian (21. November 2003)

Ich kann ja eigentlich nur in die ferien zu an treffen wenns zu weit wega is!!


----------



## sebastian (21. November 2003)

Ach Ja @Gismowolf
Wie machst du solche Luftaufnahmen bzw. woher hast du sie die Aufnahmen ?


----------



## löti (21. November 2003)

noch etwas ... 

da sieht man wieder mal wie gemütlich fischer sind ... heute war hiki abverkauf (grosser fischereiversand in oberösterreich) in linz-urfahr ... da waren total viele leute ... aber es ging total familiär ab ... nicht so, wie es bei schnäppchenjägern üblich ist ... das gestritten wird, gedrängelt oder ellbogen-technik eingesetzt wird ... da kamen echt tolle gespräche von fischer zu fischer zustande ... ganz so wie man es sich vorstellt 

grüsse
löti


----------



## KampfKater (21. November 2003)

@löti

sicha kenn i des gasthaus, do haum mir jo so maunche kugl gschobn. i wohn jetzt a klans stickl weg von durt, in untermühlboch. kum oba ursprünglich aus ufer.


gruß
robert


----------



## löti (21. November 2003)

@kk: des heisst, wir sind nicht nur zwei wilheringer, sondern sogar zwei mühlbacher ... leider haben meine eltern den kegelbahn-betrieb aus wirtschaftlichen gründen eingestellt ... wie war bei dir die zander saison in der donau? ist da etwas gegeangen?

grüsse 
löti


----------



## KampfKater (21. November 2003)

hi löti

nix wars mit zander(hab auch gar nicht drauf gefischt), dafür wars eins der besten karpfenjahre
hab aber wegen job heuer ziemlich wenig zeit zum fischen.
für nächstes jahr hab ich mir aber wieder mehr raubfischen vorgenommen. wahrscheinlich im a-wasser.

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (21. November 2003)

@Sebastian,Kampfkater,löti und alle
Link für Orthofotos in Öberösterreich :
http://doris.ooe.gv.at/
nach Eingabe des gesuchten Ortes,Berges,Wasserlaufes in die 
Suchfunktion kommt man auf eine Seite mit Karte,wo man dann auch verschiedene andere Funktionen wie z.B.Luftaufnahmen(sw)
aktivieren kann.
Wenn man auf der Doris-Hauptseite rechts oben unter"Top Services"Orthofotos anklickt,kommt man auf eine andere Doris-Seite,wo man durch Vergrößern der Karte auf der linken Seite
dann auf einen Button(ich glaub das heißt so)klicken kann,damit
man zu den Farb-Orthofotos kommt.
Ich muß zu meiner Schande gestehen,daß ich nie einen Computerkurs mitgemacht habe und mich daher nicht so richtig
hier ausdrücken und bewegen kann,wie`s für Euch alle normal ist.Ich befinde mich sozusagen in der Computer-Steinzeit,obwohl
ich mit eigens dafür entwickelten Softprogrammen beruflich Kalkulationen für die Firma erstelle.
Ich habe noch nicht versucht,ob es für die anderen Bundesländer in Österreich auch so ein Orthofoto-Programm gibt,aber das werdet Ihr sicher bald herausbekommen.Für Bayern gibt es so ein Programm,nur muß man dafür etwas zahlen!
Ich hoffe,daß der link funzt und wünsche viel Vergnügen damit.


----------



## KampfKater (21. November 2003)

danke für den link @gismo, die seite kenn ich zwar, aber trotz edv-kurs hab ich da die luftaufnahmen noch nie gefunden.
do siachst das ma mit so an kurs a net den stein der weisen findet. 
und so in der computer-steinzeit bist sicher net, wenn i do so manche von meine bekannten anschau. de würdn bestimmt net allein in so a forum finden.


gruß
robert


----------



## Lenzibald (22. November 2003)

Servus
@Gismowolf des san 100punkte für dich genau des is mein Teich auf dem Luftbild.


----------



## gismowolf (22. November 2003)

@löti
Danke für den link vom Fischwasser.Die Hauptseite hab ich zwar
in meínen Faforiten,ich bin aber noch nicht zum genaueren 
Anschauen gekommen.Meine Fischwasser vom Stift sind ja auch auf der Seite.


----------



## rob (22. November 2003)

morgeeen freunde!!!
du was ist eigentlich so in dem teich drinnen?karpfen hab ich gesehen und was noch?
super seite die du da gefunden hast gismowolf!!!spiel mich die ganze zeit mit bildern 
gibt es bei euch eine möglichkeit eine spontane ruttensession zumachen?wie sieht es bei dir aus gismo....ich glaube ja nicht so gut?könnte mir vorstellen mal schnell einen tag oder 2 mit euch zu fischen und im frühling dann ein richtiges treffen mit allen registern...was haltet ihr davon?fahr ja nur 3 stunden zu euch 
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (22. November 2003)

Hallo rob !
Warum so lange?Fährst Du da kreuz und quer durch die Stadt?
Bei der letzten Fahrt nach Ungarn(Zahnarzt)bin ich vom 
Hausruckwald bis nach Klingenbach(Grenze) 2Std 7Min gefahren.
Das gelingt aber nur,wenn man schon unterwegs ist,wenn die meisten Brummifahrer noch schlafen.(Nimms nicht todernst!)
Zu den Rutten : Ich habe Zeiten erlebt,da konnte man im 
Mündungsgebiet der Naarn mit EINER ANGEL im November von 19 Uhr bis 22 Uhr bis zu 30 Rutten in Größen von 35 bis 70cm fangen
(1970 !)Seit gut 8Jahren fische ich in Oberösterreich nicht mehr gezielt auf Rutten.Bei uns in der Ager und in der Traun konnte man sogar im Sommer bei Niedrigwasser vereinzelt Rutten bis
80cm im Kehrwasser der aus dem Wasser ragenden Felsen sehen.Aber das fürchterliche Hochwasser im Sommer des Vorjahres dürfte mit der enormen Schotterverfrachtung auch die meisten Rutten ausgeschwemmt oder verschüttet haben.
Außerdem ist in diesen Wassern seit 01.11.Schonzeit bis 01.05.!
Aber vielleicht kennen Kampfkater,Lenzibald,löti ,am ehesten noch Alex ein Gewässer mit Ruttenbestand,wo man auch eine 
Gastlizenz bekommt!!?


----------



## rob (22. November 2003)

ja das mit dem hochwasser ist sehr schade.bei den einen hat es fast alles zerstört und die anderen haben so viel fisch wie noch nie im revier....wie ich zum beispiel.
3 stunden hab ich jetzt bis mondsee gerechnet.linz bin ich auch in 2 stunden oder kürzer.
wenn die anderen etwas wissen nur her damit!!in der donau um linz hab ich noch nie gefischt und vielleicht weiss der alex noch mehr flüsse.
bist du eigentlich noch alleine zu hause oder ist deine familie schon aus dem urlaub zurück?hast du die zeit gut verbracht und mit dingen genützt wie z b 
fischhäute auf holzkreuze spannen aber im wohnzimmer,oder montagentests in der badewanne,neue futtermischungen in der küche gekocht,ins waschbecken verschiedene schwimmer gestellt,tiefkühl und kühlschrank voller würmer maden und köderfische gehabt?  
bin am überlegen ob ich heute noch für einige stunden auf zander gehe....wir haben so einen nebel in wien das der tag zu nacht wird....alle rennen mit an angspeisten gsicht herum......grüss dich!!!1

p.s. haaaaaaaallllllooooooooo lötiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!gut das du bei uns bist!:m #h


----------



## KampfKater (22. November 2003)

leider nicht leute

die wasser die zum ruttenfischen geeignet sind, kriegst alle nur mit jahreskarte. mir fällt sowieso auf, daß es immer weniger möglichkeiten gibt tageskarten für ein vernünftiges gewässer zu kaufen. einzige möglichkeit die ich seh, wär die donau von aschach nach schlögen, aber ob da aalrutten vorkommen?

gruß
robert


----------



## rob (22. November 2003)

bei uns gibt es schon die möglichkeit.aber ihr müsst halt eine stunde nach sonnenuntergang aufhören d.h.so um17:20...s die beste zeit.am tag könnte man zander ,barben, usw fangen.altenwörth an der donau liegt in der nähe von tulln.tageskarte kostet 24 teuros.wir könnten uns auf der gesammten wehr aufstellen.aber wenn ihr etwas findet wo alle eine nachtkarte bekommen könnten wäre das fein!!lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (22. November 2003)

In den vielen Jahren,die ich in der Donau zwischen Schlögen und
Aschach gefischt habe,ist mir keine einzige Rutte an den Haken gegangen!Die Zubringerflüsse sind dort alle zu klein.
Die letzte Rutte habe ich in der Enns unterhalb des Kraftwerkes
in Ernsthofen gefangen!
@rob
seit gestern 11Uhr 40 hab ich meine Grete wieder!
Sie hat mir einen Seestern in die Sonne gelegt und aus Mauritius
mitgebracht.Ja und zum Futtern geräucherten Marlin!


----------



## sebastian (22. November 2003)

Danke Gismowolf


----------



## sebastian (22. November 2003)

Gibts das auch für NÖ ?


----------



## sebastian (22. November 2003)

Schade wollte meinen See finden :9


----------



## gismowolf (22. November 2003)

@Sebastian
Von einem anderen Bundesland habe ich so einen link noch
nicht gesucht.Ich nehme aber an,daß es sowas auch für NÖ
gibt.Für Bayern z.B.gibt es auch so eine Seite,nur mit dem Unterschied,daß man dafür bezahlen muß!
Es gibt auf der Doris-Seite auch die Möglichkeit mit einem Flugsimulator den Traunsee und die umliegenden Berge zu
überfliegen.Das mußt Du mal probieren !Ist  c o o l ,wie Du sagen würdest.


----------



## KampfKater (22. November 2003)

brauch mal bitte kurz deine hilfe @ gismo

wie komm ich zu den orthofotos? ich krieg immer nur eine landkarte angezeigt.


gruß
robert


----------



## sebastian (22. November 2003)

wie kann ich das machen bei downloads oder wo ?


----------



## sebastian (22. November 2003)

habs gefunden!!


----------



## sebastian (22. November 2003)

mit NÖ wäre das sssoooo ggeiiilllll oder COOL wie ich sagen würde


----------



## gismowolf (22. November 2003)

@Kampfkater
Doris-Seite aufrufen ... linke Seite nach unten sehen bis
Stand Orthofotos in Farbe und da mal draufklicken.Es erscheint die o.ö.Karte mit den Grenzen der pol.Bezirke...ok?...links oben
ist zu lesen:Geo-Suche.....auf schwarzen Pfeil klicken,dann erscheint die Auswahl....Klicke z.B.auf Orte/Flüsse/Berge....dann warte bis eine neue Seite aufgeht...mit Suchen nach....da gibst Du ein "Ebelsberg"....darunter in Kategorie...."alle"....darunter
in pol.Bezirk ..."alle"....dann erscheint eine neue Seite mit ..bitte wählen Sie aus...und jetzt klickst Du auf .."Ebelsberg- Linz Stadt" ...und es erscheint eine Karte mit Ebelsberg drauf....
links oben machst Du bei der Layerauswahl ein Häkchen bei Farborthofoto und klickst darunter auf "aktualisieren"...dann erscheint der Kartenausschnitt als Farbfoto...durch klicken auf die Pfeile am Rand kannst Du das Foto verschieben.Normalerweise kann man dann vergrößern und zwar so groß,bis diagonale Streifen im Foto sind,aber derzeit funktioniert das Vergrößern in Farbe nicht.Ich hoffe,daß das bald wieder funzt!
Viel Spaß!


----------



## rob (22. November 2003)

hey gismowolf!!na dann ist ja alles in ordnung!!!liebe grüsse an die grete...s gut das wieda do is!


----------



## gismowolf (22. November 2003)

Hallo rob !
Danke...Der geräucherte Marlin schmeckt etwas anders wie 
geräucherte Forelle oder Lachs,war aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## KampfKater (22. November 2003)

DANKE @gismo

bei mir funkt das mit dem farbvergrössern übrigens. hab mir eben mein auto am parkplatz vor dem haus angeschaut. schade daß die streifen drinnen sind, aber sonst ists echt super.

gruß
robert


----------



## löti (22. November 2003)

hallo jungs! 

leider kenne ich auch kein gewässer, wo man rutten fängt ... ich muss leider gestehen, das ich noch nie eine rutte gefangen hab

in punkto gemeinsames angeln: es gibt ja leider noch immer keinen österreichweit gültigen ausweis. das wird ja immer noch von bundesland zu bundesland unterschiedlich gehandhabt. ist das nicht schwierig, gemeinsam in einem offiziellen gewässer fischen zu gehn?

grüsse
löti


----------



## sebastian (23. November 2003)

stimmt eigentlich !!!!
ich hab die karte nur für NÖ


----------



## gismowolf (23. November 2003)

Hallo Ihr alle!
Auszug aus dem o.ö.Landesfischereigesetz :
Wer in OÖ den Fischfang ausübt,hat eine auf seinen Namen lautende gültige Fischerkarte mit Lichtbild (§17)oder eine Fischergastkarte ($19) in Verbindung mit einem gültigen amtlichen Lichtbildausweis oder eine in einem anderen Bundesland ausgestellte Fischereilegitimation mit sich zu führen 
und den Organen des öffentlichen Sicherheitsdienstes sowie
den Fischereischutzorganen auf deren Verlangen zur Einsicht 
auszuhändigen.
Personen mit ordentlichem Wohnsitz im Ausland haben eine im Ausland ausgestellte amtliche Fischereilegitimation mit Lichtbild - 
und sofern diese kein Lichtbild aufweist - in Verbindung mit einem gültigen amtlichen Lichtbildausweis mit sich zu führen.
Für Personen,die überhaupt keine amtliche Fischereilegitimation besitzen besteht die Möglichkeit des Erwerbes einer Fischergastkarte um € 32,- , welche drei Wochen Gültigkeit hat.

Nachdem jeder von uns eine amtliche Fischerkarte hat,braucht Ihr Euch darüber keine Gedanken zu machen! Und soviel ich weiß,
gilt oben beschriebene Regelung in jedem österreichischem Bundesland.Wenn noch dazu in einem Privatgewässer gefischt
wird,gibt es außer dem Bewirtschafter keinen anderen 
Kontrolleur.

@Lenzibald  
Frag bitte bei Gelegenheit die "Hambergerin"wegen Tageskarten in der Traun und erzähl uns mal,was da gefangen werden kann
und von wann bis wann in der Traun bei Euch gefischt werden darf?Nur einmal zur Info.
@Kampfkater
Freut mich riesig,daß ich armes Computerhascherl  Euch die
Luftbilder näherbringen konnte! !


----------



## sebastian (24. November 2003)

Ham die einen fetten Satleiten  das wär so geil für NÖ ich schau mal nach obs das gibt für mich


----------



## löti (25. November 2003)

@gismo: du hast wahrscheinlich mich gemeint und nicht lenzibald. hab heuer einige forellen dort gefangen ... 

am anfang mit maden > da sind eher die frisch gesetzten "portionsforellen" draufgegangen

dann mit dem koppensystem > schönere teile mit bis zu 40 cm ... die schönste (geschätzt fast 1kg) hab ich leider aus blödheit verlohren ... wär eine richtig schöne regenbogenforelle gewesen - dunkelrot, schön gezeichnet ... hab geglaubt, es geht auch ohne kescher 

einmal hab ich am paternoster auf einem winzigen köderfisch eine barbe (ca. 1kg) gefangen

nur das letzte mal ging ich leer aus ... das war ende oktober, als der erste schnee war

die tageskarte kostet 9€ ... das find ich ganz ok ... allerdings gibt es die nur (laut internet) bis ende oktober

grüsse
löti


----------



## gismowolf (25. November 2003)

@Hallo löti !
Auch wieder mal da,schön von Dir was zu lesen ! !
Nein nein,das stimmt schon mit Lenzibald.Er hat in einer Antwort 
am 20.11.um 17:46 von einer "Hambergerin"geschrieben,die er fragen muß!Ich nehme an,daß diese Dame die Tageskarten verkauft......Mit welchen Ködern darfst denn in Gunskirchen fischen ? Willst einmal meine Koppenstreamer probieren ?
Da raufen sich die Forellen drum !


----------



## löti (25. November 2003)

@gismo: aso ... die dame, bei der ich die karten kaufe heißt ja haderer ... da hab ich etwas durcheinander gebracht ... 

koppenstreamer ... hört sich gut an ... hast ein foto von so einem teil?

petrigrüsse
löti


----------



## Lenzibald (25. November 2003)

Servus Leute
Des Hambergerwasser ist die Traun bei Linz sind immer so 250meter Flußstücke 
http://www.anglerinfo.at/
Da sind fast alle Gewässer aufgelistet. Jahrskarte kostet beim Hambergerwasser jeweils 50Euro gibts 2 davon oberes und unteres Hambergerwasser. Zu fangen sind Forellen Äschen Barben Nasen und noch verschiedene Weißfische. Geht ab 1.4 die Saison wegen der Forellenschonzeit. Mai is fischen verboten da is die Taun immer schwarz vor lauter Nasen die Schwimmen zu Hundertausenden in die Traun zum Ablaichen.


----------



## gismowolf (25. November 2003)

@Lenzibald !
Danke für die Info!Kann man dort auch Feuerchen heizen oder
muß man mit Sonnenuntergang das Angeln einstellen?
@löti
zur Ansicht mal ein paar Streamer und zwei Fliegenwobbler.


----------



## Lenzibald (25. November 2003)

Servus
Nachtfischen geht nicht, Feuerchen mach ma beim Teich und da geht auch Nachtfischen weil ich mir meine Bestimmungen selber machen kann. Das is ja des am eigenen Wasser man kann machen was man will. Im Teich sind Karpfen und Weißfische Räuber sind nur kleinere Barsche und 3 Gelbwangenschildkröten.


----------



## gismowolf (25. November 2003)

@Lenzibald
Wenn Du wirklich Gastgeber sein möchtest für`s erste österreichische Boardtreffen wär das super!Hauptquartier
bei Deinem Teich und wenn die Mehrheit Flußfischen möchte,gibt`s Tageskarten für die Traun,die ca.300m entfernt
ist.Das wär natürlich schon eine tolle Möglichkeit!Warten wir`s ab,
was sich noch entwickelt.Ist ja noch Zeit genug.Womöglich tauchen noch 30 Boardies aus der Versenkung auf und dann wird`s Dir vielleicht eng?


----------



## HuchenAlex (25. November 2003)

jo, ich wüßte schon ein paar Reviere, wo noch schöne Rutten gefangen werden - und Nachtfischen auch mit Tageskarte erlaubt ist- , allerdings hab ich das selbst noch nie auf Rutten gemacht... da wär z.B. das Harthaler - Wasser (Gismo kennt das vielleicht) an der Enns bei Ernsthofen, und weiter unterhalb hat der Angelsportverein Steyr ein Revier, wo auch noch gefischt wird.. allerdings halt auch nur mehr bis 01.12., und ich kenn die Reviere ned gut genug, um Euch da jetzt so kurzfristig her zu lotsen und dann ists vielleicht nix... hab zwar an beiden Revieren schon gefischt, aber halt auf Aal und Konsorten im Sommer.. (Huchenfischen läßt mich der Harthaler auch ned... hat ja Schiß, ich könnt ihm einen Großen wegfangen.. hat halt schon gehört, daß der Alex ned auf da Nudelsuppn hergschwommen is  :q :q )

tjo, werma das halt verschieben müssen.. aber wenn mal jemand zum Huchenfischen mitgehn will, i hab nix zu verbergen  ... die Kontrolleure kennen mich alle und machen keinen Stunk, wenn mal jemand ein paar Würfe mit meiner Angel macht..

Grüße aus Steyr, 
Alex


----------



## rob (25. November 2003)

mhhh ich glaube es ist in ganz österreich ab 1 dez schonzeit...also in wenigen tagen,denke das können wir vergessen.aber deine reviere hören sich gut an.vielleicht fisch ma einfach so einen tag alle gemeinsam.irgendwas werden wir schon fangen donau in oberösterreich ist sicher auch ned schlecht und
einmal auf huchenpirsch mitgehen :k pfau das wär schon was.....schau ma mal 
grüsse an alle rob#h


----------



## Lenzibald (25. November 2003)

@Gismowolf
Des is mir swchon klar das ich net 50 oder mehr unterbringen kann dafür ist der Teich zu klein. Wart ma mal ab wieviele wirklich kommen würden. Im großraum Linz gäbs noch mehr Gewässer wo man ein Treffen veranstalten kann muß mal schaun ein kumpel von mir hat das Abwindener Wasser dort is glaub ich zelten und Nachtfischen erlaubt. Sobald ich ihn erreiche frag ich mal genauer. Salmsee is auch net weit weg von Abwinden sind mit dem Auto keine 5minuten des is für die Karpfenfischer da gibts Tageskarten und Karpfen bis 30kilo. Ich selber hab heuer das erste Jahr den Salmsee befischt und hab ca 30Karpfen über 15Kilo gefangen. Das erste Jahr is immer schlecht weil man die guten Stellen noch nicht kennt. Aber is ja noch Zeit am besten wärs natürlich in den Ferien falls wer seine Kids mitnehmen will. Wir können auch die Linzer unter uns mal schaun wo man ein Treffen machen kann gibts einige Gewässer die ich selber nicht kenne, wenn schon Leute aus Wien oder noch weiter weg kommen solls ja auch kein Reinfall werden sondern für jeden etwas dabei sein.


----------



## HuchenAlex (25. November 2003)

tja, rob.. dann pack Dich mal warm ein 
Versprechen kann ich freilich nix, aber nur der Zopf im Wasser fängt den Fisch...


----------



## löti (25. November 2003)

@gismo: deine streamer sehen total fängig aus ... selbst gemacht? oder wo kriegt man die teile ... würde liebend gerne mal so ein teil ausprobieren ... schade, das die forellen saison für mich heuer schon gelaufen ist 
... mit dem koppensystem hat man sowieso zuviel verschleiß ... auserdem braucht man immer frische fische ... die halten besser

@lenzi: das stück traun, das du gepostet hast, hört sich sehr verlockend an ... bist oft dort unterwegs? hast schon gute fänge gemacht?

petrigrüsse
löti


----------



## rob (25. November 2003)

petri heil lenzibald!!!!!30 karpfen über 15 kilo sind a leistung!!!respekt!
du und wenn wir uns alle treffen wirds sicher kein reinfall,unabhängig davon ob wir etwas fangen(oba sche wars scho )oder nicht.
wie sieht es eigentlich bei euch aus?ich würde auch gern schon im dezember
eine kleine spontane session ohne viel schnick schnack,unabhängig von unserm öabtreffen im frühling machen.habt ihr generell dazu lust?wenn ned dann einigen wir uns langsam einmal auf einen öabtermin im frühling.
servas rob


----------



## rob (25. November 2003)

ui alex!!!des wetta is ka problem....es gibt jo ka schlechts wetta,nur a schlechts gwaund... minus 4 grad ist meine schmerzgrenze beim fischen.bin meisstens der einzige wahnsinnige im umkreis altenwörth a.d. donau der im tiefwinter am wasser sitzt und fischt.aber es ist halt soooo schön und gaaanz ruhig...ahhhhhh..entspann....grüss dich


----------



## HuchenAlex (25. November 2003)

-4? oiso mei Schmerzgrenze liegt ca. 4 Grad drüber 
hab halt gsehn, daß es sinnlos is zu fischen, wenns noch kälter is... hob früher bei jedem Wetter gefischt, oba nie was gscheits gefangen, wenns unter Null war... 

Man(n) muß si ja ned alles antuen... 

Grüße, Alex

PS: aba das Angebot gilt selbstverfreilich...


----------



## rob (25. November 2003)

ja alex... wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich bei diesen temperaturen auch noch nie wirklich etwas gescheites,ausser eine kleine rutte,gefangen.#t ned amal an grundling 
vielen dank für dein angebot!!wenn einmal zeit in aussicht ist werd ich mich bei dir rechtzeitig vorher melden wenn ich darf:m 
ich wünsch dir noch einen schönen abend #h #h #h


----------



## gismowolf (26. November 2003)

Hallo rob und Alex !
In meinen "wilden jungen Jahren" bin ich im Winter zum Altarm
beim Kraftwerk Wallsee/Mitterkirchen gefahren,hab dort mit der 
Axt das Eis im Boot zerschlagen,das Boot ausgeschöpft und
hab dann mit dem Boot ca.1500m das ca.2-3cm dicke Eis gebrochen um zu einer Stelle zu kommen,wo gut 15 Bäume 
nach einem Erdrutsch kreuz und quer im Wasser lagen.Dort hab
ich dann mit der Mormyschka auf einer älteren Fliegenrute mit 
0.12-0.14mm Monofilschnur bei bis zu-15° gefischt und habe
immer enorm viele Fische gefangen.Von Aiteln,Barschen usw.
bis zu Zandern!Heute halte ich so was nicht mehr aus ! !
Aber das Fischen mit der Mormyschka werde ich Euch bei Gelegenheit näherbringen!


----------



## posengucker (26. November 2003)

Hallo,

erinnert mich an den "Rekordfischer" vom Süssenbrunner Teich. Der war mal mit einem riesigen Karpfen in der Kronen Zeitung abgebildet.

War im Winter auch ganz ruhig, da schon fast steifgefroren.
Wenn er nicht von einem Spaziergänger angesprochen, gäbs den glaub ich heute nicht mehr. Nach Erzählungen haben Sie ihm samt Sessel in die Ambulanz verfrachtet.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (26. November 2003)

brüüüüüüüüllllllll mit dem sessel ins spital..des gibts ja ned...super story
ich brech nieder....des könnt ich gewesen sein


----------



## gismowolf (26. November 2003)

@Pogu !
Der hat wahrscheinlich nichts gefangen und hat dann zum Träumen angefangen.....vom Sommer,wie`s so warm war und wie da die Fische gebissen haben.......


----------



## löti (26. November 2003)

@gismo: du bist immer wieder für ein interessantes posting gut! was zur hölle ist ein Mormyschka?? hast du meine frage zu deinen koppen übersehn?

grüsse
löti


----------



## gismowolf (26. November 2003)

@löti
Entschuldige,ich kann schon mal was übersehen,da mußt mich 
halt dann wieder erinnern!Aber die Koppenstreamer siehst Du
in diesem Thread auf Seite 8 ,Beitrag von gestern 15:10 ! ! !
Die wirft man mit der Fliegenrute mit Bleivorfach oder mit der Spinnrute mit 8-12g Bleikugel,Wirbel und Vorfach bis zu 70cm Länge.Aber ich habe auch Jigs mit Rehhaar überbunden und die
sind auch sehr fängig auf Zander.Diese Geräte siehst Du hier als Anhang.Die Bachforellen schießen unter den Steinen hervor,wenn Du die fallen läßt und 2-3 mal kurz zupfst und dann wieder fallen läßt.Am besten wäre,wenn wir das Fischen mit diesen Dingern miteinander in der Gunskirchner Traun ausprobieren!Aber zuerst
mußt Du herausfinden,ob Du mit Streamern und Jigs in diesem Wasser fischen darfst.


----------



## gismowolf (26. November 2003)

@löti
Eine  M O R M Y S C H K A sieht so aus.Wie und wo man damit
fischt,erklär ich ein anderes Mal.(Der Streß hat mich jetzt erwischt).


----------



## rob (26. November 2003)

wow gismowolf!!!
ich freu mich schon sehr auf deine unterrichte!!!!!!!grüss dich


----------



## HuchenAlex (26. November 2003)

hmmm.. ich glaub ich kann mit gar nix unter 40g umgehen, geschweige denn mit so ner winzigen Mormyschka 

wenn ich nach der Huchensaison im Frühjahr wieder auf Forellen gehe, fliegen mir die Viecher immer in hohem Bogen entgegen... ja, hat lang gedauert, aber jetzt funzt der "ich- hau-sofort-und-was-das-Zeug-hält-beim-geringsten-Zupfer-an" - Reflex


----------



## sebastian (26. November 2003)

@ HuchenAlex
Deinen "ich- hau-sofort-und-was-das-Zeug-hält-beim-geringsten-Zupfer-an" - Reflex find ich bemerkenstwert ist auch gut beim Hecht fischen!! Hab ihn schon  ich hau beim geringsten Hänger an


----------



## sebastian (26. November 2003)

Könnte ja mal ein Hecht sein wars auch schon mal. z.B.: den 80cm Hecht hab ich nur erwischt weil ich bei einem vermeindlichen "Hänger" sofort angeschlagen hab. Und dann würde Rob sagen "dann stept der bär"   
hab ihn aber erwischt


----------



## gismowolf (26. November 2003)

@Alex
Von Dir mecht i in Dein jetzigen Zuastaund a koa Detschn kriagn!
Des mit da Mormyschka isa ganza feini Fischerei vaun Hiabst iwan Winta,owa do host is jo Du drawich mit di Huachn.Des daugat mia
und di aundan Boardis jo a bessa,owa a jeda kaun nit ois hobm.Drum woatma schau wida af a Faungmödung va dia.
Göööööööööööööööööööööööööööö
Das mit dem letzten Ruttenfischen beim Harthaler in Ernsthofen
ist sicher schon gut 10 Jahre her und damals hab ich eine einzige 
Aalrutte gefangen.Da glaub ich wirds mehr bringen,mit rob in
der Donau zu fischen.Aber nachdem ja Dezember,Jänner und Feber Schonzeit ist,haben wir ja noch Zeit zum diskutieren,ob`s dann im März überhaupt noch so beißen!???


----------



## löti (26. November 2003)

hallo jungs!

@gismo: danke für deine ausführungen ... mit deinen koppenstreamern können wir fischen, da spinnfischen erlaubt ... ausserdem hab ich der dame heuer tageskarten entworfen ... mich hat das genervt, das sie mir immer ins lizenzbuch eingetragen hat ... ist ja nicht viel platz darin ... und da sie so gut wie keine bestimmungen reingeschrieben (eine angel am stock, oder so) ... hab mir dann eine andere traunkarte besorgt, und die bestimmungen abgekupfert ... aber leider is da mit fischen erst wieder im nächsten jahr 

aber vielleicht füttere ich der donau bei landshaag am samstag noch ein paar twister ... die frisst sie immer so gerne

grüsse
löti


----------



## Baitrunner (26. November 2003)

Hallo Leut 

Bin auf alle Fälle dabei wenn ma uns mal treffen.
Generell wär ma ein Teich/See lieber.

@lenzibald, wie lange könn ma heuer no fischen bei dir ?
bis es friert ?
Deine Bilder haben sich eingeprägt, müssen unbedingt mal ein fischen abhalten :q 
Wieviel hätten Platz ?
Schonhaken und eine Angel oder .... ? (Tagger, Maden, Boillie ..)
Erzähl mal wennst a bisserl Zeit hast 

@all
Vielleicht könnt ma mal konkret nen Termin ansetzten und ne Liste schreiben wer aller möchte/kann.

Kann auch sicher den einen oder anderen aus Wien mitnehmen
Platz hab i immer in meiner Karre :m 

Ne Woche vorher sollt ich es halt wissen und der tägliche AB-Leser bin ich leider auch nicht :b 

Hoff wir bringen was zusammen

Für ein tolles Wochenende (mit Nachtfischen) könnt ich die Ninaus Anlagen in der Steiermark empfehlen, falls die wer kennt.


----------



## fischerwahn (26. November 2003)

@baitrunner - die ninaus anlagen sagen mir persönlich nichts - hast du dazu ev. ein paar infos (gibts vielleicht eine webseite ? - google liefert hierzu leider nichts)

merci


----------



## Baitrunner (26. November 2003)

@fischerwahn

klar hab ich :q 

http://members.aon.at/teichfritz/

viel vergnügen


----------



## fischerwahn (27. November 2003)

@baitrunner - thanks für den tip

'löffelstör','schwarzer amur' das klingt interessant - wer kann schon von sich behaupten sowas gefangen zu haben - da muss ich einmal hinschaun - auch wenn der teich meiner meinung nach sehr 'steril' ausschaut - (die richtlinien 'Boilies, Frolic, Flocke sowie alle Boiliemontagen nicht erlaubt.' zwingen zwar wieder zum guten alten schwimmer zurückzukehren aber what shells)


----------



## Lenzibald (27. November 2003)

@Baitrunner
Welcher Köder oder wie man fischt is mir eigentlich egal Schonhaken is denk ich klar. Ob mir einer oder drei Ruten hängt davon ab wieviele Fischen. Es ist net sinnvoll wenn 10 Fischer mit jeweils 3 Ruten auf einem Teich dieser größe fischen, da gibts nur mehr verwurschtelungen wenn nur 4 oder 5 Angler kann man auch mit 2 oder 3 Ruten fischen. Die Bestimmungen mach ich selber und ich seh das net so eng wie manch anderer. Füttern in maßen is auch klar ich denk jeder normale Angler wird sich richtig verhalten und nicht gleich alles übertreiben. Angeln geht bis zum zufrieren. Tageskarten oder so hab ich nicht Fischen darf der dem ichs erlaube, soll ja nur ein Hobby sein der Teich.


----------



## posengucker (27. November 2003)

Hi,

Ninausteich kenne ich zufällig. Habe dort meinen längsten Fisch (Amur mit exakt 100 cm) gefangen. 

Herausforderung ist es dort aber nicht, einen Fisch an die Angel zu bekommen (Badewanne voller Fisch).

Ein paar Jungs neben mir haben mit Teig gefischt und fast alle 5 Minuten einen Karpfen gefangen.

Was haltet Ihr von Ungarn in Per (HP und Fotos sind nicht von mir und alle Rechte obliegen dem Betreiber der HP).

Dort wird alles noch nicht so eng gesehen, wegen Lagerfeuer und Nachtfischen. Gefangen haben wir dort schon schöne Karpfen und Amur. Weiters sind auch Welse und Hechte vorhanden. 

Nur Vorsicht: der Zwergwels nimmt dort (vor allem auf dem Teich mit den Hütten) überhand. Auf Karpfen nur mit Hartmais.

lg
Pogu


----------



## fischerwahn (27. November 2003)

@posengucker das ganze in ungarn schaut ja weltklasse aus - frage: wo genau ist das ? (wie weit von wien ca.)

merci


----------



## rob (27. November 2003)

@fischerwahn
servus julian!!! du ich fahr mit 2 freunden am samstag fischen nach altenwörth!!wir stelln uns auf die wehr und schaun wos so geht....s geht sicha wos.wie schauts aus,wollt ihr mitkommen oder waaaaas!sind so ab 7 uhr morgens in aw und gehen es hart an.freu ich schon,das wird sicher sehr spannend wenn die jungs dabei sind!!grüss dich


----------



## fischerwahn (27. November 2003)

hey rob

ui samstag ist leider schlecht - ich bin zum "Weihnachtskeksebacken" eingeteilt #4  - was frau sagt ist gesetzt :q


----------



## Oper8or (27. November 2003)

@posengucker - das mit ungarn sieht echt supi aus - Wie weit weg von wien ist das? Vielleicht schaumma mal hin oder Fischerwahn?


----------



## fischerwahn (27. November 2003)

jo bin dabei - ohne frage - nur hin und so wie ich rob kenne wird er sich das bestimmt auch nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## rob (27. November 2003)

genaaaau!!!  bin dabei..s steht!!!wort drauf!!!


----------



## Baitrunner (28. November 2003)

Guten Morgen

jo Ungarn sieht recht gut aus, nur ist bei mir so knapp vor Weihnachten fast kein Termin für ein ganzes Wochende möglich :-(
Schließlich muss man sich zu solch besinnlicher Zeit ja auch um seine Familie kümmern 

Das wär dann doch für mich eher etwas fürs Frühjahr .....

Da wär mir ein Tagestripp zum kennenlernen an Lenzibalds teich lieber. Hauptsache man lernt sich mal kennen und dann könnt ma immer noch längeren Ausflug planen. Muss ja nicht jeder mit überkompletter Ausrüstung anwandern...

Was die Ninaus Anlage betrifft muss ich posengucker recht geben is so ne Artr Karpfenpuff, is aber für mich eher kein Problem weil ich eher dem Matchfischen und Stippen angehöre.
Wollt die Anlage nur kurz erwähnen weil keine Steuerkatrte notwendig ist und auch das Nachtfischen bis zum Gefriepunkt erlaubt ist  

Aber kein Problem für ne Ungarnreise hab ich auch irgendwo im Kämmerlein einige Karpfenruten :q 

@lenzibald
tolle Sache, vielleicht lern ma uns ja noch kennen heuer ....

Wow so viel hab ich ja noch nie geschrieben !?!

Also dann wart ich mal konkrete Termine in freudiger Erwartung ab :m


----------



## posengucker (28. November 2003)

Hallo,

Per liegt ca 10 km von Györ entfernt. Reisezeit von Wien ca 1 Stunde (abhängig vom Grenzaufenthalt). Autobahnvignette für Ungarn notwendig. Die Hütten schauen von außen um einiges besser aus als von innen (Rußland 1960). Der große Teich darf mit Booten befischt werden, jedoch sind die Boote in ähnlichen Zustand wie die Hütten. 

War eigentlich als Frühlings/Sommertreff vorgesehen, denn in der kälteren Jahreszeit haben wir dort eher schlecht gefangen. 
Die größten Hechte werden dort im Februar gefangen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (28. November 2003)

ich würd sagen wir einigen uns mal auf frühling und lenzibalds teich ,wenn es ihm recht ist.macht mal vorschläge wann ihr denn so zeit hättet.zu pfingsten kann ich nicht,wegen dem abkarpfentreffen aber sonst eigentlich immer....deswegen richte ich mich nach euch...lg rob


----------



## sebastian (28. November 2003)

Also ich kann nur in der Ferien ich hab zu viel zu lernen jetzt. Ca 2 Tests oder schularbeiten die woche. In den Ferien lieben gerne !!


----------



## rob (28. November 2003)

wie wäre es mit ostern?


----------



## sebastian (29. November 2003)

jo das könnte hin hauen


----------



## KampfKater (29. November 2003)

hallo leute,

meld mich auch wieder mal, komm gerade aus dem krankenhaus, hab übers wochenende nach hause dürfen, muß aber morgen wieder rein und noch ein paar untersuchungen machen. ab dienstag kann ich dann wieder täglich ins board schaun.
gibts schon  was neues bezüglich gemeinsam fischen?


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (29. November 2003)

@Kampfkater !
Drück Dir die Daumen,daß Du keine ärgeren Probleme kriegst.
Ganz ruhig bleiben,Du hast Zeit genug um alles gemütlich zu lesen ! Hudln dama nit! !


----------



## sebastian (29. November 2003)

Was ist eicht passiert mit dir Kampfkater ?
AUf jeden Fall Gutes Besserung von mir!


----------



## KampfKater (29. November 2003)

danke ihr zwei


is nix schlimmes, hab am donnerstag in der arbeit plötzlich auf einem ohr nix mehr gehört, diagnose leichter hörsturz.


gruß robert


----------



## gismowolf (29. November 2003)

@Kampfkater 
Halt die Ohren steif und tu,was die Ärzte Dir sagen!Ich hab auch
vor zweieinhalb Jahren einen Gehörsturz gehabt,da hat`s immer
gepfiffen im Ohr und Gottseidank haben die Ärzte das mit 
Infusionen (14 Tage lang jeden Tag eine Flasche)wieder hingekriegt und ich hör auch den Tinnitus nicht mehr pfeifen !
Die haben damals gesagt das kommt vom Streß !
Also immer Ruhe bewahren und nicht nervös werden.
Alles Gute wünsch ich Dir!


----------



## KampfKater (29. November 2003)

hallo gismowolf

warst du 14 tage im krankenhaus gismo, oder hast die infusionen teilweise ambulant bekommen? bei mir hats geheißen ich kann nach 6 tagen nach hause.
mit dem streß dürften die ärzte recht haben, das selbe haben sie auch bei mir gesagt und bei mir gings in der firma die letzten wochen gewaltig zu. 
was lernt man daraus?........sofort mal einen gang zurück schalten, sobald ich nächste woche aus dem spital komm mal gepflegt ein paar stunden fischen gehn und schaun, daß ich das sch..... kortison das sie mir täglich zu den infusionen spritzen bald wieder aus dem körper kommt.


----------



## gismowolf (29. November 2003)

@Robert !
Ich war so dumm und bin nicht ins KH gegangen,sondern jeden
Tag von 6-7Uhr früh zur Hausärztin zwecks Infusion und dann
bis zum Abend in die Firma!Sowas würde ich nicht mehr machen,weil ich dadurch noch mehr Streß hatte!Und Dank kriegst
auch keinen.


----------



## sebastian (29. November 2003)

OH GOTT naja jedenfalls gute besserung das tut mir echt leid !!


----------



## KampfKater (29. November 2003)

DANKE Sebastian#h 

@gismowolf
ich hab mir fix vorgenommen, daß ich das in aller ruhe auskurier.
und wenn ich mir die schwestern im krankenhaus so anschau, ists ja gar nicht so übel dort:q 

also, ich wünsch euch noch ein schönes wochenende und petri heil falls einer von euch morgen ans fischwasser geht.


gruß
robert


----------



## sebastian (29. November 2003)

Jo ich geh morgen wieder auf Hecht und zwaar volle Wäsch. Stellt euch schon auf so einen "50-kg-Weltrekord-noch-nie-gesehen-Borcken" ein.
Naja Petri Heil an alle


----------



## gismowolf (8. Februar 2004)

@ L E N Z I B A L D  ! ?
Wo bist Du ??
Wir haben hier von Dir in dieser Ecke schon lange nichts gehört !
Rühr Dich doch wieder einmal!


----------



## rob (9. Februar 2004)

ich auch ein grosses haaaaaaallo lenzibald!!!!!!!
wir vermissen dich schon!!!!
würde mich freun von dir in dieser ecke wieder zu hören.
hast du noch interesse das wir dich an deinem teich für ein österreich abtreffen besuchen?
lg aus wien rob #h#h#h


----------



## Fischhunter (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!!!!
Gibt ja doch ein paar Österreicher hier!
Ich bin aus Stadt Haag in Nö. Meine Reviere liegen an der Donau
in Mauthausen und der Enns und ab und zu auf einem Teich.
Wäre schön mit euch hin und wieder zu plaudern!
Tschau und Petrie Heil!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rob (10. Februar 2004)

hey Fischhunter!!
freu mich das du hier her gefunden hast.
herzlich willkommen bei uns im board!!
denke du wirst da viel spass haben.aber achtung!!!suchtgefahr,sag nachher nicht wir hätten dich nicht gewarnt.
die besten grüsse aus wien wünscht rob#h


----------



## gismowolf (10. Februar 2004)

Servus Fischhunter!
Herzlich willkommen an Board:m
Sehe,Du bist aus Stadt Haag!!Da kennst Du sicher die Donau in 
Wallsee/Mitterkirchen,den Altarm am rechten Ufer und die Altwasser am linken Ufer,wie z.B.die Kaindlau!!Ich habe dort 
etliche Jahre gefischt,bis man mit der Jahreslizenz nur mehr 
5 Tage/Jahr auf Raubfisch mit vorheriger Eintragung fischen durfte.Für diese 5 Tage waren mir dann 120km Anfahrtsstrecke zu weit!Aber erzähl doch einmal von Deinen Gewässern!Wo 
fischt Du in der Enns und was geht bei Deinem Donauabschnitt?
Gibt`s bei Euch noch Rutten?
So,jetzt hab ich Dich genug genervt,schau Dich mal in Ruhe um
und wenn Du was wissen willst,dann frag ohne Scheu!Rob ist hier unser Leithammel,Entschuldigung #r,wollte sagen der Moderator,der dieses Forum betreut und fast Tag und Nacht
(24Std)online ist,außer wenn er fischt!!#6


----------



## Baitrunner (10. Februar 2004)

Servus Fischhunter

Zum Plaudern bist hier genau richtig :m


----------



## KampfKater (11. Februar 2004)

hallo fischhunter,

seawas an board!!


gruß
robert


----------



## Fischhunter (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!!!
Also meinen Platz an der Donau habe ich seit ungefähr 1em Jahr.
Kapitale Fänge hatte ich dort noch keine , aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden. 
An der Enns habe ich keinen fixen Platz (Ennshafen bis Staning Stausee).
In Wallsee ,Mitterkirchen war ich auch schon ein paar mal .Gibt es auch etliche gute Plätze. Letztes Jahr war ich auch in Ardagger,
ist aber teuer und nicht so gut.


----------



## gismowolf (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo Fischhunter!
In Wallsee ist ein guter Zanderplatz der Sporn zwischen dem
Kraftwerk und dem Altarm.Speziell in der heißen Jahreszeit,
weil sich dort das mit Sauerstoff angereicherte Wasser aus der 
Turbine mit dem Wasser aus dem Altarm mischt!!!
Ein Top-Hotspot befindet sich im Altarm selbst.Den verrate und beschreibe ich Dir gerne,wenn Du dort fischen solltest!!
Ich habe dort eines meiner Zander-Highlights während meiner
doch schon 54-jährigen Angelzeit erlebt - 13,5 kg Zander in 1,5  
Stunden!!!:m


----------



## Tropheus (11. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ich wohne in Wien und fische im Revier Freudenau im Strom als auch in der Rinne.

Heute war ich für 2 Std am Wasser, und mich hat´s voll erwischt (Schnee).

Aber jetzt sitze ich neben dem Kaminofen und möchte da erst gar nicht weg.

Nun so bin ich, zu jeder Jahreszeit muß ich einfach raus.


----------



## gismowolf (11. Februar 2004)

Servus Tropheus!
Das freut mich für Dich,wenn Du auch wochentags zum Fischwasser kommst!Zur Zeit bin ich leider noch etwas 
durch eine Firma behindert,was sich aber in absehbarer Zeit ändern wird!!Für mich ist angeln derzeit nur an den Wochenenden möglich.#d


----------



## Tropheus (12. Februar 2004)

Hi Gismowolf

Ist bei mir auch nicht sehr oft aber ich Arbeite in der Regel bis 15Uhr, und wenn dann Zeit ist fahre ich ans Wasser.

Da ich aber auch einen kleinen Sohn habe(2,5Jahre) ist das nicht oft unter der Woche (Sonst würde ich Ihn gar nicht mehr sehen.)

In der Regel bin ich aber Freitag auf Samstag und ca. 1 Mal unter der Woche Fischen.    :z

Wie du siehst hat jeder etwas was ihm vom Fischen abhält  

Trotz aller dessen findet sich auch Zeit dafür (muß es wohl)


----------



## gismowolf (12. Februar 2004)

Aber bei mir dauert es nicht mehr allzu lange,dann kann ich 
mir aussuchen,wann,wie und wie lange ich fischen gehe oder
fahre!Das werde ich auch noch erwarten.Hoffentlich gibt`s dann noch Fische!!!!!!!:q


----------



## rob (12. Februar 2004)

morgen wolfgang!
na schau ma mal ob ma da welche über lassen:m
die kleinen halt...grins..
wahnsinn bei mir sind seit 8:00 in der früh die arbeiter und reissen gerade sämmtliche wasserleitungen aus meiner wohnung.da ich noch alte keramikrohre habe die jetzt ihren geist auf geben,rinnt bei meiner nachbarin unter mir seit letzter woche das wasser durch
die jungs meinen sie können das heute erledigen.ich sitz gerade im lauten wohnzimmer und werde den ganzen tag hier verbringen.ein wenig am rechner arbeiten ,ein engliches buch über das karpfenfischen lesen und natürlich surfen.
eine schönen tag euch allen
wünscht
der staub und lärm gequälte rob#h


----------



## gismowolf (12. Februar 2004)

@rob!
Wenns Wetter bei Dir so wie bei uns ist,ist`s sowieso zu Haus am Schönsten!Setz Dir halt einen Kopfhörer auf und hoffe,daß
bei den Installateuren nichts schief geht!
Danke für die kleinen Fischlein!!!!!!!1#6


----------



## rob (12. Februar 2004)

servus wolfgang#h
bei uns hatte es in der nacht minus 5° und jetzt so zwischen minus 1 und 2...
wetter soll ja angeblich wieder wärmer werden.bite bitte hergott lass den fuchsbodenteich nicht zufrieren.ich will ja am samstag dort den ganzen tag auf zander.bin voll motiviert und überzeugt das ich dort einen schönen zander fangen kann.der willy hat gleich beim ersten mal einen mit 2,5 kg gefangen.....träum.......träum.......


----------



## gismowolf (12. Februar 2004)

Robert,bei uns ist heute Nebel mit Sichtweite ca.50m,dichter Schneefall und -4°C.Und ich habe fürchterlich Kopfweh,das deutet 
wieder auf eine Wetteränderung in den nächsten zwei Tagen
hin.Hast vom Baitrunner ein Köfi geholt??
Im Job bin ich wieder mal mit einem Anbot fertig - waren 188
Seiten mit je 5-6 Positionen/Seite.
Aber die nächste Schwarte wartet schon.Schönen Tag noch.....
         #6


----------



## rob (12. Februar 2004)

ha wolfgang!!
nein,ich habe noch ein sackerl rotaugen im hintersten eck meines tiefkühlfaches gefunden))))jetzt kann mich nur noch das eis stoppen!


----------



## posengucker (12. Februar 2004)

Hi Rob,

Dir gehts gut, darfst noch mit Köfi auf Zander fischen. Bei uns ist in den Teichen dzt. allg. Raubfischschonzeit und es darf nur mit Köfi ab 25 cm auf Wels gefischt werden.

Der Teich bei Korneuburg ist auch schon offen. Vielleicht sind die Teiche in der Au auch eisfrei. Muß mal schauen, ob ich einen großen Köfi eingefroren hab.. Wenn nicht dann werde ich mir mit Zwirn und Nadel einen großen basteln :q
lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (12. Februar 2004)

paf zum glück haben wir solche bestimmungen nicht.laicht eh keiner ab jetzt.
beim wels wird man sich jetzt auch schwer tun,aber beim köfistricken bin ich dabei:m


----------



## KampfKater (12. Februar 2004)

hallo leute

nachdem ich die frage schon im friedfischforum gestellt habe, aber keine befriedigende antwort bekommen hab, stell ich die frage da herinnen auch nochmal

weiß jemand von euch wie man in österreich an lebende zuckmückenlarven kommt?


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (12. Februar 2004)

@kk!Derzeit wird`s schwierig sein,aber sonst findest die in jeder Pfütze.Aber frag einmal in den Tierhandlungen.Vor Jahren gab
es rote Zuckmückenlarven als Futter!
Hi.kk!!:m
Willst damit Klodeckeln fangen?Da hat`s einen eigenen Kleber
zum Ankleben auf den 20-er Haken gegeben!Bericht über diese Fischerei war im Fisch&Fang vor ca.20 Jahren!
Super fängig waren die Kleinmaden "PINKY" im Winter.Die hab ich beim Weitgasser aus dem Automaten geholt!Hab ich aber auch schon lange nicht mehr gesehen!!
Wenn ich mit Kleinködern fischen will,nehm ich meist Bachflohkrebse(Gammarus),die in jedem Rasenbüschel,das im Wasser liegt,herumkriechen.Über einen Eimer gehalten und kurz geschüttelt,hast Du zum Angeln für einen halben Tag genug.       2 -3 Stück auf einem 10-12-er Haken sind ein Top-Köder für alle Fische!Jetzt bin ich aber gewaltig von den Zucki-Muckis abgeschweift!#h


----------



## gismowolf (13. Februar 2004)

Hier siehst Du die Bachflohkrebse vergrößert - das sind bei uns 
sozusagen die Grundnahrungsmittel aller Fische


----------



## KampfKater (13. Februar 2004)

hallo wolfgang

ich finds ganz gut, wenn du bei den themen abschweifst, da kann man immer was draus lernen*g*.
zu den zuckis......ich kauf die immer gefroren. hab aber vor kurzem einen bericht über bob nudd gesehen, der zu seinem futter ziemlich große lebende zuckis mischte. die waren fast wie kleine mistwürmer. und genau das würde ich suchen.
aber deinen tip mit den gammarus werd ich sicher mal ausprobieren.


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (14. Februar 2004)

Bin heute an der Antiesen unterwegs,daß ich mir mal die Füße 
ein wenig vertreten kann.Angel,Mistwürmchen,Maden und Teig
hab ich mit und die Wasserstände sind in den letzten 3Tagen auch halbwegs gleich geblieben!
Ich wünsch Euch einen schönen Tag!:q


----------



## KampfKater (14. Februar 2004)

hallo wolfgang

wünsch dir ein kräftiges PETRI HEIL !!!


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (14. Februar 2004)

Robert ich danke Dir!Hat aber leider nicht geholfen!Bis 11Uhr
hatte ich keinen einzigen Biß,sah auch keinen einzigen Fisch,jedoch ca.7 oder 8 Gänsesäger!!!!!Jetzt haben wir dort
in der Antiesen auch schon die größten Räuber nach den Kormoranen!!Beim letzten höheren Wasserstand vor 2 Wochen
(Schmelzwasser)hat sich die Antiesen wieder geändert!Da 
macht es da einen Tümpel zu und dort wieder einen neuen auf!
Jetzt liegen einige entwurzelte Bäume da,die bei meinem letzten Besuch mit Boardi "löti"noch nicht da waren(War damals,als wir die Biberbäume fotografierten!)Hat auch seinen Reiz,wenn sich das Bach-(Fluß-)-bett immer wieder ändert.Aber die Fische muß ich erst wieder suchen!!!Aber die Temperatur war heute mit+4 bis +6°C angenehm.Und im Schnee keinerlei menschliche Spuren,
nur Rehe und Fasane waren seit dem letzten Schneefall dort unterwegs.Vielleicht wird`s nächstes Wochenende schon besser!?


----------



## KampfKater (15. Februar 2004)

hallo wolfgang


so einen tag am wasser, wo man zwar nichts fängt, aber dafür um so intensiver die natur beobachtet find ich absolut gut(vorausgesetzt es ist nur ab und zu mal*g*). das mit dem fangerfolg kommt schon noch, das jahr ist ja noch jung.


gruß
robert


----------



## Fischhunter (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo meine angelfreunde!!

Brauche einen Rat von euch?!
Was sind Weizengluten Ist das Gries ?


----------



## rob (17. Februar 2004)

so weit ich weis ist es das eiweiss aus dem weizen...also weizeneiweiss -weizengluten.wird als bindemittel verwendet bzw zum festigen von teigen.
lg rob#h


----------



## gismowolf (17. Februar 2004)

Servus mein Angelfreund Fischhunter!!!
Weizengluten wird im österreichischen Sprachgebrauch nicht
verwendet!!;+ :b Ist zumindest mir nicht bekannt!
Mit der yahoo Suchfunktion habe ich herausgefunden,daß es eine sehr schwer verdauliche Zutat ist und als Boilimix Verwendung findet.Es dürfte sich daher um Weizenkleber handeln!Siehe folgenden link :
https://www.treffpunkt-shop.de/shop/49225/de/shop49269.html


----------



## hkroiss (17. Februar 2004)

Muss mich nun auch wieder mal zu Wort melden, war nun beruflich ziemlich viel unterwegs und hab' daher irgendwie den Anschluss verloren.

Wollte nur mal fragen, wie's mit dem AB-Treffen der Österreicher aussieht.? Mein letzter Stand ist der Teich von Lenzibald......

Wie sieht's denn hier überhaupt aus????


----------



## rob (17. Februar 2004)

servus hkroiss!!!
du das freut mich das du wieder bei uns verweilst!!
über das treffen haben wir in der letzten zeit weniger gesprochen.
ich würde ein juniwochenende vorschlagen.wenn lenzibald noch immer möchte das wir an seinem teich uns die hände schütteln wäre das natürlich super.leider hab ich von ihm auch schon einige zeit nichts mehr bei uns gelesen.werde mal eine pm verfassen.wenn nicht sollten wir andere vorschläge einbringen.altenwörth wäre eine option.da gibt es eine grosse wiese am wasser wo wir uns aufbauen könnten.fischen nur am tag(für euch..hehee)aber da müssten wir die komplette infrastruktur wie z.b.ein dixiklo und kochstellen mitbringen.der bürgermeister wird uns schon lassen.
lasst uns anfangen gemeinsam zu planen:m#h


----------



## hkroiss (17. Februar 2004)

Hi Rob, hab' mir gerade mal meinen Terminkalender durchgesehen. Juni ist bei mir ziemlich stressig. Es ging eigentlich nur das erste Wochenende (5./6. Juni).
Juli wäre schon besser, ab da ist's vielleicht wieder ein wenig zu heiß. Mal sehen.


----------



## gismowolf (17. Februar 2004)

Hi Harald und Robert !
Vom 22.06.04 bis 29.06.04 bin ich heuer in Norwegen(Ich soll da unter anderem für Alex einen Seewolf fangen)!:q
Sonst bin ich eigentlich an allen Wochenenden für`s Boardtreffen
zu haben!Ist alles nur Einteilungssache(ich Großmaul)! Aber fest vornehmen tu ich`s mir!!!#6


----------



## rob (17. Februar 2004)

ok burschen,wenn das so ist können wir auch den juli ansteuern!
ich bin da eh mehr flexibler als ihr und richte mich ganz nach euren wünschen und bedürfnissen:m
das mit der hitze ist denke ich nicht so schlimm.verlagern sich die beisszeiten ein wenig in die von mir so geliebten nacht und abendstunden)
nur in diesem monat möchte ich mit posengucker,freunden ,fischerwahn,baitrunner und was weiss ich wer noch für eine woche nach ungarn fahren.wolltest du nicht auch mit wolfgang!jaaaajaajaa!!!))))).vielleicht könnten wir das so einrichten,das wir im anschluss an das treffen nach ungarn fahren...das wäre was!


----------



## gismowolf (17. Februar 2004)

@Rob!
Wollt Ihr eine ganze Woche nach Feherto?Ich dachte "ein"
Wochenende!?Dafür hätte ich Zeit vom 01. oder 02.und 03.07.04!
#6 Dann wird`s bis September wieder streßig!Ich hab doch irgendwie in Erinnerung,daß Ihr doch von einer Woche 
Wallerfischen bei Eurem Treffen in Wien gesprochen habt!Nach 
Ungarn würde ich ja schon früher vorschlagen!Wenn Donnerstag 
Feiertag ist,den halben Zwickeltag einarbeiten ist immer leichter
als einen Tag Urlaub dazuzubekommen!Aber da sind halt viele
andere auch unterwegs.----- Zeitig im Frühjahr ein Wochenende 
in Feherto wär sowieso besser!


----------



## rob (17. Februar 2004)

also geplant ist das wir im juli eine woche nach ungarn fahren.ob das jetzt feherto ist bin ich mir nicht sicher.der wochenendtrip nach feherto wird sehr bald im frühling statt finden!


----------



## Fischhunter (18. Februar 2004)

Dankeschön Gismowolf !
Gibt es statt Weizengluten auch alternatiefen!
Weis nähmlich nicht wo ich so etwas bekomme?
In vielen Rezepten die ich habe sind Weizengluten vorhanden!
Vielleicht  kann mir ja jemand helfen? Dankeschön 
Tschüss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gismowolf (18. Februar 2004)

Servus Fischhunter!
Ich bin kein Boiliangler!!Ich fange meine Karpfen so wie zu Großvater`s Zeiten am Liebsten mit weich gekochtem Kukuruz
(Mais),Polentateig oder würfelig geschnittenem Schwarzbrot.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich in Stadt Haag einmal einen Bäcker
fragen,oder wenn`s bei Euch eine Mühle in der Nähe gibt,wäre
das noch besser,denn die haben das Zeug in ihrem Erzeugungs-
programm!Nächste Möglichkeit wäre,Deine Frage in das Forum
"Karpfenangeln" zu stellen!Da werden sich die Member sicher 
bemühen,Dir eine zufriedenstellende Antwort zu schreiben.
Was willst Du eigentlich damit machen?Ich nehme doch an,Boilies,oder?Und braucht man das Zeug unbedingt dazu?
Wennst ein bißchen Weizengries dazu nimmst,der pickt ja auch gewaltig!#h


----------



## Tropheus (18. Februar 2004)

Hi Fischhunter, #h

in deinen Boilierezepten sind Weizengluten als Bindemittel vorgesehen weil sie ein wircklich sehr gutes Bindemittel darstellen. Zu beachten ist das sie wie schon erwähnt sehr schwer zu Verdauen sind und daher eine Dosierung von 15% nicht überschritten werden sollte. Mit 10% kommst du aber bestimmt aus. Zu bekommen sind sie in jedem Fischergeschäft das auch Mehle zur Herstellung von Boilies führen(sollte zumindest so sein), weil es eine sehr gebräuchliche Zutat ist.

Ein Tip:  Maismehl, Maisgluten binden auch sehr gut, sind aber auch leichter Verdaulich. Dosierung Maisgluten 15% Maismehl 20%. (maximale Angaben)

@Rob, #h

schickst du mir bitte eine PM fallst ich den Termin für das AB-Treffen übersehe, währe gerne dabei, und wenn es ein Wochenende ist sehe ich kein Problem außer ich bin in Urlaub aber das kann man alles noch miteinberechnen.

Währe echt toll und sicher ein Erlebnis, und für mich währe es das erste AB-Treffen weil ich noch nicht so lange dabei bin.

In diesem Sinne 

LG Tropheus #h


----------



## posengucker (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

das Ihr mir da nichts in Durcheinander bringst:

vor- bzw. letzte Aprilwoche ins Podelta

und 1. Juliwoche (ab 5.) nach Per in Ungarn.

Dies sind, zumindest für mich, die Fixtermine dieses Jahr.

Feherto ist fürs Frühjahr als Option zu Lenzibalds Tiech geplant.

Juni schauts bei mir ganz "schlecht" aus, da gehts nach Tobago.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (18. Februar 2004)

hallo tropheus!!!
natürlich bekommst du eine pm.schliesslich wollen wir ja alle kennen lernen.
wenn wir dann wissen wie wann wo öffne ich so und so einen eigenen tread
grüss euch#h


----------



## rob (18. Februar 2004)

servus pogu!!!
wir müssen an den po die vorletzte woche im april fahren 12.4-19-4,da die sailingweek schon am 22.4 beginnt!
na dann werden wir das österreichtreffen im juli veranstallten!
die woche in ungarn bin ich fix dabei!


----------



## gismowolf (18. Februar 2004)

Servus Pogu und rob!
Wenn Österreichtreffen im Juli sein soll,plädiere ich für das 1.
Wochenende!Ich hab da praktisch Zeit vom 30.Juni bis 
Sonntag,04.Juli!Ab 05.Juli muß ich wieder jobben!!
Wo ist denn dieses "Per"in Ungarn?Sagt mir bitte die nächste
größere Stadt und an welchem Wasser das liegt!?Will ich mir anschauen!!#h


----------



## rob (18. Februar 2004)

gut dann peilen wir das erste juliwochenende als termin für das österreichische abTreffen an!!
zu ungarn kann dir pogu auskunft geben!
das wochenende in feherto werden wir spontan ausmachen.
welsangeln am po:12.4-19-4?
abkarpfentreffen:mitte mai
ergänz einmal die liste pogu!
servus#h


----------



## gismowolf (18. Februar 2004)

@rob!
Danke :m


----------



## Lenzibald (18. Februar 2004)

Servus Leute. Das Angebot is natürlich noch aufrecht bei mir zu Fischen. Juli würde auch passen. Sagt halt mal bescheid wieviele kommen damit man alles organisieren kann. Ich werd bis juli auch noch einige Karpfen setzen damit keiner Schneider ist im Moment ist der größte im Teich ca 14kilo schwer. Wem das Teichfischen zu langweilig ist es gibt auch noch einige Seen im Raume Linz wo man Tageskarten bekommt.


----------



## rob (18. Februar 2004)

super lenzibald das freut uns!!!
so nehmen wir das erste juliwochenende in den brennpunkt!
ich werde dann gleich im anschluss nach ungarn zum fischen weiter fahren.pogu hoff ich wird es sich auch noch so einrichten,wenn nicht muss ich halt nach kommen#h
p.s.:natürlich werd ich einen tag früher kommen und dir helfen.müssen uns vorher absprechen was wir alles mitbringen müssen..wie grill,.....usw.


----------



## posengucker (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo Lenzibald,

freut mich, wieder mal was von Dir zu hören.

Ich glaub deinen Teich kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen (und schon garnicht den 14kg schweren Karpfen :q )

lg
Pogu


----------



## gismowolf (18. Februar 2004)

@Pogu!
Ich hab jetzt nochmal auf der Karte geschaut.Feherto liegt zwischen Csorna und Györ und Per liegt ca.5km nach Györ
in Richtung Kisber.Frage ? Haben beide Orte 2 Teiche,die durch einen befahrbaren Damm getrennt sind und gibt es an beiden 
Orten Hütten zum Mieten?Wenn das so ist,dann hab ich deshalb
einen Knopf im Schädel!!#6

Servus Lenzibald!
Freut mich,daß Du auch wieder mal in dieser Ecke bist!Und Dein posting da oben gefällt mir auch gut!!:q
Ich habe ja nach dem Rückflug aus Norge am 29.06.04 noch restliche Woche Urlaub und wenn Du mich brauchst,dann rufe 
nach mir!!:m


----------



## hkroiss (18. Februar 2004)

Also das erste Juli-Wochenende würde bei mir wahrscheinlich auch gehen. Muss zwar einen Termin verschieben, aber das wird sich machen lassen (meine Tochter wird's mir hoffentlich verzeihen)


----------



## KampfKater (18. Februar 2004)

hallo lenzibald,

lang nichts mehr gelesen von dir. was tut sich am salmsee?
geht was mit karpfen?
wo gibts eigentlich die karten für den see zu kaufen?



gruß
robert


----------



## Lenzibald (18. Februar 2004)

Servus Leute. Hatte einiges an Stress in letzter zeit aber wird schon wieder. Salmsee hab ich noch keine Karte geholt wie gesagt Stress. Kostenpunkt fürn Salmsee heuer 200Teuros ist um 50.- teurer geworden. Karten gibts beim Weitgasser und beim Schellenhuber in Steyregg. Ich hoffe das ich ende März wieder mehr zeit zum Fischen hab dann hol ich mir die Karte. War grade beim Teich is alles paletti liegt zwar einiges an Holz drinnen dünne Äste und so die bei wind immer wider mal von den Bäumen reinfallen aber dafür hab ich ca 100 Karpfen so um die 10cm gesehen. Laichen super ab bei mir weil so kleine hab ich keine reingegeben.


----------



## Baitrunner (18. Februar 2004)

De Ehre

meld mich etwas kränklich von zu hause :-(

Will nur sagen bin bei allen Terminen ausser Po fix dabei egal wann und wo :m 

Hoffe ich bekomm den Ausflug zum Po noch mit meiner lieben geregelt aber die streikt bis dato wegen meiner Ausgaben für das fischen, das versteh ich einfach nicht :q 

@Rob
ich geb ihm Karpfenforum gleich meine Teilnahme bekannt, wobei mir egal ist ob wir am 27. oder am 28 abreisen. Von mir aus könn ma auch am 26, in der Nacht fahren .......

@all
Freu mich schon ganz toll auf ein Kennenlernen aller die ich noch nicht persönlich kenne.

So jetzt aber ab ins Bett und schwitzen, will ja schließlich am Wochenende raus ans Waser .......


----------



## Fischhunter (18. Februar 2004)

Danke für eure Informationen!!!
Habe bis jetzt auch immer mit Mais , Wurm und vieles mehr
geangelt . Möchte es nun mit Boilie versuchen . Die fertigen vom Laden sind ja sehr gut , aber selbstgemacht ist selbstgemacht!!!
GRÜSSE Mike!!!


----------



## rob (18. Februar 2004)

viel glück beim rollen mike:m
du baitrunner der pogu und ich haben gerade etwas terminliche probleme bezüglich po.
wir sind gerade am überlegen das ganze in den sebtember oder oktober zu verschieben.sonst könnten wir nurin der ersten maiwoche.wenn du im herbst dabei wärest planen wir halt gleich um#h


----------



## KampfKater (18. Februar 2004)

hi lenzibald,

200 € ist halbwegs deftig, wenns da großteils nur karpfen gibt.
werd mir trotzdem das wasser mal anschaun. für heuer hab ich aber meinen bedarf an karten schon gedeckt. 2 reviere reichen.


gruß
robert


----------



## posengucker (18. Februar 2004)

Hi Gismowolf,

in Per (gleich bei Györ) sind die 2 großen Teiche, die durch einen Damm getrennt sind.

In Feherto (bei Csorna) sind die kleinen Teiche (2-3). Diese sind aber gesamt nicht mal die Hälfte von Per. Zwischen den Teichen führen nur schmale Fußwege.

Hütten kann man an beiden Gewässern mieten, die in Feherto sind toll, die in Per sind eher schlecht.

Dafür gibts in Per meiner Meinung nach den besseren Fischbestand.

lg
Pogu


----------



## gismowolf (18. Februar 2004)

Servus Pogu!!
Ich fasse einmal kurz zusammen:Irgendwann im Frühjahr fährt
Ihr Wiener Boardis und wer sonst noch kann spontan an einem
Wochenende nach Feherto ! So im März bis April.
Ende Mai seid Ihr beim europäischen Karpfen-Boardi-Treffen in
Deutschland!!
Erstes Juliwochenende wird Lenzibald`s Teich umlagert!#r !#g zwecks erstem österreichischem Board-Treffen!!! #h
und anschließend ab 05.07.04 fährt Ihr eine Woche nach Per
(um Euch auszuschlafen)#u#6:m
Pogu,ich gratuliere Deiner Gattin,mit Dir in Tobago zu urlauben 
und wünsch Euch,daß alles so klappt,wie`s Euch gefällt.
Im Vorjahr hatte ich leider Pech mit Mauritius,weil`s plötzlich
in der Firma Urlaubssperre gab,so hab ich halt meine Grete
in München in`s Flugzeug gesetzt und ich war dann drei Wochen allein zu Hause.Zumindest eine starke Telestange,die Du in Koffer 
oder Reisetasche locker unterbringst,würde ich mitnehmen!!
Das Gerät,das sie in Mauritius zur Verfügung gestellt hätten,
hätte LBS 50 entsprochen,für Marlin,etc.- so hast Du dann eine
Rute zur Hand,mit der Du auch vom Ufer aus oder am Riffabbruch
einiges anfangen kannst!Hast Du schon links über`s Fischen dort,
sonst geb ich Dir einige!?Wie`s aussieht,gibt es wenige oder 
keinen,der dort schon gefischt hätte.Von den Möglichkeiten
und Preisen ist`s in der Karibik sicher besser als es auf Mauritius 
gewesen wäre.Dort haben die Engländer und Franzosen die Preise versaut und hätten für einen 4Std Vormittagscharter
600 bis 800 US$ pro Person verlangt und wenn ein Fisch gefangen worden wäre,hätte er dem Skipper gehört!Mein 
Schwiegersohn war zwei mal draußen und  "kein"Fisch wurde gehakt!!Drum hab ich`s auch locker weggesteckt!!:m


----------



## gismowolf (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo Baitrunner!
Ich wünsch Dir schnelle Gesundung!Trink ein paar Glühwein,daß
Du gut schwitzen kannst,dann geht`s bald wieder!!#h#h


----------



## Baitrunner (18. Februar 2004)

@Gismowolf

Danke, aber mit Glühwein is nicht so, hab mir da was eingefangen was mich einen Großteil des Tages an der schlecht belichteten Homebibliothek sitzen lässt :c 

Hoff meinen Bauch gehts bald wieder besser .....


Themawechsel
Die Termine werden alle von Rob und posengucker in einen eigenen Thread gefixed.
Dort hoff ich doch unter so manchen auch deinen Namen zu finden.
Auf einen gemütlichen Grillabend in Ungarn mit nen Zander am Rost freu ich mich jetzt schon wie irre. Da kann doch ein Gismowolf unmöglich fehlen oder ?
Da geh ich gleich mal Kräuterbutter bei Mutter bestellen :m


----------



## gismowolf (19. Februar 2004)

@Baitrunner!
Da wär der Glühwein die falsche Therapie,aber gegen das,was
Dich plagt hab ich immer Tierkohle geschluckt aber heutzutage
gibt`s da angeblich schon Besseres.
Wenn Du bei ungezuckerten schwarzen Tee und Zwieback an
Zander vom Rost mit viel Knoblauch und Kräuterbutter denken 
kannst,bist schon wieder auf dem Weg nach oben!!!!#6
Und so einen Grillabend laß ich sicher nicht aus,wenn nicht
irgend eine saublöde Gschicht daherkommt!


----------



## posengucker (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo Gismowolf,

einen recht interessanten Link habe ich schon gefunden. Dort wurde auch der große Anglerwettbewerb zu Ostern beschrieben.

Da unser Hotel direkt am Strand in einer Bucht liegt, die beim Ausgangs zum Meer von Felsen gesäumt ist, wollte ich dort den Baracudas nachstellen. Da es direkt beim Hotel eine Tauchstation gibt muß ich nur aufpassen, daß ich keinen schwarzen Flossenträger mit Brille und Flasche an den Haken bekomme :q

Mich würde interessieren ob ich mit Kunstköder oder Naturköder die größeren Chancen habe, etwas vernünftiges und nicht nur buntes zu fangen.

lg
pogu


----------



## Baitrunner (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo Freunde

vielen Dank für deine Anteilnahme gismowolf, heut gehts schon etwas besser, und ich spüre das erste mal seit 3 Tagen so wieder richtigen Hunger  

Freu mich wenn du dir die Termine einteilen kannst.
Dazwischen kommen kann immer was eh kloar, wird auch jeden von uns passieren denk ich mal, das Jahr is jung und noch lang.

@posengucker
Pass blos auf das du deine Holde nicht zu sehr verärgerst mit deinen Fischerausflügen. Schließlich haben wir ja noch einiges vor heuer, also brav Händchen halten im Strandkorb ......

Als Köder würd ich wohl was stark reflektierendes einsetzten.

Ne Dose Bier und du hast mit Sicherheit nen Angler am Haken :q


----------



## gismowolf (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo Pogu!
Wenn Du anschließend an den Strand gleich Steilküste hättest,
wäre es das Beste was Dich dort erwarten könnte!!Ich würde 
Kunstköder mit etwas Eigengewicht mitnehmen,daß Du weit 
werfen kannst.Mit den Tauchern wirst Du schon klarkommen!
Und wenn Du´s etwas gemütlicher haben willst,nimmst Dir auch 
eine Kleinigkeit zum Naturköderfischen mit!Auf allen Felsen,die 
vom Wasser umspült werden,sind Napfschnecken drauf,da fährst Du mit dem Messer drunter und sie lassen sich ablösen.Gute 
Naturköder sind auch Einsiedlerkrebse,die in leeren Muschel-
und Schneckenschalen sitzen.Wenn Du mit Weißbrot Köderfische
fangen willst,solltest Du kleinste Drillinge mitnehmen.Denn vom Einzelhaken holen Dir die kleinsten Fischlein mit Ihren "Zähnen"
alles runter!!Da kannst Du einen Wecken gleich reinschmeißen!!

http://www.aquatours.at/trinidad.htm
http://www.tgft.com/
Angeblich kann man auch Fischerfahrten mit dort ansässigen
Riffischern vereinbaren!Also nicht Big Game,sondern am Riffabbruch entlang!Sowas wäre für mich interessanter als 
die Schlepperei!:m


----------



## rob (19. Februar 2004)

servus burschen,
ich flieg morgen nachmittags nach berlin zu unserem modtreffen.werde also bis sonntag abend nicht im board sein.
wenn ich zurück bin eröffne ich einen eigenen tread mit allen terminen fürs kommende jahr und einen für unser österreich abtreffen.
wünsch euch ein schönes wochenende und petri heil denen die fischen gehen werden.
werd morgen in der früh ja noch ein wenig im board stöbern.
lg rob#h


----------



## gismowolf (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo rob!
Wünsch Dir guten Flug und komm wieder heil zurück!

                       #6   :m    #h


----------



## KampfKater (19. Februar 2004)

hi rob,

gute reise und petri dank, ich geh am samstag sicher fischen, kanns kaum erwarten am wasser zu sein.

gruß
robert


----------



## fischerwahn (19. Februar 2004)

**brr samstag wirds kalt am wasser - aber ein paar stunden werdens schon werden  petri heil euch allen schon einmal rein präventiv


----------



## KampfKater (20. Februar 2004)

hi fischerwahn


du scheinst leider recht zu haben. es dürfte nicht nur kalt werden, bei uns weht auch noch ein kräftiger ostwind.
ich hasse wind beim fischen.


petri heil an alle die sich doch nicht davon abhalten lassen


robert


----------



## Tropheus (20. Februar 2004)

Hi Rob, #h

Kann mich da Gismowolf nur anschliessen, wünsche Dir natürlich alles Gute,   und das was jetzt kommt muß leider sein : 


PASS BITTE AUF DICH AUF = nicht das der Ausflug so endet wie der Zanderfang vorigen Samstag am Fuchsbodenteich. :q :q :q :m

Das die Geschichte Dir ewig nachhängt ist e klar oder  

Ah ja, bin im Juli natürlich unbedingt dabei.

Viel Spaß in Berlin #h


----------



## gismowolf (20. Februar 2004)

@KK!
Ich laß mich auch nicht vom Wind abhalten,obwohl der Ostwind 
sehr schlechten Einfluß auf das Beißverhalten hat!
Wenn nichts beißt,mach ich wieder eine Fischwasserbegehung 
und suche die neuen Tümpel in der Antiesen nach Fischlis ab!#h


----------



## KampfKater (20. Februar 2004)

hallo wolfgang


mit dem ostwind hast absolut recht. ich führ seit 1996 eine fangstatistik und laut der hab ich bei ostwind zu 80% schneidertage. 
wär interessant zu wissen, ob das nur in einigen revieren, oder generell so ist.
was mir auch auffällt ist, daß der ostwind, den es früher im donauraum eigentlich fast nur im herbst gab, immer öfter auch im frühjahr auftritt.
klimawandel?


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (20. Februar 2004)

Servus Robert!
Mir fällt das auch schon seit gut 15 Jahren auf,daß im Frühjahr,speziell in der Zeit von Mitte März bis Ende April
oft extrem lange Ostwindphasen von fast 14 Tagen vorherschen.
Anschließend kommt dann meist die erste Warmwetterphase.
Und in letzter Zeit werden solche Ostwindphasen über mehrere Tage übers Jahr verteilt immer mehr.Wie Du schon andeutest,könnte das mit einer globalen Klimaänderung zusammenhängen.Im Gegensatz dazu kommt mir vor,daß die 
guten,alten Azorenhochs immer weniger werden!  :m


----------



## hkroiss (20. Februar 2004)

Ich kann Euch nur bestätigen: Bei Ostwind ist sowohl am Attersee, als auch am Zellersee zu 90 % Flaute


----------



## posengucker (20. Februar 2004)

Am Landlteich wars bei Ostwind auch immer schlecht.

lg
Pogu


----------



## fischerwahn (20. Februar 2004)

hmm. 10 bzw. max. 20 % erfolgschancen sind doch besser als nichts, demnach müssen wir sie auch ausnutzen "nit dos uns de epa gor vakumman"

..ich denk mir den ostwind in einen nordwind um und steigere das ganz durch meine positive aura auf 25 % dann bleiben noch 3/4 die man mit eventuellen glücksgriffen bei der köderwahl... **bla bla bla

auf alle fälle - morgen gehts los und a schneider is auch schön und besser als nix :] - petri heil once


Julian


----------



## KampfKater (20. Februar 2004)

hi julian

kaunnst a bissl wos von deina POSITIVEN ENERGIE  ummaschickn.
i geh schon alle halbe stunde auf den balkon, schaun ob der wind nachläßt. der wird aber immer mehr und **schkalt ists.
wenn der morgen früh um 6 uhr immer noch so weht, fisch ich unter der tuchent.


allen die dem wetter trotzen wünsch ich ein kräftiges petri heil

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (20. Februar 2004)

Servus Julian !
Wünsch Dir ein kräftiges PH für morgen!
Servus Robert!
In der Nacht soll`s bei uns neblig werden und ab morgen früh
soll`s föhnig werden!
Südwind!!!Nicht zu lange vor dem pc verbringen,ab 07 Uhr 15
wird`s hell!!
#h:q:q#h


----------



## KampfKater (20. Februar 2004)

hallo wolfgang


dein wort in gottes(oder petrus) ohr. werd auf jeden fall mal den wecker auf halb sechs stellen. 
hab mir übrigens für morgen zum probieren erstmals diese künstlichen zuckis von berkley gekauft, bin schon gespannt ob damit wirklich was geht.
werd aber auf jeden fall eine ordentliche menge mistwürmer mitnehmen, auf die ist fast immer verlaß.

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (22. Februar 2004)

Servus Robert!
Na,wie wars?Hat Dir vielleicht der Saharawüstensand die
Maden "orange"gefärbt?
Ich fürchte,an der Donau hat noch bis Mittag der Ost geblasen!
Heute ,Sonntag werde ich vormittag meine Zuchtbecken säubern
und nach dem Mittagessen saus ich an die Antiesen mit Bienenmaden ,Maden und Mistwürmern!Vielleicht beißen sie jetzt 
nachmittags statt in der Früh?Abends schau ich wieder rein und berichte!Schönen Sonntag wünsch ich Euch allen!#h


----------



## KampfKater (22. Februar 2004)

hallo wolfgang


bei uns war gestern absolut nicht an fischen zu denken. der wind hat zwar auf süd gedreht, aber mit doppelter geschwindigkeit als der ostwind. hatten sogar vormittags über 1 stunde lang stromausfall.
ich hab heut früh wieder mal meinen räucherofen angeworfen, aschermittwoch ist ja nicht mehr weit.
fischen hab ich auf nächstes wochenende verschoben(petrus....heast mi eh?).
bin schon gespannt ob bei dir was ging.


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (22. Februar 2004)

Servus Robert!
Auch am Nachmittag tote Hose!Sogar auf Gammarus hat nichts 
gebissen.Wie wenn das Wasser ausgestorben wäre.Ich schieb das aber auch auf die Gänsesäger,die waren schon wieder da!:e
Naja,dann probier´mas halt am nächsten Wochenende!!Wünsch Dir eine gute Woche#h


----------



## KampfKater (22. Februar 2004)

hallo wolfgang,

die viecher können nerven wenn sie wie ein schneepflug durchs wasser pflügen. 
na dann aufs nächste wochenende hoffen.
wünsch dir ebenfalls eine gute woche(die schnell vergehen möge)


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo Alle miteinander !!
Was ist los mit Euch ? Seid Ihr nach den Faschingstagen noch nicht ganz ausgeschlafen?#u
Oder habt Ihr in der Arbeit soviel Streß?Gerade dann sollt Ihr zur Entspannung hier ein bißchen herumposten!!!:m:m#h


----------



## Lenzibald (26. Februar 2004)

Servus Stress eigenlich nicht ich bin nur am überlegen wie ich den Schlamm aus meinem Teich bekomm. Hab heute nochmal bei der Firma angerufen die Pumpen verleiht, sagt mir der doch das der Ansaugschlauch für die Pumpe nur 20m hat und genau soviel pro Tag wie die Pumpe kostet. Ich hab glaubt der is net ganz dicht wie er das sagt. Bin am überlegen ob ich mir ein Stromaggreagt mit ner großen Schmutzwassertauchpumpe kaufe, das kostet mich genau soviel wie die von der Firma für ne Woche verlangen.


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2004)

@Servus Lenzibald!
Dein Problem geht ja schon fast in Richtung Sorgen!Wieviel
Schlamm(in cm Dicke)hast denn drinnen im Teich?Probier`s doch auch bei Baufirmen!Die haben Aggregate,Pumpen und Schläuche
für alle möglichen Anforderungen!Kannst den Schlamm einfach in die Au pumpen,oder mußt ihn entsorgen?Entsorger von Sicker-und Senkgruben sind verhältnismäßig teuer.Da sollte man jemand kennen,der das im Pfusch macht!Ich hör mich einmal um!#h


----------



## Lenzibald (26. Februar 2004)

Servus der Teich hat um die 2000 Quadratmeter und wird so ein meter Schlamm sein. Entsorgung ist kein Problem kanns einfach in die Au pumpen. Werds mal bei der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr versuchen obs nicht ne Übung veranstalten wollen. Ansonsten muß ich den Schlamm ja nicht in einem Tag rausbekommen. Pachtvertarg läuft auf neun Jahre und hab ihn erst voriges jahr bekommen den Teich. Ist halt im Moment nur ca 1 meter tief aber mir ist trotzdem übern Winter nicht ein Fisch eingegangen, also is net tragisch wenn des auspumpen länger dauert. Die Tauchpumpe von meiner Schwiegermutter schafft 18000liter die Stunde hat sie immer für die Sickergrube genommen hat aber jetzt Kanalanschluß bekommen. Stromaggragat kostet 800.- mit 2600watt dauerleistung. Hab vergessen das ich mit dem Aggregat dann auch gleich den Rasenmäher und andere Elektrogeräte beim Teich betreiben könnte is auch ein Vorteil wenn ich mir eins kaufe.


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2004)

Die Idee mit der Feuerwehr ist sicher ganz gut!Übung mit anschließender Jause und vielleicht beim nächsten Selchen ein paar Fische. Wenn Du das Stromaggregat auch anderweitig 
brauchen kannst(z.B.Beleuchtung und Energie fürs Boardtreffen:q),ist diese Investition auch zu überlegen!
Jeder Boardi macht beim Treffen eine Energiespende und Du hast das Gerät fast herinnen-bei sowas wär ich gleich dabei!#6


----------



## KampfKater (27. Februar 2004)

hi alle zusammen,

wollt nur mal schnell berichten was heut am wasser los war.
geht ganz schnell....war nur 1 aitel in 3 stunden. probiert hab ich echte kuhmistwürmer, maden, caster, bio zuckis.
ob ich mir dafür morgen auch wieder einen abfrier glub ich kaum.
wie schauts bei euch aus?

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (27. Februar 2004)

@Servus Robert!
Petri Heil !Du bist der Erste,der seit Längerem wieder was gefangen hat!!Morgen vormittag muß ich noch jobben,aber nachmittags,wenn`s nicht friert,probier ich`s wieder!!
Wünsch schönes Wochenende!:q


----------



## KampfKater (27. Februar 2004)

hallo wolfgang


da wünsch ich dir für morgen mal ein kräftiges PETRI HEIL.
hoffe du kannst am abend über mehr als ich berichten.
wünsch dir, und allen anderen auch, ein schönes wochenende.


gruß
robert


----------



## rob (28. Februar 2004)

petri robert!!!
ich werd heute auch einmal an die schwechat gehen und es mit maden versuchen.erwart mir aber nicht so viel)
wolfgang bin schon gespannt ob du was fängst.
hören wir uns am abend und vergleichen#h


----------



## rob (28. Februar 2004)

servus burschen!
ich komm gerade aus der achau zurück.habe fein mit made gefischt.keinen zupfer:c
am schluss hab ich es noch mit der spinnrute auf hecht probiert...war natürlich auch nichts...die teiche an denen ich vorbei bin waren alle zu.hoff der frühling kommt bald:c
grüss euch rob


----------



## KampfKater (28. Februar 2004)

hallo rob

ich habs heut sein lassn, mich stinkt der schnee jetzt schon ein bissl an. jetzt wirds zeit , daß der frühling kommt.


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo Rob und KK!
Ich hab`s heute nicht mehr geschafft,an`s Wasser zu kommen!
Hab etwas zu langsam gejobbt und daher für`s Pensum bis
15Uhr 15  benötigt.Dann war mir einfach die Zeit zu kurz dazu,
noch quer durch O.Ö.bis an die Bayrische Staatsgrenze zu fahren!
Hab aber nach ausgiebigem Entspannungsbad bis jetzt herrlich geschlafen!#u#u


----------



## rob (29. Februar 2004)

hallo robert,hallo wolfgang!
baden war sicher die bessere entscheidung.es is so zach
wollte ja heute wieder gehen,aber bei dem wetter werd i eher fernsehen und surfen
weg mit dem schnee.....weg mit dem schnee....weg mit dem schnee.....weg mit dem schnee....weg mit dem schnee.....weg mit dem schnee....weg mit dem schnee.....weg mit dem schnee....weg mit dem schnee.....weg mit dem schnee....weg mit dem schnee.....weg mit dem schnee....weg mit dem schnee.....weg mit dem schnee....weg mit dem schnee.....weg mit dem schnee....weg mit dem schnee.....weg mit dem schnee....weg mit dem schnee.....weg mit dem schnee....

@baitrunner:ihr seid doch gestern den teich besichtigen gewesen?gibt es da was neues ,wie viel wollen die an pacht haben,wie lange würde der vertrag laufen,könnten wir uns einen jahrelangen besatzt aufbauen?
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (29. Februar 2004)

@rob!
Sing doch Dein Liedchen noch weiter,vielleicht hilft`s doch!!!......
Bei uns soll`s angeblich die ganze Woche noch schneien?!:e


----------



## Baitrunner (1. März 2004)

Servus liebe Leut #h 

Keine wirkliche Wetteränderung für die nächsten Tage in Sicht :c 
Vielleicht werden wir ja mit einem Rekord Sommer getröstet ?:q 

@Rob
tja, wegen der Teichbesichtigung haben wir uns darauf geeinigt den Termin um eine oder zwei Wochen zu verschieben.
Weder pogu noch ich hatten wirklich Lust auf ne weisse Fläche in ner weissen Umgebung zu gucken hehe.


So werd jetzt noch ein Huhn meinem Sonnengott opfern und auf baldige 25Grad hoffen .......


----------



## Lenzibald (1. März 2004)

Servus. Wenns einen Teich in aussicht hats wünsch ich euch viel viel viel Glück das net solche Horrorpreise wie bei uns in Linz verlangen. Da zahlst im Schnitt für 1000quadratmeter 500 bis 1000euro im Jahr. In Steyregg der Graf verlangt pro ha 6000euro im Jahr, ist aber Hochwassergebiet da kannst jederzeit damit rechnen das alles weg ist was man gesetzt hat.


----------



## Tropheus (1. März 2004)

Hi Leute #h

Ich war letzte Woche zwei Mal am Wasser und nicht einmal einen Zupfer, mich f..... auch schon langsam an. Dabei hab ich´s auch ganz fein versucht, hat aber nichts gebracht 

Naja bin ja nicht allein mit meiner Erfahrung, und wenn wir´s bis jetzt geschaft haben dann erwarten wir die paar Wochen auch noch

Nicht den Kopf hängen lassen #6

LG
Tropheus


----------



## Baitrunner (1. März 2004)

Servus Lenzibald

Ja ich hab da einen Teich in Aussicht.
Der liebe Posengucker hat mir da einen Kontakt vermittelt der sich gut anhört.

Da ich den Teich aber noch nicht besichtigt habe, gab es auch noch keine Verhandlungen.

Ich werd euch natürlich auf den laufenden halten


----------



## KampfKater (1. März 2004)

hi baitrunner

dein hendlopfer hats aber voll gebracht:e :e :e 

momentan schneits bei uns so, wie's den ganzen winter nicht geschneit hat. wor des a stingats hendl vielleicht?

gruß aus dem winterparadies linz

robert


----------



## Lenzibald (1. März 2004)

Vieleicht sollte er bei dem Hendl wiederbelebungsversuche machen. Wenns klappt hörts vieleicht mit dem Schneien auf.


----------



## Baitrunner (1. März 2004)

Hallo Jungs

Sorry, vielleicht hatte mein Huhn die Vogelgrippe ........


----------



## KampfKater (2. März 2004)

hi leute


@baitrunner..........
dein hendl dürfte ein absoluter seuchenherd gewesen sein. solltest den chinesen als neue geheimwaffe anbieten.

BEI UNS SCHNEITS SCHON WIEDER......NOCH IMMER......IMMER WIEDER...........................

laß dir was einfallen..........wie wärs mit kuh schlachten?


gruß
robert


----------



## rob (2. März 2004)

ich hab gerade ein schwanzhaar von meiner katze verbrannt.schau mer mal)


----------



## KampfKater (2. März 2004)

hallo rob

mein liebstes katzerl hat keine haare:q :q :q 


gruß
robert


----------



## rob (2. März 2004)

lach....wenn ich ein "liebstes" katzerl hätt,hätte das auch keine haare und  einen schwanz schon überhaupt ned:m


----------



## KampfKater (2. März 2004)

äääääh......rob


wir sind hier ein seriöses board, das sich mit dem thema angeln beschäftigt.
solltest du als mod doch wissen....oder?

anderereseits, wenns schon ums angeln geht..........
wie ANGLE ich mir ein kätzchen ohne haare und schwanzerl
:q :q :q 

somit paßt das thema wieder ins board


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (2. März 2004)

Ich bin (in diesem Fall leider)kein Hexer,aber tut irgendwas,daß
der Winter nicht wieder so.........ausartet!!:r


----------



## KampfKater (2. März 2004)

wolfgang.....verschrei`s nicht!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baitrunner (3. März 2004)

Guten Morgen Freunde.


7Grad plus heut jedoch ist am Abend mit etwas Schneerieseln zu rechnen.

Jedoch soll in ein paar Tagen der Frühling seinen Einzug halten *jubel*

@Gismowolf
Bitte keine solche Bilder mehr bis Ende November posten, sonst bekomm ich ne Krise .....:q


----------



## gismowolf (3. März 2004)

Servus Baitrunner!
Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl!Hoffentlich stimmen Deine +7°C!!
Ich wünsch mir doch auch schon so sehr,daß der Frühling endlich 
Einzug hält!!#h
Neueste Meldung im orf.at :
Die Donau soll von Wien bis Pressburg ausgebaggert werden!!
http://noe.orf.at/oesterreich.orf?read=detail&channel=3&id=308817


----------



## Baitrunner (3. März 2004)

Hallo Gismowolf

das halte ich persönlich für eine Schreckensmeldung.
Sollte durch das Ausbaggern der Drundwasserspiegel wirklich sinken dann pfiat Gott Auenlandschaft.

Das die Länder entscheiden sollen ist ein Witz. Da entscheiden doch immer nur die Industriellen :r 

Ich persönlich finde das sämtliche Auen als Nationalpark geschützt werden sollten inkl der Donau.

Da kommt ma gleich der Kaffee hoch, vielleich wollens mal mit der Queen Elizabeth2 nach Wien oder was .........


----------



## rob (3. März 2004)

na gerade das stück ist eines der letzten nahezu unregulierten donauabschnitte,mit einer wunderschönen auenlandschaft....ich kann das gar nicht glauben:r
wolfgang dein foto hat mir den rest gegeben.ich will weis nur noch sehen bei dem fisch den ich ausgedrillt habe:m
hab gestern auf ebay eine spinnrute von 15-50g wg um 50 euros erstanden...neupreis 300 euros!!!...ein highteckstick..für zander seelachs und co..yesssssssss#h


----------



## gismowolf (3. März 2004)

Das wäre der absolute Nonsens,wenn das durchgeht.
Kannst Dich an das slowakische DOKW an der ungarischen Grenze
-Notschmarosch-(die Schreibweise ist mir nimmer geläufig)
erinnern?Die Schwierigkeiten mit dem Grundwasser und den Brunnen der Bewohner dieser Gegend und die Auswirkungen auf die Auen waren ja fürchterlich.
Ich habe eine alte Karte von Niederösterreich aus dem 19.JH
(so um 1870),auf jeden Fall vor der großen Donauregulierung und Verbauung.Da kommen Dir die Tränen,wenn Du die Urzustände
der Altwässer und Auen siehst,so wie das vorher war!!Traumhaft
schön und weitläufig.Und jetzt wollen sie wieder reinpfuschen!!:e


----------



## gismowolf (3. März 2004)

Servus Robert!
Ich wollte Dich damit(Schneefoto)nur zum verstärktem Singen animieren!!:m
Deine neue Spinnrute riecht nach einem gewaltigem Schnäppchen!Wie lange ist sie???Ich nehme an,daß Du damit
die Pollacks und Köhler ärgern , reizen und fangen wirst!!!#6
Hast Du schon meinen Reisebericht über Hitra 2003 gelesen?


----------



## KampfKater (3. März 2004)

hallo rob

hast du die spinnrute auch schon bekommen? 
ich weiß nicht, aber bei ebay bin ich etwas skeptisch. man hört relativ viel schlechtes. habs aber selber noch nie probiert.
kaufst du öfter über ebay?


gruß
robert


----------



## rob (3. März 2004)

alsoooo folgende rute hab ich mir besorgt!


ein wirklich absolutes Top Angebot 

Eine Spinnrute, die durch ihre Konstruktion neue Maßstäbe setzt: Byron Technoval Spinn 

Ladenpreis dieser Rute 289,90 EUR 

Das besondere an diesen Ruten ist die ovale Bauweise des sehr hochwertigen Kohlefaserblanks 

Dies Rute haben eine perfekte Spitzenaktion und ein kräftiges Rückrat. Weite Würfe nur aus dem Handgelenk sind hiermit kein Problem. Perfekt plazierte Würfe werden zur Gewohnheit 

Weitere Details: 

- 2,40 m lang 

- edle Silver SIC Beringung mit zusätzlicher Epoxylackierung 

- Ergonomisch eliptischer Griff mit Edelstahlkappe 

- Rollenhalter in den Griff eingearbeitet, so geht jede Bewegung des Fisches direkt auf das Handgelenk und der Angler kann sofort auf Fluchten reagieren 

- Gewicht 185 gr. 

- das optimale Wurfgewicht liegt bei 20 - 50 gr. kleine Spinner oder Wobbler können jedoch auch prima geworfen werden 

- Transportlänge 125 cm 

- Lieferung natürlich im Samt-Futteral 

- sehr harte und widerstandsfähige Lackierung in silbermetallic, die Rute ist nicht nur teuer, sie sieht auch teuer aus 

Eine spitzen Rute zum Angeln mit der Pose und natürlich ideal zum Fischen mit dem Blinker, Jig oder Wobbler. 

Diese superverabeitete Rute ist wirklich der absolute Hammer und der Vorteil ist, dass mit dieser Rute wirklich nicht jeder fischt, da das Gerät für viele unerschwinglich ist. Eine wahrscheinlich einmalige Gelegenheit eine absolute High-Tech Rute günstig zu bekommen. 

In unseren anderen Auktionen bieten wir weitere Technoval Spinn- Feeder- und Karpfenruten an, bitte schauen Sie doch einmal in unseren Shop 

Versandkosten innerhalb Deutschlands 6 EUR, Österreich 11 EUR

habs sie für genau56 euros erstanden..ich freu mich..mit der fisch ich im süss und im salzwasser!
ich kauf relativ oft bei ebay....bis jetzt nur gute erfahrung gemacht.du musst halt erkennen ob das ein seriöses oder schlechtes angebot ist.bei den powersellern kannst du ziemlich sicher sein das die dich nicht über den tisch ziehen....hängt ja ihre existenz davon ab.wenn du mal was willst schick mir den link,ich könnte es mir ja ansehen.
lg rob


----------



## KampfKater (3. März 2004)

hallo rob

ich bin da eher etwas altmodisch. schau mir die sachen lieber im geschäft an und wenn sie mir gefallen kauf ich. kommt einiges teurer, dafür risikolos und im garantiefall gibts bei meinem händler auch keine probleme.
die rute die du gekauft hast hab ich letzte woche erst im byron katalog gesehen. bin schon gespannt wie deine erfahrungen mit der rute dann ausschauen. 

gruß
robert


----------



## Lenzibald (3. März 2004)

Servus. Ich hab selber 3 Byron"Karpfenruten" ich Fisch auf alles mit den Ruten. Obwohl man oft abfällig angesehn wird wenn das Wort Byron fällt bin ich super zufrieden mit den Ruten liegen alle so um 400.- Listenpreis und habs als Schnäppchen bei meinm Händler um 50.- das Stück bekommen weils Auslaufmodelle waren. Sehen so ähnlich aus wie füher die Hardy Ruten in braun mit Englisher Fahne drauf. Ein bekannter von mir hat voriges Jahr mit der Byron Carp einen 22 Kg Karpfen gedrllt und hat hinterher gemeint soviel reserven hab ich der Rute echt nicht zugetraut. Also viel Spass mit deiner neuen Byron wirst sicher zufrieden sein.


----------



## KampfKater (4. März 2004)

:e :e hi baitrunner:e :e 



> 7Grad plus heut jedoch ist am Abend mit etwas Schneerieseln zu rechnen.Jedoch soll in ein paar Tagen der Frühling seinen Einzug halten *jubel*




du bist für mich der absolute wettergott baitrunner.
wahrscheinlich hast damit das wetter auf den malediven gemeint....oder.

bei uns SCHNEITS im moment schon wieder was das zeug hält.

mit den freundlichsten grüßen:q :q :q 

robert


----------



## Baitrunner (4. März 2004)

Hallo Kampfkater

Na Hallo, bei uns in Wien strahlt die Sonne, einfach herrlich heut.

Blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein, i glaub i geh dann fischen.

Ihr müsst mehr Hühner opfern bei euch hehe


----------



## KampfKater (4. März 2004)

eh kloar....de weana bazi werdn wieda bevorzugt:q :q 

fallst wirklich fischn gehst wünsch i dir trotzdem a riesn petri heil

i geh jetzt und suach ma a hendlfarm:q :q :q 

gruß
robert


so schaut übrigens die orf prognose für die nächste zeit aus

Die Prognoseunterlagen zeigen derzeit sehr unterschiedliche Varianten, die Unsicherheit ist dadurch groß. Am ehesten bleibt es am Montag, Dienstag und Mittwoch unbeständig mit einigen Regen- und Schneeschauern, dazu auch zu kalt für die Jahreszeit. 



Es ist allerdings im Zusammenhang mit einem möglichen Tief über Südosteuropa auch anhaltender und somit ergiebiger Schneefall nicht auszuschließen. Sicher scheint nur zu sein, dass sich noch kein richtig frühlingshaftes Wetter durchsetzen wird.


----------



## gismowolf (4. März 2004)

Servus Robert!
Habe im Räucherforum gelesen,daß Du mit Lachsforellen einige Rezepte ausprobieren willst!Willst Du jetzt "kalt räuchern"oder
"beizen"?(so wie "graved lax"?Am Faschingsonntag hab ich eine
51cm Regenbognerin für den Aschermittwoch"graved"gemacht und einige Fotos zwischendurch.Aber der Film ist hängengeblieben und ich hab ihn dann rausgenommen und in 
ein leeres schwarzes Filmdoserl gegeben.Glaubst Du,daß die 
Fotos noch was werden?


----------



## Lenzibald (4. März 2004)

Servus. Also ich werd jetzt alle meine Viecher rupfen damit wir schöneres Wetter bekommen. Ich hab nen eigenen Wetterbericht der stimmt immer. Wenns regnet ist mit Niederschlägen bis zum Boden zu rechnen und am am Abend ist mit einbrechender Dunkelheit zu rechnen. So und jetzt schaun ma ob meine Prognose für morgen stimmt.


----------



## KampfKater (4. März 2004)

hallo wolfgang

das mit dem film dürfte nicht so tragisch sein. sind meist nur 2-3 bilder die nix werden.

zum räuchern.

ich hab da ein recht gscheites buch, da steht drinnen daß man die lachsforellen erst mal für mindestens 12 stunden mit zucker, salz und dille beizt. dann kommen sie für 5 stunden in den räucherofen bei  unter 20-25°C.
die zeiten fürs beizen kommen mir extrem kurz vor, deshalb werd ich die fische morgen einbeizen und erst am sonntag räuchern.
ich werd aber ohnehin nur 2 oder 3 filets machen, falls was schief geht.

@lenzibald
ich bewundere deine alles überragenden wetterkenntnisse.
bin sicher, die prognose paßt.:q :q :q :q 

schönen gruß an euch beide
robert


----------



## gismowolf (4. März 2004)

Hallo Robert!
In der Regel ist es so,daß nach 12 Stunden beizen die Flüssigkeit
aus dem Filet ziemlich ganz ausgetreten ist.Nach 24-30 Stunden 
wird dieser Saft dann wieder aufgenommen und je nach Temperatur so ca.nach 48 - 60 Stunden ist das "fermentieren"
(=beizen)abgeschlossen und das "graved Filet"kann verspeist werden.In Norge gibt es eine Gewürzmischung,mit der Filets 
durch Beizen kalt geräuchert werden können.Das ist wahrscheinlich "graved" mit einer Rauchgeschmacksbeigabe in
einer Form,die ich nicht kenne!Aber die damit behandelten Fische sollen tatsächlich geräuchert schmecken!
Naja,dann wünsch ich Dir gutes Gelingen und ersuche Dich,davon zu berichten!Laßt es Euch gut schmecken!!

@Lenzibald!
Laß es doch bitte langsam Frühling werden!!
Ich hab auch schon einige Pfauen ein bißchen gerupft.Damit hab ich für die nächsten 6-7 Jahre genug Federn zum Fliegenbinden!!

Ich wünsch Euch einen schönen Wochenausklang!:m


----------



## fischerwahn (4. März 2004)

@rob - repekt ein geniales teil diese rute - 

bezüglich spinnruten bin ich noch traditionell an meinen opa gebunden - eine sportex fiberglassrute ~ unzerstörbar und ein echter kämpfer, schätze knapp 20 jahre alt


----------



## fischerwahn (4. März 2004)

leider ist die modellnummer vergilbt..


----------



## gismowolf (5. März 2004)

Servus Fischerwahn!
Sowas gefällt mir von Dir,daß Du die Ruten Deines Opas in Ehren
hältst.Du solltest die Rutenringe austauschen,damit Du schnurschonender fischen kannst,denn unter Belastung schneiden die modernen Monofile und geflochtenen Schnüre in 
die verchromten Stahlringe ein!Ich habe schon einige solcher alten Ruten zum Spinnfischen und sogar zum leichten Pilkfischen für Norge umgebaut!Ein 6kg Köhler an einer solchen Vollglasrute
würde Deinen Opa noch jodeln lassen!!#h


----------



## KampfKater (5. März 2004)

hallo wolfgang


mach die pfauen nackig und wir haben sommer:q :q :q 

klar werd ich über das räuchern berichten. nur bin ich mir bei dem sonnenschein momentan nicht mehr sicher ob ich räuchere oder mein glück am wasser versuche.


wünsch euch alllen ebenfalls ein schönes wochenende und ein kräftiges petri heil

robert


----------



## gismowolf (5. März 2004)

Bei uns hat`s jetzt strahlend blauen Himmel,- 3 °C und Ostwind,daß es die Birken nur so beutelt!!:v
Ich kann ja meine Federlieferanten nicht ganz rupfen,die erfrieren mir ja!Und die Teiche,an denen ich vorübergefahren bin,sind schon wieder zugefroren!!Da fahr ich morgen nicht fischen sondern wir machen eine Norge-Vor-Vor-Vorbesprechung für die 
heurige Angelreise im Juni.Damit ich weiß,wieviele Pilker ich noch mit Jürgen Chosz Leuchtpulver umhüllen und wieviele Dorsch-
und Shrimpfliegen ich noch binden muß!!#6
Griaß eich Wolfgang


----------



## Lenzibald (5. März 2004)

Servus. Da sieht man wieder hab heute 2 Hendln geopfert und in den Ofen geschoben und das Wetter ist Sonnig und angenehm.


----------



## KampfKater (5. März 2004)

und das ganze willst jetzt vielleicht als opfer bezeichnen @lenzibald
du armer märtyrer   

aber geholfen hats, darum bin ich morgen um 6 uhr am wasser(fröstl und frier).

gruß
robert


----------



## rob (6. März 2004)

hallo julian!!!
schöne rute die du da hast!
mich würde auch noch interessieren warum mein rutentyp von manchen belächelt wird?was sagt man da so?
ich kenn diese firma gar ned und habe mich voll auf den beschreibungstext verlassen.macht einen guten eindruck...nächste woche steht sie bei mir zu hause:m
bin am überlegen ob ich nicht für einige stunden an die schwechat gehe.
aber bei der kälte wird eh wieder nichts gehen.angeblich wurden die barben schon wieder gesehen...schau ma mal.
euch allen ein angenehmes wochenende und tut nur weiter opfern für unser frühlingsglück#h


----------



## Baitrunner (6. März 2004)

Hi Rob

Na dann lass Dich einfach nicht belächln 

Prinzipiell ist ne Byron nicht unbedingt die erste Wahl das werden die meisten wohl meinen.

Ich persönlich hab glaub ich 3 Byron wobei 2 davon Match (oder nur eine mus mal gucken) und ein ne leichte Karpfenrute ist.
Sind alle 3 brauchbar aber halt trotzdem selten in meiner Tasche anzutreffen.
Was aber halt einfach daran liegt das mir meine Shimano Ruten halt besser liegen.

Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren.

Sollte die Rute nicht so dolle sein, kannst sie ja immer noch verkaufen.

Btw Byron wird bei uns von der Firma Rössler und Anglertreff vertrieben, solltest mal ne Reklamation haben


----------



## Baitrunner (6. März 2004)

Hallo liebe Leut,

Heute kommt mal ein Bericht der leider nichts mit gefangen Fischen zu tun hat aber trotzdem bei uns nicht fehlen darf.

Bei diesem herrlichen Sonnenschein und leider extrem kalten Wind hatten wir heute unseren ersten Termin zur Revierreinigung.

Nachdem kurzerhand die Müllsäcke gefüllt waren :-(((, fingen wir an mit mitgeschleppten Werkzeug unsere Lieblingsplätze herzurichten.
Nach einigen Minuten Schilf schneiden wurde mir dann doch recht warm 

Nun möchte ich euch einige Bilder von dieser anstregenden aber auch sehr lustigen Aktion nicht vorenthalten.


Hier seht ihr mal meinen Spezi beim Schaufeln.
Die Arbeit war gerecht aufgeteilt er schuftete und ich übernahm die Verantwortung :q


----------



## Baitrunner (6. März 2004)

So sah dann der von Schilf entfernte und roh behandelte Platz aus.

Aus dem naheliegenden Waldgürtel wurden dann noch Stämme zurechtgeschlagen und zum Wasser getragen


----------



## Baitrunner (6. März 2004)

Hier ein Bild wo man sieht wie wir die Stämme und Äste zur Verstärkung eingearbeitet haben.

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war der Durst bereits einer unser größten Feinde.


----------



## Baitrunner (6. März 2004)

Tja und zum Schluß natürlich der Meister selbst 

Man beachte die professionelle Handhabung der Axt harhar

Wobei ich noch erwähnen möchte das der Platz zu Beginn unserer Arbeit keinen Zugang zum Wasser hatte.

Wir mussten also zuerst mal ca 3m einen Abhang nach unten frei machen und dann mit Spaten und Axt die Uferregion mal etwas platt machen und ne Stufenform reinhauen.

Für Nichthandwerker hatten wir das in 3 Stunden recht gut hinbekommen )

Danach gings prompt ins Vereinhaus wo mit Freude unseren Durst bekämpften :m 








So und jetzt nach dem Essen gönn ich mir ein wohlverdientes Nickerchen, Cheers


----------



## rob (6. März 2004)

na bitte feine sache!!!wir machen das bei uns am teich im sommer wenn es so richtig heiss ist und wir noch mehr durst haben:m
sieht nett aus euer teich.wir sollten sobald es wärmer ist gemeinsam einen tag fischen gehen!wenns nicht warm wird,hast ned einmal lust mit mir nach altenwörth zu fahren...nächstes wochenende vielleicht?
komm gerade von der schwechat und dem mödlingbach:c
keinen zucker.hab zuerst im satubereich gefischt wo alle flüsse zusammen fliessen und danach bin ich an die mödling und hab bei einer kleinen wehr riesige barben beobachten können.
ich war ganz heiss.hab mit meiner neuen shimano winkelpicker 2,70 und mit der shimano twinpower gefischt....soooooo leiwand!gaaanz zartes spitzerl und wenn es darauf ankommt einen ordentlichen blank...die rolle ist sowieso der wahnsinn.leider hab ich dort auch nichts gefangen..hab nur maden direkt neben grossen barben gebadet:c nach einigen hängern bin ich dann nach hause#h#h


----------



## rob (6. März 2004)

:l :k


----------



## gismowolf (6. März 2004)

@Baitrunner!
Saubere Arbeit trotz etwas Dreck!!:m
@rob!
Wer belächelt Deine neue Rute?Byron war die erste Firma,die mit
einer Kreuzwicklung auf den Markt kam.Die haben sicher die Erfahrung dazu.Ich habe jahrelang mit einer (kreuzgewickelten)
Byron Matchrute 360cm gefischt,auch zum Zanderfischen in Ungarn und nie Probs gehabt.Nur im Winter fisch ich nicht so 
gern damit wegen der kleinen Ringe,die schnell zufrieren!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## KampfKater (6. März 2004)

hallo leute

ich habs heut wirklich gewagt und bin bei -13°C um 7.00 Uhr am wasser gewesen. was soll ich sagen......um 9 uhr hatte ich eine brachse 1,75 kg schwer, um 11.00 uhr kam eine 1 kg schwere dazu und dann war bis 14 uhr sense. hab ein fleckerl gehabt wo fast kein wind war. die sonne dazu war echt super. als köder hatte ich wieder mistwürmer. auf maden ging absolut nix.


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (6. März 2004)

Petri Heil!Das hast Du absolut verdient!Wo sind die Zeiten,wo ich
bei -15°  120 km nach Wallsee gefahren bin,um 3Std mit der
Mormyschka zu fischen und dazu mit dem Boot noch gut 2km Eisbrecher gespielt habe?Ich glaub schön langsam ich werde wirklich alt!!
War aber ein schöner Vormittag.Bin mit meiner Grete an Traun und Ager 1 1/2 Std flott gegangen,damit ich wenigstens ein 
bissl in die frische Luft komm:m


----------



## hkroiss (8. März 2004)

@ Baitrunner
habt ihr sauber gemacht, kann man Euch auch "Leasen" ????


----------



## Baitrunner (8. März 2004)

@hkroiss

na das wär was hehe.

Könnt sich ja ne Marktlücke auftun.


Ich werd mich mal zurückziehen und mir Stundensätze ausrechnen:m 

Ich werde am Wochenende mal gucken wie sich nach Frost der Platz gehalten hat und dann noch ein Foto bringen.


----------



## KampfKater (9. März 2004)

hi baitrunner


da kannst aber dann nur hoffen, daß der platz nicht wieder zugeschneit ist. wenn ich beim fenster rausschau, seh ich schon wieder die frau holle am arbeiten::e :e :e 


gruß
robert


----------



## Fischhunter (9. März 2004)

*Umfrage*

Hi !!!!

Bin aus Stadt Haag und habe ein Revier in Mauthausen !

Könnte&nbsp;langsam mal bisschen wärmer werden&nbsp; ! Meint ihr

nicht auch !!!! Tschüss


----------



## KampfKater (9. März 2004)

hi fischhunter


wenn ich weiß seh, seh ich rot..........blöder satz:q 

ich hab den winter ebenfalls echt satt. bin nur gespannt wie der übergang wird, wahrscheinlich von -5°C auf +25°C. dann kommt wieder das ganze schmelzwasser auf einmal und wir haben wieder hochwasser in der donau.
da hast du es gut, gehst halt in den tierpark....forellenzupfen:q :q 


gruß
robert


----------



## rob (9. März 2004)

servus Fischhunter!
ich glaub es auch schon nicht mehr das der frühling bald kommt
wenigstens kann ich ab nächsten die die fliege schwingen und den räucherofen anheizen....juhuuuuuuuuuuuu...wurscht wie kalt und windig:m
hast du nicht lust zu unserem abtreffen zu kommen?würde mich freun dich kennen zu lernen!
einen schönen gruss aus dem weissen wien sendet rob#h

p.s.robert ich glaub du wirst eh recht haben...von winter in den hochsommer in den winter.....dazwischen das schmelzwasser fangen werden wir das ganze jahr nichts.winter zu kalt,schmelzwasser keine bisse und im sommer zu heiss:m


----------



## KampfKater (9. März 2004)

hey rob hear auf mit der schiachmolerei.........
wia sogt da küblböck oiwei???
positive????? und nu irgendwos:q :q :q 


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (9. März 2004)

Servus Fischhunter!
Auch wieder mal am Board?Hab Dich schon einige Zeit vemißt!
Da Du ja aus Stadt Haag bist,kennst Du ja sicher die Mündung der kleinen Pielach in den Altarm beim DOKW Wallsee/Mitterkirchen!?Gibt`s dort die Lizenz nur von der Habsburg/Lothringschen Forstverwaltung in Wallsee oder doch 
auch noch in einem Wirtshaus in Strengberg oder Oed?Könntest 
Du Dich da bitte einmal erkundigen??

Servus Robert(rob)undRobert(kk)!
Ich hab Euch ja schon gesagt,daß ich den ersten Schwarm Stare
im Birnbaum vor meinem Fenster beobachten konnte!Kann also nicht mehr lang bis zum Frühlingseinbruch dauern!!1,2,oder 4Tage??;+
Neueste Meldung!Habe mit einer Fischwasserbesitzerin vereinbart,daß ich in Ihrem Wasser schon ab 01.04.04. auf 
Forellen fischen kann!!Ist so eine Art Sondergenehmigung!Kann daher nicht sagen,wo und welches Wasser das ist!!:a:q:q:q:a


----------



## KampfKater (9. März 2004)

hi leute

wie seht ihr das?....kanns sein daß wir ganz leise kleine fiesheiten bei gismowolf entdecken????????:m :m :m 

na, wolfgang......es sei dir vergönnt!!!!!!!
aber wenn mal ein tip für ein gutes forellenwasserl für mich übrigbleibt, laß es mich bitte wissen. 


gruß
robert


----------



## rob (9. März 2004)

super wolfgang das du es jetzt durch gebracht hast!!!
ich darf ja schon ab nächsten dienstag auf forelle fischen....hehhehhe robert(kk):m
werde am abend meinen nagelneuen räucherofen anwerfen und beten das ich den fisch nicht verhau))
ein kleines fragerl:da is so ein schlitz im deckel um den ofen ein wenig zu öffnen.wann mach ich den auf oder bleibt der die ganze zeit zu??
ich hab so ein räuchersalz gekauft.mir wurde gesagt das ich den fisch nicht unbedingt in eine lauge legen muss sondern ihn einfach mit diesem salz einreiben muss und ab in den ofen....kann ich das so machen?oder soll ich lieber laugen.will ja keinen salzfisch haben.da sind so 2 spiritusbrenner unten...die füll ich voll auf und lass sie ausbrennen....angeblich sind die nach ca. 25 min leer.da kann man die flamme regulieren.wie soll ich einstellen....auf volle flamme?oder halb?wolfgaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang hilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## KampfKater (9. März 2004)

sorry rob, mit tischräucherofen hab ich leider keine erfahrung.
beim normalen räuchern ist mir lauge lieber. aber vertu dir die forelle(die dir aabsolut vergönnt sei, ich fang eh am samstag 5 maränen:q :q :q ) nicht mit irgendwelchen fertigen salzmischungen. ich habs auch nicht geglaubt, aber bei forelle reicht salz allein völlig aus.


gruß
robert


----------



## rob (9. März 2004)

robeeeeert!!
du gehst maränen zupfen..pfau super...ich glaub ich muss dich im frühling besuchen um mit dir gemeinsam den burschen auf den pelz zu rücken:m
ich find ja das die maräne der leiwandste süsswasserspeisefisch ist.
mmmhhhhhhhhh.was glaubst wie der erst geräucher schmeckt))
fischt du mit nympfensystemen vom boot?#h


----------



## gismowolf (9. März 2004)

Hallo Robertos!(mein Ausdruck für Mehrzahl von Robert!!!!
kk! Natürlich kannst Du Adresse und Gewässer von mir haben!
aber nur per pm!!wenn`st willst!

rob!Laß den Schlitz im Tischräucherer zu,wenn Du saftige Forellen
willst.Hast Du`s lieber trocken,dann mach ihn auf!
So wie kk schon sagt ist Salz für Forellen zum Würzen ausreichend und bringt den feinen "Räucherforellengeschmack"
so richtig heraus!!Zusätzliche andere Würzungen mit Kräutern
z.B. kannst immer noch probieren!Forellen werden bei mir "immer" über Nacht in eine Salzlake gelegt.Pro kg Fischgewicht 5dkg Salz in ca.2L Wasser per kg Fischgewicht .
Wenn Du es salziger haben willst,dann gibst beim nächsten mal 
1dkg Salz mehr rein.Mir ist leicht salzig lieber als zu salzig.Man 
kann beim Essen ja Oberskren dazugeben,das verfeinert den Geschmack und etwas nachsalzen kann man ja auch!
Wünsch Dir gutes Gelingen beim Ausprobieren!Kleiner Tip!!
Bevor Du das erste Mal räucherst ,würde ich erst mal eine halbe
Stunde ohne Fisch heizen und erst dann den Räuchervorgang 
beginnen!Es könnte sein,daß der neue Tischräucherer noch einen Fertigungsgeschmack in sich hat!!:m


----------



## Baitrunner (9. März 2004)

Guten Abend Freunde

Du Rob i fang am 28. mit den Forellen an.

Woll ma mal gemeinsam welche räuchern, mich würd das "brennend" interessieren.



Nur zu Info ich hör gerade die Schneeräummaschinen fahren ......


----------



## rob (9. März 2004)

super tips:mdanke wolfgang!!!!
ich glaub ich werd einfach die hälfte meiner gefangenen forellen gleich räuchern,nur mit diesem gewürzsalz einreiben und sie warm essen.die anderen werd ich einige stunden in einfache salzlauge einlegen,waschen und dann trocknen.
no i bin gspannt))))


----------



## Baitrunner (9. März 2004)

@Rob

logo, wenns Wetter passt schmeiß ma im Garten gleich frische Forellen am Griller  AHHHHHHH i will scho Sommer haben ....

Hab mich bis jetzt noch nicht ans räuchern gewagt wenns klappt kauf ich mir auch so ein kleines Teil.

Was kostet mich die Karte da draussen ?
Und ist Eisfischen eigentlich erlaubt ? :q


----------



## rob (9. März 2004)

servaaaas baitrunner!!
na kloar kömm ma des mochn.wenns dann bei dir soweit is komm i zu dir und dann räuchern wir a runde.
bis dorthin hab i ja schon 50 kapitale forellen gefangen und eine menge räuchererfahrung sammeln können:m
hast ned lust am nächsten wochenende mit mir einen tag nach altenwörh zu fahren und ein paar barben,eventuell an zander und vielleicht an grundling zu ärgern
moch ma wos oida:m


----------



## Baitrunner (9. März 2004)

@Rob

logo macha, und wenns Wetter passt schmeiß ma uns gleich 2 frische Forellen im Garten am Griller 


Was kostet mich die Karte da draussen ?
Und ist Eisfischen eigentlich erlaubt ? :q


----------



## gismowolf (9. März 2004)

@rob!
Irgendwo in diesem Forum habe ich einmal ein Foto meiner 
Alu-Räucherkiste mit den Ausmaßen 60x40x30cm hereingestellt.
Wenn Du willst,kannst eine haben.Ich habe zwei davon inkl.
zwei Roste(Lochbleche) und Tropftasse(damit das abtropfende Fischfett nicht in das Sägemehl fallen kann und durch den heißen Boden nicht verbrennt!


----------



## rob (9. März 2004)

du die karte kostet dich glaube ich 23 teuros.ums eis moch da kane surgn.......wir würden bei der wehr runter in die donau fischen...hotspot.da is fliesswasser und somit kein eis:m
moch ma wos


----------



## Baitrunner (9. März 2004)

So Dreck 

Die erste Nachricht sah ich nicht rausgehen sorry will euch nicht quälen .....


----------



## Baitrunner (9. März 2004)

hmmm komisch jetzt is der Thread bei mir total durcheinander.
Ich seh Antworten noch vor der Frage #d 

Was hab ich angestellt ??

@Rob mal gucken meine bessere Hälfte hat Samstag Geburtstag.
Vielleicht gehts am Sonntag


----------



## rob (9. März 2004)

jau danke wolfgang!!!aber ich hab ja jetzt schon einen......denke unser baitrunner kann ja no an gebrauchen:m
pfau i hab jetzt so an gusto auf einen frischen räucherfisch....und nix gscheits im kühlschrank:c


----------



## rob (9. März 2004)

ich lach mich deppadwir sind total durcheinand...kreuz und quer schreiben wir......mir wird scho ganz schwindligausatmen schulter und fallen lassen..... ausatmen und schultern fallen lassen...ahhhhhhhh.i glaub i geh jetzt endlich fernsehen:m#h


----------



## KampfKater (10. März 2004)

hallo 

@rob....nix vom boot aus, vom ufer aus auf grund mit mistwurm.
ein paar maränen fang ich so jedes jahr. die größte bisher war 64 cm. und die viecher sind wirklich tierisch gut  


@wolfgang
wär super mit dem forellenwasser. ich sag jetzt schon danke. ich hab zwar heuer schon zwei lizenzen, aber nächstes jahr möcht ich unbedingt ein forellenwasser dabei haben.

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (10. März 2004)

Servus Robert kk !
Von oben schaut das Wasser so aus.Zufahrt auf Waldweg von B1 
nach der GK Ampelkreuzung (von Wels kommend links vor der 
Kreuzung ohne Ampel,wo die Straße von GK über die B1 nach Saag verläuft)bis zu dem einzelnen Häuschen,das auf dem Foto
sichtbar ist und gerade weiter bis zum Schranken(am Foto sieht man die Umkehrschlaufe).Zu Fuß geht`s dann ca.120m bis zum 
Gewässer.Rechts oben sieht man den Damm(heller Streifen)und 
dahinter ist der Altarm.
Ich hoffe,daß unser Boardi "löti"bald wieder von seinem Auslandsjob zurück ist!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Fischhunter (11. März 2004)

Hallo !! 

Weis noch nicht genau . Mal sehen&nbsp;! Vielleicht Hab ich zeit .

Wann ist das Treffen?


----------



## KampfKater (11. März 2004)

hallo wolfgang


welches foto? ich schick dir per pm meine emailadr. hab versucht auf doris den altarm zu finden, weiß aber jetzt nicht ob ich die richtige stelle gefunden hab. vielleicht kannst du mal mit dem flieger drüberfliegen:q :q  und mir ein foto schicken.

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (11. März 2004)

Hallo kk!
Sieh in Deine Mailbox,bin mit dem Flieger drübergeflogen.Zwar nur in schwarz/weiß,färbig geht`s nicht mehr zum speichern.
Hoffe,daß hier die geposteten Bilder wieder zu sehen sind und nicht spurlos verschwinden!!Aber vielleicht hätte ich das nicht tun dürfen,dann danke ich dem fürsorglichen Bewacher,daß er mir Ärger erspart hat. 
Der Frühling kommt bestimmt , ich spür`s fürchterlich im Kopf,da
tut sich bald was mit dem Wetter!!
Also Kopf hoch,es lebe der Sommer!!#v


----------



## KampfKater (14. März 2004)

hallo wolfgang

dank dir nochmals für die bilder, ist genau die stelle die ich geglaubt habe. sobald ich mal einen tag zeit hab, werd ich mir da mal eine tageskarte besorgen. meld mich dann  bei dir telefonisch.


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (14. März 2004)

Servus Robert! ok - warte auf Deinen Anruf!
War heute an der Antiesen einmal schauen,ob schon Näslinge 
zum Laichen vom Inn hineinziehen.Hab aber nichts gesehen,weil 
das Wasser von der Schneeschmelze gut 30cm höher war und 
sehr trüb.Ich bin sicher,daß jetzt der Frühling / Sommer kommt,
ab nächstes Wochenende steigen die Wassertemperaturen  !!!!!!!!!!!#:#6


----------



## KampfKater (15. März 2004)

hallo wolfgang

ist auch so eine sache die ich nicht so ganz kapiere. die ganze nebenbäche und zubringer(Aschach, Innbach) zur donau haben höhere wasserstände nur in der donau merkt man noch absolut nichts vom schmelzwasser. 
dabei könnte ein meter mehr wasserstand in der donau nicht schaden. hoffentlich wirds nicht zu schnell warm und alles kommt dann auf einmal. aber sooo  20°C, sonnenschein, kein wind würden schon ganz gut tun.
ich hab gestern beim spazierengehn eine schotterbank in der donau ausgelotet von der ich mir heuer die eine oder andere nase erwarte.


gruß
robert


----------



## rob (15. März 2004)

hab auch wie du gedacht das wir in der donau schmelzwasser haben werden..komm am wochenende hin und was seh ich......fast gar kein wasser!#h


----------



## KampfKater (19. März 2004)

hallo kollegen


irgendwie scheint das wetter was gegn uns fischer zu haben.
hab gerade den wetterbericht fürs WE gelesen. im donauraum wind bis 100 km/h. also wieder nix mit ordentlich fischen.
wünsch euch trotzdem ein schönes WE.

gruß
robert

übrigens....habs schon im angeln allgemein geschrieben. ich hab mir aus dem internet mal die wichtigsten knoten in verständlicher form rauskopiert und in eine excell tabelle zum ausdrucken gepackt. falls jemand die datei braucht, sie steht zum versenden bereit.


----------



## gismowolf (19. März 2004)

Seit Silvester hab ich jedes Wochenende beim Fischen ein Problem mit der umschlagenden Wetterlage!Ich probier`s aber heute nachmittags trotzdem wieder!Hoffe,daß ich meine Rest-
Streß-Arbeitsstunden bald hinter mir habe,dann kann ich auch unter der Woche fischen gehen(fahren)!!:q


----------



## posengucker (19. März 2004)

Hallo,

bei uns ist das Wetter dzt. ideal (> 20 Grad, wenig Wind). 

Am Dienstag 2 Karpfen (größter mit 5,5 Kilo).
Gestern 6 Karpfen (größter mit 7 Kilo).

Fisch allerdings in einer Schottergrube und nicht am Strom.

Will die Wetterphase heute Nachmittag auch noch ausnutzen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (19. März 2004)

na gehhhhhhhh!
ich war gestern den ganzen tag am teich und hab ned einen zupfer gehabt
zuerst mit 2 ruten auf karpfenintensiv und später mit einer auf made und am abend 2 auf zander....gar nichts.hab gehört andere haben heuer schon einige karpfen bei uns verhaftet.einer hat angeblich mit maden schon fische bis 10 kilo gefangen.
das spannendste was gestern passiert ist waren 2 kröten die neben mir sex hatten.
ui die waren laut


----------



## posengucker (19. März 2004)

Hi Rob,

dzt. läuft es, es ist unglaublich. 4 Satzkarpfen habe ich in ca 1/2 Stunde auf Schwimmer gefangen. Kaum ist der Schwimmer gestanden, hat der schon gezuckelt und geruckelt und der nächste hing. Ganz am Schluß dürfte ich etwas größeres vergeben haben.

Der Fisch hat sich nicht bewegt und ich konnte ihn nicht bewegen,
als er sich dann bewegte, ist er ausgeschlitzt.

Fische dzt. mit 6er Haken, Mais und Futterspirale.

Die Bisse konzentrieren sich aber nur genau in einer Bucht. 30 Meter weiter war auch kein Zupfer. Weit draußen hatte ich zwar auch eien Biß, wegen schlecht eingestellter Bremse kam der Anhieb nicht durch. Es wird Zeit, mir Freilaufrollen zuzulegen.

Mit sehr viel Glück dürfte ich auf Anhieb eine Stelle gefunden haben, wo sich die Karpfen dzt. aufhalten.

lg
Pogu


----------



## gismowolf (19. März 2004)

Na Pogu,dann wünsch ich Dir weiterhin ein kräftiges Frühjahrs-PH!
Ich muß irgend etwas angestellt haben,daß mich die Fischis nicht mehr mögen!;+


----------



## gismowolf (19. März 2004)

*a Wunda,a Wunda is gschegn*

Der erste Fisch,ein Aitel von ca.40cm,hat heute nachmittag
3 Zuckermaiskörner am 6-er Haken eingeschlürft und hat sich 
releasen lassen!!Der Bann ist gebrochen,ich fang wieder Fische.
:q ,#h


----------



## Baitrunner (19. März 2004)

Grüß euch #h 

War in letzter Zeit leider etwas beschäftigt.
Nachträglich Glückwunsch an alle die was gefangen haben.

Ich fische morgen zum ersten mal mit meinen Spezi auf Michis Teich.
Falls ihn wer nicht kennt, der gehört den Michl der das Anglergeschäft in Probstdorf hat. Übrigens eines meiner Lieblingsgeschäfte.

Soll tadelosen Besatz haben und ich freu mich schon rießig darauf 

Werde dann natürlich morgen Abend oder Sonntag kleinen Bericht und Bilder von hoffentlich gefangenen Fischen reinstellen.

@Rob
wann bekommst endlich dein neues Handy ? und schieb gleich Nummer rüber sonst komm ma den Frühling nimmer gemeinsam ans Wasser .....

Also Petri Heil für dieses Wochenende meine Freunde #h


----------



## KampfKater (19. März 2004)

hallo

@gismowolfgang
gratuliere, jetzt gehts bergauf .....natürlich wünsch ich auch allen anderen die gefangen haben ein kräftiges petri heil.
ich werd auf jeden fall mal den wecker auf 5 uhr stellen. mal sehn wie das wetter wird.

gruß
robert


----------



## rob (19. März 2004)

pfffa komm gerade zurück vom teich....wieder schneider...i bekomm die kriese:c
werd mich jetzt einmal betrinken:m
des geht so ned weiter........gegenüber von mir hat ein anderer einen karpfen nach dem anderen rausgezogen...alle anderen haben nichts gefangen.
der typ hat mit teig gefischt und angefüttert da er gleich in der nähe wohnt.
ich hab echt alle register gezogen....falscher platz kann a ned sein da sie geprungen sind:c
übrigens bin jetzt wieder unter meiner alten nummer zu erreichen.die neue werd ich in den nächsten tagen bekommen.
also baitrunner ruf mi an wenn was geht...i bin dabei:m#h


----------



## Baitrunner (19. März 2004)

@rob
morgen a bisserl Matchfischen beim michl draussen
Mei Spezi und ich fahren für nen Tag an dem seine Anlage


----------



## rob (19. März 2004)

wann fahrst den raus???


----------



## Baitrunner (19. März 2004)

In der Früh so um 8 hol ich meinen Spezi aus der Hanson Siedlung  ab


----------



## rob (19. März 2004)

was wie meinst mich???


----------



## Baitrunner (19. März 2004)

Ne mein Spezi der mit war bei dem Treffen auf der Pragerstr.
Aber kannst dich gerne anhängen np.
Is ein angesetzter Teich wo oft Preisfischen abgehalten werden, da woll ma mal testen :q 

Wennst magst gib gleich Bescheid


----------



## rob (19. März 2004)

wo liegt den der teich?!


----------



## Baitrunner (19. März 2004)

Da wo der Generl Motors daheim ist nur Stück weiter.
Sollen paar anständige Brocken drinn sein.
Wir bleiben bis abends und Karte nehmens 10€ pro also nicht so tragisch.
Wie gesagt Prämiere für uns .....


----------



## rob (19. März 2004)

ui zwick......rob gerade sein geld sparen muss:c
da geh ich lieber noch einmal an meinen teich und ärgere mich......aber kost ma nix:m
aber nächstes wochenende lass uns was machen!!#h


----------



## Baitrunner (19. März 2004)

ähem vielleicht hast da was falsch verstanden
die Tageskarte kostet 10Euro sonst nix !!!
2-3 Matchruten und stell dich um 8:10 vor die Tür .....


----------



## Fischhunter (20. März 2004)

Hallo Kampfkater!

Das wäre sehr nett von dir !

würdest du sie mir senden bitte ???! Dankeschön 

Gruss Fischhunter ! :m

&nbsp;

&nbsp;


----------



## KampfKater (20. März 2004)

hallo fischhunter,

klar kannst sie haben, brauch aber deine email-adresse per pm.


gruß
robert


----------



## Fischhunter (23. März 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Meine E-Mail Adresse ist  Mike1909@gmx.at Danke!!!


----------



## KampfKater (25. März 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo fischhunter

hat ein bissl gedauert...schau mal in deine mailbox


gruß
robert


----------



## Fischhunter (26. März 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Danke Robert !!!!
Kann ich gut gebrauchen


----------



## KampfKater (8. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo an alle

was ist los mit euch?
 seid ihr auch alle sauer wegen dem wetter? bei uns in linz hats gerade geschneit. ich wollt eigentlich morgen fischen gehn, nachdem ich mit dem wohnungsrenovieren fast fertig bin, aber so wies ausschaut wird daraus wieder mal nichts.

ich wünsch euch trotzdem allen schöne feiertage!

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (8. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Robert!
Danke für Deine netten Ostergrüße.Gehen retour!Wünsche auch allen anderen in dieser Ecke fröhliches pecken!!:q


----------



## Lenzibald (8. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus. War gestern mal mit der Winkelpcker am Teich hab voll zugeschlagen 7 Rotaugen und 2 Barsche. Ein Rotauge war sogar 15cm lang voll der fette Fisch. Na spaß beiseite die Karpfen ham sich denk ich ne Schlammpackung vepasst und warten auf schöneres Wetter, nicht ein Karpfen hat sich sehen lassen. Dafür hab ich nen Hecht mit ca 70cm gesehen hab gar net gewußt das ich einen drinnen hab. Der wird ein Fall fürn Sebastian wenn er zum Treffen mitkommt. Ansonsten nur Sche...... Wetter und Saukalt.


----------



## KampfKater (13. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hi alle zusammen,

eeeeendlich bin ich heute mal wieder zum fischen gekommen und bin für den streß der letzten tage gleich mal belohnt worden.
2 wunderschöne maränen hab ich gleich zu beginn verhaftet, dann folgten noch ein paar rotfedern und rotaugen sowie ein blaues naserl.

da gehts einem gleich wieder besser #a 

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (14. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Robert!
Freut mich,daß wenigstens Du zugeschlagen hast!Bei uns hat`s Samstagnacht und Sonntag wieder geschneit und geregnet.Als ich dann Montag früh über den Hausruck in Richtung Antiesen fuhr,gab`s neben der Straße noch jede Menge Schnee!
An der Antiesen war die Entäuschung groß.Ca.80cm Hochwasser und eine Graubraune Brühe.Ich hab`s trotzdem probiert,hatte aber kein Glück!


----------



## gismowolf (19. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Einen lieben Frühlingsgruß an alle #h
War Samstag früh an der Traun (Tageskartenstrecke bei Gunskirchen)und hab mal getestet,wie das Wasser dort so ist.Voraberzeit ist es sehr schlecht zu fischen,da eine Unmenge von Grünalgenbüscheln dahergeschwommen kommen.
Ich hoffe,daß demnächst Schneewasser kommt und dieses ungute Zeug,das sich am Blei bzw.am Haken verhängt,davongeschwemmt und die Steine wieder etwas blanker werden.Andererseits halten sich sehr viele Mikroorganismen darin auf,die von den Nymphen und Gammaruskrebsen verspeist werden,die dann die Eiweißreiche Nahrung unserer Fische bilden.
Es hat also alles irgendwie seinen Sinn.Nachfolgend einige Stimmungsbilder,wenn es in der Natur langsam grün wird........:q


----------



## rob (20. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

na das sind aber schöne bilder.ich freu mich schon mit dir dort umher zu wandern!!!!


----------



## KampfKater (20. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo wolfgang,

deine stimmungsbilder machen mich gerade total geil aufs fischen. hab mir deshalb jetzt ganz spontan für morgen urlaub genommen. werd aber nicht die traun, sondern die donau unsicher machen. die traun heb ich mir für nächstes monat auf, wenn in der donau so ziemlich alles geschont ist.


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (20. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Ja,servus Robert!
Wo bist denn Du die ganze Zeit?Bist mir schon abgegangen!Hast noch recht an Streß mit der pc-Umstellung?Da wünsch ich Dir für morgen ein schönes PH!
Sag einmal,gibt`s bei Dir in der Donau Gastkarten?Hätte gern wieder mal ein,zwei Maränen gefangen!Bei uns in der Traun haben es zu viele mitgekriegt,
daß da welche zu fangen sind und haben den Bestand herausgefangen.
Schönen Tag morgen und relax Dich wieder mal!Hab da noch einige Fotos
vom Samstag ausgegraben.Das vierte zeigt etliche Näslinge beim laichen in
der Antiesen.Ist aber leider nicht so gut geworden,wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.Das war dann vergangenen Samstag nachmittags!Ha,vormittags in der Traun und nachmittags in der Antiesen!!#:#:#:#h


----------



## KampfKater (20. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo wolfgang,

das mit der systemumstellung wird wohl bis zu meiner pensionierung dauern, so ausgereift ist diese software :e 
tageskarten oder gastkarten gibts leider nicht. das kleinste ist eine 5- tageskarte. die gibts auch erst seit heuer. sind auch alle ohne raubfischentnahme. dafür braucht man eine 20 tagekarte um ca 90 € und zusätzlich eine raubfischlizenz die nochmals 70 € kostet. ohne die mußt du einen auf wurm gefangenen zander zurücksetzen. den präsidenten von dem verein der diese bestimmungen aufstellt kennst ja glaub ich (H.H). ich glaub, fischen wird immer komplizierter....aber nicht von der technik her, sondern von den bestimmungen.
soooo, aber jetzt is schluß mit ärgern, morgen gehts ans wasser, bin schon gespannt ob was mit karpfen geht. voriges jahr um diese zeit hatte ich schon etliche von den donauschweinen im kescher. heuer ist leider das wasser noch um rund 5° C kälter als im vorjahr. mal sehn was geht.
danke für die fotos, ich freu mich echt schon mal auf einen tag an der traun.

gruß
robert


----------



## Fischer1986 (20. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

HI! Bin neu hier im forum, bin a (fast) Grazer (Seiersberg), i geh meistens in der Steirischen Mur fischen. 

Endlich mal ein Fischerforum, schade das solche net in Österreich gibt, bzw. is mir keins bekannt!!


nochmal ein Herzliches Hallo an alle Össis!!!



Lg Michi


----------



## löti (20. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

seas fischer1986!

wird sind um jeden zuwachs hier im board froh ... vor allem wenn er die österreicher-ecke verstärkt!  #6


----------



## KampfKater (20. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo fischer1986

willkommen im board. wart mal ab, wir werden schon noch die mehrheit im board übernehmen :q  :q 

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (20. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Fischer1986!
Willkommen im Board!Erzähl uns doch,womit du in der Mur fischt und was Du dort 
fangen kannst!?Und vor allem,fühl Dich hier in unserer Tratschecke wohl!!:m


----------



## rob (20. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ein murfischer super:m
herzlich willkommen an board und in deiner heimatecke.
ist schon ein super ding das ab...aber achtung suchtgefahr...lg aus wien rob#h#h#h


----------



## Fischer1986 (20. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi! also ich fische in der Mur hauptsächlich mit der Feederrute, 40 Gramm Blei , Teig, Wurm, Made usw...... 

also es hat schon Tage gegeben wo ich 25 - 30 Barben gefangen habe!

wobei zusagen ist das auch Barben bis zu 2 kg dabei waren!


Also die Barbe ist im unteren Murbereich (Südlich ab Graz) NR.1


Will mich in nächster Zukunft  mal das Stippen unter die Lupe nehmen (wegen abtreiben, angebli gibt es Schwimmer die nicht leicht abtreiben), nehmlich mit so einer 8 - 10 meter langen Rute, mah des wär schu was feines, nur weiß i darüber zu wenig und hoff ihr wissts mehr drüber!!???


Vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung!!



Lg Michi


----------



## fischerwahn (21. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo im board fischer1986 -

bzgl. der posen - für solche gewässer gibt es eigene strömungsposen (haben einen runden körper und einen langen stiel - sollte normalerweise jedes gute anglergeschäft haben (ich mach dir heute ein foto davon damit du sie dir vorstellen kannst)

bzgl. feederrute - 40 gramm scheinen mir für die mur doch etwas zu leicht - bleibt der köder tatsächlich dort liegen wo du ihn haben willst (fische auf der unteren fischa und dort ist unter 60gramm und strömungsblei nichts zu machen ?)

hast vielleicht ein paar bilder von deinem revier - die mur muss ja herrlich sein um diese jahreszeit

FW


----------



## KampfKater (21. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo alle zusammen,

ich wollt nur mal kurz melden, daß heute um ca 15 uhr ein aal den weg in meine gefriertruhe fand. 85 cm und 1,1 kg freuen sich auf den räucherofen.
ansonsten war aber ziemlich ebbe in der donau. abgesehen von den ca 30 untermaßigen rotaugen die echt schon lästig wurden.


gruß
robert


----------



## rob (21. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

pfau suuuuuper robert!!!
das du einen aal in der donau fängst!!!ich versuch das schon seit jahren...aber leider:c
wenn du bei uns einen erwischt ist der jetzt armdick.einmal alle 2 jahre fängt einer einen solchen in altenwörth.der letzte besatz ist ja schon jahrzehnte her.ein kräftiges petri heil!!!
der wird sicher lecker schmecken....frisch geräuchert:m
servas#h


----------



## gismowolf (21. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Robert!
Ich wollte heute um 14Uhr in der Firma schon den ganzen Krempel hinschmeißen und fischen gehen!!Aber dann hat doch die Vernunft gesiegt und hab noch bis 16Uhr 45
weitergejobt.PH zum Aal und laßt ihnEuch gut schmecken!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## KampfKater (21. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo rob,

hab nicht im donaustrom sondern in einem altarm der donau gefischt, und da sind die aale nicht mal so selten. aber mehr als 3-4 stück pro jahr hab ich auch noch nie gefangen. ich bin allerdings vorher noch nie gezielt auf aal gegangen, da mir keiner die aale geräuchert hat.

@wolfgang
PD.....über den begriff vernunft kann man streiten   ich habs bei dem wetter vernünftiger gefunden am wasser zu sitzen :q  morgen wirds wohl vernünftiger sein im büro zu sitzen(meint zumindest mein boss) :c 

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (25. April 2004)

*:l Die  M O R C H E L N  sind da :l*

Nach den ersten warmen Tagen und jetzt nach dem ersten Regen sind über Nacht(von Samstag 24. auf Sonntag 25.04.04) die ersten Morcheln unter den 
Bärlauchblättern in der Au so richtig herausgeschossen!!
Fotos kann ich Euch leider nicht zeigen,ich hoffe aber,daß ich das in den nächsten Tagen nachholen kann!!#h


----------



## KampfKater (26. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

danke für die erinnerung wolfgang. hätte ich heuer doch glatt auf den bärlauch(mmmhhh) vergessen. aber morcheln unter dem bärlauch? bin schon gespannt auf die bilder. 

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (27. April 2004)

*Die Morcheln sind da.....*

Hier einige Fotos zu obigem posting.....
Könnt Ihr Euch vorstellen,wie leicht man die Morcheln unter`m Bärlauch und unter dem anderen Grünzeug 
übersehen kann?!


----------



## rob (27. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

sehr schön wolfgang:m
die schmecken bestimmt lecker...mhhhhh..grüss dich#h


----------



## KampfKater (27. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo wolfgang

ich hab bei schwammerln immer nur das problem, daß ich mir nie sicher wär, ob die schwammerl ungiftig sind. daher laß ich das mit dem selber suchen besser bleiben.

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (28. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Robert!
Wenn Du nicht sicher bist,ist es vernünftiger,wenn Du es bleiben läßt!Aber wenn`s Dich interessiert,kann ich Dich ja einmal mitnehmen!
Gestern hab ich eine ganz interessante Neuigkeit erfahren:Nachdem sich in der Traun und in der Ager die Signalkrebse explosionsartig vermehrt haben,sollen wir(die Lizenznehmer)versuchen z.B.mit einem Kescher Krebse zu fangen!!Reusen oder Krebsteller sollen nicht aufgestellt werden und der Lizenznehmer muß in der Nähe seines,mit einem Köder versehenen Keschers bleiben!!Der Signalkrebs ist ja immun gegen die Krebspest sowie auch deren Überträger und hat diese durch seine Einbürgerung ja auch ürsprünglich ausgelöst,wodurch ja die Bestände unseres heimischen Edelkrebses zum größten Teil vernichtet wurden. 
Na ja,da werde ich mir halt einen Kescher bauen,mit dem man speziell Krebse fangen kann!!#h
Da wird es dann öfter ein Festmahl geben!!
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=6318


----------



## Woif (28. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi! Zunächst einmal viele grüsse an das board! Ich bin zwar schon lange ein interessierter leser, dass is aber meine prämiere als poster.

Zu gismowolf seinem posting muss ich unbedingt stellung beziehen:
Ich fische in der traun bei Marchtrenk und dort haben wir ein unvorstellbares krebsproblem: alle paar minuten ein krebsbiss: habe heuer schon 5 mit der rute gefangen. Die aber nur in der mitte des flussbetts, also in der größten tiefe. 
Mit einem kescher ist da nichts zu holen, eine Reuse o.ä. wäre da ein muss.

Habe letzte woche auch schon die ersten probiert, und ich muss sagen sie sind wirklich delikat. Trotzdem wäre mir ein fisch an der angel lieber, aber dass ist praktisch unmöglich bei dem krebsbestand (zumindest an der stelle wo ich fische).


----------



## rob (28. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hey misanthrop !!!
herzlich willkommen im board und in deiner heimatecke:m
da wird sich der wolfgang aber freuen wenn er von noch einem traunfischer im ab hört
gut das wir in der donau solche troubles noch nicht haben....schlimme sache das:c
lg aus wien rob#h


----------



## gismowolf (28. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi misanthrop!
Sei herzlich willkommen am Board!Freut mich,daß Du Dich als Traunfischer hier angemeldet hast.Erzähl uns mal,was Du sonst noch so das ganze Jahr über fängst.Das ist ja eine Wucht,daß
die Signalkrebse jetzt so massenhaft vorkommen!Ich für meinen Teil werde mal einen Kescher zum Krebsfang umgestalten und sehen,ob ich damit Erfolg habe.Aber bei uns gibt es die Bestimmung gemäß der Traunfischereiordnung,daß nur von
Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang gefischt werden darf!
Wenn Du vielleicht eine Fangart für Krebse entwickelst,mit der man mehrere fangen kann,gib`s doch hier ins Board rein!


----------



## Woif (28. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo!
Herzlichen danke für den freundlichen empfang im board!

Hab sonst noch nichts gefangen ausser krebsen. Hab die traun heuer das erste jahr und bin wegen den vielen krebsen schon recht frustriert. Die holen sich den köderfisch auch 2m über dem Grund!#q  
Habe aber glaube ich das epizentrum der krebsplage befischt, woanders soll auch noch was anderes drin sein. Werden mich wohl nach einem anderen platz umsehen müssen, und da ich die karte beim Welser Sportfischerverein habe dürfte das kein problem sein (die geht mit unterbrechungen von Traun bis Gunskirchen!). An meiner bisherigen stelle werde ich wohl nur mehr die reuse auslegen ;-).

Und falls bei dir wirklich krebse sind (was ich dir auf keinen fall gönne), brauchst du auch keine befürchtung haben dass die nur nachtaktiv sind: ich fange sie bei prallstem sonnenschein.

Und bezüglich fangart: einfach ganzen toten köderfisch oder nur fischfetzen am drilling. Der grund warum ich noch nicht mehr gefangen habe ist nur der, dass sich ein paar meter vom ufer eine kante befindet, über die man sehr schnell einholen muss, da sich ansonsten das grundblei verhängt. Bei langsamen einholen lässt der krebs ganz selten aus. 
Bin daher gerade selber noch am experimentieren wie ich die fangzahl erhöhen kann, damit ich meine fischerkollegen einmal zu einem feinem krebsdinner einladen kann!


----------



## klammerfranz (28. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

herzlich willkommen misanthrop!

also ich dachte schon, ich werde berühmt, wie ich voriges jahr als blutiger anfänger, noch bevor ich meinen ersten fisch gefangen hatte, ein edelkrebs an meinem haken hing. ort des geschehens: floridsdorf im entlastungsgerinne. wie du siehst gibts auch dort krebse, allerdings war dies zum glück mein einziger seit damals.

viel erfolg beim krebskampf 

petri heil
klammerfranz


----------



## KampfKater (28. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo leute

@misanthrop....serwas im board. super daß immer mehr OBERösterreicher
im board vertreten sind.
gell liebe wiener kollegen  .......na blödsinn....war nur a scherzerl.

@wolfgang
bis daß ich wieder mal zeit hab, hast du wahrscheinlich deine restlichen stunden im job abgesessen(du glücklicher). aber danke für das angebot mit den schwammerln. mal schaun, aber erst gehn wir mal zusammen fischen.

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (28. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Robert!
Das stärkste WE im Fischerjahr naht:Freitag Nachmittag will ich in der Antiesen vor der Schonzeit(bei uns gibt es für Karpfen noch eine!!)noch einen oder zwei Karpfen fangen!!#:
Samstag früh ab 5 Uhr in der Antiesen auf Forellen,ab ca.9-10 Uhr mit Wathose und Fliegenrute in der Ager!
Und am Sonntag früh ab ca.5 Uhr 30 in der Traun!!#:#:
Ich wünsche Dir und allen Boardis für`s kommende WE viele Drills und fischelnde Hände!!#h


----------



## rob (28. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

das wochenende wird super!!
der rob is wieder von freitag bis samstag abend in aw auf grosskarpfenjagd
und auf kleinwelsjagd:m...grins...war heute mit dem willy nach der arbeit die fliege schwingen...hurra ich werd endlich immer besser.im grossen und ganzen funz es schon ganz gut...was ned heisst das ich noch 1000 fehler mache...wie oft is mir heute eine schöne forelle weggeschwommen bevor ich sie überhaupt gesehen habe:c
mitgenommen hab ich 3 schöne rf's zwischen 40 und 45!
die werden am sonntag mit der familie plus flussbarsch und hecht geräucher...mein bruder hat gepurzeltag
eine sehr grosse ist mir heute abgerissen weil ich beim anschlag die schnur zu fest mit dem finger fixiert habe.der willy stand neben mir und hat mich genau beobachtet und meinen fehler mit mir besprochen:m0,17er vorfach....
was lustig war...ich hatte einen guten biss bekommen.nach einiger zeit drill war die schöne plötzlich abgerissen....habe kein ringerl verwendet sondern nur eine schlaufe.da is das mono dicker und in kompi mit dem 0.17er schneidet es sich bei belastung sehr leicht durch..hab an der selben stelle mit neuer montage (jetzt 0,22 vorfach)weiter gefischt und plötzlich biss.....ahhh was gutes nach einigen minuten hin und her hab ich dann eine schöne 45er gelandet.was muss ich sehen...der fisch war der selbe den ich vorher verloren hatte.der hat doch glatt mein vorfach zusammen mit der fliege im maul gehabt!!!doch noch gefangen und fliege zurück...lustig oder!
servas rob


----------



## KampfKater (29. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo wolfgang und rob

da hast ja was vor dir wolfgang. artet ja fast in streß aus, dein wochenende.
(ich würd auch gern auf diese weise gestreßt werden :c )

@rob....welchen köder nimmst denn zum donauschweine erlegen? ich werd's heuer mal mit frolic probieren. mit denen hat es im vorjahr in kärnten ganz gut 
geklappt.

ich wünsch euch beiden und natürlich allen anderen boardies einen vollen kescher für dieses wochenende. ichselber kann leider maximal am freitag nachmittag mal den wurm ins nasse hängen.

gruß
robert


----------



## rob (29. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ja robert.....nimm frolic!einfach ein längeres haar mit einer grossen schlaufe binden.schlaufe durch den frolicring ziehen umschlagen und fertig.
servus#h


----------



## gismowolf (29. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@Robert kk!
Dieser Streß ist für mich die beste Erholung!Habe heute früh
getestet,ab wann ich das gegenüberliegende Ufer ohne Lampe
(das heißt bei Tageslicht)erkennen kann und die Uhr hat mir
gesagt,daß das derzeit ab 05 Uhr problemlos möglich ist!!!
@Robert rob!
Wünsch Dir,daß Du in`s Schwitzen kommst beim Drillen!


----------



## rob (29. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hey wolfgang...petri dir auch für das wochenende.....mein trip für morgen wackelt schon:c....ich glaube ich werd ned mit meiner arbeit fertig
naja...anstrengen und schau mer mal:m wenn ich für aw keine zeit habe geh ich sicher flifi und am teich...aber aw wäre besser.....mich zipft das teichfischen schon langsam an...die fische in den teichen sind alles tussis mal zu warm,zu kalt,zu windig,zu wenig wasser,zu viel futter,bla,bla........es lebe der strom,fluss,see und alle natürlichen gewässer:m


----------



## gismowolf (29. April 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi rob!
Warum fischt dann im Teich????????????
Ich finde,daß das nur eine Alternative ist,wenn man sonst gar keine Möglichkeit zu fischen hat.Und wenn Du mal einen Teich so wie Lenzibald für Dich alleine hast,Dann wirst Du nur mehr füttern und schauen,vielleicht ab und zu die Kinder oder bekannte
oder vielleicht die Boardis vom ab fischen lassen!!Ich ahne es,Du wirst doch auch schon langsam so ein Wald-und Flußuferpirscher,sowas,was ich mir unter dem Begriff fischen vorstelle!!


----------



## MichlMair (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

griass eich!

nachdem mir der wolfgang vor langer zeit von diesem board erzählt hat, verfolg natürlich auch i das geschehen mit mehr oder weniger spannung.

an der stelle: einschmeicheln!
für mich das einzig interessante, weils um "unsere" flüsse und bäche geht (und machmal auch um die latschn).
i bin begeisetert, wie offen mit allem umgegenagen wird und kann nur sagen: weiter so #6 !!!

zu mir: 
i hab bis heuer immer einen see oder teich dabei g'habt, aber soll nie mehr vorkommen. nach ein paar jahren ohne jahreskarte in der donau geht's jetzt wieder verstärkt hin in oberösterreich (rohrbach und eferding).

damit ich auch was berichten kann, geh ich auch gleich wieder füttern, bis jetzt wars wiedereinmal ein wenig lehrgeld, aber jetzt geht's langsam.

ich wünsch allen in diesem board schöne stunden (tage) am wasser und ein kräftiges perti heil!


----------



## rob (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ein recht herzliches willkommen im board!!!
freu mich das du dabei bist:m
die besten grüsse aus wien rob#h#h#h


----------



## Lenzibald (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus on Board auch von mir. Hörsching da kann ich von Linz ja rüberhusten wenns windstill ist. Bin aus Linz Auwiesen.


----------



## gismowolf (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus MichlMair!
Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen am Board!!:m
Meinst Du mit Wolfgang,unseren Boardi "löti"??


----------



## MichlMair (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

morgen!

der wolfgang, den ich meine, der nennt sich "misanthrop" und ist auch eher ein zuschauer.

Danke für die herzliche Aufnahme,
Grüße Michi!


----------



## Woif (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Morgen!

Moment - wer drängt mich da in die Zuschauerrolle?!?:c 

Aber wie michi schon richtig angemerkt hat ist "misanthrop" nur mein alter ego - "wolfgänge" sind im board schon recht überrepräsentiert. So wie die oberösterreicher - mit wieder einem mann mehr #v .


----------



## posengucker (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo MichlMaier,

welcome on Borad.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hey wolfgang nr 18misanthrop 
ein herzliches auch an dich..freu mich das wir immer mehr in der österreichecke werden
:m


----------



## KampfKater (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo und willkommen michlmaier....nachbar :q 
meine frau und daher die hälfte meiner verwandtschaft sind hörschinger.
wo hängst denn du dein stangerl rein?
ich wünsch dir auf jeden fall viel spaß im ( :q oberösterreicher :q )board.


gruß
robert


----------



## rob (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				KampfKater schrieb:
			
		

> wo hängst denn du dein stangerl rein?



 #d #d :q


----------



## KampfKater (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hey rob..was schwirrt den bei der frage in deinem kopf herum??????? tzzzzzzz :q  :q  :q 


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi misanthrop!
Da könnten wir ja schon fast ein Treffen der "Wolfgänge" zwischen Traun und Donau
machen!
@Hi Robert KK!
Du machst Dich hier rar!!Bist Du so oft und so lange am Wasser??Die andere Möglichkeit behalte ich lieber für mich!!Wünsch Dir viele Maränen und noch ein paar Aale!


----------



## MichlMair (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo robert,

ich hoff, dass ich dich richtig verstanden hab und du meine fischwasserl meintest.
bin heuer in der donau rohrbach, eferding und zuflüssen wie aschach, innbach usw.

ich werd aber über den sommer nur bei der donau sitzen #:


----------



## KampfKater (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo wolfgang

schön wärs am wasser. leider gibts im moment nur den job für mich. deine frommen wünsche für mich werd ich wohl noch ein bissl verschieben müssen.
ich wünsch dir aber ebenfalls immer einen vollen kescher. wie ich da kurz mal gelesen hab, gehts bei dir ja ganz gut mit forellen und krebsen.


@michlmair
na was soll ich denn sonst gemeint haben als das wasser?    
ich sitz heuer ebenfalls nur in der donau, aber est von alkoven abwärts.

PH an alle
robert


----------



## MichlMair (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hi robert,

wenn du das grafenwasser hat, dann sind wir sogar nachbarn. vielleicht wirds was im juni und wir treffen uns mal. bis juni schauts bei mir terminlich schlecht aus.

übrigens hat der misanthrop-wolfgang auch das gleiche wasser wie ich.

schönen gruß
michi


----------



## gismowolf (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus MichlMair!
Fischt Ihr jetzt unterhalb oder oberhalb vom Grafenwasser(Ledebor)im Innbach??Ich hab in meinen Jugendjahren auch in verschiedenen Innbachstrecken gefischt;erzähl uns doch,was Du
dort für Fische fängst und wie Du darauf fischt!Ich fische jetzt 
hauptsächlich in Ager und Traun im Bereich Lambach,sowie in der Antiesen unterhalb der Forstingerstrecke bis zum Mündungsbereich am Inn(ca.5km ohne die letzten 400m).
Hi misanthrop!
Hast Du schon wieder Krebse gefangen?Oder beißen bei Dir in
der Traun jetzt auch schon die Forellen?
Ich bin in der letzten Woche draufgekommen,daß einer meiner Rehhaarstreamer enorm fängig ist!Die Forellen streiten sich fast drum,um beißen zu können!!:q  http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=7938
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=7937
@Servus Robert kk!!
Hab für Dich den einen oder anderen Streamer mitgebunden!!
Ein paar Stunden am Fischwasser müssen schon noch auch noch 
drinnen sein!#:


----------



## Woif (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Gismowolf!

Bin schon eine woche nicht mehr in der traun gewesen. Und da war ich nur eine stunde blinkern. Die routinierten traunfischer haben meinen enthusiasmus fürs frühjahr gedämpft: Erst wenns wärmer wird solls so richtig abgehn. Bei dem mai kann dass aber noch länger daueren.

Aber dass mit den rehhaarstreamern ist eine interessante info: habs zwar schon öfter gehört war aber immer etwas misstrauisch. Vielleicht sollte ich mir wirklich so ein teil besorgen.


----------



## gismowolf (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus misanthrop!
Das Wasser von der Schneeschmelze kommt heuer erst!Da wird`s dann für einige Wochen saukalt im Wasser!Aber meist ist das Schneewasser dann bis Mitte Juni weg.Beim höheren Wasserstand solltest Du die größeren Steine im Uferbereich des Flußbettes kennen,denn dahinter stehen die Forellen!!!
Wenn Du mal einen Rehhaarstreamer ausprobieren willst,dann binde ich halt noch einen mehr!?Fischt Du auch mit  der Fliegenrute oder willst Du mit der Spinnrute damit fischen?Dann solltest Du die Bestimmungen Deines Fischwassers genau durchlesen,damit Du weißt,womit Du dort fischen darfst.
In der Fischereiordnung für die Traun gibt es ja die seltsamsten
Vorschriften.Unter anderem darf man da z.B. mit Mais nicht fischen!!


----------



## Woif (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Gismowolf!

Danke für das Angebot! Das wäre wirklich sehr nett von dir!
Eigentlich wollte ich mein glück mit der spinnrute versuchen (aus mangel an "alternativmaterial"). Recht weit werde ich damit aber wohl nicht kommen ...

Zum (erfolgversprechenderen) forellenfischen muss ich mich wohl aber ein bisschen stromaufwärts bewegen. Ich fische nämlich hauptsächlich zwischen kraftwerk marchrenk und pucking, und bis jetzt praktisch ausschliesslich auf hecht (und krebs natürlich ;-). Dort ist das wasser aber komplett aufgestaut.
Da meine strecke aber bis Gunskirchen reicht, sollte das kein problem darstellen. Bin zu saisonbeginn die strecke abgefahren und habe ein paar erfolgsversprechende stellen gesichtet.

Und dass mit den traunvorschriften treibt wirklich seltsame blüten: zu ist zum beispiel fallweise das grundfischen in der barbenschonzeit verboten, in meinem wasser hat der hecht keine schonzeit und ein mindestmass von 40(!) cm, das tiroler hölzel ist ab thalheim verboten,...
Drum muss ich wirklich noch genau nachlesen.


----------



## KampfKater (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo wolfgang

hab gestern erst mitgeteilt bekommen, daß ich die nächsten 3 wochenenden
wieder nicht verplanen kann. mich stinkts zwar schon gewaltig an, aber so wies ausschaut, sagt mein chef in nächster zeit wanns zum fischen geht.
laßt ir bitte noch die eine oder andere forelle drinnen wenns leicht geht  
daß deine streamer fängig sein müssen war mir von anfang an klar(bei deiner erfahrung). obs im juni oder juli noch klappt mit unserem fischen bezweifle ich, aber im august wirds sicher mal was.

@michlmair
ich hab heuer die donau ab der gemeindegrenze alkoven-wilhering bis linz.
vor zwei jahren hatte ich das grafenwasser, habs aber wegen einem besonders netten fischereiaufsichtsorgan nicht mehr genommen.

gruß
robert
(der jetzt wieder bis ca. 20 uhr weiterarbeiten wird)  :c


----------



## gismowolf (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi misanthrop!
Den Streamer kannst Du auch mit der Spinnrute den Forellen,Hechten und sonstigen Räubern anbieten!In der Traun in Stadl Paura hab ich vor 5 Jahren damit einen Zander mit 2 1/2 kg gefangen!! Ich nehme an,daß Du in Gunskirchen bis zur
unteren Gewässergrenze des Landesfischereivereines fischen darfst,das ist ca.600m oberhalb der Wehre,wo auch ein Ausflugsrestaurant ist!?Von Lambach bis dorthin ist es ja nicht allzuweit,da könnten wir uns ja einmal treffen.Ich schick Dir per 
PN meine Handynummer und an einem Wochenende zwischen Freitag nachmittags bis Sonntag vormittags kannst Du mich ja mal anrufen!


----------



## gismowolf (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Ist hier in dieser Ecke nichts mehr los?Geht denn keiner von Euch fischen??
Oder seid Ihr nuuuuuuuur mehr fischen?????????
Ich war heute nachmittag an der Traun,schließlich bin ich ja nicht aus Zucker
und habe eine Wildentenmutti mit Ihren 8 Jungen beobachtet und nebenbei natürlich gefischt.Nachdem die Traun immer noch gut 70 cm höher als Normalpegelstand ist,hab ich mit der Heavy Feederrute,einer Bleikugel mit 
Ventilgummistopper und meinem Überdrüberrehhaarmuddler mit orangefärbigem Körper einige Bachforellen und auch einige Regenbogner fangen können.Schlußendlich hat mir ein Hecht dann den Streamer abgebissen!!Anbei ein paar Fotos,damit es Euch auch wieder an`s Wasser zieht!!:q:q:q


----------



## gismowolf (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

War heute früh mit meinem Sohn bei widrigstem Wetter(Gewitter,Schneegraupel,Temperatur fiel von +8° auf +3°)wieder an der
Traun.Wasserstand ca.30cm noch höher als gestern und viel Schneewasser dabei.Wassertemperatur eiskalt!!
Auf den Rehhaarmuddler bissen sie aber trotzdem,vor allem Bachforellen.
Martin konnte eine mit ca.38cm fangen,siehe Bildbericht:


----------



## klammerfranz (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hi gismo,

gratuliere deinem sohn und dir zu den schönen fängen. scheinbar gehört ihr, sowie rob und pogu zu den hardcore fischern, die bei jedem wetter draussen sind #r  aber es zahlt sich aus, wie man sieht.

Ähm natürlich gehe ich auch fischen #: (na ok war erst 2 x in floridsdorf und 2 x in altenwörth), aber leider ist nichts berichtenswertes passiert, ausser ein paar hänger 

aber motiviert durch eure tollen beiträge, werd ich gleich die nächste session ins auge fassen. :z 

petri heil
klammerfranz


----------



## gismowolf (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@Klammerfranz!
Danke!Wenn wir schon seit Ende Oktober wieder auf`s Forellenfischen warten,dann kann uns nichts mehr halten(in der Freizeit)!!....und so sehen unsere Forellen innen aus - bekommt Ihr da keinen Gusto???


----------



## MichlMair (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo gismo,

Schöne Forellen! Dein Streamer muss ja traumhaft sein.

Ich bin Dir noch Antworten schuldig bzgl. Innbach:

Meine Strecke geht von der Taubenbrunnerbrücke los und endet irgendwo 4 km flussab. (http://www.lfvooe.at/Angelgewaesser/innbach_taubenbrunn.html)

Es ist also oberhalb des Grafenwassers. Ich war aber erst zweimal auf Begehung (hab gleich meine Geldtasche verloren) und zweimal fischen -> Einen Näsling.
Der Wasserstand ist in diesem Abschnitt mir zu niedrig und ich konzentriere mich ehrlich gesagt mehr auf Aschach im Winter und Donau im Sommer.

In der Aschach war ich oft im Jänner und Februar. Dort kommts aber sehr auf den Wasserstand an und ich hab heuer nicht viele Glückstage gehabt, weils am Wochenende meist nicht ideal war.
Ganz interessant in der Aschach war aber, dass die ersten 7 Fische lauter verschiedene Arten waren (Äsche, Brachse, Karausche, Aitel, Karpfen, Näsling, Aland). Eine Freude für den Fischer! #6

Schönen Gruß an die Forellen!


----------



## gismowolf (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi MichlMair!
Danke für Deine Erschöpfende Auskunft!Ich habe auch lange in 
den Gewässern der Fischerinnung Eferding gefischt!Lieblingsplatz
war das linksseitige Ufer des Innbaches,dort,wo weniger Angelkollegen hingekommen sind!Im Sportgeschäft Meindl,wo ich durch den Senior eine sehr gute Beratung erfuhr,hab ich mir dann das Grafenwasser dazugekauft und war jahrelang(bis zum
großen Kormoranüberfall!!)davon begeistert ! In früheren Jahren
habe ich viel an der Aschach oberhalb des Durchbruchs gefischt
und dort auch oft im Schlafsack am Ufer übernachtet.Einmal,ich
glaub,das war schon im November,wurde ich morgens wach und 
war mit einer dünnen Schneedecke zusätzlich zugedeckt.Vor gut 15 Jahren konnte man zur Zeit des Näslingzuges von der Taubenbrunnerbrücke herab tausende (ohne Schmäh)Näslinge
flußaufwärts schwimmen sehen!
Bis bald - Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## rob (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

super fotos wolfgang!!petri euch beiden...man die forellen sehen lecker aus!!
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Von Deinem neuen Avantar würde ich mir auch gerne eine Scheibe abschneiden!!so was würde mich enorm reizen!!:q:q


----------



## KampfKater (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo alle zusammen

@rob.....gratulier dir zu dem tollen fang. #r  #r  #r . do könnt ma glott a bissl neidisch werdn #6  #6  #6 


gruß
robert


----------



## rob (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

danke robert!!!
ich melde mich gleich ab.werde heute mittags zu dorsch1 fahren.abends kommt auch noch aalfreak zu plauscherl.ich freu mich sehr.morgen geht es dann richtung brandenburg zum karpfentreffen.beibt artig und fangt was
komm erst am montag wieder zurück und online.
grüss auch alle ganz nett#h#h#h


----------



## gismowolf (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Na,dann grüß unsere deutschen Boardis recht lieb von uns und ich weiß,daß Du uns in Brandenburg gut vertreten wirst!
Gute Fahrt wünsch ich noch!#h


----------



## rob (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

was blöd ist das ich jetzt alleine fahren darf:c:c der baitrunner hat arbeit reinbekommen und der julian reagiert nicht auf meine anrufe?keine ahnung,versteh ich nicht.zuerst immer alle voll begeistert und des moch ma.ein jahr zeit zum planen und dann springen in der letzten woche alle wienerwürstel ab...najoooooo 
immer auf der suche nach karpfen und wenns ans fischen geht ist schluss mit motivation.grrrrrrrr


----------



## Woif (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo zusammen!
@ rob: zuerst einmal herzlichen glückwunsch zu deinem schönen fisch :z . und super ausführliche story - redlich verdient kann man da nur sagen!

@all: ich hoffe ich komme heute wieder ans wasser. war letzte woche jeden tag bis auf sonntag. Konnte meine ersten zwei hechte in der traun fangen: auf gummifisch mit drei würfen - leider nur zw. 40 und 50.

dann war da noch 2 schöne brachsen in der donau, wobei der michiMair und ich einmal bis 2 in der früh gesessen sind.

am samstag bei gröstem sauwetter noch einmal an einem schotterteich: nichts auf köderfisch - aktivfischen war angesagt (dementsprechend nass bin ich geworden). Aber zumindest 2 hechte wieder auf gummi (~ 50), und 3 verbrennt. 

Also meine "erfolge" sind eigentlich nicht der rede wert, aber wenn ich auf die warte könnt ihr lange auf mein nächstes posting warten #d 

Grüsse, Woif.


----------



## posengucker (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Rob,

viel Spass in Brandenburg.

lg
Pogu


----------



## stockfisch (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Kampfkater,



			
				KampfKater schrieb:
			
		

> ich wohn in der näheren umgebung von linz und mein revier ist die donau bei ottensheim.


 erstmal, bin neu hier: Grüss euch Alle 

 Ich wohn direkt in Linz und befische hauptsächlich die Donau von Linz - Ottensheim bzw. Linz - Wilhering. Den schlechten Ruf, dass keine gescheiten Fische drinnen sind, kann ich eigentlich nicht verstehen .. ok, weiter rauf Richtung Aschach wirds eh mies .. aber ansosnten: pippifeines Wasser, schöne  ruhige Plätze etc.

 Grüsse, Stockfisch


----------



## KampfKater (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo stockfisch

willkommen im board.
das mit der donau seh ich ein bissl anders. wennst dir die ottensheimer seite anschaust, gibts eigentlich wenige stellen die leicht erreichbar sind. ist ja überall das behngleis. auf der wilheringer seite gibts 3 oder 4 parkmöglichkeiten. wenn du dann noch berücksichtigst, daß du im grund genommen direkt neben der bundesstraße sitzt(fischen und die ruhe in der freien natur genießen ;+ ). 
Dazu noch die bestimmungen des lvv (z.B.: eintragungspflicht, spinnfischen erst ab juni und nur mir 20 tagekarte, usw.). 
weiß nicht, aber ein pipifeines wasser stell ich mir anders vor. darum hab ich auch nur eine 10-tagekarte die ich nur dafür nehm, wenn ich am abend nach der arbeit mal 3 stunden ausspannen will. (vielleicht sehn wir uns da irgenwann mal....wie erkenn ich dich?)
ansonsten ist mir die regattastrecke ottensheim sicher lieber zum fischen.


gruß
robert


----------



## stockfisch (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Kampfkater,



			
				KampfKater schrieb:
			
		

> willkommen im board.
> das mit der donau seh ich ein bissl anders. wennst dir die ottensheimer seite anschaust, gibts eigentlich wenige stellen die leicht erreichbar sind. ist ja überall das behngleis.


 Das mit dem Bahngleis stimmt .. aber entlang Puchenau gibts eigentlich eine relativ lange Strecke die von Bundesstrasse und Bahngleis sehr weit entfernt ist .. dort ist auch die Strömung relativ gering (dort fisch ich oft mit Winkelpicker und 15g Blei bzw. kleinem Futterkorb), kaum Hänger und höchstens ein paar Jogger/Spaziergänger die hinter einem vorbeikommen ..



			
				KampfKater schrieb:
			
		

> auf der wilheringer seite gibts 3 oder 4 parkmöglichkeiten.


 das stimmt .. betrifft mich aber nicht; bin seit eineinhalb Jahren autolos (und das ist auch gut so 



			
				KampfKater schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du dann noch berücksichtigst, daß du im grund genommen direkt neben der bundesstraße sitzt(fischen und die ruhe in der freien natur genießen ;+ ).


 Da muss ich dir leider absolut recht geben .. jedoch sind zB zwischen 'Burschenschafterturm' und Wilhering zwei kleine 'Nieschen', die sehr fängig sind .. am Freitag hab ich ne relativ schöne Forelle dort auf Wurm gefangen und zwei Blaunasen auf 14er Hacken und 1 Made :-9



			
				KampfKater schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu noch die bestimmungen des lvv (z.B.: eintragungspflicht, spinnfischen erst ab juni und nur mir 20 tagekarte, usw.).


 Gleich vorweg: die Bestimmungen und Preise halte ich zT für eine Frechheit .. kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Jedoch hat sich seit diesem Jahr Einiges geändert. Ab der 5 Tageskarte ist nun Spinnfischen erlaubt. Wobei ich dazusagen muss, dass ich dort in dem Gebiet im letzten Jahr sicher 40 Mal am Wasser war und nie eine Fischereischutzorgan angetroffen hab (trifft aber nicht auf Regatterstrecke zu :-(



			
				KampfKater schrieb:
			
		

> weiß nicht, aber ein pipifeines wasser stell ich mir anders vor. darum hab ich auch nur eine 10-tagekarte die ich nur dafür nehm, wenn ich am abend nach der arbeit mal 3 stunden ausspannen will.


 Naja, wie oben geschrieben; Puchenau zB ist wirklich schön und ruhig .. Dazu kommt halt noch, dass man unmotorisiert zT sehr schwer weiter wegkommt. 



			
				KampfKater schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht sehn wir uns da irgenwann mal.(wie erkenn ich dich?)


 Ja, vielleicht. Erkennungsmerkmale: Glatze und Kinnbart 

 Grüsse, Jürgen


----------



## gismowolf (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus stockfisch!
Begrüße Dich recht herzlich hier am Board!!:m
Freut mich,daß Du Dich hier angemeldet hast und wir dadurch hier im zentralen Oberösterreich schon relativ gut vertreten sind!!Das von Dir befischte Donaurevier
kenne ich nur aus meiner HTL-Schulzeit vor 1969.Aber die mit Weiden bewachsenen Schotterbänke von damals bei Puchenau sind mir immer noch in bester Erinnerung!!:q 
Und oberhalb der Ausfahrt aus dem Römerbergtunnel gab`s immer Nerflinge und Näslinge zu fangen.#:


----------



## KampfKater (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo stockfisch



> Ab der 5 Tageskarte ist nun Spinnfischen erlaubt. Wobei ich dazusagen muss, dass ich dort in dem Gebiet im letzten Jahr sicher 40 Mal am Wasser war und nie eine Fischereischutzorgan angetroffen hab (trifft aber nicht auf Regatterstrecke zu :-(



also bei mir steht ganz klar folgendes in der 10-tagekarte:

das spinnfischen ist nur in verbindung mit einer 20- bzw. 60 tagelizenz gestattet, in den monaten februar bis mai jedoch untersagt.

ich würd auch nicht riskieren irgendetwas gegen die bestimmungen zu machen, da ich aus sicherster quelle weiß, daß ab heuer die kontrollen im a-wasser drastisch verstärkt werden.



> Das mit dem Bahngleis stimmt .. aber entlang Puchenau gibts eigentlich eine relativ lange Strecke die von Bundesstrasse und Bahngleis sehr weit entfernt ist .. dort ist auch die Strömung relativ gering (dort fisch ich oft mit Winkelpicker und 15g Blei bzw. kleinem Futterkorb), kaum Hänger und höchstens ein paar Jogger/Spaziergänger die hinter einem vorbeikommen ..



stimmt schon, die schotterbank sieht super aus, aber  sobald es halbwegs schön ist sind jede menge leute beim baden in diesem bereich......wo willst da fischen?

gruß
robert


----------



## stockfisch (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Kampfkater,



			
				KampfKater schrieb:
			
		

> also bei mir steht ganz klar folgendes in der 10-tagekarte:
> das spinnfischen ist nur in verbindung mit einer 20- bzw. 60 tagelizenz gestattet, in den monaten februar bis mai jedoch untersagt.


 Das stimmt .. steht bei meiner Karte auch oben .. ich wollte mir ja eigentlich aus diesem Grund die 20 Tageskarte kaufen; jedoch ist trotzdem (bei der 10 Tageskarte) das Spinnfischzeichen drauf und der Verkäufer im Weitgasser hat mir garantiert, dass sich das geändert hat dieses Jahr. Ebenso ists beim Stadtwasser; da hab ich die 5 Tageskarte und das Spinnzeichen ist bei den gültigen Fangmethoden angeführt.



			
				KampfKater schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd auch nicht riskieren irgendetwas gegen die bestimmungen zu machen, da ich aus sicherster quelle weiß, daß ab heuer die kontrollen im a-wasser drastisch verstärkt werden.


 Riskieren will ich auch auf keinen Fall was; darum kauf ich mir ja auch die Lizenzen. Aber danke für die Information ;-)



			
				KampfKater schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt schon, die schotterbank sieht super aus, aber sobald es halbwegs schön ist sind jede menge leute beim baden in diesem bereich......wo willst da fischen?


 Naja, relativ weit oben (also Richtung Ottensheim) sind eigentlich nie Leute .. bzw. sind nach der Sandbank einige 'gemütliche' Steine zum sitzen .. davor ist ein Baum/Busch und man ist dahinter sehr abgeschotten von den Leuten.

 Grüsse, Jürgen


----------



## stockfisch (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Gismowolf,



			
				gismowolf schrieb:
			
		

> Begrüße Dich recht herzlich hier am Board!!:m
> Freut mich,daß Du Dich hier angemeldet hast und wir dadurch hier im zentralen Oberösterreich schon relativ gut vertreten sind!!


 Danke für die nette Begrüssung 
 Stimmt, ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass sich hier einige Oberösterreicher herumtreiben. Am Wasser seh ich eigentlich selten Leute; ausser in Aschach halt (was aber sicher an der 30EUR Jahreskarte liegt 



			
				gismowolf schrieb:
			
		

> Das von Dir befischte Donaurevier
> kenne ich nur aus meiner HTL-Schulzeit vor 1969.Aber die mit Weiden bewachsenen Schotterbänke von damals bei Puchenau sind mir immer noch in bester Erinnerung!!:q
> Und oberhalb der Ausfahrt aus dem Römerbergtunnel gab`s immer Nerflinge und Näslinge zu fangen.#:


 Hmm, die HTL-Zeit war bei mir 30 Jahre später *g* 

 -- 
 Grüsse, Jürgen

 Rettet den Wald - Esst Spechte !!


----------



## KampfKater (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@stockfisch

ich kann den h.h. vom lvv leider im moment tel nicht erreichen.
ab ca 14 uhr werd ich aber antwort bekommen wie das mit dem spinnfischen ist.

gruß
robert


----------



## stockfisch (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@Kampfkater: super, Danke. Würd mich auf jeden Fall auch interessieren. 

 Grüsse, Jürgen


----------



## KampfKater (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hi jürgen,

hat ein bissl gedauert. hab mit harra telefoniert, er sagt ganz klar, daß erst mit der 20 tagekarte spinnfischen im a-wasser erlaubt ist.
hab ihn gefragt wie es wäre wenn ich eine zweite 10-tagekarte kaufen würde...dann hätte ich ja 20 tage......auch das ist nicht erlaubt. 


gruß
robert


----------



## stockfisch (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Kampfkater,



			
				KampfKater schrieb:
			
		

> hat ein bissl gedauert. hab mit harra telefoniert, er sagt ganz klar, daß erst mit der 20 tagekarte spinnfischen im a-wasser erlaubt ist.


 Das ist aber sehr sehr schlecht .. dann bin ich klassisch 'eingfahrn' mit meiner 10er Karte .. versteh ich aber nicht, dass mir der Verkäufer nach x-maligen Nachfragen (habs ja selber nicht gegelaubt) garantiert hat, dass es ok ist. Naja, dann muss ich nochmals hin und schauen, ob ich die Karte noch umtauschen kann.



			
				KampfKater schrieb:
			
		

> hab ihn gefragt wie es wäre wenn ich eine zweite 10-tagekarte kaufen würde...dann hätte ich ja 20 tage......auch das ist nicht erlaubt.


 Na klar .. das wär ja sonst ne nette Geste .. 

 Grüsse, Jür"einbislsauer"gen


----------



## gismowolf (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hochwasseralarm!!
An meinen Hausgewässer,der Ager wälzt sich eine graubraune
Brühe,110 cm über Normalpegelstand der Traun entgegen!
Die Traun selbst hat schon einen Wasserstand 210cm über 
Normalpegel.Ich hoffe,daß es nicht noch 2 Tage regnet,denn dann wird`s kritisch!Zum WE werde ich halt so wie schon oft in
den letzten 4 Jahrzehnten im Wald zwischen den Bäumen an den Steilufern der Traun fischen!#::q


----------



## KampfKater (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo wolfgang

ist schon super...............
erst der überlange winter, dann schonzeit und jetzt hochwasser.
fischen kann richtig spaß machen :q  :q 
mir persönlich ists im moment aber noch egal, da ich sowieso keine zeit zum fischen hab.

wünsch dir und allen anderen trotzdem ein schönes wochenende

gruß
robert


----------



## posengucker (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo,

wollte dieses WE endlich mal die Donau bei Greifenstein bei wärmeren Temperaturen angehen. Wird wohl mit diesem Wasserstand nichts werden.

Habe aber noch 3 Gewässer zum Ausweichen. Werde mal dem Stör in der Wolfsgrube nachstellen und am Sonntag mein Glück auf Wels im Dichtwasser versuchen.

@gismowolf: Du bist wirklich nicht abzuhalten zum Fischen  .  Finde es toll, auch unter widrigsten Umständen eine Möglichkeit zu finden, trotzdem am Wasser zu sein.

lg
Pogu


----------



## gismowolf (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Anglerfreunde!
Ich war heute Mittag an Ager und Traun.Zwischen Ager und Traun liegt ein
Biotop und zwischen diesen drei Gewässern herrscht reger Transitverkehr!!:q
Aber seht selbst.:m


----------



## gismowolf (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hier gehts weiter- an der ruhigsten Stelle im Biotop lassen sich Karauschen 
in allen möglichen Farbnuancen sehen,Im Fluß befestigen die Bläßhühner 
emsig ihr Nest,daß es nicht von der Strömung mitgenommen wird und die Enten watscheln aus der Traun in`s Biotop,weil sich`s hier bequemer schwimmen läßt!!#h
Morgen,Sonntag ab ca.05 Uhr bin ich mit der Angel unterwegs,ob sich in einem der wenigen Kehrwässer nicht vielleicht ein guter Fisch fangen läßt?1


----------



## rob (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

na jungs wie geht euch so!?
hab derzeit viel um die ohren was gut ist....aber trotzdem eine leere brieftasche was schlecht ist
war letztes wochenende mit freund plus freundin in altenwörth.leider hatten wir sehr hohen wasserstand.in 3 tagen nonstopfischen hab ich nur 2 karpfen gefangen.7 und 8 kilos.der 7 hat auf der feederrute gebissen.war ein guter kampf.
eines morgens hab ich einen schönen run auf der karpfenrute und was muss ich sehen....ein guter rapfen hat sich mein frolic genommen...der kerl....
ausserdem haben sich noch unzählige brachsen und einige barben in meinen kescher verirrt...
war ein nettes wochenende,kleine fänge viel grillen und qwatschen.
fotos hab ich zu hause werde ich noch rein stellen.
habe letzte woche einen aussenbordmotor für mein boot bekommen.4 ps..ist ein gedrosselter von 6 runter....juhuuu jetzt bin ich kapitän:m
leider ist die eine feststellschraube zur fixierung des motors am heckspiegel verbogen oder festgefressen:c:c
hab gestern schon mit kriechöl und hammer gewerkt...s geht ned...
ich hoff ich muss den sch... nicht aufbohren und ein neues gewinde rein:c
schau mer mal.
wünsch euch noch einen schönen tag
lg rob#h


----------



## MichlMair (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Rob,

ich komm derzeit einfach nicht zum Wasser. 
Als Fischer den ganzen Tag vorm Kastl zu sitzen und die Fingerfertigkeit an der Taststur zu verbessern mag zwar eine gute Übung fürs Hakenbinden sein, bei mir drängt sich allerdings im Sommer ständig die Grundsatzfrage auf ;+ .

Dazu bauen wir das Haus um und seit zwei Wochen hab ich einen jungen Hund.

ABER: nächste Woche Urlaub und da werd ich mir zwei, drei Nächte gönnen. Bin schon soo geil auf einen kleinen Waller (OK, ein großer passt auch). Besonders weil mein Bruder gestern so ein Tier beim Attakieren eines treibenden toten Kois beobachten konnte. Ich werds trotz Schonzeit probieren und wenns Gott will, dass einer beißt, dann schmeiß ich ihn zurück und grill mir Käsekrainer - auch nicht schlecht!

 Mir fällt in letzter Zeit auf, dass die Beiträge in unserer Ecke immer seltener werden und befürchte fast, dass das Wetter nicht nur mir Sorgen macht.

Oder sind doch alle fischen und es folgt bald eine Meldungsflut mit schönen Fängen.
Zumoindest bei den Zanderjägern sollten sich langsam Erfolge einstellen.

Von mir ein kräftiges Petri Heil!


----------



## gismowolf (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi rob u. MichlMair!
Freut mich,daß Ihr hier auch wieder mal postet!!
Ich komm mir ja schon wie ein Alleinunterhalter vor!!:e
Derzeit treffe ich noch letzte Vorbereitungen für die heurige 
Norwegenwoche (Abflug nächste Woche Dienstag früh)und hab daher nicht nur in der Firma etwas Streß!!Vielleicht gelingt mir ein Foto vom ganzen Gepäckberg,damit Ihr seht,was da alles zusammenkommt!!(oder besser gesagt,was ich da alles mitschlepp!)#h


----------



## MichlMair (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Gismo,

für so einen Trip ist einem nix zu blöd, nicht wahr? Beim Einpacken bin ich immer hochmotiviert, nur das Auspacken und Verstauen des Zeugs nachher geht mir immer auf die Socken.

Ein Vorher-Nachher-Fotovergleich wäre vielleicht witzig!

Ich wünsch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß #6 !

Kurz noch zur Donau:
Ich hab mir mal die Temperatur des Hydrographischen Diensts seit Anfang April angesehen (und hoff, das mit dem Anhang funktioniert?!?).

Also man könnte den Schwankungen zufolge meinen, dass unsere Donau ein Wiesenbacherl ist. Also ich möchte da kein wechselwarmes Tier sein (oder Rheuma haben).

Zum Vgl: 15.06.2004 -> 14,5°C
             15.06.2003 -> 19,5°C

Probieren muss man es natürlich trotzdem, vielleicht mach ich mir zuviel Sorgen und die Fische sind härter als ich denke.

Grüße,
Michi


----------



## rob (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

diese schwankungen sind mir auch schon aufgefallen:c  eigentlich ein wahnsinn!!
angeblich soll es erst im august so richtig heiss werde.....na schau mer mal.
@wolfgang:werde heute oder morgen dein päckchen mit japanese squit versenden.
die korn dvd werd ich dir wohl erst am österreichtreffen mitnehmen...hoffentlich..mhhhh
#h


----------



## gismowolf (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus MichlMair!
Danke für Deine mitfühlenden Worte!
Ankunft in Hamn ca.14.00 Uhr - auspacken - Wohnung und Boot einrichten - schnell eine kräftige,warme Mahlzeit gekocht - Start zur ersten Ausfahrt ca. 17.00 Uhr
- fischen voraussichtlich wegen großer Erwartungen bei 
Mitternachtssonne(wenn klares Wetter)bis 04.00 früh - 
Heimfahrt - filetieren - 4-5 Std Schlaf - Frühstück - 2.
Ausfahrt - und so fort....................
Ich kann es kaum erwarten!!!:m
@rob!
Die selbstgemachten Heilbuttjigger in verschiedenen Größen und mit variablen Selbstleuchtköpfen werden mit Deinem Tintenfischgeschmack einsatzbereit gemacht und dann können sie zeigen,ob das wahr ist,was Rainer Korn verspricht!?
Zusätzlich haben wir aus dem Metro 15 Stk tiefgefrorene
Makrelen als Köderfische mit(??Köderfische aus Österreich nach Norge mitnehmen??!!)und warten dann 
auf die hammerharten Bisse,die wir noch bei jedem Norge-Trip hatten,aber bis jetzt noch nicht verwerten konnten!Tragkraft unserer Gerätekombination ca.46kg!!!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## rob (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

szzzz das liest sich wie eine kampfansage
super ich bin scho gespannt was du alles rausholen wirst!!
ich halte dir eh ganz fest die daumen......!!!!!


----------



## gismowolf (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@rob!
Danke!Hier ein paar Fotos unseres GErätes für 2 Mann!!
1) Eine Box mit Gemüseallerlei + Kartoffeln + Eier + geselchtem Schopf + Zwiebeln sowie zwei Reisetaschen mit Kleidung kommen noch dazu!
2) 25 kg Pilker + Gewichte 
3) Küchenbox 
4) Getränkebox


----------



## rob (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hahaaa a wahnsinn wolfgang.des geht.aber wirst sehen da kommt noch einiges zu
so jetzt gibt es fotos vom letzten wochenende.
ich hab gestern übrigens einen der schönen zander filetiert und geräuchert.leider hab ich nicht aufgepasst und der ofen wurde bei 2 durchgängen für einige zeit zu heis.die blöde brennpaste hat mir fast den balkon angezündet.wie ich beim fussballmatch kurz schau seh ich mein plastikboden brennt schon...uiuiui das hätte ins auge gehen können.
naja und der fisch war dann leider ein wenig bitter.hatte ihn mit der haut nach oben im ofen?
servus#h


----------



## rob (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

bei dem karpfen der auf der feederute biss stand lutz neben mir und meinte:wow ich will das auch mal spüren.
so hab ich ihm die rute in die hand gedrückt und er hat die 2 hälfte des drills erledigt..perfekt:m hoff es packt ihn einmal.......
die enten waren unsere ständigen begleiter..die kleinen haben wir gut gefüttert.
das eine foto wo ich wiege und der lutz mit dem kescher steht find ich nett...da schauen wir so deppad#h


----------



## gismowolf (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus rob!
Du machst mir immer mehr Appetit auf AW mit Deinen Bildern!
Irgendwann komm ich auch mal!Und fangen würde ich gern einen Waller so bis 15kg!!:q
Wenn Dein "Tischräucherofen" so brandgefährlich ist,solltest Du 
besser am Wasser als am Balkon räuchern!!
Beim Gerät für Norge haben wir ja einiges eliminiert,aber trotzdem kommt noch so viel zusammen.


----------



## rob (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

so leidln!!!
rob meldet sich ab richtung altenwörth...wie immer am freitag..hoff es wird ned so schlecht und mein neuer alter motor funzt.....werde auch raus in die hauptströmung fahren und dort die kante auf zander befischen...ein schönes wochenende#h


----------



## hkroiss (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Ihr macht mir ja die Zunge wässrig....
ich komm' leider momentan überhaupt nicht zum Angeln.  Hab schon richtige Entzugserscheinungen.
Werde voraussichtlich am 27.06. einen Tag am ZellerSee verbringen und dann bin ich erst im Juli wieder "auf der Pirsch". Da sind 3 Tage an der Donau angesagt.


----------



## rob (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

jeah hkroiss!
drei tage an der donau hört sich sehr gut an!!!komm gerade aus altenwörth.pffffahhh war das zach.
habe in 2 nächten und drei tagen 2 babykarpfen,einen wels mit 3 kg ;der hat aber schonzeit:c;eine barbe,2 brachsen und nicht einmal einen kaulbarsch gefangen.es war so ein wochenende wo alles misslungen ist.geregnet hat es wie sau,bin jetzt noch nass.am freitag hab ich mein boot aufgebaut und den motor nach einigen schwierigkeiten montiert.ist auch sofort angesprungen und ich bin gleich einer runde auf die donau gefahren...is schon leiwand so motorisiert.
mir ist es natürlich am ersten abend nicht gelungen an unserem köderfischhotspot welche zu fangen,so bin ich wieder mit dem boot zurück...nix zander in der fahrinne:c
hatte in beiden nächte 4 interessante bisse auf der feederute die ich alle verschlagen habe:cwie auch immer,beim welsbiss bin ich natürlich mitten in der nacht am sessel vor der rute eingeschlafen und hab nicht gehört wie der bursche mir die rute mit dem dreibein umwirft.bin dann irgendwann wach geworden und seh das klumpert am boden.hol den wels rein wie einen nassen fetzen der mir natürlich in die andere schnur ist:cbruch montage weg.insgesammt hab ich 4 montagen abgerissen ,viel schnur verloren,fehlbisse gehabt,keinen guten drill erlebt,enten haben mir mein letztes futter geklaut und so um die 6 spinnen haben sich meinen warmen schlafsack mit mir geteilt....und das als arnachnophob:c
irgendwie ist mir nichts gelungen,sogar die karpfenmontagen hab ich nach beiden nächten verwickelt aus dem wasser gezogen...neiiiiiin:rdie hälfte der zeit lagen die im leerlauf.
einmal war ich dann wirklich mit 2 gefangenen köfis im hauptstrom und hab festgestellt das mein anker das grosse boot nicht hält und bin so gaaanz langsam stromab gedriftet.dabei hab ich dann nur mit einer winkelpicker mit fischi auf grund gefischt.einen komischen zupfer hatte ich...aber naja.das echolot hat mir eigentlich nicht wirklich geholfen...aber das lag an mir.
so ein wenig schreiben lockert die sache schon wieder.
wie schön kann dann doch die warme wohnung wieder sein:m
servus rob#h


----------



## klammerfranz (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

na rob, da hast aber echt pech gehabt.

nicht nur, daß das wetter so bescheiden war, hat noch dazu die ausbeute nicht gepaßt. das ist echt #q .

wobei, sieh es mal positiv. du bist nicht mehr lange alleine, hab mir die woche ab dem 5. juli freigenommen und werd da einige male in aw sein ua auch mit zelt und dem ganzen klimmbimm. maki und thomas sind sicher auch dabei, dh. da wermas schon ganz schön sausen lassen das bleitscherl, so wie einst in ungarn :m ...

ois donn wir #x uns

klammerfranz


----------



## rob (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

juhhuuu ich freu mich schon so wenn ihr auch die karte habt.da weihen wir deine welsgatten so richtig ein


----------



## gismowolf (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi !
Melde mich hier im Board ab!Bin dort,wo man fischt,bis der Arzt kommt!Laß mich überraschen,wann er kommt!!
Eine angekündigte Postsendung mit einem Tintenfischgeschmack ist leider bis jetzt,
17.45 Uhr nicht gekommen.Werde daher wie in alten Zeiten "rubby dubby"aus Fischeingeweiden,Muscheln und Fischfleischabfällen zubereiten,in alte Strumpfhosen
füllen,doppelt abbinden,in einzelne Wurstähnliche Stücke schneiden und als "Duftspur"
an die Eigenbau-Heilbuttjigger binden!Werde ja sehen,ob`s was bringt!! 
Pfiat eich! #h


----------



## rob (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ja das packchen ist nicht gekommen,weil ich nicht fähig bin res echtzeitig zu schicken.
vor lauter sch*** im kopf.möchte mich bei dir entschuldigen.ist eigentlich fertig kuvertiert,hab dann deine adresse freitags nicht gefunden und es wieder vergessen und hektisch nach aw gefahren.da is mir wieder eingefallen.schande über mich.tut wirklich leid.hab auch einen film mit verpackt.aber ned den korn.tja was soll ich sagen,wenn ich deine adresse finde,die muss ja da sein:c schick ich es.nach norge zahlt es sich ja nicht aus.wirst es dann später bekommen.
hoff du bist mir nicht all zu böse.
wünsch dir einen schönen urlaub und fang viel damit wir nachher fotos sehen können und einen bericht lesen.
lg aus wien
rob#h


----------



## rob (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ähh fahrt wer von wien zu euch rauf oder kommt ihr hier vorbei???


----------



## KampfKater (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo wolfgang

ich wünsch dir alles gute auf denem norge trip. komm vor allem wieder gesund nach hause. 

gruß
robert


----------



## hkroiss (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi rob, hast ja wirklich ein verpatztes Wochenende hinter Dir.
Ich bin schon gespannt, wie's mir in der Donau geht. Hab' dort schon seit gut 10 Jahren nicht mehr geangelt.
Mal sehen, wie's mir geht.


----------



## rob (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hey hkroiss!!
ich hoff es wird dieses wochenende wieder besser...mit wetter und fängen.ich wünsch dir viel glück bei deinem vorhaben.bin schon sehr gespannt wie es dir so ergehen wird!
lg aus wien rob#h


----------



## gismowolf (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Griaß eich olli,i bi wida do!!
@kk - Robert - danke für Deine guten Wünsche für Norge - habe die bisher tollste Woche dort erleben dürfen - mündlicher Bericht beim AB-Treffen an Lenzibalds Teich -
wann kommst Du ? 
@rob - laß Dir bitte wegen TF-Spray keine grauen Haare wachsen - Heilbutts haben weder auf "rubby dubby" noch auf Makrelen und auch nicht auf Heringe gebissen!!
Größere Exemplare haben herangedrillte Dorsche und Schellfische verfolgt,aber nicht gebissen!Das Tollste war,daß man da einiges sehen konnte,was sich da unter dem Boot abspielte!Und gefangen habe ich meinen ersten Heilbutt auf einen Gufi!!Aber leider nur in Babyausführung mit 3 kg.
Bin derzeit etwas in Streß - muß 1800m² Rasen mähen - Grüße bis zum AB-Treffen
Wolfgang


----------



## rob (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

wolfgang!!
schön das du wieder heil zurück bist!!!
freu mich schon sehr auf freitags und deinen bericht..petri zum heilbutt!!!lg rob#h


----------



## lichtgestalt (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo und schöne Grüße an die Öserreicher Angelfreunde,

jetzt hab ich mal eine frage: nachdem in bayern noch ein Nachtangelverbot herrscht würd ich gern mal wissen wie das bei euch so ist! und gibt es im Raum Salzburg seen wo man Tageskarten bekommt und vielleicht auf hecht, zander, waller, aal oder karpfen angeln kann!?
wenn ja; wo und was kostet das? 

schöne Grüße aus münchen


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo lichtgestalt#h ! es gibt sehr viele seen in salzburg wie den attersee, mondsee, wolfgangsee, irrsee, fuschlsee und auch noch nördlich der stadt salzburg der wallersee, mattsee, obertrumersee, usw. du solltest  dich für einen von denen vielen entscheiden müssen, welcher von denen am besten zu befischen ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen aber jetzt weist du ja welche seen es in salzburg gibt....#6 ! zum nachtfischen in österreich, das hängt vom revier davon ab wo man es befischt generel ist es in österreich erlaubt, am besten dort nachfragen wo man die lizenz erwirbt.... mfg. Gregor


----------



## MichlMair (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Lichtgestalt,

und neben den von MaHatDerKeineAhnung angeführten Seen gibt's in Salzburg noch den Bodensee, die Ostsee und Mattsee )

Nicht böse werden, war nur Spaß!

Aber MaHaTausw. hat schon recht, es darf kein Problem für Dich sein in Salzburg einen schönen See zu finden. Pack einfach deine Sachen und fahr mal zum Wallersee, das kann kein Fehler sein.

LG
Michi


----------



## lichtgestalt (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Na wenn an dem Wallersee der name Programm ist;-)
Hat einer ne info was das kostet? bzw. wo ich Karten herbekomme, dann kann ich vorher mal anrufen!? 
Danke schonmal für die infos!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo michl du als oberösterreicher musst es doch am bestens wissen , hab eh noch zu den aufgezählten seen dazugeschrieben usw.....#6  mfg Gregor#h


----------



## Woif (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@MichlMair

Cooles posting. Hab (hier im board) selten so gelacht. Ein niederösterreicher okkupiert für salzburg halb oberösterreich. Und ich habe mir gedacht die zeiten in denen österreicher für ein anderes land auf beutezug gingen, sind vorbei ;-)

@Gismowolf.
Willkommen zurück im board!


----------



## gismowolf (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi misanthrop!
Wann kommst Du mit Michlmair zum Treffen?Möchte mit Euch etwas quatschen!!
@lichtgestalt
Ich habe schon vor vielen Jahren im Wallersee gefischt!Laß Dich bitte vom Namen nicht täuschen!!Wallerfänge sind dort eher selten und Zufallstreffer.Aber Zander kannst Du dort in Massen fangen,mußt halt die Stückzahlbeschränkung beachten!!
Wenn es sonnig ist und Du fährst mit dem Boot die Abbruchkanten entlang,dann schau mit der Taucherbrille ab und zu runter am Boden,da siehst Du sie rudelweise ziehen.
Immer knapp außerhalb der Schilfkanten und am Rand der Seerosenfelder(eigentlich die gelbe Teichrose).In den Seerosenfeldern solltest Du nicht fischen,weil Du dort sofort 
gewaltige Hänger hast.Auch schöne Hechte sind dort zu fangen.Wenn Du unbedingt Waller fangen möchtest,die gibt`s etwas leichter im Mattsee(auch Niedertrumersee genannt)zu fangen,weil dort Besatzfisch!Aber alle Fische wie oben erwähnt und zusätzlich gewaltige Schwärme von Maränen gibt es im Zeller- oder Irrsee.Dort kommst Du sicher auf Deine Rechnung!
Du mußt allerdings beachten,daß ab Mitte Juli bei uns Ferien sind und dann auf allen diesen Seen in Salzburg und Oberösterreich eine Menge Leute dort Urlaub machen und auch Surf-und Segelsport betrieben wird.Boardi hkroiss hat meines Wissens die Jahreslizenz am Zellersee,der könnte Dir unter Umständen eine Gewässerkarte mit
eingezeichneten Top-Stellen zukommen lassen.Schreib ihm doch eine pm!!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MichlMair (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Gismowolf,

will mich nicht vordrängen, aber wir haben ausgemacht, dass wir (Misanthrop & ich) Samstag Vormittag hinfahren.

Wenn Du willst, dann könnten wir uns bei unserem Teich in Hörsching treffen und gemeinsam hinfahren (wenn sich das Stückerl überhaupt auszahlt).

LG
Michi


----------



## Woif (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Na dann hat der michi ja eigentlich schon alles gesagt.

Nur eins noch: Was ich jetzt so rausgelesen habe wird normal gegrillt, d.h. keine sau am spiess (bin alles andere als ein fan davon), und das zeug zum grillen besorgt der lenzibald. Ist das korrekt?


----------



## Helmet (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ich bin schon etwas länger dabei, schau mal auf mein Registrierungsdatum  aber ich hatte die letzten Jahre einfach keine Zeit hier reinzusehen  werd ich aber ab jetzt wieder öffter machn!

btw. ich komm aus Oggau am Neusiedlersee


----------



## lichtgestalt (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo Gismowolf,

danke für den tip! zander wäre natürlich auch was schönes! aber wenn in dem zeller see alles drin ist dann klingt es ganz nach "meinem gewässer"
Werde das bestimmt mal Probieren. Bekommt man eigentlich in Österreich porblemlos mit einem Deutschen fischereischein eine tageskarte!?
Schöne Grüße


----------



## gismowolf (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi lichtgestalt!
In Oberösterreich kaufst Du Dir eine Gastfischerkarte,die drei Wochen gültig ist!Dazu der link über die Fischergastkarte,§19 des Landesfischereigesetzes für Oberösterreich.
http://www.angeltreff.de/infocenter/gesetze/oesterreich_gesetz/oberoe/ooe_gesetz/ooe_gesetz.html

Mit dieser Fischergastkarte hast Du die gesetzliche Voraussetzung,daß Du eine Lizenz
erwerben kannst.(Du kannst diese Fischergastkarte ohne Prüfung wie bei Euch und auch ohne den Nachweis eines Kursbesuches erwerben)
Gruß Wolfgang
@Helmet !
Ich begrüße Dich hier an board recht herzlich,obwohl Du schon länger Mitglied bist,wie
wir anderen Österreicher,aber wie Du selbst sagst,hast Du Dich hier recht rar gemacht!!
Wir beide sind ja eigentlich Nachbarn!!!! Ich bin in Rust aufgewachsen und habe dort
im zarten Alter mit 3 1/2  Jahren die ersten Rotaugen und Brachsen gefangen!
Bei Euch in Oggau hab ich unterhalb der Kaserne im Kanal immer Hechte gefangen!!
Laß doch mal hören,was Du im See so fängst!Wahrscheinlich haben wir sogar gemeinsame Bekannte.Kommst Du auch zum AB-Treffen zu Lenzibald?
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## rob (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus helmet!!!
schön das du jetzt wieder öffter zeit findest...du alter boardhase


----------



## Helmet (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

serwas gismo, rob & others 

jo ich fisch hauptsächlich auf Karpfen und Aale im See, Weissfische sind natürlich auch dabei  Ich hab schon so manch guten Drill gehabt mit ein paar schönen Wildkarpfen  echt fein und die halten dich ganz schön auf Trap! Ich fische nicht vom Boot aus sondern in Rust bei den Fähren von den Stegen, da hast wenigst deine Ruhe vor den ganzen Urlaubern 

war mit franky (dem Board Admin) und noch 3 weiteren Germanen vor 4 Jahren in Deutschland auf Fehmarn Dorsche angeln. mahe des wor supa!  Die kenn ich schon etwas länger (waren vorher im fischernetz forum - damals das beste Anglerforum das es gab - wurde dann eingestellt und es wurde dieses gegründet)! Das Forum hat sich ganz schön entwickelt  freut mich! damals war ich auch einer der wenigen österreicher hier  aber so wies aussieht ham viele von uns hier her gefunden, was mich umso mehr freut 

Zum Boardtreffen kann ich leider nicht kommen, da es etwas kurzfristig ist! ich denke das ich beim nächsten dabei sein kann! hab momentan viel um die ohren! Freundin usw.  die fraun verstehn das ned so wirklich


----------



## HuchenAlex (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Seas Helmet, alter Karpfenschreck 

long time no see.. wo hadder sich denn imma verkrochen? Beim letzten Kontakt bin ich noch im Studioso - Heim in Graz gehockt.. laaaang, lang isses her..

Seas Rob, Gismo, Löti & Co..
leider spinnt mein Compufatz in letzter Zeit recht heftig.. er paßt sich da wohl seiner Mitbesitzerin == meiner Holde an. 
Durch ihre geschickt gewählte Urlaubsplanung wars mir leider auch nicht möglich, zum Boardtreffen zu kommen.. alles, was man nicht selber macht...........usw..
Naja, dafür hab ich ein paar schöne Tage am Weissensee verbracht und schöne Renken bis 45 cm gefangen.. eigentlich galt mein Begehr den Hechten, aber nachdem ich in etwa die Strecke zum Mond und wieder retour beim Schleppen zurückgelegt hatte, hab ichs lieber etwas gemütlicher angehen lassen und mal die Hegene versenkt..

schens Tagerl daweil,
Alex


----------



## gismowolf (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Alex!
Schön,daß es Dich auch wieder gibt!!Habe derzeit auch leichte 
Spinnprobleme und muß daher sonntags statt fischen oder zum
AB-Treffen fahren im Hausruck wandern gehen!!:e
Sowas hab ich schon des Öfteren mitgemacht.Das renkt sich wiederein!!#6


----------



## Helmet (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ahaha servus Alex  alte Haut du  

jop lang is her, aber jetzt bin ich ja wieder da!  #v  #g

bist scho fertig mitn studium? wos gibts neichs?


----------



## rob (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ja genau...alex du alte haut...vermiss dich schon am board...müssen wir bis zur huchensaison warten:c...hoff deine kiste läuft bald wieder!!!
ach ja und nächstes jahr teilen wir deinen urlaub ein
dehre rob


----------



## Sohnemann27 (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

#h Kampfkater



ich komme aus kärnten und fische in der gail und in den vielen seen die es bei uns gibt 

ist für jeden fischer empfehlenswert

#v


----------



## MichlMair (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo,

war gestern wieder in der donau auf zander. unglaublich, wie schnell die zander sein müssten, um den fischfetzen zu erwischen. bei uns gibts schon soviel grundel (die eingeschleppten), die sich sofort nach dem auswerfen an den köder machen, dass das zanderfischen schon sehr schwer geworden ist.

größer ködern bringt in dem fall auch nix. hab vorgestern auf a ganzes lauberl a grundel gfangt, des vielleicht 3cm!!! länger war -> voll inhaliert. i glaub des verdaut amoi a poar stund, bis es des maulö wieder zus bringt.

najo, weiterkämpfm, vielleicht fällt mir was ein gegen de grundelplage, aber de poar, de i erlegen kann, verbessern de verhältniss leider nur unwesentlich.

an der zweiten front, der traun, machen die krebsn des ansitzfischen praktisch unmöglich.

also derzeit kämpfen wir mehr mit de neoheimischen viecher als mit de fisch!

des is scho a traurige gschicht!

schen gruaß und petri heil am we (an de, de si außitraun)!


----------



## Woif (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Grüsse.

War ebenso wie MichlMair gestan wieder an der donau fischen und kann die schildungen von michi nur bestätigen.
An der stelle in der traun wo ich fische, ist es praktisch unmöglich irgendetwas anderes als krebse zu ergattern. War am dienstag und mittwoch dort und mit wurm und pose auf barsche gefischt. Ergebnis: ein barsch und ca. 10 krebse. Und mit dem kescher ca. noch einmal so viele. Keine Ahnung wie ich da heuer vernünftig auf karpfen udgl. fischen soll.


----------



## gismowolf (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi MichlMair und misanthrop!
Die gebastelten Krebsreusen hab ich fertig!Siehe Fotos.Aus meiner Jugendzeit weiß ich jedoch,daß Krebse in der Nacht
in`s seichte Wasser kommen und dort auf Nahrungssuche gehen.
Das heißt,wir sollten einmal im Finstern mit einer starken Lampe
und mit einem Lagel oder einem größeren Kübel an seichten Stellen an Traun und Ager Krebse fangen und die dann verspeisen!Die Krebsreusen versenken wir an tieferen Stellen.
Da wird es sich herausstellen,ob wir damit was fangen können.Vom Förster hab ich für die Stiftsgewässer die mündliche Zusage für den Fang von Signalkrebsen!!Macht doch mal eine Meldung,was Ihr davon haltet und wann`s paßt.Ich schätz an einem WE Fr oder Sa ab 21.00 könnte das sein.


----------



## Woif (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Gismo!

Die selbst gebastelten krebsreusen sehen ja super aus! So handwerklich begabt sind wir nicht drum haben wir uns eine fertige gekauft. Funktioniert aber auch (kein wunder bei der menge an krebsen): Von dienstag auf mittwoch haben wir 11 stück damit gefangen.
Und dass sich die krebse zur dämmerung ins seichte begeben kann ich nur bestätigen. Am abend sind kurz vorm ufer bzw. in untiefen zu finden. Dort haben wir auch unsere reuse positioniert.

Heute gibt es darum auch wieder einen krebsschmaus. Die schwänze und scheren habe ich schon ausgelöst. Die werden in Olivenöl und Knoblauch nur mehr kurz angebraten, dazu noch eine sauce vom krebsfond. Das wird fein.

Ja das wäre fein wenn wir mal gemeinsam dinnieren. Nexte woche hat der michi seinen grossen tag (und ich bin zeuge dabei). Daher würde sich dieser termin gerade zu aufrängen ;-). Okay, da siehts schlecht aus. Aber irgend ein tag wird sich schon finden lassen...


----------



## MichlMair (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

gismo, du bist a wahnsinn!

super reusen!

bei uns am teich - den kennst ja schon - is da stützpunkt zum kochen und auslösen.
vorgestern wars super: woifi (misanthrop) und gerald (mein bruder) sind mit ca. 20 krebsen und ich mit einem donauzander eingetrudelt.
einem fischer gehts soo gut: zander in letscho gefüllt mit krebsschwänzen zur hochzeit??? kann man das kaufen auch??

@woifi: ich hab noch keinen eingeladen, also die menge würd noch passen.

meine idee: die grundeln aus der donau hängen wir in die reusen, dann bin ich wieder beruhigt.

zur gemeinsamen jagd: bei mir gehts halt erst ab übernächste woche, weil eh schon wissen.

beste grüsse
michl


----------



## gismowolf (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@MichlMair!
Wünsch Dir alles Gute dazu und immer eine "krumme Rute"!!:q
Mit dem Krebsfang wird`s schon mal passen!!#h


----------



## MichlMair (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

gismo,

ich war ja bislang am wenigsten bedeiligt, aber ich glaube keiner hat was dagegen, wenn du beim schmaus zu uns kommst, falls du lust hast.
wäre sicher nett, fangen muss sie eh der woifi.
falls es zuwenig ist, dann selch ich halt barben oder so (zum mitnehmen).

schönes we!


----------



## Woif (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

...der hat sicher nichts dagegen. Im gegenteil - der würde sich auch sehr freuen...


----------



## Lxlx1982 (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Also ich bin aus dem schönen Niederösterreich, genaugenommen aus Stockerau #h 

Wir fischen in Greifenstein/Donau!:a


----------



## gismowolf (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Loli !
Schön,daß Du hierher gefunden hast.Wünsch Dir viel Vergnügen hier und immer eine 
krumme Rute!Viel Spaß hast Du ja schon,wie ich im Drehbuch von Franzl gelesen hab!
Mach nur weiter so und zeig uns doch mal ein paar Fischfotos von Dir!!#h


----------



## Lxlx1982 (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				gismowolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Loli !
> Schön,daß Du hierher gefunden hast.Wünsch Dir viel Vergnügen hier und immer eine
> krumme Rute!Viel Spaß hast Du ja schon,wie ich im Drehbuch von Franzl gelesen hab!
> Mach nur weiter so und zeig uns doch mal ein paar Fischfotos von Dir!!#h


Danke, danke :q 
Werd ich machen, das mit den Fischfotos! Vorher sollt ich halt mal
was fangen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lg


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo alle!!hallo sohnemann27!herzlich willkommen!!
na da rinnt einem ja das wasser im mund zusammen....das will ich auch mal essen..
wir haben unseren aw trip abgebrochen,da die fänge bei uns unglaublich schlecht waren...das wetter gab uns den rest.der platz war shieeet...najo..wird wieder#h


----------



## KampfKater (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo alle zusammen
hi sohnemann...willkommen im board
hi loli....solche member wünscht sich glaub ich jedes board :q 



meld mich aus dem urlaub zurück, war in deiner heimat @sohnemann. um einen kleinen eindruck zu vermitteln wie schön  urlaub in kärnten sein kann häng ich ein paar bilder an. sind so um 5 uhr früh aufgenommen.

lg
robert


----------



## gismowolf (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Robert!
Hoffe,Du hast Dich im Urlaub gut erholt!
Ich war heute früh in der Ager,aber wie rob schon geschrieben hat,spüren die Fische das Tief und verschieben das Beißen wieder bis zur nächsten Woche,weil ich dann 
arbeiten muß.Drum hab ich einige Steine umgedreht und Krebse gefangen.:r :e
@MichlMair und @ misanthrop 
Ich konnte heute nicht gut sehen,weil das Wasser durch die gestrigen Regenschauer
noch hoch und angetrübt war,aber Krebse gibt`s auch schon jede Menge im Oberlauf der Ager.Seht mal......


----------



## löti (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@neuen: schön, das ihr da seid! wir ösis können immer etwas verstärkung brauchen

@kk: schöne urlaubsfotos ... schade, das sich wir zwei alten wilheringer am treffen nicht kennenlernen konnten

@mm: hast den donau-zander selber gefangen?  kannst mir mal die dimensionen des tieres zukommen lassen. nächste woche kommst also unterm schlapfm ... hoffentlich darfst du dann auch noch öfters mal  #: 

@huchenalex: ob wir beim heurigen wetter noch mal ein gemeinsames trout-hunting zusammenbringen  #c 

@rob: seit wann bist lässt du dich von so ein bisserl erhöhter luftfeuchtigkeit vom fischen abhalten ... hast schon rheuma oder was?

hab mir gestern frei genommen und mir den stausee klaus geleistet ... ist zwar kein billiges vergnügen (mit boot) ... aber es ist eines der schönsten reviere in oö, wo man noch vom boot aus fischen darf ... hab zwei ganz schöne bachis (40cm, 38cm) beim schleppen mit dem wobbler gefangen ... und an der koppe nur wenige zaghafte bisse

und bei dem super wetter heute, geh ich vielleicht noch zander jagen ... denn da hab ich in den linzer donau-häfen wenigstens platz zum spinnfischen


----------



## KampfKater (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hi löti

stimmt ist schade, aber wird sicher noch werden.

ich hab grad für ein geburtstagsfest einige forellen geräuchert und will euch(nachdem ich jetzt auch digital aufgerüstet bin) das ergebnis zeigen.

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Robert kk!
Toll,wie Du die Geräucherten arrangierst!!Ich glaube,daß wir Oberösterreicher bei Dir oder wo immer auch(vielleicht bei Misanthrop und MichlMair?) in nächster Zeit ein Treffen zum Verkosten solcher Köstlichkeiten machen sollten!!Jeder bringt irgend eine Spezialität mit und dann futtern wir uns durch!?Neuerdings fange ich ab und zu auch Krebse.Aber misanthrop und Geri,der Bruder Vom Michl,fangen in der Marchtrenker Traun einfach mehr!! Ich könnte ja auch ein paar Kostproben von oberhalb des Polarkreises mitbringen!?Was hält`st Du denn davon??In der Bilderreihenfolge:
Filets von Dorsch,Schellfisch und Pollack,
Miesmuscheln,
Gegrillte Heringe 
nur die Mitternachtssonne kann ich nur am Foto zeigen!!
Sollte es nichts damit werden,dann erfreu Dich an den Bildern!


----------



## löti (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo beisammen!

@gismowolf: wär eine echt super idee ... nur weiss ich nicht, mit welcher köstlichkeit ich aufwarten könnte  ;+ 

@kk: mein vater räuchert auch forellen - die sind mit oberskrenn gleich noch mal doppelt so gut. ich meine aber den guten, selbstgemachten - nicht das fertige zeug. schon mal probiert?


----------



## gismowolf (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi löti!
Du kannst einen Zander fangen,wenn einer beißen will!!Aber Spaß beiseite,verhungern werden wir sicher nicht!Aber die Idee könnte ja was werden,oder??
Aber wenn Du wirklich so einen hausgemachten Oberskren mitnehmen könntest,das wäre natürlich eine Wucht!!


----------



## löti (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

der beste oberskrenn ist von muttern ... falls es was wird, muss ich mir eine fuhre davon ordern  :q 

ich persönlich hätte meine spezial knoblauch-oliven anzubieten ... da sind sogar die nicht-oliven-esser ganz wild darauf ... hat zwar nicht unbedingt viel mit fisch zu tun, wäre aber als beilage sicher nicht schlecht


----------



## rob (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

boaaaaa...also ich als echter feinspitz würde mich da schon gern anschliessen...sofern der termin passt und ich benzkohle hab komm ich..wenn ich denn darf..bringe dann einige kilo welsfleisch mit.ich hab noch das teil vom kopf bis zum rücken...vom avatarin scheiben geschnitten gibt das lecker steaks....eventuell heiss geräuchert:m


----------



## Woif (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Arrrr.
Spitzenidee so eine kulinarische weltreise. 

Geri und ich werde ein paar krebes beisteuern: dürfte kein problem sein - im schnitt sind täglich um die 15 in der reuse.

@MichlMair: du könntest deine berühmtberüchtigten rumänenkoppen beisteuern  

@löti: bitte nicht den ungeniessbaren hecht von der donau :v 
@rob: wär toll wenn du auch kommen könntest - oder sonst schick nur den wels vorbei, wels liegt ja auch in OÖ :g 

@all: bei uns am teich wär schon ein super ort. Mit allem was man braucht: herdplatten, griller und fischselch.


----------



## MichlMair (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hi und guten morgen!

hollariie! das wird ja immer besser mit dem essen. wenns so weiter geht, dann heirat ich nicht und geh gleich krebse fangen ;-)

also unser teich (bzw. die hütte daneben) steht für derartige treffen natürlich immer zur verfügung und bietet sich darüber hinaus noch geradezu an: räucherofen, griller, kocher, 2 kühlschränke - alles da!

bei mir geht es terminlich von 7.8. bis 15.8. nicht, sonst bin ich fix dabei. 

@löti: 48cm und guat beinand. aber zur zeit gehts halt wegen der temperatur nicht so gut (14,7°C).

schen gruaß,
michl


----------



## MichlMair (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo woifi,

ich seh gerade wir hatten dieselbe idee. na umso besser!

termin her und gemma... #v


----------



## löti (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@miasanirgendwos (oder einfoch woifi): schod - i hätt ma gedocht, das des a guate gelegenheit gwesen warat den "spitzenhecht" endlich aus da kütruachn zu bringen!

scherz bei seite - ich will euch doch nicht vergiften ... zumindest nicht, bevor ich die fängisten plätze aus euch herausgelockt habe  :q  :q  :q


----------



## gismowolf (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Griaß Eich,michl und woifi!
Hob i ma denkt,daß do dabei sad`s!Gfreit mi,waun ma zu eich am Teich kemma derfen!!Den endgültigen Termin miaßt`s es
sogn,i tat amol irgnd an Freitag nochmiddog so zwischn drei und vieri aundeiten!Wos hoits`n davaun?
Hi Löti!
Hob hiaz erscht dei posting gsegn!Wos moanst denn du dazua?!


----------



## Woif (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@All:
Die metamorphose ist vollbracht: Nach einer schweren Identitätskrise habe ich mich vom *Misanthrop* zum *Woif* gewandelt! 
Danke löti für den stein des anstosses.

Bezüglich kulinarischen exquisitäten: I hob eigentli imma zeit do i jo net so wie da michi boid heirat. Oiso mochts eich wos aus (Freitogs is imma okay) - i bin dabei.

-----------------------------------------------------
*Woif* formerly known as *Misanthrop.*


----------



## rob (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

raider heisst jetzt twix


----------



## Woif (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

... owa sunst ändat si nix.


----------



## rob (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

:m


----------



## MichlMair (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@all: wie schauts prinzipiell freitag, den 23.07. aus?
ich werd heut am abend noch de lage am teich checken. ich hoff, dass der termin frei ist.
mein 2. vorschlag:  freitag, 30.07., das wäre mir auch recht.

wos sogts ihr dazua?


----------



## gismowolf (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Michl!
Supertermine : Freitag paßt immer!!

@Woif,vormals misanthrop sei herzlich begrüßt am Board!!


----------



## löti (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ich sag mal grundsätzlich ja (für beide termine) - mein job ist leider oft so kurzfristig, das immer etwas dazwischen kommen kann  ;+ 

@woif: war eigentlich zwar nur als scherz gedacht - wollte dich nicht irgendwie blöd anlassen


----------



## MichlMair (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

super! einer der beiden termine wird sicher was werden.

es sollte sich hiermit jeder als eingeladen betrachten zu diesem "essen" zu kommen.
wir werden schon alternativen zu den leckerlis (krebsschwanzerl) finden. wir könnten ja räuchern oder grillen.
bei uns am teich ists allerdings nicht so super zu fischen wie beim lenzibald.
das werdet ihr schon sehen...(zu viele karpfen verderben den spass - oder so) 

ich persönlich bin von samstag bis mittwoch nicht im land. aber der woif vulgo misan... ist ja sowieso der chef  .


----------



## Woif (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@löti: nein, habe ich auch nicht so aufgefasst. Habe mich beim anglerboardtreffen bereits mit den germanen unterhalten ob eine namensänderung grundsätzlich möglich ist.


@all: termine passen wie von mir bereits angekündigt. wir werden uns schon ein nettes menü einfallen lassen.

-----------------------------------------------------
*Woif* formerly known as *Misanthrop*


----------



## KampfKater (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

sorry leute 

wird bei mir leider nix werden an den zwei terminen. bin ab freitag für 3 wochen im urlaub und daher(um nicht in der oberösterreichischen hitze zu verbrennen) unterwegs nach kroatien. wünsch euch aber trotzdem viel spaß.

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Robert!
Ich wünsch Dir einen schönen Urlaub!Schade,daß Du diesmal wieder nicht dabei sein kannst.Aber ich nehme an,daß sich uU
so ein Schmankerltreffen wiederholen läßt!! :q 
Fangst halt in Kroatien ein paar Octopusse,dann ist ein zu-zukünftiges SchmaTre ja schon fast gesichert!!#6


----------



## KampfKater (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo wolfgang 

danke für die urlaubswünsche. wär möglich, daß ich schon noch auf das schmankerltreffen komm. ich hab ja nichts gebucht und fahr auf gut glück in den süden wenn das wetter weiterhin so bleibt bei uns. näheres seh ich dann am wochenende. kann aber auch sein , daß ich nur nochmal ein paar tage nach kärnten fahr. ich sag auf jeden fall noch bescheid.

jetzt zu den octopussen und all dem anderen getier das da in unseren meeren schwimmt..........igitt und pfui teifl, ich mag das zeug nicht. fische ja, aber das wars dann auch schon.

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Robert,Dein igitt und pfui teifl hat mir einen 5 minütigen Dauerlacher gebracht.Es gibt einige Bekannte,die genauso reagieren.
Vor vielen Jahren wurde mein damaliger Chef vom Firmenchef
einer schwedischen Firma zum Fischen eingeladen.Daraufhin
fuhren wir mit einem Camper(Chef,zwei Mitarbeiter und unsere Buben)nach Schweden!Großer Empfang in einem Fünfsterne-Hotel mit 7-gängigem Menü.Und was gabs?Meeresfrüchte von der Vorspeise bis zum Nachtisch.Mein Arbeitskollege der eine Abneigung gegen solche Spezialitäten hat,würgte bei jedem Gang ein bißchen hinunter und hungerte sich solcherart durch 
das Empfangsessen!Ich hab mich nur gewundert,daß er so wenig ißt.Gesagt hat er uns das erst später,da haben wir dann lange darüber gelacht.Und das ist mir hier wieder eingefallen!!#6


----------



## Woif (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Griass eich!

Bezüglich krebsnachschub für unser 5 sterne menü brauchen wir uns keine sorgen machen: gestern waren 50 (!!!) krebsen in der reuse. Da artet das kochen und auslösen schon direkt in arbeit aus.

Aber so fein sie auch schmecken - ökologisch ist das eine einzige katastrophe. Mich wundert dass ich überhaupt noch was anderes fange.

-----------------------------------------------------
*Woif* formerly known as *Misanthrop*


----------



## gismowolf (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Woif!  Gratuliere zu diesem Fang!Verarbeitest Du die Krebse gleich nach dem Fang oder hast Du einen größeren Kalter,in dem Du die Kerle lebend aufbewahren kannst,oder ist die Gefahr zu groß,daß einer abhaut? Wann und Wie lange warst Du denn gestern fischen?Hast Du die Reuse auch in der Dunkelheit im Wasser gelassen?Wann hast Du denn in diesem Gewässer den letzten Fisch gefangen?Hast Du das Fischen schon mal mit Auftriebskörper am oder knapp über dem Haken probiert?


----------



## Woif (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servas gismo!
Wir lassen die reuse immer ca. 24 stunden im wasser. Am abend holen wir die krebse. Normalerweise reicht ein kübel, gestern brauchten wir eine tonne. 
Und dann beginnt auch schon das grosse "schlachten". Wenn wir sie nicht gleich frisch essen frieren wir die ausgelösten stücke ein.

Gestern habe ich nur so in etwa eine halbe stunde geblinkert. Letzte woche war ich so ca. 4 mal um die 2 stunden, das letzte mal am samstag und da habe ich einen hecht gefangen und einen im drill verloren. Ausserdem 2 barsche (der grössere 39 cm !). Alles mit Grundling am treibenden und untergehenden stoppel).

Mit auftriebskörper, seitenarm udgl. habe ich auch schon alles probiert: keine chance gegen die krebse. Sobald irgendeine verbindung zum grund besteht und der köder stillsteht ist es vorbei.


----------



## gismowolf (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Woif!
Gratuliere zum 39cm Barsch!Ist bei uns nicht alltäglich,so ein Fang!!#6
Und wenn`st ab und zu einen Hecht fängst,kannst ja fast zufrieden sein!?
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## rob (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hey gismowolf!!
hast du eigentlich schon einen bericht und bilder von deiner norgetour ins board gestellt...war schon am suchen...wirst du was einstellen?
bin schon gespannt...lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi rob!
Hier die links zu Threads,wo Du dann meine bisherigen postings nach meiner Norge-Woche findest :
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=10394
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=10308
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=10310
Und hier noch ein kleiner Vorgesc...s.de/board/showthread.php?p=413109#post413109http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.d...s.de/board/showthread.php?p=402712#post402712


----------



## löti (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@woif: welches revier fisch'st du in der traun bei marchtrenk - marchtrenker fischereiverein? hab heuer schon mal in einem privatabschnitt ca. 0,5km unterhalb vom marchtrenker kraftwerk gefischt ... hatten allerdings mit wurm auf grund keine probleme mit krebsen


----------



## rob (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ahh danke wolfgang!ein link funzt nicht und die anderen fotos hab ich eh schon gesehen...lg rob


----------



## Woif (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@löti: ich habe die traun vom welser sportfischerverein. Die unterste abschnitt ist irgendwo in traun, der oberste in gunskirchen. Dazwischen liegen manche weiden des marchrenker fischereiverbands. Ich fische an der grenze Hörsching / Marchtrenk, auch nicht so weit unterhalb vom Kraftwerk.

Hatte letztes jahr auch ein privatwasser an der grenze traun/hörsching und da gabs auch keine probleme mit krebsen! Aber wo ich jetzt die meiste zeit fische stehen sie praktisch übereinander!


----------



## Woif (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@gismo: halt, jetzt hab ich doch glatt vergessen die fotos von gismo zu erwähnen: scheint ja recht schön zu sein in norwegen. Vielleicht muss ich dort wirklich mal hin...


----------



## gismowolf (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Woif!
Wennst beim Schmankerltreffen ein Gerät zum Anschauen der Fotos hast,die ich auf einer cd mitnehme,dann kannst alle sehen und ca.15 Kurzfilme a`20 Sekunden!Ob der Videofilm mit dem Heilbuttdrill dann schon fertig ist,kann ich noch nicht sagen.Ich kann Euch aber zwei Videos von Hitra 2002 und 2003 zeigen!Das Reusenlegen über Nacht mache ich diese Woche dann von Freitag auf Samstag und auf Sonntag!!
Wird sich zeigen,ob bei uns auch schon mehr sind!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## gismowolf (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@All !    Hilfe!!
Wie kann ich hier einen 20 Sekundenfilm,der mit einer digicamera gedreht wurde,reinstellen?????


----------



## Woif (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Nachdem ich ein 39er barsch wirklich nicht alle tage fange, muss ich ihn doch reinstellen.

Ich denke mal die flossen sind so feuerrot von den vielen krebsen die er (hoffentlich) zu sich nahm.


----------



## gismowolf (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Wunderschöner Barsch Woif!Solche sollte man öfter fangen!!
Auf Barschfilets träufle ich immer nur etwas Zitrone,lege sie mit beiden Seiten in ganz grob gemahlenes Dinkelmehl inkl.Kleie
und dann 1 Minute in die heiße Friteuse!Die schmecken fantastisch!


----------



## Woif (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Gismo! 
Danke für das rezept -  so werd ich ihn probieren. 

Freu mich schon drauf, nachdem er mir einiges an kraft und nerven beim putzen gekostet hat. Aber die Haut muss unbedingt dran bleiben. Oda hast du einen tipp um sich das ganze leichter zu machen?


----------



## gismowolf (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Woif!
Wenn Du den Barsch nicht filetieren willst,sondern nur abschuppen,dann würde ich Dir raten,den Fisch im Freien mit 
einem Nagel 5mm vor Beginn der Schwanzflosse auf einem Holzpfosten zu befestigen,ihn am Maul zu halten und mit einem starkem
kurzen Messer mit starker Spitze zu schuppen.Die Schuppen spritzen nach allen Richtungen weg(deshalb im Freien!).das Messer sollte aber nicht scharf geschliffen sein,damit Du die Haut(die des Fisches und Deine:q) nicht verletzt.


----------



## MichlMair (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Guten Morgen,

Also, machen wir das SchmaTre am Freitag, 23.7.04. bei uns am Teich in Hörsching. Der Woifi und ich sind sicher ab 1300 Uhr dort und jeder kann kommen, wann er will. Ich würd vorschlagen, dass wir das Essen so um 1700 Uhr anpeilen, dann sind sicher schon alle hungrig.

Wie ich gelesen hab, dürfen wir auch einen Barsch esses... ;-)

@Rob: Wie schauts bei Dir aus. Nicht dass Dein zartes Welsfleischerl am End noch schlecht wird in der Gefriertruhe.

Wenn wer einen Anfahrtsplan braucht, dann bitte PM an Woif oder mich (an mich nur bis morgen)!

Bis Dann!


----------



## gismowolf (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Michl!
Fr.23.07.2004 Nachmittag und Abend hab ich vorgemerkt!
Bevor ich von zu Hause wegfahre,ruf ich den Woif am Handy an,was ich mitnehmen soll!! OK


----------



## rob (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo jungs#h
petri zum barsch!!!
werde euch im laufe der nächsten woche bescheid geben!
du wolfgang du musst das video auf deinem webspace laden und vom ab einen link dort hin setzten.
du kannst dir im netzt gratis webspace besorgen...das reicht für solche fälle..einfach anmelden.
wenn du willst kann ich es mal mit meinem space versuchen...da musst du mir das video per email schicken...achtung format sollte .mov sein(crossplattform..jeder rechner kann es lesen).
männer ich fahre jetzt an die mach zum karpfen und welsfischen...mit einem echten hunter der schon gefüttert hat....halts ma die daumen bin schon gespannt...werden zwischen militär unsere angeln auswerfen:m


----------



## gismowolf (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi rob!
Ich nehme an,Du meinst den Grenzfluß zur Slowakei,die March!??Da wünsch ich Dir ein kräftiges PH und oft genug eine
krumme Rute!!Und......wir wollen Fotos sehen!!(aus der Jackentasche raus wegen BH!!)
Wegen der Filme sprechen wir beim Schmankerltreffen,ok?!?
Wenn Du dann am Samstag früh(nach dem freitägigem Treffen)
fit bist,gehen wir in die Ager fischen!!


----------



## MichlMair (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

na dann petri heil rob!

und glück brauchst du sicher bei dem wetter. wie lang bleibst denn? bis sonntag? ;-)

ah genau: kennst du des schon? als anregung für dich: 
www.wagenschenke.ch

is ziemlich realitätsgetreu, oda?

lg,
michi


----------



## Woif (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo.
Passt, nächste woche freitag hab ich in mein hirn eingebrannt. Mal schaun ob ich auch  noch zu fetten krebsen komme.

@Gismo: Danke für den tipp. Werde ich nächstes mal so machen, da bei mir ein barschfilet eben mit haut sein muss.

@rob: wäre fein wenn du zeit hättest. Ein kräftiges Petri fürs Marchfischen von mir.


----------



## rob (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

bleib bis morgen abends und der fluss heisst natürlich march...ob ich nächste woche komm weiss ich noch nicht sicher.


----------



## löti (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

griaß eich!

@woif: petri zum schönen barsch! ich bin auch ein fischhaut-fetischist ... und mit einem guten schupper (1,5€) ist der barsch in 3 minuten geschuppt 

@rob: bei dir geht's jo a um nix ... jetzt steig ich dann auch in die filmbranche ein ... dann komm ich mehr zum fischen ... aber ich gönne es dir auf jeden fall und wünsch dir krumme ruten!

ich hätte noch hecht eingefrohren ... es ist aber sicher nicht der ungeniessbare!

vielleicht schau ich mal auf gut glück bei eurem teich vorbei ... liegt ja fast auf dem heimweg ... a bisserl schwoazfischn

freu mich schon auf das schmatre. hoffentlich kommt mir nix dazwischen!


----------



## Woif (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@löti: herzlichen dank. Vielleicht sollte ich mir wirklich so ein ding zulegen - nur hat mich meine drahtbürste nur selten enttäuscht. Letztes jahr habe ich einmal um die 20 geputzt und dass wahr schon "a bluadige hockn" (im wahrsten sinne des wortes). Dieser war aber eine ganz besondere erfahrung.


----------



## gismowolf (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Woif!
Hier der link zu "search fishbase"http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/search.cfm
Viel Vergnügen damit!
Sauerei,wieso funzt der hier nicht?
http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/search.cfm?lang=German
Hurra,der zweite funzt!!!#6


----------



## MichlMair (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo gismo,

das ist ja eine super seite. die kannte ich noch gar nicht.
die muss ich mir in ruhe einmal anschauen!

grüße
michi


----------



## Woif (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo gismo!

Wirklich geiler link. Habe ihn gleich zu meinen Favoriten hinzugefügt.

P.s. Deine seite bezüglich Äschen/Bachforellen-fisch habe ich auch gefunden. Sehr interessant die launen der natur.


----------



## gismowolf (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi,dann hoffe ich,daß sich der um gut 60cm höhere Wasserstand
in der Traun nicht negativ auf die Fischerei und Krebsfangerei am WE auswirkt!Wünsch Euch allen ein aktives und dabei erholsames We!#h


----------



## rob (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ich glaube löti du hast keine ahnung wie viel ich eigentlich arbeite und mache.der rest täuscht ich hab keine familie und kann mir zum grossteil selber einteilen was wie wo.am wasser schreib ich übrigens auch drehbücher.aber wenn du denkst das ist easy dann steig doch auch ein...wirst ja sehen...


----------



## gismowolf (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi rob!!
Ich dachte,Du bist an der March fischen?
Habt Ihr dort auch zuviel Wasser von oben dazubekommen?
Aber Du hast ja tolle Ausweichmöglichkeiten mit der Fliege!!:q


----------



## MichlMair (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hi rob!

so früh wieder zurück? i hoff ihr habt es trotzdem genossen.
problem: frechdax löti!
lösung:  du kommst nächsten freitag und ich hilf dir ihn in den teich zu schmeissen.

und: das mit der familie geht schneller als du glaubst, ich würd auch noch jede freie minute nutzen - oje, zu spät!

lg
michi


----------



## Woif (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@michi: wenn du dir nicht sicher bist kann ich ja morgen meine unterschrift 
verweigern  

@rob: war letze woche auch jeden tag am wasser. ohne familie siehts das ganze einfach ein bisschen anders aus.

@gismo: auch dir ein schönes, erholsames, schwammerlreiches WE und gegebenenfalls eine krumme rute!


----------



## MichlMair (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi,
ich melde mich bis nächsten Donnerstag ab und hoff, dass ich euch zahlreich am Freitag beim SchmaTre sehen werde.

Schönes WE allerseits und Petri Heil!


----------



## löti (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@rob: du lässt dich einfach zu leicht aufziehen  :q  #h  ... dünne haut oda wos?  #y  nimm's nicht zu ernst, ich bin einfach von natur aus goschat

@michl: seit won backl'st du mit de weana? ... oba so a runde teichschwima tat ma eh gonz guat - kon mi eh söba scho nimma riachn ... um eire fisch moch i ma oba sorgn ... 

so viel zu meiner arbeit: die ganze woche nie unter 14h .. heute (freitag) wollte ich nachmittag fischen gehen ... >störungsbehebung beim kunden - von 9:00 bis 17:30  :e  ... aber den oizo hat es noch schlimmer erwischt - der sitzt schon die 2te woche (von 3 wochen) in holland -> nix mit  #:


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ja jaaa löti...wie auch immer#h
also meine herren......die march war nicht nett zu uns.alle halben stunden treibgut in form von bäumen in den schnüren .haben mit den welsruten etliche mehrere meter stämme gegen die strömung gedrillt.war eher weniger lustig aber wenigstens weiss ich jetzt das kein 80 kilowels eine chance gegen meine montagen hat kaum ist man endlich eingeschlafen wieder vollrun und ein baum war schon in allen schnüren.
das nächste waren die gelsen...also ich hab da ja schon einiges erlebt aber das war der hammer!!!unglaublich viele von den biestern und ich war noch so blöd und hab nur das zelt von meinem kumpel verwendet...das ist nach vorne offen.wir waren komplett verpackt mit moskitonetz und plastikjacken.beim schlafen hat sich das netzt an die nase oder mund gelegt....da waren dann gleich alle und haben gesaugt.im ende haben wir die ganze nacht kein auge zugedrückt.die schei* gelsen waren auch so laut...geregnet hat es die meisste zeit in strömen und alles war voll schlamm.die ruten standen auf einer steilen stein/erdböschung an der du erst mal heil nach unten klettern musstest...sehr rutschig und gefährlich!!wehe dem der da alkohol drinkt...der ist weg!
auf der anderen seite der march und bei uns kamen immer wieder mal bundesheerler vorbei und haben uns anvisiert
achja und 2 bisse von fischen hatte ich auch gehabt..einen auf der zanderabteilung...denke es war ein wels.nur leider bis ich bei der rute war hat der bursche den köder unterhalb von unseren beiden karpfenruten in die steine am ufer verklemmt...der sack)einen karpfenbiss konnte ich auch verzeichnen und der ist mir nach kurzen kontakt auch in die steine und tschüssssss...um 4 uhr morgens waren wir schon so genervt und müde das wir nach dem hundertsten baumdrill die ruten rusgenommen haben...ja um 5 wollte mein spezi nach hause fahren,da wir aber sein zelt benutzten und ich mich quer gelegt habe brachen wir dann erst um 7 uhr ab.
blut hab ich jetzt keines mehr und einen jetleg auch...bin gerade aufgestanden und putz munter...wos moch i jetzt um die zeit...olle schlofen...na gehhhhh
so jetzt mach ich einige fotos klar.......bis gleich.


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

impressionen.....bolies haben wir selber gemacht....muschelmix plus fleischmix mit aditiven...das ganze in eckiger form wegen der strömung.gefischt haben wir am rand.


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

noch was


----------



## Soxl (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hoi Rob,

wo genau hast da die March befischt? Kenne die Strecke bei Angern recht gut, bin dort angeltechisch quasi "aufgewachsen". Tw. wirklich wunderschöne Aulandschaft, Fisch gibt's auch ab und zu #:  Wollte heuer - nach einigen ausgelassenen Saisonen - wieder die Jahreskarte in Angern haben, aber nix gibt's, seit heuer limitiert, gibt nicht mal Lizenzen für alle die letztes Jahr eine hatten. D. h. mir helfen mom. auch mehr als 15 Jahre Mitgliedschaft nix  :c 

Schade dass'd leer ausgegangen bist, bei den schwankenden Wasserständen aber kein Wunder... 

Bzgl. Gelsen: Korrekt, es gibt kaum schlimmere Gegenden als die Marchauen, muss immer lächeln wenn jemand von "vielen Gelsen" irgendwo auf der Welt daherquasselt, und dann mal in die Gegend dort kommt  :q 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servas soxl!!
habe in der nähe von marcheck gefischt.
trotz futterplatz nichts gefangen...aber bei den bedingungen!najo werde mir das nochmal ansehen!was fängst du dort so?meine kumpels verhaften dort regelmässig grosse karpfen und welse!lg rob


----------



## Soxl (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hoi again,

wie schon erwähnt, hab seit einigen Saisonen keine Lizenz mehr dort, daher keine Fänge aus der March  :c 

Möglich ist dort aber vieles, nur a bisserl Geduld/Ausdauer (wie so oft bei der Flussangelei) ist halt gefragt   Von Hecht-, Wels- und Zanderfängen hör' (manchmal seh') ich öfters was, mein Paps hat nach wie vor 'ne Fischerhütte da oben... Karpfenfänge eher selten, aber doch auch. 

Marchegg is' sicher auch ned übel, die Bilder sind goil  :l  Wer bewirtschaftet das Stück dort? Fischereiverein Marchegg?

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ja genau der marchegger fv!
karten bekommst du bei einer sehr netten dame in marchegg.das geniale ist das die tageskarte bis 24:00 geht.
da schwimmt so einiges herum...graskarpfen,marmork,welse,schöne zander.....
schade das ich den biss auf der feederrute versiebt hab..wir hätten gerne gewusst was da so zog.aber kein leichtes fischen.vorallem nicht in der nacht.manko unserer stelle war sicher das wir in einer außenkurve gefischt haben und somit alles treibgut direkt in unsere schnüre geschwommen ist.am gegenüberliegendem ufer wären solche probleme nicht aufgetreten.
dein dad hat dort eine hütte!!sehr fein hab mir die auch angesehen....ich würde sofort die daupel abmontieren und eine angelstelle herrichten.eine künstliche buhne davor bauen,einen steg zum fischen und daneben einen landeplatz graben..du kennst ja die march und weisst was ich meine.
feine sache!das musst du nutzen!
lg rob#h


----------



## Soxl (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hoi again,

24-Std-Tageskarte klingt guuut, wieviele Teuros nimmt die nette Dame dafür? 

Bzgl. Angelstellen, Aussenkurve/Innenkurve: Bevorzuge pers. meist Aussenkurven, klar bei steigendem Wasser is' div. Treibgut echt lästig bzw. macht ein vernünftiges Ansitzen fast unmöglich... Allerdings drückt's in die Aussenkurven ned nur Treibgut  #w  Innenkurven sind auch oft seeehr seicht, is' ned so mein Ding... 

@Hütte: Daubel abmontieren is' nicht, seit diesem Jahr is' man sogar dazu "angehalten" in der Saison ein Netz einzuhängen  #d . Unser "Steg" - eher ein Schwimmponton -  war bei uns bis vor einigen Wochen vorhanden (nach etwa 10 Jahren "baufällig"), mal sehen ob wir nochmal 'nen neuen bauen... 'ne selbstgebastelte Buhne würd' ich auch lassen, führt unvermeidlich zu troubles mit dem Strombauamt  #4 

Apropos, letzte Wo. berichtete mein Paps von einem kapitalen Tolstolob, der mit der Daubel gefangen wurde (einige Hütten oberhalb), soll 31 kg schwer gewesen sein...

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## Woif (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Jetzt ist mir aber zuwengig los in der österreich ecke!

War gestern am lipno moldaustausee und somit nicht online, freu mich schon auf ein paar neue inputs im board und was muss ich sehen - alle boardies sind in der kreativen sommerpause.

Kurz zum lipno: 2 uhr abfahrt in hörsching. mit zwichenstopps um ca. 04:00 beim boot und abfahrt um 04:20. ankunft zuhause um ca. 21:30.
Dazwischen auch kreative sommerpause. Ausbeute zu viert: ein 50er zander und ein 52er hecht, ein bärschling. Aber erstaunlich viele bisse auf zander (zumindest bei einem von uns vier sonnenanbetern). Mein highlite des tages war der verlust eines hechts (vorsichtige schätzung ca. 85 bis 90 cm), der meine "i fisch jo auf zanda jo eigentli ohne stahlvorfach"-montage sehr ansprechend fand, kurz vorm keschern aber doch lieber reissaus nahm.


----------



## gismowolf (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Woif!
Bist ma scho a Zeidl ogaunga!Hot da Michl ois guad iwastaundn?
I hob heid an Augnoazttermin ghobt und siach hiaz erschd wida wos.Hob ma grod 
die Wossastäind im´www aungschaud.Do geht heid nix mit fischn oda Krebsfaunga.
Um middanocht worn d Aga u Traou um guad 70cm hecha und hiaz ollewei nou um 
guad 30 canti.Gestan noch da hockn wor i kurz am hirschnschopf ,des is da hechste 
gupf van hausrugg im Gemeindegebiet va Ottnaung mit 755m iwan Mea.und des hob
i gfuntn!!:q
Gschmeggt hobms a!!


----------



## löti (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo leute!

heute hab ich ein schönes erlebnis in sachen völker-übergreifendes fischen gehabt. bin nach der arbeit noch zur donau bei linz gefahren. bei meinem hotspot gehalten - da fischt ja schon einer. hab ihn gefragt, ob es ihn stört, wenn ich neben ihm mein spinnstangerl etwas schwinge - er ließ mich gewähren. hab mich dann mit ihm unterhalten - er kommt aus rumänien und hat noch etwas sprachschwierigkeiten. macht aber einen symphatischen eindruck

er versucht verzweifelt einen köderfisch zu erwischen, aber ohne erfolg. ich hab ihm dann erklärt, das ich mit gummiködern fische, und deshalb keinen köderfisch brauche

dann gab ich ihm eine kleine demonstration meiner technik - 5 zander in 30 minuten ... leider wie immer meine einheitsgrösse - zwischen 25 und 35cm. als seine augen immer grösser wurden, und er bedauerte, das er diese köder noch nicht zu seiner ausrüstung zählen kann, hab ich ihm einen geschenkt.

nach einer kurzen einweisung zur köderführung ließ sein erster erfolg nicht lange auf sich warten - allerdings leider auch in der üblichen grösse. seine freude war sehr gross. er bedankte sich überschwenglich bei mir für meine hilfsbereitschaft. als ich dann wenig später beschloss, den platz zu wechseln (nur kleinzander hier), hab ich ihm noch einen slottershad geschenkt. 

ich hab es dann einige hundert meter stromaufwärts probiert und zwei knapp unter maßige zander gefangen. als der rumänische anglerkollege dann nach hause fuhr, und bei mir vorbei kam, blieb er noch mal stehen. er erzählte mir, das er noch einen grossen am drillen war, der sich aber nach 5 minuten verabschiedet hatte. zum schluss versicherte er mir, das ihm das ganze einen mords spass gemacht hatte und das ihm soviel freundlichkeit noch selten jemand entgegengebracht hat. dann meinte er noch wenn ich mal lotto spiele, wird er beim herrgott einen gutes wort für mich einlegen. 

war irgendwie ein total feines erlebnis


----------



## Woif (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Gismo!

Jo in michi homma guad unta d'haum brocht. Der miassat heit zruck kumma von seina klan hochzeitsreise zum balaton.
Petri zu deine schwammal (oda gibts unta de schwammalsuacha a an eigenen gruas?).
Bei dem hochwossa geht natirli nix mit de krebs. I woa jetzt a zwa tog net bei de reisn, i hoff owa dass heit voi san damit ma sis schmeckn lossn kinan am freitog. Dafia gehts mit da donau jetzt bergauf: von 14,3 letztn freitog auf 18,1 heit in da fruah. Vielleicht soit i ma nexte wochn wieda amoi an tog frei nemma, is jo daun fü kiaza so a wochn.


----------



## Woif (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Morgen Löti!

Tolle schilderung - dass nenn ich schon fast völkerverbindendes fischen: feine sache von dir ihm so unter die arme zu greifen.
Ich weiss nicht warum sich so viele menschen von allem fremden (und das betrifft nicht nur die nationalität) immer "bedroht" fühlen. Diese geschichte unterscheidet sich von den sterotypen vorveruteilungen und ist gerade deshalb so erfrischend zu lesen.
Aber dieses "bedrohungsdenken" ist eben nicht nur uns eigen: auf meiner heurigen reise durch polen, litauen, lettland und estland wurde mir das deutlich vor augen geführt.


----------



## Woif (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

So. Jetzt habe ich es verpasst: Gismo, herzlichen glückwunsch zum durchbruch der 1000 beiträge schallmauer! #r Ich weiss nicht ob du meine email gestern bekommen hast. Wollte dir eigentlich eine PN schicken aber dein Postfach war wieder einmal am übergehen!


----------



## gismowolf (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Woif!
Danke,aber das ist was,worauf ich eigentlich nie schau!Ich weiß im Moment selbst nicht,wieviele Beiträge es sind.Bitte nicht laut verbreiten,mir ist`s lieber,wenn`s drum ruhig bleibt!
Dein Mail hab ich gelesen bezüglich Urforelle!Danke für`s Aufmerksammachen!!Wir werden ja sehen,ob das wieder nur
Geschäftemacherei einer Zuchtanstalt ist,oder ob tatsächlich
das Bundesinstitut für Fischerei in Scharfling dahintersteht!!
Hab mir den Artikel aus dem Nachrichten-Archiv ausgedruckt.
Postfach hab ich sofoert geleert,danke!!:m


----------



## Fischhunter (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Leute !! Endlich ist es soweit . Fahre nach Tschechien zum Nachtfischen!
Das wird bestimmt geil!!!!! Melde mich wenn ich zurück bin ...
Tschüüüüüüüßlie!!!!!


----------



## löti (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ein sehr spätes petri heil wünsch ich dir! freu mich schon auf einen bericht, wenn du wieder da bist


----------



## Gert Tucholski (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Ihr lieben Österreicher!

Sind vielleicht auch Tiroler hier an Bord?

Ich fahre im Oktober zu meinen Schwiegereltern nach Hall i.Tirol nahe Innsbruck.Gibt es da Gewässer wo ich da mal Angeln könnte!

Ich gehe auf alles was Flossen hat! Gerne gehe ich aber auf Barsch,Hecht und Zander!

Dann gebt mir mal reichliche Tipps.

Servus  Gert


----------



## Soxl (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hoi Gert,

bin zwar alles andere als 'n Tiroler, aber dafür kommt meine bessere Hälfte aus'm Zillertal... B'sonders viel fällt mir zu Hall allerdings ned ein. Da wäre mal der Inn, der durch Hall fliesst. An stehenden Gewässern, jedenfalls etwas grössere, kenn' ich sonst nur noch den Achensee - etwa 25 km von Hall - und evtl. noch den Gerlos-Stausee, etwa 40 km von Hall. 

Hab' jetzt leider überhaupt keinen Plan wie/wo man da an Lizenzen kommt, aber wenn Du vor Ort bist lässt sich das vermutlich besser feststellen. An den von mir genannten Gewässern sind zumindest diverse Raubfische (auch Salmoniden) anzutreffen. 

Hoffe ein klein wenig geholfen zu haben   

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## Fischhunter (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

So da bin ich wieder !
War ein suuuper Wochenende in Tschechien.
Optimales Wetter zum Fischen gewesen. Habe einige schöne Karpfen landen können.
Werde später ein paar Fotos  posten


----------



## Basi8811 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hehe, der 600ste Post in diesem Thread ist mir.

Ich lebe zwar nicht in Österreich, aber ich habe im Urlaub welche kennengelernt.
Die fischen am Ossiacher See, nähe Wörthersee.
Alleine letzte Saison hat der eine 39 Waller da gefangen.
Der hat auch nen Angelladen Namens "Big Fish".


----------



## MichlMair (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Griaß Eich wiedaramoi!

Ha, der 600ste Post woar net Dir!

I komm endlich wieder dazua meine Versäumnisse der letztn 2 Wochen nachzuhoin und bin voller Erwoartung der Neuigkeiten im Ö-Eck und daun des:
Es is jo komplett tote Hose herinnen! Sogoar der sonst so beitragsfreudige Rob kummt ausn Drehbuachschreibn nimma aussa ;-)). Do stimmt wos net...

Is des jetzt des berüchtigte Sommerloch oder wü uns kana an seinen Erfolgen teilhobn lossn?

Oiso bei mir tuat si derzeit wirkli net vü. Am WE zwamoi !!ohne Biss!! schneidern gwesn in der Donau.

Könnt net wenigstens ana über an schen Ausflug berichtn?

In frenetischer Erwoartung der tollsten G'schichtn
Michi


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo michl ist echt fade hier in der ösi ecke, kann dir leider auch nichts berichten weil in der donau auch keine fischal beissern.... 

mfg.#h


----------



## fischerwahn (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

na - die burschen beissen in da donau wirklich nicht - vielleicht wirds des weekend besser


----------



## MichlMair (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi,

I wass jetzt net, ob mi des beruhigen sollt, dass generell in der Donau Flaute is oder net? Zumindest innerlich gibt ma des Auftrieb, oba langsam miassns wieder fressen, zumal des Wasser de letzten Tag passen würd.
Am WE samma gscheiter - eigentli denk i ma des scho 10 Joahr und nix wird anders ?!?

Na dann vü Erfoig,#a
Michl


----------



## rob (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

pfaa so schlecht wie heuer ist es in der donau schon lange nicht gegangen.
am fr bis so in aw gewesen.,mit dorsch1,bine und anni.die haben gar nichts gefangen und ich nur dinge die ich nicht wollte oder kleinzeugs. 3 rapfen davon ein grosser..alle auf die karpfenangel,eine barbe,ein kleiner karpfen,ein wels mit 2 kilo und eine brachse.....waren sogar mit dem boot im strom und haben mit der drift auf zander geklopft.nur leider nix.die wochen(eigentlich monate) davor lief es ähnlich...muss wohl das wetter sein..immer von sehr heiss auf kalt:c
das kommende wochenende werd ich wieder im zeichen einer frau verbringen und nächstes wieder mal intensiv auf wels mit bojen gehen.dafür fang ich aber gut forellen mit der fliegenrute.an einem abend mal 12 stück,alle über 34 cm...
naja wird scho wieder werden...ich vermiss halt nur die karpfen!
lg rob#h

p.s.:bei dem einen bild sieht man einen frolicdieb der bei der flucht den falschen weg gewählt hat)


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

schöne bilder rob wo du da fischt, sieht so aus als hättest du hier die einsame stille weit und breit, nicht schlecht#6 , ja das mit der donau ist bei mir auch in greifenstein eine schlimme sache der wasserspiegel steigt und sinkt ständig er bleibt nie für ein paar tage gleich wobei ich nur bei sehr niedrigen wasserstand im strom auf rauber fischen kann sonst hat das keinen sinn... habe mir jetzt noch die sportex carat spezial 3008 gegönnt:g  weil ich ja schon einen wels auf der spinner gefangen habe und nach wie vor sehr starke bisse bekomme also muss was geiles her, werde sie am wochenende gleich testen#a , na dann noch ein FETTES Petri!
mfg.


----------



## rob (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

coole stange!viel glück fürs woende!
das mit dem wasserpegel ist ein wahnsinn...alleine am wochenende ist er um 1,5 meter gestiegen und dann wieder langsam gefallen...so gehts schon das ganze jahr:c


----------



## MichlMair (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Najo, waun net amoi da Monsieur Rob in AW erfolgreich is -obwohl mir der Schied bei uns heroben scho gfoin täte- dann passt wirkli wos net.

I siag de heile Fischerwelt von Dir schön langsam in sich zusammenfalln, Rob. De Weiberleit, zuerst ein WE, dann jedes zweite, dann jedes und dann net amoi nu drau denkn derfn ans Fischen ;-))
Aber lieb hast es gschriebn: ...im Zeichen EINER Frau...

Schönen Gruß und viel Spaß, das Schmusen mit den Rapfen ist halt auch net das Wahre - aber gutes Training!

Ich hoff wir sehen uns diesen Sommer noch einmal in AW, hab eigentlich vor, dass ich im August mal zu Besuch komm, wenns genehm ist!

Ich wünsch Dir an dieser Stelle keine krumme Rute
Michi


----------



## löti (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

grüss euch!

noch 2 tage megastress und dann urlaub ... das wird höchste zeit!

@mm: ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob wir dem rob nicht bald eine harte rute - statt einer krummen wünschen sollen  :q  :q


----------



## Woif (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Morgen!

Nachdem sich hier ja alles nur um frauen dreht, will ich wieder zum eigentlichen kernthema dieses boards zurückkommen: das FISCHEN! Es heisst ja auch anglerboard.de und nicht MeineFrauLässtMichNichtMehrAnsWasser.de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Darum in medias res: Komme gerade vom wasser und langsam würde ich gerne mit euch tauschen bezüglich flaute und so: wenn nichts beisst brauche ich mich wenigstens nicht zu ärgern. 

Bei mir gehts nämlich zur zeit voll ab, nur kann ich meine bisse nicht verwerten. Vorgestern 2 hechten im drill verloren - einen (>70) 20 cm vorm kescher, gestern wieder einen abgerissen und einen verloren.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seit dem moldaustausee klebt mir das pech (bzw. das unvermögen) direkt an den händen.


----------



## MichlMair (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@ Löti: Ha, i hob ma grod a neichs Twisterstangerl zuaglegt - handgemacht.  Bin nämli draufkumma, dass es bei mir in da Streckn doch Platzerl gibt, de twistergeeignet san. De werd i demnext amoi obklopfm. Mödst Di hoit amoi, waunst twistern gehst, daun schau i noch da Hockn vorbei!
@ Woifi: Zwa scherzhafte Satzerl üba de weibliche Herrschaft wirst scho vertrogn, oda?

I wünsch eich amoi a neiche Rute!
Michl


----------



## rob (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

grüss euch!!!
melde ein kaputtes auto...mir ist vorgestern auf der autobahn die wasserpumpe ex gegangen:c:c
nach 2 stunden hat mich dann ein freund abgeschleppt....jetzt bin ich seit gestern an wien gebunden.wollten mit der fliege los aber der gute willy hat mich versetzt....nach einer woche arbeit komm ich nicht ans wasser...i wer glei ungut)
ach ja...das wochenende mit mädel wird auch nichts da die gute mandel operiert wird...die arme...
will raus mir is faaaaaad....fischeeeeeeeeeeeeeen...ohne auto der horror:c:c
wer holt mich ab und bringt mich ans wasser?


----------



## Anni (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hei rob!!!Mir ists auch so faaaaaaad.An der Donau mit euch wars wirklich lustig, auch wenn mit fischen#a nix los war.Dafür habt ihr mehrmals eine Dusche abbekomen,:q freu mich schon auf Norge!!!#v Trotz allem ein Petri Heil schau ein bisserl traurig ,dann holt dich bestimmt wer ab.#h


----------



## gismowolf (1. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus rob!
Kopf hoch!!Jetzt kommt dann die Glücksträhne!!Ist nur schade,daß Deine Fliegenwasser und AW für mich doch ein bißchen weit weg sind!!Die würden mich schon zum Testen reizen,aber da ich zur Zeit verheiratet bin,muß ich immer Kompromisse in Bezug auf`s Fischen eingehen und kann nicht so,wie ich eigentlich gerne möchte!!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MichlMair (2. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Rob,
Zug nach Linz und i hol di ab!

Aber mittlerweile wird Dei Auto wahrscheinli scho wieder funktionieren, oda is des in Wien bei de Autowerkstätten so wie bei uns mit den Friseuren (Mo zu)?   ;-))

Hab derzeit ein ähnliches Problem. Das Auto von meiner Frau verreckt fast jeden Tag und geht nach einer halben Stunden wieder und meins stirbt seit Samstag ständig ab.

Der nächste Ansitz wird deshalb dreifach super.
Wie bei so manch anderem: Jeden Tag "Schnitzel" ist halt auch nicht gut! (bist ja jetzt wieder vergeben)

LG
Michl


----------



## rob (2. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

mhhh du wenn mein auto bis zum woende noch immer kaputt ist setz ich mich in den zug.....mit 100 kg ausrüsstung:m


----------



## MichlMair (2. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@Rob: Am besten Du gehst dann mit Löti. Der fangt wenigstens was und nebenbei könnt Ihr ein bisserl übers Arbeiten plaudern ;-)
100kg Zeug?!? -> Aha, kommst mit Freundin?

Spässchen,
Michl


----------



## rob (2. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hehe übers arbeiten red ich nicht beim fischen...scherzal...also nächstes wochenende werd ich definitiv sofern das auto passt in aw sein.bekomm auch besuch von 2 wiener boardies;-) karpfen intensiv ist da angesagt...naja eine leg ich auf wels aus wenn es finster wird.
hoff das auto funz bis dahin.am do ist wasserpumpeneinbau geplant.


----------



## MichlMair (2. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Na, Rob des is net woahr!!! 

3000 Einträge #r !!!!!
Des is jo wie der 27. Geburtstog ;-)
Gratuliere!


----------



## Woif (3. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Jungs und mädls!

War gestern wieder (so wie eigentlich jeden tag) an der traun. Wollte eigentlich nur meine reusen entleeren. Da ich aber schon mal dort war versuchte ich ca. 1 1/2 stunden mein glück. Aber wie erwartet tat sich wie die letzten 3 tage nichts. Beim nachhauseweg habe ich einen fischer getroffen der seit 15 jahren dort fischt: heuer erst 2 karpfen und die musste er sich richtig erarbeiten. Sonst nur krebse. Er erzählte von der guten alten zeit wo noch unmengen an fischen fing, in einem jahr sogar 90 tolstolop.

Er wird sich die karte nächstes jahr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr nehmen, und dass nach 15 zufriedenen jahren - irgendwie traurig.


----------



## gismowolf (3. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Woif!
Ich vermute,daß Dein posting die meisten unserer Fischwasser betrifft!Bei mir in Traun und Ager ist es im Prinzip nicht anders!
Hier nehmen sogar die Weißfischbestände merkbar ab,obwohl
von den Anglerkollegen diese nur selten entnommen werden!!
Die wahren Gründe dafür müßten so schnell als möglich von 
kompetenten Fachleuten herausgefunden werden!


----------



## Woif (3. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Gismo!

Das ist ja eben das traurige. Genau wie du vom rückgang der laichplätze erzählt hast: es krankt überall! #d 

Und ich stimme da vollkommen mit dir überein dass da experten gefragt sind. Entscheinden ist aber vom wem sie befähigt werden. Was hilfts wenn die Energie AG experten analysieren lässt, "negative! gutachten aber in den schubladen verschwinden?


----------



## gismowolf (4. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo!
Bin heute abend nach 7 Wochen wieder mal an die Traun gefahren.Der Wasserstand ist seit einer Woche wieder normal.Das Schneewasser ist endlich weg!!Ich freute mich richtig auf`s Fischen.Ich marschierte die beschwerlich begehbare Uferleite(Böschung)entlang,
rauf und runter,überkletterte umgestürzte Bäume und war dann endlich schon etwas schweißgebadet am Ziel,eine bewatbare Schotterbank und stiefelte gut 15m in die Strömung raus.Ich montierte den Rehhaarstreamer,auf den die Forellen so gut gebissen hatten und warf mit zwei Rollwürfen schräg ca.22 m zum anderen Ufer,wo sich ein entwurzelter Baum an einem Felsen verhängt hat und gute Unterstände für Forellen gibt.Drei mal schnelle Züge gemacht,dann kurz gezupft,ein schneller Zug und ich spürte den ersten Fisch,der jedoch wieder ausließ.Auf einmal ein Schrei,a Fliagnfischa
steht durt,ich drehte mich um und was sahen meine von der Polarisationsbrille bedeckten Augen - drei Kanus kamen um die Flußbiegung und die Insassen,in jedem Boot vier jugendliche Rabauken,Buben und Mädchen,machten einen Radau,daß es im Tal der Traun nur so schallte und die friedliche Ruhe,nur vom plätschern und glucksen des über die Schotterbank fließenden Wassers begleitet,war weg,futsch!!:e :e #q
Ich unterdrückte die aufsteigende Wut,drehte mich um und watete zum Ufer zurück!
Dann beschloß ich,ein paar Hundert Meter flußaufwärts zu gehen,um dort die nächste 
Kiesbank zu befischen.Aber es war heute zwecklos!! Im Abstand von 10,12 Minuten 
kamen immer wieder Boote daher,an ein Fischen,wie ich es an der Traun gewohnt war,
ist anscheinend derzeit in den Ferien nicht zu denken.Zu guter Letzt kamen noch ca. 15 Taucher flußabwärts dahergeschwommen,wie soll denn da was beißen,wenn das Wasser so beunruhigt wird!Anscheinend muß ich doch frühmorgens fischen gehen,wenn andere Leute normalerweise noch schlafen!!Gehört habe ich auch schon,daß am Traunfall eine Taucherschule eröffnet worden ist,wo man Tageskarten zum Preis von ca.€15 erwerben kann,mit der man in der Traun tauchen darf!?Ich bin frustriert!!#q #q
Was sagt Ihr denn da dazu??


----------



## löti (4. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus gismo!

mach mir auch schon etwas sorgen um unsere - mir funsportarten verseuchten flüsse ... ich war heute  in der donau bei linz ... da hab ich neben massenhaft booten auch 2 jetski gesehen ... ich dachte, die wären in der donau verboten ... hoffentlich hat sich da nicht irgend ein gesetz gelockert, da sonst diese dinger wahrscheinlich bald hordenweise über die donau ziehen werden  :v 

im stauraum aschach hab ich auch so nachgemachte wickinger-boote gesehen, die mit ihren sound-machines einen höllen lärm fabrizieren ... und die idylle am wasser zerstören ... da kann ich ja gleich in die disco fischen gehen  #d


----------



## Woif (5. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Griass eich!

Jo, dieses idiotische wikingerschiff #q (ich glaube es gibt sogar 2 davon): Die "lustigste" begegnung war an einem veregneten sonntag letztes jahr im herbst: War mit einem freund von mir dort und er fragte mich welch trottln aussa uns an so einem tag draussen san (nochdems jo schuastabuam grengt hot). Und nachdem uns ein paar radfahrer, ein walker und ein kanufahrer bestätigt hatten das wir nicht die einzigen deppen sind, kommt wie zum beweis dieses wikingerschiff mit lautestem DJ-Ötzi sound direkt aus walhalla, in einer lautstärke die selbst donnergott thor vertrieben hätte...

@gismo: ja, dass mit den kanuten ist traurig und wird sich leider die nächste zeit sicher auch nicht bessern. Und dass mit der tauchschule ist der hammer schlechthin - bin gespannt wann die ersten taucher bei mir "auftauchen"...
Also MichlMair: als angehender taucher stehst du schon jetzt auf meiner "abschussliste" :r


----------



## Lenzibald (5. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus. Warum jammerts wegen der Taucher die ergeben einen Wahnsinns Drill kann ich nur sagen. Hatte am Pleschingersee bei Linz einmal einen an der Angel, der hat nicht nur mordmäßig gezogen sondern auch noch relativ laut gebrüllt als er den Drilling von meinem Blinker im AR...... hatte. Selber schuld wenn man taucht wo es verboten ist. Die Anzeige gegen mich wurde dann auch niedergelegt weil mich ja keine Schuld traf.


----------



## rob (5. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

taucher in der traun?!
das ist ja was......gut das ich mit solchen dingen nur bedingt kämpfen muss.
mein auto wird heute hoffentlich repariert werden,damit ich endlich wieder mobil bin und ans wasser fahren kann.war gestern in einem club feiern...hab einen ordentlichen kater heute...wird scho)


----------



## bine (5. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

So einen Taucher würd ich auch gern mal drillen...   
Wär bestimmt eine gute Vorbereitung für die grossen Waller die demnächst vielleicht kommen!!!  #6 
@rob
ich feiere im September Geburtstag, hättest Du Lust dabei zu sein??  #2  :m


----------



## HD4ever (5. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

*Kann doch gar nich sein !!!!!
*das auf der Ecke zu wenig los ist ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ 
  konkret krasse paadys mit Playboy bunnys zum Augen reiben (und dunkelrote
  Ruten  -> @mike   :m ) ....
  und nett anzusehende Mädels die nette Angler suchen ....
  und Fische gibts ja auch da !!!
  also doch alles allerbest da unten   #c  :m


----------



## MichlMair (6. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

So, und i geh genau jetzt urlauben!#6 :k #2  :v #a 

Bin scho gerüstet für nächste Wochn Donau. Ca 90 Tauschlangen!

@Gismo: I hoff, Du wirst in Woifi aweng entlasten nexte Wochn, sunst kummt er nimma zaum mit de Viecher!

Schen Gruaß an olle.
Michl


----------



## gismowolf (6. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Michl!
Du fohrst mit Deina Frau a Wocha auf`d Insl!?Do wünsch i eich a schäin`s Weda und schäini Zanda!In dera Gegnd,wou´sd bisd,hob i in di Siebzga bis Ochtzga-Joar in da gressdn Hitz in seichdn Wossa wundaschäini Zanda gfaungd!!Oisou schlogd`s zua!!
Besten Gruß auch an Deine Frau  Wolfgang


----------



## HD4ever (6. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				gismowolf schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Michl!
> Du fohrst mit Deina Frau a Wocha auf`d Insl!?Do wünsch i eich a schäin`s Weda und schäini Zanda!In dera Gegnd,wou´sd bisd,hob i in di Siebzga bis Ochtzga-Joar in da gressdn Hitz in seichdn Wossa wundaschäini Zanda gfaungd!!Oisou schlogd`s zua!!
> Besten Gruß auch an Deine Frau  Wolfgang


  --------------------------------------------------------------------------

  ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ #d #c  nix verstehen ....  
  nichts desto trotz schönen Urlaub !!!!!!   :z


----------



## gismowolf (6. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo HD4ever!!
Da kommst Du zu einem der nächsten Boardie-Treffen,dann lernen wir Dir diese Sprache!!Du mußt allerdings einige Biere trinken,damit Du dann fließend sprechen kannst!Und wenn Bine die grüne Flasche wieder mitbringt,geht`s noch leichter!!
Okey?! Gruß nach Hamburg,Wolfgang


----------



## HD4ever (6. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				gismowolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo HD4ever!!
> Da kommst Du zu einem der nächsten Boardie-Treffen,dann lernen wir Dir diese Sprache!!Du mußt allerdings einige Biere trinken,damit Du dann fließend sprechen kannst!Und wenn Bine die grüne Flasche wieder mitbringt,geht`s noch leichter!!
> Okey?! Gruß nach Hamburg,Wolfgang


 na - das hört sich doch gut an !!!!!!  :z :z :z :z :z :z 
  Aber keine Angst --- soooo schlimm ist das auch nicht --- hab ja beruflich mit genug "andersdialektischen" zu tun #d#t
  Östereichern, Schweizern, Bayern, Schwaben .... und vor allem Pfälzer 
  --- klär mich auf mit der "grünen Flasche" ! #2


----------



## gismowolf (7. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus HD4ever!
Das Geheimnis der grünen Flasche darf und kann nur Bine lüften!!:m


----------



## bine (9. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@gismowolf
Danke, das ist lieb von Dir, man muss ja nichts im voraus verraten!!!! ;-))

@HD4ever
du kommst einfach mal auf´s Bayern- oder Österreicher-AB-Treffen und dann wirst Du in das Geheimnis eingeweiht werden!!!  ;-)))


----------



## rob (9. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo bine#h
vielen dank für die einladung!
wann ist den das genau lasst sich das mit dem karpfentreffen verbinden?
sonst denke ich das es eher knapp wird.
du nächstes we bin ich mit pogu am welsloch...juhhu..drück uns die daumen!
hoffentlich gehts dir und anni gut und lass den ollen dorsch von mir nett grüssen!!
lg rob


----------



## Reisender (9. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Also ich habe auch einige sprachfehler!! Norddeutsch, Rheinisch, Bayrisch,und nu noch Saarländisch.:q 

bin für weitere sprachfehler immer offen:g 

wie Hd4ever möchte ich auch wissen wann das AB treffen ist.
und was in der grünen flasche ist!!#h 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## gismowolf (9. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Reisender!
Einen Termin für`s nächste Boardtreffen bei uns gibt`s noch nicht.Da schieb ich den Ball an unseren mod,den rob weiter!:q  Der sollte ja schließlich alles ein bißchen organisieren und lenken(das steht ihm als mod zu!!)!!Und für dich gilt das selbe wie für Hd4ever,also geduldig warten,bis Bine auch Dich in das Geheimnis der grünen Flasche einweiht!:m


----------



## bine (10. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

...und das Geheimnis wird erst beim nächsten Treffen gelüftet.... :q  :q  :q  #6


----------



## rob (10. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

oooooohhhhhhhhhh gott neiiiiiiiiiiiinnn:c:c:c


----------



## bine (10. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@rob
was ist nein??? Das Geheimnis kennst Du doch schon!!!! ;-)))


----------



## rob (10. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ja eh ich bezog das auf den inhalt der grünen flasche:m


----------



## bine (10. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

wieso???    
Der Inhalt ist eigentlich sehr gut, mann muss ja nicht gleich die halbe Flasche nehmen....  :m  :q


----------



## rob (10. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

blödsinn du hast mir einen becher eingeschenkt und hast gesagt drink...weiter weiss ich nicht mehr ko-tropfen? :m


----------



## Reisender (10. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Na dann werden wir mal warten wann ein termin zu stande kommt.
meine freundin fragt schon immer ,du bist so viel unterwegs *wer* soll das bezahlen.;+ ;+ 

habe ihr einen zweiten job heute besorgt,das thema(*Wer*) hat sich erledigt:l 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## rob (10. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

na fein!
ich würde mal den april ins auge fassen...also im frühjahr sobald es das wetter zulässt.
wenn lenzi so nett ist und seinen teich zu verfügung stellt treffen wir uns wieder dort.
was meint ihr?
lg rob


----------



## bine (10. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@ rob
Wir sind auf jeden Fall mit dabei!!!  :m 
Für Anni nehm ich gleich den Gips wieder mit!!!    
...und übrigens Anni hat Dir eingeschenkt, nicht ich!!!  #2 
Ich würde so etwas ja nieee tun!!  #d  #d


----------



## Reisender (10. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

April,April der macht was er will 

nö weiß nicht wo das ist aber ihr werdet ja einen Nordeutschenrheinischenbayrischensaarländer ja nicht dumm sterben lassen wie ich euch kenne.:m 

in übrigen :ist ein sehr netter, höflicher,TH-hir.:z 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## bine (10. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@Reisender
Linz liegt in Österreich  ;-)))


----------



## Reisender (10. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@BINE#d #d 
währe doch glatt an die mosel gerauscht zum#a .........

österreich,habe noch schillinge die kann ich ja mitnehmen.

Bine#y du kleine grüne flasche (brauche ich einen reisepass )


Wußte ich doch, habe schon alles geplant.

Liebe grüße an Bine
Reisender


----------



## rob (10. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

reisender du banause in österreich haben wir den euro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honeybee (10. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

als nicht Österreicher sag ich trotzdem mal hallo hier#h


----------



## rob (10. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo honeybee#h
herzlich willkommen in österreich!!
viel spass mit uns:m


----------



## Lenzibald (10. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Leute. Türlich könnts wieder kommen wenns wollts. Hat euch anscheinend gefallen an meiner Pfütze. Diesmal sollten wir das ganze allerdings besser Planen damit dann auch alle zeit haben. Also bald genug mit dem Termin einteilen sonnst sagen wider einige ab. Möchte auch noch alle neulinge an Board begrüßen und viel spass hier.


----------



## Reisender (10. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus----perfekt,schulterklopfen:q 

@rob 
kaum habe ich meine ski aus dann willste schon unsere starke währung haben.:c :c 
man ist das schon so lange her das ich mit der polizei wegen dieser vinette,wingnette???? zoff hatte?

was mach ich jetzt mit meinen 1,5 millionen schilling   
fragen über fragen

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## rob (10. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

die 1,5 mille kannst mir geben..ich trag sie dann zur österreichischen nationalbank und tausche sie um:m


----------



## Reisender (10. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@rob alter mann, die sind sau schwer,das kann ich dir nicht zumuten:q 

danke für das angebot.  

war schon oft in öster...
kann mich noch gut erinnern wie ich mit 9 Jahren mit peter maffay angeln war#h #h erst würmer gesucht dann ran an den fisch.ob wir was gefangen haben weiß ich nicht mehr.auch an welche see wir waren keine ahnung mehr.:c 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## bine (10. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@Reisender
Die Schillinge teile ich mit Rob, wir tragens gemeinsam zur Nationalbank und machen nehmens dann für ein Häuschen in Norge her!!! oder ws meinst Du Rob???

@Lenzibald
Die beiden Zeltplätze für uns Bayern bitte wieder im voraus reservieren, da kennen wir schon den Weg!!!!  ;-)) Es war einfach wunderschön!!! Umsonst wären wir ja nicht noch ´ne Nacht (und nen ganzen Tag!!) geblieben!!!!


----------



## gismowolf (10. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Bine!
Wo hast Du denn da in letzter Zeit einen Dorsch gefangen??Zeig mir(uns)doch ein 
Bildchen davon!!;+  Hab ich da vielleicht etwas nicht mitbekommen??;+
Auf jeden Fall will ich Dir dazu doch noch ein ganz kräftiges PH wünschen!!
@Honeybee!
Servus,ich begrüße Dich hier im Österreicheck recht herzlich!Freut mich,daß Du hier hereingeguckt hast!Ich wünsch Dir recht viel Spaß hier!:q


----------



## Dorsch1 (11. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Gismo

Hier isser der Dorsch von der Bine. :q  :q  :q 
Foto ist mein Avatare. #4


----------



## gismowolf (11. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hab ich mir`s doch gedacht!!Aber da siehst Du`s wieder,es kommt,wie es kommen soll!
Österreichischer Boden kann in Bezug auf Beziehungen sehr fruchtbar sein!Ich gratuliere Euch recht herzlich!!  #h #h #h #g #g


----------



## rob (11. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@gismo:m
und was für ein kapitaler!war sicher kein leichter drill..hoffentlich kam die blase nicht aus dem maul


----------



## Reisender (11. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ich möchte es sehen ,BITTE BITTE


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## rob (11. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

??wen oder was willst du sehen?? den dorsch1?


----------



## honeybee (11. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

nabend


----------



## rob (11. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

nabend jana#h


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (11. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

pfffff mir ist faaaaaaaaaad!!!!!!!#h ich wink halt mal so in der runde herum.....


----------



## honeybee (11. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

na rob

alles fit im schritt?


----------



## rob (11. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

jo...ois kloar bei de hoar!
warst du heute arbeiten?gab es ein feuer zu löschen?


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (11. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ich geh jetzt mützln gute nacht der halt noch hier ist!#u#u #u  #h


----------



## Lenzibald (12. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus. @Bine denke ich mir das schön war hast ja nicht umsonst den glaube ich einzigen existierenden Süßwasserdorsch dens gibt bei mir am Teich gefangen. Da können wieder mal alle staunen wir haben Süßwasserdorsche in Ösiland.


----------



## bine (12. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Tja, Lenzibald,
kannst mal sehen, was Dein Teich und Deine Karpfen alles auslösen können!!! Es war einfach super, und wir sind nächstes Jahr natürlich wieder dabei, wenn wir dürfen!!! ;-)))


----------



## bine (12. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@rob
ach, ja, die Blase kam beim Drill nicht aus dem Mund, aber ich kann Dir sagen, es war kein leichter Drill!!!! ;-)))


----------



## bine (12. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@Lenzibald
übrigens hab ich doch einmal gebrüllt: "ich hab ´nen Kapitalen"... da war wahrscheinlich nicht der Karpi gemeint!! ;-))


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@ bine

Wer war denn dann damit gemeint? ;+  :q 
Was da doch alles bei Lenzi so rum schwimmt.


----------



## gismowolf (22. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Anglerfreunde!
Bin ein,zwei Wochen offline!!#h
Seid nicht zu aktiv,damit ich nicht zuviel zum Nachlesen habe!!#6


----------



## MichlMair (23. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Griaß eich,

melde mich wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück.
Bilanz:

4 Tage und Nächte Campingurlaub mit Frau bei der Donau (NÖ): Nix richtiges! (nur Brachsen, Blaunasen, Barben, Forelle, Barsch etc)

3 Nächte Raum Aschach auf Waller: kein Biss!
Letzte Nacht hab ich mit einer Rute 'Normal' gefischt und einen Aal erbeutet.
Also fischereilich recht beschissen gewesen, sonst wars ok, da ich mich auch ohne kapitale Fänge am Erlebnis Donau erfreuen kann.
Eine halbe Nacht war Woif bei mir und am nächsten Tag haben mich Löti und seine Freundin besucht. Sonst alleine.

Ich hab 2 Nächte im Stauraum mit je einer Angel auf Bojenmontage, Knochen und U-Pose gefischt: Die Boje ca. acht Meter von einem versunkenen Biotop (jetzt 5m Tief, die Wipfeln der Bäume ragen aus dem Wasser) entfernt am Übergang von ca. 11m auf 5m. Der Haken auf ca. 4m Tiefe. 
Die Knochenmontage in einen ausgespülten ufernahen Bereich von ca. 13m Tiefe, der Haken auf ca. 3m Tiefe.
Die U-Pose weiter draußen in 23m tiefem Wasser ca. 8m über Grund.

Es hat mich schon etwas gewundert, dass ich keinen Fischkontakt hatte, da ich an dieser Stelle schon einige kleine Welse gefangen hatte.

Naja, ich hoffe, dass ich dieses Jahr nochmals zum Ansitzen komm. Sonst halt nächstes Jahr. Irgendwo verstecken sie sich die Waller, ich werd sir schon finden und dann ist die Freude umso größer. Eines ist mir in der Zeit an der Donau schon klar geworden: Ich hab keine Lust mehr an Seen zu sitzen, auch wenns vielleicht leichter wäre.
Ich will Donauräuber!!!

Schöne Grüße von einem am ersten Arbeitstag bereits zu Tode betrübten
Michl:c


----------



## löti (23. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus michl!

wir werden schon noch unsere hotspot's in der donau finden - und unsere erfolge feiern. da bin ich mir ganz sicher. eine gute möglichkeit haben wir ja schon andiskutiert - aber da brauchen wir noch das nötige high-tech equipment.

lg
löti


----------



## rob (24. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hey michl!!
nicht aufgeben..ich hab mich auch blöd gesucht und versucht..nach einiger zeit ging es:m
wir werden den wallern in der donau von linz bis wien schon das fürchten lernen!
petri euch allen!
lg rob#h


----------



## MichlMair (25. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Rob,
aufgegeben wird sowieso nicht.
Wenn was gemacht wird, dann wird vielleicht gekündigt?!?

Am Freitag gib ichs mir nochmal Spitz-Volley!

LG
Michl


----------



## MrBadGuy (25. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi!
Ich hab die Karte im Donaukanal und im Mühlwasser Lobau,in den einem 
Gewässer fange ich Zander,Rapfen,schöne Barbe(größte 3,75kg),Rußnasen und Forellen im andren schöne Karpfen(größter 7,15kg),Hechte("größter" 65cm)und kleine Welse bis 80cm,dadurch das man nicht Nachtfischen darf ist es schwer 
welche zu überlisten.
Hatte aber auch Jahreskarten in der Schwechat,Mannswörth,Wienfluß,Neu 
Donau.Hab eigentlich schon in jedem Bundesland einmal gefischt ausser Tirol und Voralberg#g 
mfg Oli


----------



## rob (31. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

feine reviere hast du da oli!
hoff wir kommen doch noch einmal zum gemeinsamen fischen!
hast du bei mir von fr auf sa um 2 in der früh angerufen??
lg rob


----------



## MrBadGuy (31. August 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Rob!!
Ich hab dich am Smstag(unter Tags) mehrmals angerufen,bin aber immer auf deine Sprachbox gekommen,wollte nämlich sagen das ich kein Auto hab,weil meine Mutter es gebraucht hat:c .Naja ich hoffe auch das wir noch einmal bevor es kalt wird mal zu #a  kommen.mfg Oli


----------



## Fischermichl (15. September 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

bin aus OÖ aus Traun (Raume Linz) und angle bei der Traun (Ecklbauer)


----------



## rob (15. September 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo fischermichl!!
ein herzliches willkommen im ab und in der österreich ecke!!!!
gibt ja einige boardies in deiner ecke,die dir sicher auch bei deiner gewässerfrage helfen können.
lg aus wien
rob#h


----------



## MichlMair (16. September 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Fischermichl!

Net sagen, Du schmeißt die Krebsen wieder zurück!
Nur ein toter Signalkrebs ist ein guter Signalkrebs -> merken!

Ansonsten herzlich willkommen an Board. Schmankerltreffen2?

Schen Gruaß,
Mairmichl


----------



## gismowolf (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo,schlafen hier alle?
Nachdem es schon längere Zeit hier so ruhig ist,muß ich euch Appetit auf geräucherte Forellen machen!Vielleicht wecken die hier einige Boardis auf??!
Da hat`s mir aber die Bilderreihenfolge etwas durcheinander gebracht!! #h  :q


----------



## bine (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@gismo
ich wollt´eigentlich grad ins Bett gehen, morgen abend gehts ja los zur Boardiereise nach Norge, aber jetzt hab ich einfach nur HUNGER!!!!  |kopfkrat  |supergri 

Freu mich schon auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen mit Euch "Ösis"  :m  :m  :m
Vielleicht besucht ihr ja Anni, Micha und mich mal auf einem Rennen (sind ja eh fast alle in Österreich!!) Rennkalender werd ich nch der Boardiereise mal veröffentlichen!!  #6


----------



## gismowolf (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Bine!
Zu Eurem Norge-Trip wünsch ich Euch so schönes Wetter,wie`s wir hier jetzt haben
und natürlich auch viele Fische!Ihr Frauen.......zeigt es den fischenden Männern,wo`s lang geht!!#6
Vielleicht paßt`s ja wirklich mal im Winter,daß wir Euch(Anni,Du und Micha)mit Deinen Hunden wo anfeuern können!


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Moin gismo

Wir würden uns auf alle Fälle sehr freuen darüber.

Sachen für Norge sind fertig verpackt und wie immer viel zu viel dabei.   
Die bine hat schon im letztem Jahr gezeigt wo wir Männer unsere Grenzen haben.
Sie hat mit einem Köhler von 22Pfd vorgelegt. |kopfkrat


----------



## Woif (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Morgen gismo|wavey: . 

Wie du siehst schlafe ich nie!

Sehen ja spitze aus deine forellen. Nur wie hat sich da ein aal untergeschlichen?


----------



## gismowolf (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Micha!
Dann spuck mal in die Hände,hast ja einiges aufzuholen!!
Und hauch bitte dem rob den Norge-Virus ein.Möchte,daß er mal mit mir übern Polarkreis mitfährt!


----------



## bine (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@gismowolf
ich denke,den Norge-Virus brauchen wir rob nicht einhauchen, sonder der sucht sich eh sofort seinen Weg nach innen und setzt sich dort sofort fest!!!  :m


----------



## gismowolf (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Woif!
Du bist ja sozusagen der große " Seher " im Hinter-bzw.Untergrund!! #6 :m
Das sind nicht nur Fische von mir,sondern auch von meinem Spezi "Otto",der den Aal
glaub`ich in der Antiesen gefangen hat!!Und wenn Otto die "Selch"anheizt,in die gut 150Stk Fische reinpassen,dann häng ich auch einige dazu! 
Solche Gelegenheiten muß man ausnützen!!Übrigens hab ich hier ein Foto von meinem Spezi Otto beim Fischen in der Ager an einem Septembermorgen!


----------



## rob (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

super bilder wolfgang:m
verabschiede mich hiermit bei den schweizern und österreichern#h#h
fahren in 4 stunden gen norge,bleibt brav und wir hören uns.
möge der virus mich infizieren:m


----------



## KampfKater (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo wolfgang

du hast mir mit deinen bildern so einen guster gemacht, daß ich mir am freitag
mal schnell in haag/hausruck ein paar forellen und saiblinge für den räucherofen holen werde.
was tut sich beim fischen. ich habs vorige woche wieder mal probiert. ergebnis waren 11 marmorierte meergrundeln in 3 stunden, ich kann diesen sch...fisch nicht mehr sehen, anscheinend ist die ganze donau voll damit.

ich hoffe bei dir und allen anderen beißt a bissl mehr als bei mir.


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Robert!
Schön,daß Du wieder am Board bist!!Streß-und pc-Probs beseitigt?
Von unserer Fischerei ist in letzter Zeit nicht viel zu vermelden!Lobenswert zu erwähnen ist,daß von der Stiftsverwaltung Lambach,Abt.Forst und Fischerei,laichreife
BF eingesetzt wurden,damit vielleicht doch wieder einmal Jungforellen die Traun und Ager bevölkern und wir Lizenznehmer nicht immer nur gemästete Besatzfische fangen
können!Die Krebsplage ist zwischenzeitlich puplik geworden,es gab Berichte in Zeitungen und ORF und unser Oberlandesfischer ..Wö...b..er.. hat nichts anderes dazu zu sagen,als daß Lizenznehmern das Fischen mit Netzen gemäß Traun-Fischereiordnung bei Strafe verboten ist und die Krebse nur mit der Hand gefangen werden dürfen!! Dem ist bis jetzt noch nicht klar geworden,was es bedeutet,wenn am Boden der Traun bis zu 30 Amikrebse per m²herumkriechen und alles anknabbern,was in ein intaktes Ökosystem gehört! :e 
Nach Aussage eines mir gut bekannten Attersee-Fischers sind die Ami-Krebse derzeit
schon dabei,den Attersee zu "erobern"!Gottseidank steigen sie nicht in die Kaltwasserführenden Bäche auf.Dieses Quellwasser ist denen doch zu kalt!Aber im Seebereich werden und wurden schon welche gefangen!
Dir wünsch ich,daß Du einige schöne Zander und Hechte fängst,es ist wieder Herbst!!


----------



## Siluris (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Ein kräftiges Petri an alle Österreicher im Board.
Seit einigen Tagen, bin ich, ein Steirer in diesem Forum angemeldet.
Meine Leidenschaft ist die Bach und Flussfischerei auf Salmoniden, mit Spinn- oder Fliegenrute.
Meine Lieblingsstrecke ist die Mur im Bereich der steir-Salzb. Landesgrenze.
Forellen und Äschen in Topform.

lg
Siluris


----------



## rob (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo siluris!auch hier nochmal herzlich willkommen!

@ all:sorry das ich im moment so wenig schreibe,aber ich habe so viel arbeit wie noch nie:m ausserdem steht mein auto noch immer mit kaputten bremsen herum.somit bin ich immer angewiesen das ein freund mit mir ans wasser fährt.
seit dem po und norge war ich erst 2 mal in meinen revieren fischen.einmal am samstag am fuchsbodenteich.gefischt auf zander aber leider nichts gebissen.tagsüber die satzkarpfen ärgern wollen aber nur einen überredet.von montag auf dienstag war ich mit dem posengucker in aw.die nacht war schon ganz frisch und die fische waren irgendwo nur nicht bei uns.auch die aalrutten wollten noch nicht so recht.haben sogar zu fuss die fische gesucht....was ich alter ansitzer sonst überhaupt nicht mach
so werd ich mich langsam auf den winter einstellen und das feedern auf zander,rutte und ko angehen.
hoff bei euch tut sich fischmässig mehr.
lg rob


----------



## bine (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Siluris!!
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!!!  #6 
Ich hoffe Du fühlst Dich wohl unter uns "Angelverrückten"  :q


----------



## rob (21. November 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo leute!
wie gehts euch so?
was fängt ihr gerade ,was beisst?
ich bin leider noch immer wegen meines autos ohne bremsen weit weg von meinen wasserln.
ist schon echt hart den guten herbst zu versäumen und jetzt auch noch die top ruttenzeit.wollten ja dieses woende mit posengucker losziehen.leider hat der kreuzschmerzen und geht lieber thermenhoff es geht ihm bald wieder gut.
so haben wir nächstes woende eine session geplant.komme wettermässig was wolle
eventuell will ja noch jemand von den wiener aw fischern mitkommen???
wos is los maki,franze,.....!!!moch ma wos
ich bin schon so heiss aufs fischen und so unrund wegen des enzugs das ich bei geschlossenen augen das wasser die wehr runter fliessen höre:l:c
wenn alles gut geht hab ich auch bald wieder ein auto:m
schönen sonntag euch allen
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (21. November 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi rob!
Beim guten Herbst hast heuer nichts versäumt!!In Summe habe ich heuer wesentlich mehr 
Ami-Krebse als Fische gefangen!!Nicht nur stückzahlmäßig,sondern auch vom Gewicht her!Ich würde gerne auf Rutten fischen und habe auch schon Versuche gestartet,aber 
wie es aussieht wird nichts daraus werden!Erfolgversprechende Gewässer haben von mir Anfahrtswege von 100km und mehr und dann in der Nacht noch zurückfahren?!Da sieht`s traurig aus!!
Ich werde mich jetzt wieder schön langsam auf das feine Winterfischen mit der Mormyschka konzentrieren,habe dazu im Karpfenfischen-Forum im Thread "Winterfischen"ein posting geschrieben,das ich aber leider hier nicht herkopieren kann!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Reisender (21. November 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

*Geschrieben von grismowolf.*..habe es mal für dich geholt!!!!!#h 


Im Winter kommt die Zeit für die feinste Fischerei des Jahres mit Ködern wie Mormyschka und kleinsten Zockern bis 15g.Man benötigt dazu eine feine Rutenspitze,
die den zartesten Nuckelbiß anzeigt,dünnste Schnüre und eine tiefere Stelle im Fluß,
wo die Fische unter versunkenen Bäumen und im Wurzelwerk von am Ufer stehenden Bäumen gute Unterstände haben.Auch wenn die Fische(ich spreche hier von allen
winteraktiven Weißfischen,Barschen und auch von Karpfen)im Fluß nicht beißen wollen,macht sie das auf und ab,sowie die seitlichen Hüpfer der Mormyschka aggressiv
und sie gehen auf die Mormyschka los und beißen hinein!!
Wie jeder weiß,gibt es auch im Winter,speziell um die Zeit um Weihnachten eine Tauwetterperiode,die den Wasserstand kurzfristig steigen läßt.In dieser Zeit verbrauchen die Fische mehr Energie als im Ruhezustand und wenn das Wasser fällt,das ist so meist 2-3 Tage nach dem Höchststand,dann werden sie sehr aktiv und fressen alles was daherschwimmt,freßbar aussieht und nach Nahrung schmeckt.Deshalb habe auch meist um diese Zeit auch Karpfen gefangen,nicht einmal,sondern immer dann,wenn im Winter das Hochwasser wieder zurückgeht.Man 
benötigt zum Fischen keine eigene Rute dazu(ein sogenannter Pimpel eignet sich nur zum Eisfischen=Kurzrute,ca.30-50cm lang),sondern kann den Spitzenring gegen einen mit Innengewinde tauschen und dann feine Spitzen von der Winkelpickerfischereiausrüstung hineinschrauben oder man macht sich aus einer gebrauchten Gitarresaite eine Spitze,fädelt dazu noch eine mit einer Schockfarbe gut sichtbar gemachte Balsaholzkugel auf und befestigt diese Spitze mit Klebeband vor dem Spitzenring.Eine (1!) Made(2 sind zuviel!)auf den Haken der Mormyschka gespießt
und mit 0.08 bis max.0.12 Monofil runtergelassen auf den Grund.Ca.5-10cm hochgezogen und einige Male im Prinzip wie mit einem Pilker gehoben und gesenkt.Dann ruhig halten und wenn der Bißanzeiger ein oder zweimal leicht nach unten wippt,anschlagen!!Man kann und will es nicht glauben,aber ich habe eben mit dieser 
Fischerei im Winter schon Massenfänge erlebt.
__________________
Grüße und ein kräftiges Petri Heil aus dem Hausruckwald - gismowolf
Noch ca.1800 Stunden Streß im Job
dann nur noch f i s c h e n ,fischen,fi.. 






 


habe ihn mal für dich geholt::::#h #h #h


----------



## gismowolf (21. November 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Meinen herzlichsten Dank für Deine Hilfe Reisender,das ist halt Anglerboard pur!!!


----------



## gismowolf (22. November 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Gestern gab`s zum sonntägigem Mittagessen gebratene und im Backrohr fertiggegarte 
Regenbogner mit Steinpilzen,Kartoffeln und Paradeisern.
Wie sieht`s mit dem nächsten Schmankerltreffen aus???


----------



## Reisender (22. November 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

na und ich hatte gestern und heute ente, aber nicht selbst gefangen:q :q zumindist dieses mal nicht:g :g :g :g :g 

sieht aber klasse aus, sabber leck.:k


----------



## gismowolf (23. November 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Mike!
Hätte Dich und Deine Freundin ja gerne dazu eingeladen,aber bei Du reist ja immer 
irgendwo herum!?#h


----------



## Reisender (23. November 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@gismowolf

danke!! werde versuchen mich zu zügeln.
aber ich denke, wir werden irgendwan noch in denn genuß kommen.
wie heißt es immer !! was nicht ist kann noch werden#h #h  #6 #6


----------



## MichlMair (23. November 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Wolfgang,

eigentlich hätten wir ja November für die 2. Auflage des Schmankerltreffens ausgemacht.
Bei mir siehts da leider nicht so gut aus, da ich mich zur Zeit mehr als Reisender2 denn als MichlMair ausgeben sollte. Bin wieder in der Stmk :-(
Ich bin schon ganz heiß auf die Aschachsaison, die bereits zu beginnen versucht (Schnee, Minusgrade). Da seh ich schon die Äschen, Karpfen, Nasen und was sich sonst noch so alles in der Aschach tummelt bei -5°C im gefrorenen Schnee liegen.
Es gibt halt ein paar Wintertage, an denen der Angeltrip alle übrigen Jahreszeiten deutlich in den Schatten stellt (siehe Dein Beitrag Mormyschka).
-> Jänner, Februar mit Niederschlag, dann kann mich auch die Arbeit nicht mehr abhalten! Feines Zeug und los gehts #6 
Wie gehts bei Dir nach Nov. weiter? Bist ja großteils an die Traunordnung gebunden, oder?

LG
Michl


----------



## gismowolf (23. November 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Michl!
In Traun und Ager gibt`s seit 01.11.04 Winterruhe bis 01.05.05!In der Antiesen kann
ich unter Einhaltung der Artenschonzeiten das ganze Jahr fischen!Schau einmal ein paar postings nach oben,da hab ich was über die feine Winterfischerei geschrieben und werde das an den restlichen WE bis zum Jahresende auch öfter ausüben!Ich meine die Fischerei mit der Mormayschka!!Kennst Du ein Gewässer,oder hast Du in letzter Zeit
etwas gehört,wo Die Aussicht besteht,daß man vielleicht eine Rutte fangen könnte???
Wenn Dir was einfällt,könnten wir ja mit Deinem Bruder und Woif einmal an einem WE 
einen Versuch starten,wenn`s dort auch Gäste-oder Tageskarten gibt!
Für`s Schmankerltreffen bin ich auf Abruf bereit.Irgendwann wid`s schon wieder passen.Eingelegte Eierschwammerl und Knoferl sind schon reserviert dafür.
Gruß auch an Deine Frau und Django!!  Wolfgang


----------



## MichlMair (23. November 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Gismo,

genau diesen Beitrag wollte ich ansprechen. Der Winter bringt andere Herausforderungen mit sich. Z.B. einen guten 50er Schuppenkarpfen mit der 0,14er aus der Strömung zu holen ist im Winter sin Erlebnis.
Bzgl. Rutten fällt mir nicht viel ein. Ich bin die letzten Jahre nicht mehr darauf gegangen.
Vorher war ich hauptsächlich in der Donau, dort gings auch ganz vernünftig, allerdings keine Riesen.
Vielleicht gehe ich am WE einmal. Ist aber wetter- und befehlsabhängig ;-)
Appropos: Ich richte die Grüße gerne aus!
Mein Bruder ist derzeit zu hechtengeil, dass er sich auf Rutten ansitzt. Woif würde es sicher mehr ansprechen.
Vielleicht wirds was. Donau TK 6,-  -> da ist nicht viel verhaut!
LG
Michi


----------



## gismowolf (23. November 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@Michl!
Ok!Warte auf eine Meldung z.B.....morgen um ....Uhr sind wir.....dort! #::q #h


----------



## rob (27. November 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

morgen männers!!
hoff es geht euch gut.
ich kann mit froher kunde vermelden das der posengucker und ich von heute bis sonntag in aw durchfischen werden.juhuuuuuu. wir wollen auf rutten und zander.
hoffentlich frieren wir in der nacht nicht am sessel ein
wünsch allen ein schönes wochenende.möge petrus mit uns sein:m
lg rob

p.s.:danke gismo für dein nettes ausführliches mail.muss mir auch so ein ruterl bauen!


----------



## gismowolf (27. November 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Dazu wünsch ich Euch ein ein kräftiges PH und für uns dann eine Super-Reportage mit Fotos,so wie wir das ja von Dir kennen!  #h
Übrigens .........  bei hat es heute früh um 05:00 schon +6°C gehabt...es wird wieder wärmer!


----------



## rob (29. November 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus leut!
sind wieder heil zurück und nicht am sessel erfroren.
gestern nacht lief nichts aber die nacht auf sonntag war super.ich hab 5 rutten fangen können,wobei 4 stück um die 56cm und einen kilo gross waren!!!!und eine mit einem ca viertel kilo.ich hab noch nie in einer nacht so viele grosse fangen können.
bilder gibt es später!leider hat der werner weniger glück,aber nächstes mal klappt es bestimmt.
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (29. November 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi rob!
Gratuliere zu den schönen Fängen!Wenn man einmal eine Glücksträhne hat,dann wirkt sich die,wie man lesen und hoffentlich auch bald sehen kann,auch bei der Fischerei aus!:q
Da fallen mir unvergessene Novemberabende u.-nächte ein,die ich in meiner Jugendzeit an der Naarnmündung erleben durfte.Da waren Ruttenfänge zwischen 15 und 30 Stück pro Fischer in der Zeit von 17:00 bis 23:00 üblich.Und da saßen und standen beidseitig 
der Mündung 10-15 Fischer!!Aber das waren die guten alten(die goldenen)Zeiten um 1965 der Ruttenfischerei in Oberösterreich an der Donau.Angeködert haben wir,soweit vorhanden,Hühnerdärme,Fischfetzen und Würmer.Durch die starke Verschlammung in den Staubereichen der Kraftwerke verlieren die Rutten den Großteil ihrer Lebensräume 
in der Donau.Obwohl die Rutte der größte Laichräuber ist,ist es eigentlich schade,daß der Bestand so abgenommen hat. #h


----------



## rob (29. November 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

schaut ma;hier hab ich einige fotos eingestellt.
lg rob

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?p=548170&posted=1


----------



## KampfKater (29. November 2004)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo rob

ein kräftiges petri kann ich da nur wünschen. eigentlich hab ich mir für heuer 
auch mal so eine rutten-session vorgenommen, aber wie ausschaut is mal wieder nix draus geworden.
nochmal PH zu dem tollen fang


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Was ist los mit Euch?Haltet Ihr alle Winterschlaf?Oder fischt Ihr nur von April bis November??
Aber vielleicht ist es Euch so wie mir ergangen,daß Ihr beim heurigen Silvesterfischen
"nur" eine Schuppe nach einem Biß erbeuten konntet?!
Es wird wahrscheinlich auch so gewesen sein,daß die Fische die wetterliche Warmfront,die uns heute starke Regenfälle so um +5°C gebracht hat,als beißfeindlich empfunden haben!
Ich wünsche Euch allen hier ein kräftiges PH für 2005 .....Wolfgang


----------



## rob (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hehe wolfgang...winterschlaf ist gut
da ich ja noch immer kein auto habe komm ich ja nicht ans wasser und kann dem zufolge nichts berichten.morgen aber geh ich eines kaufen:m bzw angebote sondieren.juhu ein nagelneuer l 200 highpower pickup wird es werden...freu...der wird mich hoffentlich die nächsten jahre sicher aus dem wald bringen oder eben knapp unter den polarkreis:m
nächstes wochenende gehen der posengucker,soxl und ich nach aw fischen.
unser erstes antesten in diesem jahr.bin echt schon heiss auf die kommende saison und kann es gar nicht mehr erwarten meine bojen im frühjahr zu spannen.
lg aus wien
rob#h


----------



## gismowolf (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Robert!
Da gratuliere ich aber !!
Da wird Dir so ein Marsch im stockdunklen Au-Urwald in Zukunft ja erspart bleiben und 
Du kannst sicher sein,daß Du von überall dort,wo Du hingefahren bist,wieder weg fahren kannst!!Kaufst Du da einen Turbo-Diesel oder einen Benziner?Zeig uns doch hier dann ein paar Bilder,wenn Du weißt,welcher es werden wird!!Ich glaube,ich habe da einen gesehen,der kann sogar eine Wohnmobileinheit huckepack nehmen und überall dort,wo`s einem gefällt und wo`s erlaubt ist,diese abstellen und mit dem Auto kann man dann zum Fischen herumfahren,und ab und zu fährt man halt in`s sogenannte Hauptquartier!!:q  #h
Das mit dem Winterschlaf war ja nicht für Dich gedacht,es gibt doch schon eine große 
Anzahl österr.Boardis,die auch schon länger nichts mehr hören oder hier nichts mehr
lesen lassen!!


----------



## Gast 1 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Ich habe nicht Alles gelesen,
 aber Ihr habt doch schon eine ganze Menge Österreicher hier.

 Weiter so.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## rob (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo falk#h
der beitrag ist ja schon etwas älter.zu dieser zeit waren wir ösis hier im board nicht wirklich formiert:m
jetzt gibt es ja schon eine ganze menge aktiver österreicher.viele konnte ich schon persönlich kennen lernen und viele werd ich noch kennen lernen.unser zweites österreichisches ab treffen wird ja auch im frühjahr statt finden.auf das freu ich mich schon sehr.eventuell möchtest du ja auch kommen.
aber wolfgang hat recht..einige scheinen wohl wirklich gerade im winterschlaf zu sein.aufwacheeeeeeeen
lg rob


----------



## sebastian (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ferien eben


----------



## rob (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

aha sebi...du schreibst also nur wärend dem unterricht,schwänzt ihn und gehst fischen.in den ferien machst dann was anderes:m
servas#h


----------



## Gast 1 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> hallo falk#h
> der beitrag ist ja schon etwas älter.zu dieser zeit waren wir ösis hier im board nicht wirklich formiert:m
> jetzt gibt es ja schon eine ganze menge aktiver österreicher.viele konnte ich schon persönlich kennen lernen und viele werd ich noch kennen lernen.unser zweites österreichisches ab treffen wird ja auch im frühjahr statt finden.auf das freu ich mich schon sehr.eventuell möchtest du ja auch kommen.
> aber wolfgang hat recht..einige scheinen wohl wirklich gerade im winterschlaf zu sein.aufwacheeeeeeeen
> lg rob


 Für mich ist der Weg zu weit, aber wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt, verlinke ich das mal im "Ö" - Bord.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

 Mal sehen, wer kommt.
 Wir sind doch Alle Angler und in div. Foren unterwegs.#h#h#h


----------



## sebastian (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

genau  in den Ferien schlaf ich bis 1 oder 2 dann ess ich frühstück, schnitzel oder sowas  und dann spiel ich Computer, und dann wieder 11 Stunden schlafen  . Aber jetzt is wieder die harte Zeit des lernens  Mathenachschularbeit bääääääääääähhhhh


----------



## rob (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

falk unser österreichisches abtreffen findet immer in österreich statt.letztes jahr beim lenzibald am teich in linz und heuer hoff ich auch.war eine sehr nette sache.sogar boardies aus deutschland sind extra angereist.also so weit hast du es ja dann doch nicht:m
lg rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

grias euch leute#h ! ich bin ja schon ganz wuschig auf die heurige saison mal sehen was diese so bringt, hoffentlich was dickes schwarzes mit langen bart:q ! mfg.#6


----------



## rob (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

sebi du bist ein kleiner schlawiner :q  :m 

@gismo.hier mein neues outdoorgefährt.genau so wie auf dem foto bekomm ich ihn.ist die l 200 s klasse highpower mit klimaanlage,alles elektrisch,navigationsinstrumente wie kompass neigungwinkel,gps,spurverbreiterung,höher gelegt,trittbretter,kotflügelverbreiterung,alufelgen,fettere reifen,den starken 133,5 ps turbodiesel,zuschaltbarem allrad mit high und low gängen,differenzialsperre,freilaufnarben und allem pi pa po:l:l
yes
werd ihn mir auf die firma liesen.zahlt sich aus mit dem fahr ich die nächsten 400000 km ohne probleme.ausserdem melde ich ihn als klein lkw an.das spart sehr viel steuern.
zuglast 500 kg ungebremst,2500 gebremst und 1000kg zulast.platz für 5 personen..da geht einiges.bin noch am überlegen eine seilwinde zu kaufen...schau mer mal.lg rob


----------



## rob (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servas gregor...na auch aufgewacht:m
wie gehts der loli und eurem zukünftigen kleinen!
du nimmst du dir auch im kommenden jahr die karte in aw???dann wird es sicher was mit einem grossen schwarzen barteligen schleimigen werden
lg rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

na nicht schlecht der specht rob, sieht echt geil aus die luxus carosse#6 ! da wirst du keine probleme haben die 2 meter welse zu transportieren.... natürlich nehme ich mir die karte bei euch, freu mich schon.... meiner loli gehts bestens|supergri


----------



## sebastian (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ui rob der panzerfahrer 
tolles gefährt ! Einfach Perfekt für die Donauauen !


----------



## rob (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

genau!dann nehm ich die mädels mit in die au und fahre berg und tal.die werden sich dann schutzsuchend an mir fest halten:l :q :m

@gregor:fein lass sie schön grüssen!ganz besonders freut mich das du nächstes jahr mit von der partie bist:m #6  #6 
stell dir nur das bild vor 6 bojenmontagen sperren den donaualtarm ab :q  :q  :q


----------



## gismowolf (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Super Gefährt Robert!!#6
Eine Dachgalerie brauchst noch für`s Schiffanakel zum Bojenauslegen!!Weil im Laderaum wirst dann Dein ganzes Fischerzeug herumkutschieren!Ich weiß das,weil wenn ich was such,was in letztwer Zeit öfter vorkommt,dann find ich`s immer im Auto!! #h :q #h


----------



## Gast 1 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Waauuuu#h#h#h#h#h#h

 Ihr seit ja echt gut drauf|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

 War aber ernst gemeint:

 Fragt mal die "Ö" sies.

 Nette Leute, ich komme nicht, aber vielleicht die Anderen.

 Ps: Kontakt in meiner Signatur.
 (Haftung ausgeschlossen)


----------



## Lenzibald (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Leute. Sicher mach mas wieder bei mir wenns wolts, jeder der kommen will ist herzlich wilkommen. Is eben Schei..... an öffentlichen gewässern weil dann wieder Lizenzen und Fischerbüchel für Oberösterreich gekauft werden müssen unsere deutschen Kumpels und Kumpelinen brauchen wieder ne Sondergenehmigung und so weiter. Bei mir brauchts das alles nicht und Fische wurden auch gefangen. Beim heurigen Treffen nehm ich mir mit sicherheit frei damit ich net wider um 8 abhauen muß. Nach drei Jahren steht mir auch mal ein freies Wochenende zu denk ich mir.


----------



## posengucker (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Leute,

soeben erreicht mich telefonisch die Nachricht:

Der Rob hat sein Wallermobil !!!!

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

super lenzibald das freut mich sehr!!!und nach 3 jahren bekommst du bestimmt frei:m
lasst uns mal langsam über einen termin nachdenken.
ja rob hat sein nagelneues 0 km wallermobile:l.habe ein echt gutes angebot bekommen.
die hatten dort genau so einen stehen wie ich ihn wollte,nur halt in schwarzer farbe.
morgen bekomm ich die taferln und ab freitag bin ich allradfahrer:m
lg rob


----------



## Soxl (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hoi Leute,

endlich wieder a bisserl mehr los im Ö-Eck, schön so  :m 

@ Rob:


> ...bin noch am überlegen eine seilwinde zu kaufen...


Wozu, wurden in AW schon 3m+ Waller gesichtet?  :q 


> ...stell dir nur das bild vor 6 bojenmontagen...


Stellt Euch lieber 8 oder 10 vor, wir haben auch ned immer nur die Spinnrute mit  

@ Gregor:
Du auch endgültig in AW? Goil, da sehen wir uns hoffentlich auch bald wieder mal  :g    

Bin auch schon ganz wurlat auf die kommende Saison, hoffe es bleibt weiterhin halbwegs mildes Wetter, wird Zeit dass der erste Köder nass wird!

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## rob (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ich hab mich natürlich geirrt soxl..mit dem gregor sind es dann 8 bojenmontagen:m
freu mich schon auf donnerstag....!!eine \0\0kleine chance gibt es das ich eventuell da schon mein auto habe..schau mer mal..soxl kannst du mich wenn nicht aus wien mitnehemen?dann muss der arme werner nicht extra reinfahren.wäre super.gregor wie siet es aus?hast du auch am donnerstag zeit?lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Robert!
Gratuliere!!!#r #r  #r
Jetzt kommt endlich wieder etwas Leben in diese Ecke!! :q#h


----------



## rob (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

war eh scho zeit wolfgang:m
jetzt bin ich auch wieder mobil und am wasser unterwegs...schluss mit lustig


----------



## sebastian (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

da hast recht  noch ein Wiener auf den Straßen, jetzt wirds gefährlich


----------



## rob (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

geh sebi,bin eh vorher auch gefahren.richtig wäre,ein wiener mehr ist wieder zurück auf unseren strassen.....und das find ich gut so:m


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

rob gratuliere zu deinen neuen auto, echt ein super gerät und die farbe schwarz gefällt mir eh besser als rot, sieht mehr mafioso aus mit verdunkelten scheiben usw.:m ! wegen AW fischen am donnerstag kann ich leider nicht , habe einiges zu hause zu arbeiten, Wir bekommen ende jänner unsere neue DAN küche:q  da hat loli einiges zu kochen jam jam jam ! bei mir startet die saison erst ab ca. februar.... 

soxl hast du dich jetzt auch für AW entschieden? super|supergri !, wird bestimmt eine super theater saison#6 mit vielen fischli's.... mfg.#h


----------



## fly-martin (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Rob

Glückwunsch zu Deinem Gefährt!

Aber zum Thema Seilwinde folgendes : viel Gewicht vorne vor der Achse ( ggf. müssen dann die vorderen Stoßdämpfer verstärkt werden...) und teuer! Und wie oft braucht man sie? Dazu kommt bei einer E-Winde ein hoher Stromverbrauch, der meist eine zweite Batterie erfordert....

Aus diesen Gründen hab ich mich bewusst gegen eine Winde entschieden - obwohl ich mit mir gerungen habe... denn am Defender gehört sie ja eigentlich drann...

Ich habe eine Greifzug, der zum Bergen ebenso zu gebrauchen ist und meistens auch universeller einsetzbar ist.

Viel Spaß mit Deinem Gefährt - und wenn Du wirklich noch einiges dranbasteln willst schau Dich erst in den einschlägigen 4x4 Foren um!


----------



## Dorsch1 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Na mein Glückwunsch rob zu diesem feinen Karren. #6  #6  #6 

PS: wo gibt es den Lottoschein?   |supergri


----------



## bine (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch rob!!  :m 
Jetzt gehörst Du zu uns Allradfahrern!!!
Ich wünsche Dir allzeit gute und unfallfreie Fahrt und dass wir uns bald mal wieder treffen!!!  :m 
Allen mir hier sehr lieb gewonnenen "Ösis" ein gutes neues Jahr vor allem mit Gesundheit!!  #6


----------



## Gast 1 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Na, Leute,

 da hab ich Euch ja mal angestossen.

 Thema vorne und alle posten. Super.#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## klammerfranz (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Gratulation zum neuen Gefährt Rob, ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß damit...
...wer weiss vielleicht tukern wir ja bald wieder nach Ferherto odr?

Ein erfolgreiches 2005 an Alle!!!

grieskoch
klammerfranze


----------



## posengucker (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Leute,

nachdem wir dieses Jahr eine größere Anglergemeinschaft in AW werden, sollten wir uns mal über folgendes Gedanken machen:

1. Errichtung eines großen Platzes (natürlich am Welsplatzl).
2. Anschaffung eins fix vor Ort befindlichen Bootes

Machen wir uns im Frühling ein oder zwei Termine aus, um einen schönen Platz auszuschlagen. Wegen dem Boot hab ich schon Gott und die Welt gefragt, im Bazar gesucht und auch bei Online-Versteigerungen gesucht, aber bis jetzt nichts gefunden. 

Was haltet Ihr davon??

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

danke meine lieben für euere netten glückwünsche!!
hoff ich mach ihn nicht kaputt:m
so teuer ist der gar nicht,wenn man bedenkt wie lange ich damit fahren sollte.
dann wird er ja auch geliest...was mir kopfschmerzen bereitet ist die teure vollversicherung.
martin ich hab von diesen bergeseilzügen gelesen.wo bekommt man im netzt sowas?

yo werner,so machen wir das.wir nehmen einfach den platz links von unserem noch dazu.basteln wir uns was feines:m
schade das die anderen am do keine zeit haben,aber rob fährt sicher auch nochmal am wochenende


p.s.:ich hoff wir sehen uns alle wieder beim lenzi am teich...bine und micha bleiben dann wieder vor lauter freude eine woche länger:m


----------



## fly-martin (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Rob

Es ist wie bei anderen Dingen auch : man muß mit umgehen können, sonst wird es gefährlich!

Mein Tip : Hol Dir nen ordentlichen Bergegurt ( 6-8 to )und leg Ihn Dir ins Auto - ist sicherer wie ein Greifzug ( Ich hab ihn auch nur, weil ich ab und an im Wald arbeite.... er sit nicht dauernd im Auto )


----------



## rob (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

danke martin!
also einen bergegurt bis 7 t...schau mer mal was googel auspuckt.
lg rob


----------



## Soxl (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hoi die Runde  #h 

@ Gregor


> ...wird bestimmt eine super theater saison...


 Jau, davon gehe ich aus  

@ Rob & Werner
bzgl. "Platzerl": 
Is' denn weiteres Ausschneiden unbedingt erforderlich? Wird ja meine erste Saison dort und weiss daher nix genaues, aber:
- nicht dass uns jemand deshalb auf die Finger klopft? (Forstverwaltung?)
- habt Ihr keine Angst dass andere Kollegen dann auch öfter als uns lieb ist die betr. Plätze unter Beschuss nehmen könnten? |kopfkrat  

bzgl Boot:
Ein ständig vor Ort liegendes Schifferl wär natürlich ein Hit. Hab selbst leider nur ein mickriges Polyesterboot zur Verfügung (zZt auch ned ganz dicht), und das eigentlich nur leihweise - allerdings dauerhaft möglich . Aber für mehr als zum Bojen setzen, Zeugl auslegen, Füttern o. Ä. würde es kaum reichen. Hatte letzte Saison den einen od. anderen Karpfendrill in der Nussschale, aber das hatte eher was mit Akrobatik zu tun - bei 'nem ordentlichen Waldi-Drill wär das Ding wohl keine Unterstützung  #c   
An was für ein Schifferl habt Ihr denn dabei gedacht? Polyester-/Holzzille od. was in der Art? Werd' auch mal meine Lauscher aufstellen - solltet Ihr in der Zwischenzeit was auftreiben würd' ich mich auch gern' d'ran beteiligen 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## rob (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servas soxl!
das mit dem platz mach dir da keine sorgen.ich bin sozusagen einheimischer und meine familie bewirtschaftet da in der nähe auwald.
wir haben nicht vor bäume umzuschneiden,sondern nur einige büsche.wir zeigen dir unser platzerl eh in kürze.dann wirst du wissen was sache ist:m
mit den anderen leuten mach dir keine sorgen.ich bin meisstens schon freitags mittag vorort.die anderen wenigen die sich ab und an auf unseren platz setzten wollen kommen immer zu spät.wir sitzen dort ja bis sonntag.die meissten wissen das und respektieren auch die plätze der anderen.im altarm in der nähe wo wir welsfischen haben die karpfenhunter ihre plätze.da sitzen einige schon am donnerstag dort.die haben sogar erdkühlschränke gegraben
sind cool die jungs.
letztes jahr haben wir mit meinem boot gefischt.das ist ganz in ordnung.ist 180 breit und 3,90 lang.das mussten wir halt immer aufpumpen.wir haben da an eine holzzille oder irgend ein plastikboot gedacht.so 3,5-4 m lang und 1,80 breit.billig halt.ich hab auch einen 6ps aussenborder für die donau.wenn wir mal auf meinem lieblingsplatz in der bucht sitzen können wir mit dem raus zum kraftwerk auf zander...abends....oder welsklopfen!!das werden wir mal machen.abtreiben vom kraftwerk bis reviergrenze und dann mit motor wieder hoch.direkt in der fahrinne.
da poschts manchmal in der nacht drausen an der rinne das du denkst ein bus fällt ins wasser.das müssen wir uns mal genau und mit po taktiken ansehen:m
freu mich schon aufs fischen...lg rob


----------



## posengucker (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi,

ich bin schon gespannt, welche Sicheln am Echolot erscheinen, wenn wir eine Drift auf dem Hauptstrom unternehmen und die Kapitalen zu unserem Boot klopfen.

Apropos Boot: mit dem Rob seinem hat es letztes Jahr sehr gut geklappt. Wenn ein großer Waller dran ist, fahren wir halt ein bissl Speedboot .

lg
Pogu


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ich will entlich das es frühling wird wahhhhhhh......:q  das mit den boot ist ne blöde sache! das einzige was ich habe ist ein kanu und steht in den donauauen wobei auch einige normale nussschalen herum stehen die schon jahre nicht gebraucht wurden.... ich werde mich mal umhören vielleicht ergibt sich ja etwas|kopfkrat!


----------



## äschen-pepi (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

griaß eich gott! werde die fischenthaltsame zeit mit einem tag huchenpracken an der donau (rossatz, grimsing, etc.) überbrücken, nur so als therapie, nicht mit wirklichem erwartungsdruck. wollte hier die handwerker einmal nur so fragen, was ihr von einer maurerschnur haltet. habe letztens beim hornb... 50meter in rot um 2,50 euro erstanden und würde sie gerne nur zum unterfüttern an der fliegenrolle verwenden, da sie wirklich gut aussieht. wer von euch kann mir etwas bezüglich reißfestigkeit,knotentauglichkeit, wasserlöslichkeit etc. schreiben. wäre sehr dankbar für auskünfte, denn bei bei meinen unmengen an fliegenrollen wäre die schnur eventuell eine günstige alternative zum teuren standardbacking.  (ich meine die dünnere rote, und nicht die dicke gelbe 200m spule). wünsche allen ein kräftiges petri und danke im voraus .


----------



## luigi (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo pepi,
die maurerschnur kenne ich zwar nicht, zum huchenpracken an der donau ist sie aber sicher geeignet: ich war erst gestern dort, und da hätte ich mir noch eher ein seil zum anbinden gewünscht, damit mich der sturm nicht nach dürnstein hinüber bläst. einigermaßen windstill war´s nur im wirtshaus. außer den huchen im teich vom huchenpepi habe ich keinen fisch gesehen (doch: meinen gufi...)
viel erfolg und zieh dich warm an!
luigi


----------



## gismowolf (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus äschen-pepi!
Ich begrüße Dich hier im Board recht herzlich!Ich habe das erste Mal das Vergnügen,Dir 
etwas posten zu können und wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit uns!!:q
Wenn Du die rote Maurerschnur meinst,die ich Dir anhand eines Fotos anschließend zeige,würde ich abraten!Die besteht aus geflochtenen Plastikfäden und Du mußt z.B.abgeschnittene Enden mit einer Flamme verschmelzen,sonst geht die Flechtung auf!Die Schnur hat einen ø von ca.0,85mm und eine angegebene Tragkraft von 15kg und wird hauptsächlich am Bau zum Anbinden eines Lotgewichtes oder auch zum Legen eines Waagrisses verwendet!


----------



## äschen-pepi (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus nochmals, und recht herzlichen dank für deine schnelle antwort inkl. bild. genau die schnur meinte ich, naja ein versuch wars wert.


----------



## äschen-pepi (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus luigi! ich weiß noch nicht genau wann ich nach rossatz komme, möchte mich jedoch vielleicht auch noch zum erstmaligen spinnfischen auf zander versuchen, wenn ich die schwere huchenprackerei samt anschließendem drill mit einem 25kg huchen satt habe. muß dazu anmerken, daß ich noch nie wirklich ernsthaft an der donau gefischt habe, beim huchenpepi war ich allerdings schon, und wir haben ein gutes - oder waren es zwei, drei... - tröpferl verkostet. werde jedenfalls nachher berichten. warst du heuer schon an der pielach? wenn ja, bitte um erfolgsmeldung!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## posengucker (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo äschen-pepi,

Maurerschnur ist mir bis jetzt nur als Vorfach zum Driften auf Wels am Po bekannt.
Mit der Maurerschnur konnten dort einige große Welse gefangen werden.
Es handelt sich dabei um eine Maurerschnur o. Senklotschnur aus  Polyäthylen 1,7-2mm mit einer Tragkraft von 80-100kg.

lg
Pogu


----------



## äschen-pepi (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus posengucker! danke auch für deine antwort, das dürfte die dickere schnur sein, die schnur die ich meinte, war die dünnere welche schon auf der abbildung zu sehen ist. wünsche jedefalls im nachhinein ein prosit und dicke fische für 2005!#h


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ich sag mal willkommen äschen pepi hier im board#h ! werner warst du nicht mit am donnertstag in AW? wenn ja habt ihr einen überlisten können? mfg.


----------



## posengucker (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Gregor,

wir haben die Session aufs Wochenende verschoben. Über 10 Grad, Sonnenschein und hoffentlich ein paar schöne Hechte erwarten uns.

lg
Pogu


----------



## posengucker (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@äschen-pepi,

Danke.
Auch dir im nachhinein alles Gute und ein fischreiches Jahr 2005.

lg
Pogu


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

na dann wünsch ich euch hechtkillern:q  einen guten einstieg und ein fettes petri#6 ! mfg.#h


----------



## rob (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

morgen#h
ja das hoff ich auch gregor.was is n mit dir..möchtest du nicht mitkommen?
lg rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

na sicher rob, würd ich sofort mitkommen! ich will doch nicht das ihr einen vorsprung heraus holt in sachen wer die meisten fischli's heuer fängt und auch die dicksten....:q :q :q ich muss das weekend leider zuhause arbeiten zwecks renovierung weil sonst meine frau mit mir|krach: |supergri |supergri . damit ich im frühjahr wenn alles getan und erledigt ist ca. februar märz endlich ans wasser angreifen kann! dann gehts richtig los#6 . mfg.#h


----------



## rob (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

na warts einmal ab...dann wirst nämlich papaschluss mit lustig:m
aber wir rufen dich eh bei jedem grossen fisch an
na scherzal!
also ich weiss jetzt das ich mein auto erst am montag abholen kann.na jo das werd ich auch noch aushalten.
wie sieht es aus...soxl fährst du am samstag mit nach aw?wenn ja wärest du so nett und nimmst mich mit?
maden und köfis muss ich auch noch irgendwo herbekommen.
ich nehme frisch gegossene mormyschkas vom gismowolf mit.da schauen wir uns mal den mühlbach an..freu mich schon.lg rob


----------



## Soxl (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Fisch ahoi   

Alles klar Rob, wie besprochen morgen früh bei Dir  |bla:  

Mit Köfis und/oder Würmern kann ich leider auf die schnelle nicht dienen, sorry #c Falls nötig, können wir ja irgendwo unterwegs bei 'nem Angelshop stoppen, so lange werden's die Hechte noch erwarten  :q 

Bzgl. Gismo's Mormyschkas bin ich g'spannt wie das "in natura" aussieht :g 

*Froi* mich auch schon auf den morgigen Saisonstart mit Euch  :m 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## rob (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

moin moin und habe die ehre meine lieben!
wie sieht es den mit meinen sehr geehrten fischerfreunden aus:m

hat wer lust einige stunden nach aw zu fahren...ein wenig die hechte und zander ärgern?? im mühlbach,kw sporn bis wehr !
wochts auf burschn...moch ma wos,oida
heute oder morgen.......bis später rob


----------



## fischerwahn (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

rob, heute ist Abfahrt in Wengen !! da gibts kein fischen ;-)


----------



## rob (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hehe skifahren im fernsehen interessiert mich nüsse:m
bin eh zuhause geblieben.heute gibt es einen spieleabend bei freunden.wird eine grosse lustige runde werden.ja und morgen gemütlich am vormittag werd ich gen aw tuckeln.
hoffentlich hat der werner morgen zeit
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi rob!
Ich glaub fast,daß ich in Richtung Osten übersiedeln muß,damit sich jemand findet,den Du zum fischen mitnehmen kannst!!:q :q #h
Habe heute meine Jahreslizenz für die Antiesen geholt und im Zuge der Jahreshauptversammlung des Vereines erfahren,daß Kormorane,Gänsesäger und
verschiedene Reiherarten,die aus dem Naturschutzgebiet am Inn zur Nahrungssuche auch hieherkommen,lt.mehrfacher Untersuchung durch das Bundesinstitut für Fischerei in Scharfling am Mondsee ca.75% des eingebrachten 
Besatzes gefressen wurden!!Und das waren gut 2000kg BF,RF,Saiblinge,Karpfen,Schleie,Hechte und Zander!! :r   :c


----------



## rob (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hey wolfgang,ich glaub da wär ich nicht der einzige der sich über dich freun würde:m
melde,einen tag aw mit posengucker in der kälte gesessen.wir haben uns mittags am bootshafen getroffen.der soxl ist auch plötzlich aufgetaucht und wir haben erst einmal eine runde palawert.soxl war schon seit morgen am start und hat auch gleich im hauptstrom einige gummifische zwecks opferung für das frühjahr versenkt:m
somit war alles getan und er hat das einzig richtige gemacht,nämlich gleich nach hause zu fahren
werner und ich wollten eigentlich den mühlbach unsicher machen,doch leider zwang uns eine eischicht unser vorhaben zu ändern
gut,also am bootshafen beim sporn auf hecht und zander...guter plan ! nur gebracht hat es nichts.ned amal an zupfer:c jetzt kommt die ganz kalte jahreszeit....wo selbst der verückterste ansitzer erkennt das es besser ist zuhause zu bleiben
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Robert!
Aber die frische Luft hat Dir gutgetan!!Bist wieder gesund?Und solang das Treibeis 
nicht so dicht wie auf dem Foto daherschwimmt,kann man immer noch fischen!!#h :q
Vielleicht wird`s jetzt sogar noch kälter,dann gehn wir eisfischen!!
Die weiteren Fotos von Martins Kanadatrip über Silvester zeig ich Euch demnächst!


----------



## rob (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

so,bei uns hat es zwar um die null grad und es ist alles weiss,aber da ich die ganze woche wieder nur vorm rechner gesessen bin werd ich trotzdem ans wasser fahren.
sonst werd ich ungut
möchte einige stunden auf zander twistern.hecht wird wohl nichts werden,da die interessanten stellen zugefroren sind und in der donau es eher eine glückssache ist.
hoff mir fallen nicht die finger ab....lg rob


----------



## rob (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

na da gehts ja richtig ab:m
bin gerade von aw gekommen.war mit der spinnrute im mühlbach(eisfrei!) auf hecht,am donausporn auf zander,am wehreinlauf und bei der kremsmündung.hab mich bemüht,alle register gezogen doch leider umsonst.trotzdem war es schön wieder einige stunden am wasser gewesen zu sein und bei unserem welsplatzerl :l
dort ist alles so weit in ordnung,bis auf das irgend so ein "toller" fischerkollege seinen müll bestehend aus bierdosen und köderboxen hinterlassen hat:c so ein schwein!
naja,.....jetzt is unsere zweite heimat wieder sauber.
lg rob


----------



## mrrobbie (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

irgendwie sind die leute hier im winterschlaf...*G*
wie die zander im moment....


----------



## rob (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

wahnsinn michl!!!!
da ist ja der hammer und in der zeit!!!
wolfgang hat mir die storry schon am tele erzählt.war dann gestern gleich an unserem welsplatz und hab auch ein wenig versucht....hoffnungslos
wünsche dem fänger ein kräftiges petri von mir...respekt!!!!!
lg aus wien rob


----------



## gismowolf (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

War heute nachmittag an der Traun in Lambach Füße vertreten und sah bei minus 11°C im Wasser dichtes Gedränge!!:q


----------



## rob (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

schöne bilder wolfgang:m
da ich meinen grosseltern versprochen habe schnee zu schaufeln,werd ich später nach aw fahren und auch ein wenig mit der spinnrute gehen.schau mer mal...lg rob


----------



## mrrobbie (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Bin heute in der Früh aufgestanden und hab mir gedacht ich geh für 1 oder 2 stunden mal ein bisserl fischen.....

also ab nach floridsdorf.... twister drauf und los.....  nach ein paar würfen ein barsch.. um 20cm .... der hat gleich wieder schwimmen dürfen... nächster wurf wieder Biss und diesmal wars ein hechterl.... ca 45-50cm hab ihn auch gleich wieder schwimmen gelassen.... danach leider auch nix mehr.... aber der knallgelbe twister vom albrecht hat sich bewährt....*FG*

aber so sehr ich gerne einen zander mitgenommen hätte... nix.... aber das wird schon... denk ich mal...


----------



## gismowolf (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Bin heute an der Vöckla spazieren gegangen und muß Euch dieses Bild zeigen.
Situation:Eisenbahnbrücke - Ausbau der Bahnstrecke auf höhere Geschwindigkeit.
Was machen die Bahnbauer?Um sich 200m Umweg zu ersparen,werden Rohre in den Bach 
gelegt,damit sie entlang der Schienen fahren können.
Seht selbst,was das Schmelzwasser mit den Rohren gemacht hat!


----------



## rob (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

wahsinn!
bei uns ist heute nacht auch wieder so viel schnee gefallen.denke dieses wochenende werd ich wohl in der warmen stube bleiben.brrrrr.... und das nach dem ich letzte woche fast 80 stunden vor dem computer gesessen bin:c
hoff es wird bald wieder warm.lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

War heute am Fuschlsee nach dem Mittagessen spazieren.Da sieht`s momentan so aus.


----------



## rob (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ha auch ganz schön winterlich,aber ich glaub bei uns liegt noch mehr
bin heute zuhause geblieben und hab gearbeitet..besser so bei minus 10 
aber jetzt beginnt der märz...nimmer lang..nimmer lang
lg rob

ps:sind das deine enkerln?


----------



## gismowolf (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi rob!
Die Schneehöhe,die man da sieht,liegt auf der gefrorenen Altschneeunterlage!!
Gesamthöhe schätzungsweise 80-90cm.Ja,das sind meine Enkelkinder Susanne und Lisa,fünf und sechs Jahre alt mit Papa,Mama und Oma am Steg!!:q


----------



## rob (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

bei uns fahren sie den schnee mit lkws aus der stadt.bei mir is so ein grosser parkplatz/wiese da laden sie auch ab.wir haben uns schon überlegt mit den snowboards da hinzugehen.mittlerweile ist das schon ein richtiger berg geworden.nur der lift fehlt noch:m
berg heil
rob


----------



## gismowolf (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Dann organisier was und mach was draus.z.B. eine Halfpipe!!:q#6 #h


----------



## rob (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

na eher einen hotdog:m
zum springen langt das schon allemal!
aber ich hab keine zeit zum schanzen bauen...leider...lg rob


----------



## MichlMair (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Ihr zwei Boardhaudegen,

dann schick ich Euch auch eine Kostprobe meiner Ausflugserlebnisse bei der Donau!

Hat auch was Schönes, der Schnee - zumindest für die Enkerl und die Hunde!

LG
Michl


----------



## MichlMair (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

...Und noch eins:

Ein Biberbau oberhalb von Kobling (das ist unterhalb von Schlögen).
Der hat ganz schön gewütet entlang des Donauufers.

Mein Hund hat den Biber übrigens nicht gefressen (noch nicht!) |supergri 

Schönen Winter noch
Michl


----------



## rob (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

danke für die fots michl!!!
da hab ihr sicher ordentlich spass gehabt...vorallem der hund:m
freu mich schon dich und begleiter wiederzusehen!hoff du hast zeit zum ösitreffen.lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Michl!
Ist ja schön von Dir,daß Du Dich ab und zu meldest und uns mit einigen Bildern erfreust.
Dein Django ist ja schon ein ausgewachsener großer Rüde geworden!Ich glaube,der hat das gleiche Empfinden wie unser Gismo mit und bei den Fischen!!
Was geht bei den Norwegenfahrern? Wann soll ich Ihnen unsere Norwegenvideos zeigen?
Haben sie noch irgendwelche Fragen zur Ausrüstung und zum Gerät?Vorfächer selbst machen,etc.?
Geri soll sich einmal melden,wenn er Zeit hat!
Grüße,auch an Deine Frau,Wolfgang


----------



## richard (1. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo miteinander
Wird Zeit, dass ich mich in der Österreicherecke vorstelle, nachdem mich rob und gismowolf schon reichlich mit Tipps versorgt haben. Also ich arbeite in Wien bin aber Oberösterreicher aus Pasching. Komme ja leider viel zu wenig zum Fischen – so 10mal im Jahr – aber dann gleich über Nacht und dies gelegentlich gleich 2-3 Tage lang. Meistens treibe ich mich an der Donau herum – Abwindnerrecht/Stauraum. Hat sicher damit zu tun, dass Nase, Barbe, Brachse und Zander meine Lieblingsfische sind. Meine Fischereitouren sind meist recht gemütlich, will heißen dass ein Lagerfeuer dazu gehört, wo je nach Fanglage Fische oder aber auch Würstln gegrillt werden. Von 19:00 – 23:00 und von 05:00 – 09:00 Uhr (im Sommer) heißt es aber Augen auf  und hoffen, dass was beißt, was meist auch der Fall ist. Anbei ein Photo von einer Abwindnerbarbe. 
Wünsche Euch Allen ein kräftiges Petri für 2005
Richard


----------



## MichlMair (1. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hab den Urlaub gestern fixiert und wenn das AB-Treffen im Juni ist, dann bin ich sicher dabei. Diesmal wahrscheinlich länger.

Wolfgang, ich hab in letzter Zeit wenig von den Lumb-Touristen gehört. Ich schätze, dass die erste Euphorie wieder vorbei ist und sich die Vorfreude erst wieder aufbauen wird.
Ich werd Gerald auf jeden Fall Bescheid sagen.
Der Hund ist noch mehr Hosen*******r als Rüde, aber eine Ausdauer hat der Bursche, da werd ich im Sommer ganz schön viel blinkern müssen. ;-) 

Ich bin heuer noch nicht so richtig heiß aufs Fischen. Wollte zwar vorige Woche mal gehen, aber als ich den Koffer aufgemacht und einen flüchtigen Blick hineingeworfen hab...

Bis Bald
Michl


----------



## rob (1. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

also dann nochmals recht herzlich willkommen im österreicheck des anglerboards:m
schöne barbe!freu mich auch schon wenn es wieder en wenig wärmer wird und ich auf der wehr mit der feeder alles mögliche fangen kann.bevor die saison so richtig und ernsthaft mit hardcoreansitzen losgeht
lg rob!

ps.super michl das du kommen kannst!


----------



## gismowolf (8. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Damit Ihr hier auch informiert seid,was in verschiedenen Foren so passiert,geb ich einige links zum Ansehen rein:Ich wünsch nEuch viel Spaß dabei!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=666704&postcount=8

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=666710&postcount=9

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=657358&postcount=8

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=661725&postcount=18

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=662173&postcount=34


----------



## braxnhoby (9. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo!!!

Bin erst seit kurzer Zeit an Board.
Naja, jedenfals heisse ich Sander Oliver wohne in Kalgenfurt/Kärnten!!!

Angelrevier: Drau, Möll, Millstätersee und Keutschachersee


----------



## rob (9. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus oliver!
herzlich willkommen im board.
schöne reviere hast du da..lg rob


----------



## Siluris (9. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hai Oliver

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen im Board.

LG aus der Steiermark

Bernd


----------



## KampfKater (9. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hi oliver !

auch von mir ein herzlich willkommen an board.


gruß
robert


----------



## braxnhoby (10. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Na dann hallo zusammen!!!


----------



## mrrobbie (10. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

die kärntner in diesem forum werden ja immer mehr!


----------



## bine (10. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Ein herzliches Willkommen an alle neuen Österreicher von einer aus Bayern, die es zum Arbeiten nach Österreich zieht!!!  #h  #h  #h


----------



## rob (13. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ha,es ist beschlossene sache!
der frühling steht ins haus.die ganze woche soll es bei uns warm werden und somit werden der posengucker und ich die saison feierlich am nächsten freitag an der donau eröffnen.erster ansitz von freitag bis sonntag :l yes:q endlich wieder boot aufbauen,marker setzten,echolot,feuer machen,grillen,fische fangen und über alles mögliche nachdenken und plaudern.ahhh wie wird das wieder schön werden.bin schon gespannt ob was beisst.
jetzt geht erst mal auf karpfen und sobald das wasser sich richtig erwärmt hat,sind wieder die welse dran.werde die woche ordentlich kugeln rollen und im lagerhaus futter kaufen.
wenn das wetter hält,hat sich sicher das seichte wasser in der grossen bucht erwärmt.
schau mer mal.lg rob


----------



## posengucker (14. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi  #h ,

so isses. Jetz gehts los  |laola: .

Endlich kommt der Frühling. Freu mich schon aufs Wochenende.

lg
Pogu


----------



## gismowolf (14. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Na,dann hoff ich mal,daß es nicht gleich zu warm wird,daß nicht der ganze Schnee 
zu schnell schmilzt und das Wasser euch nicht auf einen Hügel vertreibt!!:q :q #6 #h


----------



## richard (14. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Habe gestern im Forum herumgesurft und bin auf Robs AW-Raubzüge 2004 gestoßen. (Bin ja erst kurz an Board). Das hörts sich erstens nach Abenteuer und zweitens nach regelrechter Arbeit an. Wünsche Euch beiden ein geniales WE. Werde dieses Jahr bestimmt einmal nach AW zu Besuch kommen.
Rob schreibe doch bitte am Mo einen kurzen Bericht.
Ritschie


----------



## rob (14. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ja gern richard!wenn du lust hast komm uns einfach mal besuchen!
sind jetzt eh jedes wochenende dort:q
lg rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (15. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

grias euch leute#h ! ich bin auch zum karpfensaisonstart dabei, komme am samstag in der frühe:q , das heisst für dich rob u. werner schön viel anfüttern damit ich keine arbeit mehr habe:q :m (scherzi) freu mich schoooooooooon! mfg.#6


----------



## rob (15. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

na super gregor!!
da kommt freude auf:m

nur der werner und ich machen uns schon gegenseitig die ganze woche deppad...wir überlegen nicht doch in der rinne auf wels bojen zu spannen:q:q
ok das wasser ist noch sehr kalt,aber wir wissen ja genau wo sie liegen...somit werden wir eventuell eine boje basteln aber den köder auf grund legen....:q:q

was meinst du dazu?würd auch gern in die bucht..irgendwie...


----------



## gismowolf (15. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Ich wünsch Euch allen viel Spaß und ein bißchen Wärme zum Wochenende!Bei uns hat`s Sonntag noch voll geschneit und in unserem Garten schauts heute noch so aus!!!!!


----------



## Siluris (16. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

!!! Juuuuuuuuuuucchuuuuuuuuuu !!!

Meine Forellen sind wieder frei. #6 

Ich habe aber ein klitzekleines Problem.:

Wie bitte komme ich an mein Wasser #c ?

Gestern, lagen noch ca. 70 cm Schnee, und die Bachbegehung glich einer Expedition. #q 

Kann mir jemand einen Hubschrauber borgen ?

LG aus der Steiermark

Siluris


----------



## gismowolf (16. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Watstiefel aus 6mm Neoprene,hoch das Bein und stapf,stapf,stapf..............
Wünsch Dir eine schöne Pirsch!:q  :q  #6  #h

Ich muß leider noch 6 Wochen warten!!#q


----------



## rob (16. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ja die salmonidensaison läuft heute in österreich an...meine kumpels stehen schon alle bis zur brust in der schwarza :q nur der rob muss noch bis fr warten bis er wieder ans wasser kann


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servas rob#h  also ich würde sagen wir warten noch ein bischen ab, vielleicht so bis nächstes osterweekend! wenn es sich jetzt schön langsam erwärmt wird das wasser doch auch ein paar plusgrade bekommen. die krems und der kamp bringen noch einiges an schmelzwasser und das wird sich nicht so schnell erwärmen! in der bucht wird es glaube ich auch besser sein auf dickes fettes karpfiges, die haben ja alle wieder ganz viel hunger jam jam jam:q :q  mfg.#h


----------



## posengucker (16. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi, 
die derzeitige Wassertemperatur ist noch weit unter 8 Grad.

Gemma Karpfen ärgern 

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (16. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

jupp gregor..hab eh schon mit dem werner gesprochen..somit gehen wir auf göbe in die bucht:q
ab fr mittag bin ich vorort!
nächstes wochenende dürft ihr alle schön zuhause bleiben,weil da komm ich mit einem sehr netten/lieben mädel.die wird mir beim fischen helfen
da werden wir nett campen und uns der natur hingeben....gehts da blos weit weg von mir:q:q


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servas werner wir gehen karpfen ärgern:q ! hast du gestern etwas gefangen? wie siehts aus in AW? mfg.#h


----------



## bine (16. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@rob
ich denke, wenn es wieder wärmer ist, dann kommen wir Dich evtl. mal wieder in AW besuchen, wennst magst!!  #h  #h Vielleicht fang ich ja dann diesmal was!!! #6  #6


----------



## rob (16. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ja bine!sehr gern!
nur diesesmal gehen wir zur welsrinne:q


----------



## gismowolf (16. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@rob!
hast Du da nicht einen Freund,der mit Neoprenanzug,Flossen und Taucherbrille gut umgehen kann???:q :q
Da könnte man ja vielleicht etwas nachhelfen!!??;+


----------



## posengucker (16. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Gregor,

gestern leider nix. Sehr niedriger Wasserstand momentan.

Der Rob nimmt sich ein Osterhaserl mit ans Wasser |smlove2: . Vielleicht komm ich am Ostermontag spechteln   .

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (16. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

heeeeeee,die ist kein haserl!!
das ist eine tolle und intelligente frau!:m#h
ab samstag kommt dann eh auch noch der klammerfranze,schluss mit lustig:q
bin schon gespannt ob wir was fangen....will endlich wieder drillen


----------



## posengucker (16. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Haserl mit Brille 

Stimmt, geblankt haben wir jetzt genug.

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (16. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

depada :m
übrigens kommt uns der walleradventurecamp harri am samstag besuchen!
hab gerade mit ihm telefoniert.der meint auch wir sollen nicht so blöd sein und uns jetzt zur rinne setzen des hot kan nährwert:q 
ich werde morgen ordentlich kugeln rollen...mhhhh wird das wieder gut im ganzen haus nach toten katzen stinken:q:q
bist du gscheit burschen ich bin so was von heiss!!!:m


----------



## klammerfranz (16. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

happy 2005! meld mich aus der winterpause zurück.

boah rob bringt ein osterhaserl mit, da bin ich natürlich vor ort next week von samstag auf sonntag. mal schauen was da abgeht, freu mich schon sehr aufs erste mal - fischen in 2005 

mein mädel wird auch mitkommen, dann sitzen wir um 0:01 ums lagerfeuer und singen "yesterday, all my..."

we c us
klammerfranze


----------



## posengucker (17. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Klammerfranz,

schön wieder von Dir zu lesen. Winterschlaf gut überstanden?
Man sieht sich.

lg
Pogu


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (17. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ich bin volle haaß:r #d , wenn ich mir den wetterbericht fürs karpfen weekend in AW so ansehe von 20 grad sonnenschein freitags und samstag_sonntag 6grad und regen! montag natürlich wenn wir wieder alle zusammen hackeln müssen kommt wieder der frühling grrrr.  |evil:  rob u. werner was sagt ihr zum wetter glaubt ihr geht da was:m ? |kopfkrat  mfg.|wavey:


----------



## rob (17. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ja ich habs gestern abend auch in zib gesehen...so ein shieet.
typisch....nur die 2 tage am woende sind schlecht,danach geht die kurve wieder steil nach oben:c
wichtig sind die warmen tage jetzt gregor.wenn du dann einen sturz hast..naja..kann gut gehen oder aber auch daneben.
deswegen sind der werner und ich auch schon morgen dort:q:q


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (17. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ja ihr habts gut das ihr schon morgen dort seit, ich bin etwas krank und müsste so und so bis freitag 16:30 arbeiten wobei ja alle schon freitags um 12:00 schluss machen|supergri ! also werde ich am samstag (wintertag) kommen, hoffentlich kommt kein schnee:q :q :q ?! hast du schon deine stinke kugeln gekocht, die vom letzten jahr waren eh nicht schlecht (hart wie stein)#6


----------



## posengucker (17. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi,

eh kloa. Wir planen unsere erste Wochenendsession und das Wetter spielt nicht mit. Aber wie heißt es so schön "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur falsche Ausrüstung".

Hoffentlich hält sich der Wind in Grenzen, aber Westwind soll ja förderlich sein (unter 100 km/h) 

lg
Pogu


----------



## gismowolf (17. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Einige Bilder vom heutigen Tagesverlauf:
Sonnenaufgang um 05:35 - man sieht schon die Föhnstimmung 
5 Minuten später
und abends um 17:00 rinnt in den kleinsten Bacherln das Schneewasser der Donau
entgegen!
Ich wünsch Euch trotzdem viel Spaß beim ersten Ansitz,rob und pogu!!#6 :q #h


----------



## klammerfranz (17. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@pogu: danke der nachfrage, den winter hab ich gut überstanden. #6 

wünsch euch auch viel spaß am wochenende und kein allzu schlechtes wetter, ich muß dieses wochenende ja laaaaiiiider in einer therme |wavey: verbringen , hoffentlich regnets nicht   |supergri 

feine bilder gismo, sind dir gut gelungen!

we c us
klammerfranze


----------



## rob (17. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

geh wolfgang tu uns nicht immer mit deinen winterbilder demotivieren:q:m
melde 1,5 kilo muschelboilies gerollt.hab auch noch fishoil dazugegeben.
3 stunden hab ich gerollt und geknetet und mich dabei fast ständig übergebendas zeug stinkt so unglaublich ,mir is jetzt noch schlecht:q
morgen früh gehts los.
yeah


----------



## rob (18. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

soderle!!
ich mach mich langsam fertig und zisch los...hoff petrus ist uns wohl gesonnen:q
bis sonntag alle miteinander#h#h


----------



## posengucker (18. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo,

soeben im Lagerhaus 40 kg Fischfutter (Schnitt) besorgt und noch meinen Spezialteig  produziert. Der riecht im Gegensatz zu Robs Boiles wunderbar nach Vanille.

So, jetzt noch ein Abteilungsmeeting bis 13:00 Uhr und dann bin ich auch eine Staubwolke.

lg Pogu


----------



## rob (18. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

word up!:m


----------



## gismowolf (18. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Ich wünsch Euch alles,was Euch gefällt!!#6 #h


----------



## posengucker (18. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Wolfgang,

Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang.

lg
Pogu


----------



## gismowolf (18. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Es wird schon,pogu !
War gerade mit meiner Frau etwas auslaufen und hab Euch noch ein paar Bilder mitgebracht!
Die trübe Ager mündet in die Traun-Mischwasser-gestern lag hier noch Schnee,heute 
blühen die ersten Leberblümchen-Schleien,Karpfen und Goldfische tummeln sich auch schon und das Bläßhuhn schaut zu!-die Hochlandrinder haben auch Nachwuchs bekommen
Durch Schneeschmelze ca.um 1,30m höherer Wasserstand!


----------



## sino (19. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

söas!!!
ich bin aus kärnten, klagenfurt!
ich fische viel an meinem hausbach (satniz), hörzendorfersee, und an der drau bei tainach.


----------



## Siluris (19. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hai Sino

Liebe Grüße aus der Steiermark in´s Kärntnerland.
Willkommen on Board

Siluris


----------



## rob (20. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus sino!von mir auch ein herzliches willkommen im board.viel spass hier!


sind schon wieder zurück.das hochwasser hat uns vertrieben.sind in 1,5 tagen um 10 meter mit dem camp nach hinten gewandert und hatten mit tonnen von treibgut zu kämpfen.ganze bäume sind da die donau runter.
gefangen haben wir einige sehr schöne barben,eine güster und der werner einen kleinen karpfen.ich hab einige runs gehabt die ich nicht verwerten konnte,die sind immer in hundert äste gezogen.in der nacht war das fischen wegen dem treibgut so gut wie nicht möglich.unsere markerbojen haben wir auch wieder suchen dürfen
gestern kalt und regen,heute zu hause wieder schönes wetter..aber das hochwasser war ja der hauptgrund.ich denke ab nächster woche geht es bei uns voll los mit den beissen.das donauwasser hat gerade bei uns 6,1°
lg rob


----------



## sino (20. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hai lg back @ rob und siluris!|wavey: 
donk eich für die nette aufnahme!!!
mecht de tage endlich amol ans wasser. 

blick dem ersten mai schon sehnsüchtig entgegen!!!
was sind eure bevorzugten fisch?

mfg sino


----------



## gismowolf (20. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi sino!
Freut mich,daß Du hierher gefunden hast!Der Weg durch`s Board ist ja weit,wenn man sich durchsucht und immer wieder etwas zu lesen findet!!:q #h

@rob!
Schön,daß Ihr ohne Wasserschaden wieder zurückgekommen seid!!#6


----------



## posengucker (20. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo,

nach getaner Gartenarbeit und a bissl Bleigiessen in der Sonne melde ich mich auch zurück.

Als ich zum Wasser kam, sah ich zum erstenmal die Wehr unter Wasser. Danach gings sofort zum Angelplatz und unter strahlender Sonne wurde aufgebaut. Danach gings mit dem Echolot raus, um einen Futterplatz anzulegen. Nebenbei untersuchten wir auch einen im Wasser versunkenen Baum, der Samstag durch das Hochwasser weggespült wurde. Den ersten Doppeldrill von Rob und mir mit Barben gabs auch(hoffentlich folgt die Wiederholung des Doppeldrills am Po  #6 ). Danach wie von Rob beschrieben viel Treibgut, das ein Angeln in der Nacht nicht möglich machte. In der Früh gabs nochmals Barbenalarm und als wir eigentlich schon zusammenpacken wollten, biss bei mir der Karpfen. Danach gings in die Verlängerung, die leider nichts mehr einbrachte. Am Samstag kamen uns noch die Boardies Soxl samt Frau und Mahatawana besuchen. 

Schön wars und die ersten Fische dieser Saison wurden gefangen #6 . Leider konnte auch ich meinen Karpfenbiss am Freitag Abend nicht verwerten.

lg
Pogu


----------



## sebastian (20. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

gratuliere ! Schöne barben echt toll !


----------



## rob (20. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

jö,schau die blaue tonne im hintergrund :q
wieso haben eh noch einiges gefangen in der verlängerung..ah das war ja nur ich:q duck...
stell auch noch fotos rein..lg rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (20. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

bin auch wieder da:q #h ! nächstes weekend wird es bestimmt super werden, hoffentlich ist der wasserstand wieder zurück gegangen........... schöne fotos werner#6


----------



## posengucker (20. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@Rob, stimmt, du hattest ja noch eine Barbe. Ich meinte karpfentechnisch ging nix mehr.

lg
Pogu


----------



## klammerfranz (20. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Na da freu ich mich für Euch Jungs, da ging ja schon einiges. Heftig hoch der Wasserstand, habts noch weitere Fotos?

Bin schon gespannt auf nächstes Weekend, mal schaun was da geht...

Keine Angst Rob komm eh erst von Samstag auf Sonntag 

cu
klammerfranze


----------



## richard (21. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Gratulation. Sehr schöne Barben. 
War gestern mit geko und karli in Abwinden Gummifisch baden. Ist aber nur ein schöner Spaziergang ohne Fische geworden. Wasserstand enorm hoch und unterm Kraftwerk hat die Donau eher wie ein Meer bei Sturm ausgesehen. @Gismo
Man kann sehr nahe zur Turbine so ca. 15 Meter. Aber eine Rückströnung war bei dem Wasserstand natürlich nicht auszumachen. Werde mir das zu Ostern genauer ansehen.
Ritschie


----------



## posengucker (21. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi,

wenn ich heute Abend Zeit finde, dann stelle ich nocht weitere Fotos rein.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (21. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

pfau richard,das ist heftig!
so hat es bei uns in aw beim kw auch ausgesehen.die haben alles voll aufgemacht
hab auch noch fotos,schau mer mal wann ich es schaff.m


----------



## rob (28. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

grüss euch#h
sind wieder vom ansitzen zurück.waren von freitag bis jetzt am wasser.
es geht wieder!wir haben endlich gut karpfen und alles andere gefangen.ich selber konnte 6 "gelbe" verhaften.der grösste hatte 8 kilo.mehr dazu plus fotos gibt es morgen,bin sehr müde.
schönen abend euch allen und lg
rob


----------



## bine (28. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@rob
wirds wohl wieder Zeit, dass wir Dich besuchen kommen, oder??  :q  :q  #h


----------



## rob (29. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

na bine jederzeit!
die nächsten beiden wochenenden werden sicher vielversprechend.danch gehts ja auf achse und ab mitte juni bis august könnt ihr auch kommen.da ist dann die heisse welszeit:q
hier mal einige fotos..ich stell aber bei uns später auch noch welche ein..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=692501&postcount=51
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (30. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi rob!
Da hast ja über Ostern gutes Beißwetter gehabt!Gratuliere zu Deinen "Bröckerln"#6 #h!!
Hat Dir da das Osterhaserl geholfen???Bei uns wird`s jetzt auch langsam wärmer,aber am Hausruck liegen noch entlang der Straße Schneeberge bis zu 1m Höhe!!
Hoffe,daß ich auch bald wieder am Wasser sein kann!Aber wie es aussieht,fließt heuer noch sehr lange das Schmelzwasser zu Tale!! :r


----------



## rob (30. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ja wolfgang der willi hat auch noch schmelzwasserpropleme..nix mit forelle:c
aber bei uns an der donau geht es schon.haben zwar auch noch hohes wasser aber wenigstens kein treibgut mehr.hab noch mehr fotos und die anderen jungs auch noch.
mal schaun ob noch was kommt.lg rob


----------



## rob (30. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hey werner!stell doch auch einige fotos rein:m
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (30. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Für die Forellensaison hab ich über Ostern auch schon Einiges vorbereitet.:q #h
Da werden sie wieder gierig drauf sein !!:q


----------



## rob (30. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

fesch wolfgang fesch:m


----------



## Soxl (30. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hoi,

wollt' mich auch noch - hier in aller Öffentlichkeit :q - für die Aufnahme in die illustre Ansitzrunde von Altenwörth herzlich bedanken (vor allem bei Rob und Posengucker als Platzhirsche :g )

Hat echt Spass gemacht am Ostersonntag - gute Stimmung, passendes Wetter und sogar noch die ersten Fänge des Jahres 2005. Für mein Weiblein waren's überhaupt die ersten ihrer Anglerlaufbahn, die Freude entsprechend gross... Pic's folgen sobald der Film entwickelt ist - wir benutzen grossteils halt noch 'ne Kleinbildkamera "vom alten Schlag"   

Fortsetzung folgt bestimmt - am kommenden Sa. wird mal eine 2. Liege angeschafft, damit wir ned wieder "vorzeitig" abbauen müssen  :q  #6 

Bis bald...
Soxl


----------



## gismowolf (30. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Soxl!
Freu mich schon auf Deine Fotos!!#6 
Wenn Ihr dort öfter hinkommt,baut doch Laubhütten,oder darf man das nicht??
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## rob (30. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ja soxl,bin auch schon gespannt!
hab gerade nachgesehen..mehr fotos als die oben verlinkten sind von mir gar nicht vorhanden
war echt ein top wochenende!so viel nette leute jeden tag vorort!super echt:m
jetzt geht es auch so richtig los.die fische nehmen ihren stoffwechsel auf und ziehen ins flache überschwemmte nahrhafte ufergebiet.letzte woche 6,2° wassertemperatur ,diese woche schon 7,5°,am kommenden wochenende wird dann die post abgehen:q
wir haben ja schon jeder 6 karpfen gefangen und über den mit 8 kilo hab ich mich sehr gefreut.hat sich meine strategie doch noch ausgezahlt und ist nicht ganz vom hochwasser verspühlt worden,nächste woche werden wir dann jeder 20 karpfen fangen...ist immer so eine phase im frühling da geht die post ab:q:q
freu mich das soxl mit freundin und gregor auch wieder mit von der partie sind:m
hoff die anderen können auch noch kommen.
wenn ich mir denk ich bin jahrelang alleine dort gesessen:c
habe heute meinen neuen bootsmotor bezahlt.aber so wie ich es einschätze wird es sich kommendes wochenende nicht mehr ausgehen.. schau mer mal.aber dafür ab nächster können wir ohne stress und mit 6 ps viertakt in die donauströmung auf zander,wels und co fahren:m
werd wieder 2 kilo kugeln rollen müssen.
bin schon heiss aufs wochenende #6 
lg rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (30. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

super rob ich freu mich für deinen neuen motor da geht bestimmt die post ab#6 (wie bei den karpfenkibara:q )! wir sind echt eine super truppe in AW und freu mich auf ein jedes gemeinsames ansitzabenteuer#6 #6 #6 ! war ein super geiles weekend, fieber schon zum nächsten hin:q .....  bestens soxl das du auch bilder rein fügst kanns kaum erwarten, werde das nächste mal auch meine camera mit nehmen. für deine freundin war es bestimmt aufregend die ersten karpfen zu drillen, ich musste einige wochen warten biss ich den ersten karpfen fangen konnte wie ich anfing zum fischen|kopfkrat . und ein zweites bett ist auch nicht schlecht da gibts das nächste mal keine ausrede, ihr müsstet nachhause fahren#6 :q  mfg.#h


----------



## posengucker (31. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo,

kann mich den anderen nur anschließen. Es ist ur leiwand mit euch  #6 .
An dieser Stelle sollte erwähnt werden, daß ohne Board unsere Partie nie zustande gekommen wäre.

Komme dieses Wochenende von Freitag später Nachmittag (wie es der Brötchengeber zulässt) bis Samstag früh.

Habe heute auch zugeschlagen: Waller Kalle Dreamfish 2,40 m Bootsrute und Bestellung von 2 Paar Sideplaner Big Yellow Bird und einem Tiefen- und Temperaturmesser. Diese Neuerwerbungen werden dann mit Robs neuem Motor getestet. Freu mich schon auf die erste Welsdrift.

Anbei noch ein paar Fotos vom letzten Weekend.

Der Rob mit Wochenendbestleistung, unser Camp und unser Mahatawana   

lg
Pogu

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (31. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

super bilder werner!
danke dafür!
leiwand das du abends kommst.ich bin ab mittags vorort und check alles.
motor werd ich wohl morgen nicht mehr bekommen.
ich sags euch leute!!!das wird ein heisses wochenende,wir werden gut fangen..werts sehen!
lg rob

ps:hab ja gar nicht erwähnt das wir alle gemeinsam noch zig barben,brachsen,rotfedern und der soxl sogar eine schöne russnase gefangen haben. :q


----------



## Soxl (31. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hoi,

wir freuen uns auch schon auf ein Wiedersehen in AW - Zeit wird's, auch die kurze Arbeitswoche wird schon zu lang   

Aus beruflichen Gründen können wir aber erst Samstags anrücken, denke so gegen Mittag od. früher Nachmittag wenn nix schief geht... 

@ Werner:
Du rückst am Sa. früh schon wieder ab? :c 

@ Rob:
Apropos Russnase: Kannst Dich an die Bissspuren an dem Tier erinnern? Jetzt wo hier on Board zeitgleich ein aktueller thread mit so 'nem Thema läuft, denke ich auch evtl. an ein raubendes Federvieh  |rolleyes  |uhoh:  Könnte sein dass die Stupsnase g'rade noch aus einem gierigen Schnabel abgehauen ist  |kopfkrat 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## rob (31. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

mhh möglich,aber ich glaube eher an einen fischbiss.
kann bitte jemand für mich noch ein zwei pakerln würmer mitnehmen!
komm nicht mehr dazu:c
dafür geh ich morgen in der pferdescheis+e wühlen und hol uns kleine mistwürmer:q
die dips und vorfachmaterial das ich besorgen wollte,ist sich auch nicht mehr ausgegangen
frolic kauf ich morgen auch noch schnell...hahaa morgen mittags bin ich schon am wasser:m
lg rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (31. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

grias euch leute#h ! ich und mein frauchen kommen auch samstag früh oder vielleicht auch schon morgen|kopfkrat  mal sehen?! schade werner das wir uns vielleicht nicht mehr sehen:c ! super christian das ihr zwei auch kommt#6, ich freu mich schon uuuuuurr...... vielleicht kommt morgen meine bestellung (fischboilies u. dips:q  usw.) rob ich bring dir würmer mit aber nur wenn du nach pferdeschei.... duftest:q !


----------



## rob (31. März 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

versprochen gregor versprochen:q:q
wäre geil wenn du die dips morgen noch bekommst!
heiz der loli ein die soll auch mal eine nacht mit uns am wasser verbringen
lg rob


----------



## richard (2. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

AW-Zwischenbericht

Bin gestern Abend zu rob und posengucker nach AW gefahren. Wirklich schönes Platzerl dort #6 , aber doch recht kalt gewesen|gr:. Das dürften die „Gelben“ auch so gesehen haben, denn zum Beißen waren sie trotz vorzüglicher Montagen und delikaten Ködern (die reichhaltige  Köderpalette von rob und posengucker gleicht ja schon mehr einem Gemischtwarenhandel. Respekt) nicht zu bewegen|gr:. Posengucker hat fischereitechnisch denn Abend mit einer schönen Rotfeder gerettet #6, die aber nicht in der Küche, sondern hoffentlich demnächst im Maul von einem Wels landen wird|supergri  |supergri .
War ein super Abend am Lagerfeuer #6  #6 ; leider musste ich um 22:00 aber noch nach Wien heimdüsen .  
lg Richard


----------



## rob (4. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

fein das es dir gefallen hat richard:m
leider wurde es nichts aus karpfen dieses wochenende.das wasser ist um 2 meter gefallen und in der nacht hatten wir -2° :cmacht aber nichts,wir haben viele schöne grosse barben und brachsen verhaftet und noch einige andere donaufische wie zingel,zopel,kaulbarsch,koppe...einige von uns haben diese fische zum ersten mal gesehen.waren ja wieder alle am start das wochenende:msuper leute!
hoff das diese woche das wetter warm wird und wir dann am nächsten wochenende bei normalstand unsere neue welsyacht testen werden:q:q klopf..klopf...wir trainieren schon wieder zum leidewesen unserer nachbarn mit dem welsholz in der badewanne:q:q
eine produktive woche euch allen!
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (4. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Robert!
Kannst Du uns vielleicht in Deiner Zeltstadt ein Plätzchen ca.6x3 Meter ab Freitag,08.04.05 nachmittags reservieren?? :q 
Wir(Martin und I) möchten mit Dir palavern und vielleicht einige Bierchen trinken!! #h


----------



## rob (4. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

na super wolfgang!
bum da wird einiges los sein.mein freund der lutz wird auch kommen,evtuell noch ein nichtfischer und die ganze aw ansitztruppe da müssen wir uns gut arangieren beim fischen:qaber wird scho gehen...der werner und ich werden ja dieses wochenende auf die donau zu eingen driften rausfahren.ich habe mir ja einen neuen 6ps mercury 4 takter gekauft.kommt morgen bei mir an:m ausserden hab ich endlich eine gescheite sitzbank für das boot bekommen.jetzt gehts los:qda kann ich euch dann auch irgendwann am wochenende das revier vom boot aus zeigen:m
lg rob


----------



## bine (4. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Habts ihr alle gut.... Wir müssen nach unserer Tour vom letzten Wochenende (siehe unter "Fotos und Viedeos") diesmal Geburtstagfeiern, nächste Woche bekommen wir einen neuen Hund dazu und dann ists ja schon nicht mehr lange bis NORGE  |supergri  #6  :m  #h 

Aber wenn das alles vorbei ist, dann kommen wir bestimmt mal wieder zu Dir, Rob!!!  #h  #h


----------



## posengucker (8. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Sodawassa,

der rob ist bereits vor Ort und baut Boot und Zeltstadt auf.
Bei der Ankunft hat er mit einem Fischer geplaudert, der heute bereits 4 Karpfen und einige Brachsen fangen konnte.

Am Nachmittag geht es dann raus zur ersten Drift auf Wels.
Über Nacht werden wir eine Boje spannen und auch auf Karpfen fischen. Morgen werde ich das Welsloch besuchen und mein Glück mit Ködern auf bzw. knapp über Grund versuchen.

Bis Sonntag.  #h 

lg
Pogu


----------



## posengucker (10. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo,

wir sind wieder zurück und wie jedesmal hundemüde. Freitag Nachmittag ging es zur ersten Welsdrift dieses Jahr. Leider ohne Biss. Am Freitag Abend kam Richard und Gismowolf mit seinem Sohn auf Besuch. Ach Mahatawana war mit von der Partie. Der Freitag Abend war ein kulinarischer Höhepunkt, da Gismowolf Krebse und eingelegte Schwammerl mitbrachte (nochmals vielen Dank für die haubenverdächtige Verpflegung an Wolfgang). Fischtechnisch ging es erst am Samstag in der Früh los, als ich einen Kaprfen mit ca 7 Kilo landen konnte. Gleich darauf konnte Rob einen Schuppi mit 11,5 Kilo landen. Ich beschloss den Samstag bei unserem Welsplatz zu verbringen un ging mit leichtem Gepäch ca 1/2 Stunden durch den Auwald. Köder (1/2 Köfi, Tintenfisch und Tauwurmbündel) wurde auf Grund oder mit U-Pose angeboten. Leider keine Reaktion. Danach gings zurück und der Rob hatte mittlerweile einige Karpfen gefangen. Als ich ankam drillte er kurz darauf einen wunderschönen Spiegelkarpfen. Auch in der Nacht wurde Rob von Kaprfen wachgehalten.

Fazit dieses Wochenende: Karpfen sind aktiv, die Welse noch nicht so richtig.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Soxl (10. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hoi,

schöne Karpfen, #r  Junx 
War aufgrund des "tollen" Wetters dieses We nicht am Start, Weibchen musste noch dazu am Sa. bis abends arbeiten, das hat meine Motivation auch nicht gesteigert... 

Dafür haben wir aber - wie versprochen - endlich ein paar Pics vom Ostersonntag in AW auf Lager :z 

Da wär mal:
- der allererste Fisch der Anglerlaufbahn meines Weibchens
- der allererste Karpfen der Anglerlaufbahn meines Weibchens |clown: 
- der allererste Spiegelkarpfen der Anglerlaufbahn meines Weibchens |clown:
- und weil's so ein Monstaaaa war, mein erster Karpfen 2005  :g

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## gismowolf (10. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Soxl!
Super Bilder aus AW!!Gruß an Deine Frau und ein kräftiges PH ! 

Ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle Boardis für den freundlichen Empfang und die tolle kurzweilige Nacht.Ich hab nicht auf die Uhr geschaut,aber länger als 2 Stunden hab ich 
auf Grund der tollen Fänge und der Super-Atmosphäre trotz einiger Regenschauer sicher nicht geschlafen! Hier noch ein paar Fotos dazu!
rob beim Drill - ein wunderschöner Schuppi - Werner am Salatbufett - Gegrilltes -Krebspfanne vom Kugelsteingrill.


----------



## bine (10. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

das schaut ja mächtig lecker aus!!!!  #6  #6 
Ihr hattet auf jeden Fall eine Menge Spass und schöne Fänge!!!  :q  #6 
Meine herzliche Gratulation!!!  #6  #6  #h


----------



## klammerfranz (10. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

gratuliere euch ebenfalls ganz heftig. herrliche fänge diesmal - und grillage erst...

ich denk da werd ich bald wieder dabei sein.
freu mi schon

petri
klammerfranze


----------



## rob (12. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ha nachdem mein internet zu hause streikt bin ich bis morgen noch eher selten am board.
super wochenende war das!
schöne fotos von allen und nochmal danke an gismo für die geniale verpflegung.
rob hat ca 15 karpfen gefangen,die drei grössten mit 2*11,5 kilo und einmal 10,5 kilo..freu...
lg rob


----------



## rob (12. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

werner wo is den der zweite grosse spiegler?? der 10.5 kilo..bütte bütte ein foto für rob


----------



## Geko (13. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Leute

nachdem ich nun das Geschehen am Anglerboard schon länger beobachte, hab ich mir gedacht muß ich mich auch mal vorstellen. Also ich bin wie wohl jeder hier leidenschaftlicher Fischer. Zur Zeit treibe ich mich mit der Angelrute bewaffnet in der Gegend vom Kraftwerk Abwinden in Oberösterreich umher. Was ich so mitbekommen habe müßte vor allem Gismowolf dieses Gewässer besser kennen. Dort ist heuere allerdings bisher noch nicht all zu viel los, zuerst Hochwasser und als dieses wieder zurückgegangen ist, mußte ich leider wieder nach Wien wegen des Studiums.
Wenn man so beobachtet, was bei euch in Altenwörth schon so alles los ist, kann man glatt neidisch werden#6 .

lg Gernot


----------



## gismowolf (13. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Gernot!    Ich begrüße Dich hier recht herzlich und wünsch Dir viel Spaß im Board.
Da hast Du allerdings recht,daß man um das AW - Revier neidisch sein könnte,dort spielt es sich ab!!!:q :q
Dieses Revier sollte nach OÖ verlegt werden.War gestern stundenlang in der Antiesen,
kein Zupfer,obwohl die Fische schon im sand wühlen.Heute probier ichs nochmal,aber bei
uns ist die Wassertemperatur noch unter 6° - bis AW werden es schon 7-8°!!Das ist der Unterschied!!


----------



## posengucker (13. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Rob,

welcher grosse Spiegler  |kopfkrat  :q   :q .

Nehm morgen meine Digitalkamera in die Firma mit, da ich kurzfristig am Nachmittag Welse ärgern fahr und schick Dir dann alle Bilder.

@Geko: Willkommen an Board.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (13. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus geko!
von mir auch ein herzliches willkommen im board!!
@pogu: wehe du fährst ohne mich welsfischen :r :m


----------



## gismowolf (13. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Werner und Robert!!
Wenn Ihr zwischendurch mal auf Welse fahrt,wünsch ich Euch ein kräftiges PH!!#6
Ich düse morgen in`s östliche Mittelmeer - Urlaub mit Grete "ohne" fishing-tackle!!!:q
Ab 22. 04. bin ich wieder da!!
Schlagt kräftig zu...........................#6 #6 #h


----------



## rob (13. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

na dann viel spass im urlaub!
kommt gesund wieder zurück und erholt euch gut!
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (13. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Danke - wird gemacht - hoffentlich pass ich dann noch in meine Wathose :q : q  #h


----------



## posengucker (13. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Wolfgang,

schönen und erholsamen Urlaub wünsch ich.

Am 22. gehts los Richtung Delta  :z  :z  :z 

lg
Pogu


----------



## gismowolf (13. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Werner!
Fährt Ihr schon in der Früh oder erst tagsüber??Ich komm am 21.04.05 bis ca.22:00
nach Hause.Sollten wir keinen Kontakt mehr haben,wünsch ich Euch beiden,Dir und rob,daß Ihr einen ordentlichen Muskelkater vom Drillen kriegt!!:q :q #6 #6 #h
Und bringt viele Fotos mit nach Hause!!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (13. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Leute#h ! 
Wolfgang ich wünsch euch einen erholsamen urlaub und schönes wetter, lasst es euch schmecken#6 Lg.! 
Rob u. Werner werde wohl dieses weekend in AW alleine die stellung halten müssen, da ihr ja glaube ich verhindert seit#c ....
aber das macht ja eh nichts ich werde euch die fotos schicken von den fetten karpfis die ich fangen (glaube ich zu wissen so um die 20kg:q ) werde!?
ich habe schon meine dips und boilies erhalten wenn ich daran rieche könnte ich gleich :v hoffe die karpfen sehen das anders:q :q #t ! mfg.#h
Ps:Gernot willkommen hier im board#h !


----------



## gismowolf (13. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Gregor!
Danke!! Zeig`s Ihnen nur mal so richtig,wie die carps auf Deine Boilies beißen #6 !!  #h


----------



## posengucker (14. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo,

wir düsen am 22.4 um 0800 in Richtung Delta. Mache jetzt täglich Hanteltraining um keine Kondidtionsschwächen aufkommen zu lassen .

Leider haben Rob und ich nächstes Wochenende keine Zeit, um nach AW zu kommen. Dicke Karpfen wünsch ich Dir Gregor.
Vielleicht kommt ja der Soxl mit Begleitung zu Dir.

lg
Werner


----------



## Soxl (15. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hoi  :g 



> Vielleicht kommt ja der Soxl mit Begleitung zu Dir.


Jau, wie das der Werner doch richtig ahnt   Also Gregor, halt ein lauschiges Plätzchen für zwei frei... Und warte mit dem Fang des Killerkarpfens bis wir da sind, dann können wir ein schönes Foto "in Pose" machen  :m 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (15. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servas soxl#h ! ich werde morgen mit meinen frauchen so in der frühe anrauschen, hoffentlich ist unser plätzchen nicht besetzt|evil: :c ! na dann bis morgen christian und mögen uns die karpfen gnädig sein:m ! mfg.


----------



## posengucker (18. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Halo Jungs,

wie wars am Wochenende?? Habt Ihr einige Karpfen auf die Schuppen legen können?

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (18. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

moin moin
nein werner hab ich nicht,dafür aber einige dorsche ohne schuppen:m
bin gerade wieder von meinem ostseewochenende zurück.mefo lief leider nicht.
super war das,aber das erzähl ich euch am wasser:m
so noch eine kleine woche ordentlich hakeln und dann geht es am freitag an den po!man bin ich schon heiss (@wodi:q)
lg rob
ps fotos stell ich morgen rein...


----------



## Dorsch1 (18. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo rob

Hab nun erstmal deine Carps bewundert. #6 
Meinen Glückwunsch zu diesem gelungenen Trip. #6


----------



## rob (18. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

danke micha!:m
hoff wir sehen uns bald mal wieder!eventuell wirklich mit robert im august beim welszupfen!
so leudde hier meine fotos vom wochenende!
modtreffen:http://members.chello.at/robert.elsbacher/abModTr/
in der ab bildergalerie hat jörg(meeresangler schwerin) noch mehr super fotos eingestellt..guckt ihr:http://gallery.kairies.de/modtreffen2005
lg dehre und moin
rob


----------



## Dorsch1 (18. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@ rob

Robert wird vom 27.06 - 01.07. an unserem Wallerweiher weilen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich dann natürlich auch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So rob...nu sach watt.


----------



## Soxl (18. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hoi,



			
				posengucker schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr einige Karpfen auf die Schuppen legen können?


...also meine bessere Hälfte und ich waren lediglich im Brachsenfieber, bei mir is' es Sonntags vormittags sogar in eine kleine Klodeckelorgie ausgeartet :q 

Karpfen? Frag' mal Gregor  

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## rob (18. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

aha soxl...hat also gregor den joka gezogen:q bin schon gespannt..rückt mal raus !
@micha: das pickt!ich komm!lass uns ein nettes welswochenende verbringen und hart am fisch sein
freu mich auf euch!
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## bine (18. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> @ rob
> 
> Robert wird vom 27.06 - 01.07. an unserem Wallerweiher weilen.
> 
> ...



Du willst doch nicht etwa das Bayerntreffen sausen lassen  #d  ;+


----------



## Dorsch1 (18. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Bine...der 27. ist ein Montag...werde dann die Woche über von dort zur Arbeit düsen.Am Tage beiße sie ja nicht.


----------



## bine (18. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Bine...der 27. ist ein Montag...werde dann die Woche über von dort zur Arbeit düsen.Am Tage beiße sie ja nicht.



Also schon BBT!!! Dann bin ich ja beruhigt!!!  #h  #h  #6


----------



## Dorsch1 (18. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Muß ja weiterhin dein Boot steuern.


----------



## bine (19. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Muß ja weiterhin dein Boot steuern.



eben  #6  und dieses Jahr muss ich ja Stuffel taufen  :q  :q  :q


----------



## rob (19. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hey gregor!
lass doch mal hören wie es am wochenende lief!!!!!lg rob


----------



## Dorsch1 (19. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Klasse neues Avatare rob. #6 
Wie bastelt man dat zusammen? ;+


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (19. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servas leutl'n#h ! 
also bei mir lief es recht schön ich hatte einen fetten spiegler landen können:q #6 ! schade das soxl und seine frau keinen fangen konnten:c . der ging ab wie die rakete und der drill war auch bestens, ich musste sogar ins wasser steigen weil der bursche ans ufer in die buschzeile flüchten wollte. 
rob du weisst ja wie das ist deine montage liegt ja dort:q ! 
mfg. #h


----------



## posengucker (20. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Gregor,

schöner Karpfen. Bei den Fotos meint man, es wäre schon Sommer .

lg
Pogu


----------



## richard (20. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Gregor,

Gratulation zum fetten Gelben! 

Lg
Ritschie


----------



## rob (20. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus gregor!!!
ein fettes petri!!wie schwer war er denn..hearst alter deine fotos sind ja kleiner als die vorschaufotos
@micha: mit image ready..ist ein einfaches animiertes gif mit 2 ebenen bestehend aus drei bildern..wenn du was hast bastle ich dir gerne eines..aber erst geht es mal ab ins delta zum fischen:m
lg rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (20. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Danke euch fürs petri:q !

Ja rob ich weiß wegen den fotos mit der grösse|evil: :q . Sei froh, sonst wer er noch grösser zu sehen! Das volle ungeheuer mit 30 kilo (scherzal) :q#6 ! hatte leider keine waage dabei#t  aber schätze so um die 8 kilo;+  keine ahnung#c .  
Ihr seit bestimmt schon ganz wuschig wegen eurer wels saison, ich wünsch euch einen echt fetten grossen schwarzen grossvater:g #6 ! mfg.#h


----------



## posengucker (21. April 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Gregor,

wuschig ist harmlos. Kann an nix anderes mehr denken. Ich glaub, wir fahren noch heute Abend, schlafen unten im Zelt und hüpfen morgen in der Früh ins Boot.

Hoffentlich lässt sich der Grossvater zu einem Fototermin überreden.

lg
Pogu


----------



## gismowolf (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Heute war Großkampftag an der Traun - Saisoneröffnung für Jahreslizenznehmer.
Nachdem um 05:30 mindestens schon 80% aller Angler anwesend waren,haben wir
(Martin und ich)uns ein schwerer durch Umwege erreichbares Plätzchen auf einer Kiesbank "erobert"und haben von dort aus alle im Winter neu gebundenen Streamer
getestet!Sieger wurde erwartungsgemäß der auch schon im Vorjahr sehr fängige "Gismomuddler" aus Rehhaar und mit orangerotfärbigem Körper und zwei eingebundenen Grizzlyhecheln. Neben vielen Bachforellen haben auch einige Regenbogner und als Besonderheit auch eine ca.1.5kg schwere Barbe in der starken Strömung den Streamer genommen!!#6  Anschließend machte ich noch eine halbstündige Pirsch durch den Auwald und konnte dabei ca.1kg Morcheln erbeuten!!:q


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Das hat sich ja richtig gelohnt.Fisch und Morchel satt. #6 
Na dann mal guten Appetit.


----------



## gismowolf (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Micha!
Ich kann Dir versichern : die Morchelsauce mit Riesling hat zum Rinderbraten vorzüglich geschmeckt!! :q 
Gegrillte Truttas wird`s demnächst geben!! #6
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## richard (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Wolfgang!

Du Feinspitz! Du hättest besser daran getan nebenbei ein Haubenlokal zu eröffnen (Falls dies eh nicht der Fall ist). Denke heute noch an die ausgezeichneten Krebse in AW. Während Ihr alle fischen geht’s, muss ich brav an meiner Dissertation schreiben. Seite 100 sollte diese Woche noch schaffbar sein. Am Wochenende will ich mit geko in Abwinden gleich 2 Tage ansitzen; aber wenn ich die Wetterprognose sehe wird mir übel: Temperatursturz auf 10 Grad, Wind 20 km/h und Regen. Na wir werden ja sehen.
Also noch kräftiges Petri für weitere Truttas
lg
Ritschie


----------



## richard (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

„Heute wird der Bestand der Nase in der Wachau auf maximal 4500 Fische (Individuen) geschätzt, der der Barbe auf etwa 20.000.“
Aus: Der Standard-Online (29.04.2005)

Na hoffentlich haben Sie die Zahlen zu niedrig angesetzt. 
Ganzer Bericht unter:

http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=2032451


----------



## gismowolf (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Richard!
Haubenlokal hab ich leider keines!!:q Aber ich halte sehr viel von den Köstlichkeiten,die 
die Natur uns bietet!!Wenn Du zum österr.Boarditreffen am 3.WE im Juni kommst,werden sicher einige Schmankerl zu kosten sein!#6 #6 #h


----------



## gismowolf (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@Ritschie!
Von der Antiesen,die unterhalb von Reichersberg in den Inn mündet,werden mir heute riesige Näslingschwärme gemeldet,die zum Laichen flußaufwärts ziehen!In den letzten Jahren waren die Bestände schon sehr besorgniserregend klein!!Womöglich sind Teile der niederösterreichischen Näslinge donauaufwärts gezogen und dadurch verschiebt sich die Populationsdichte??!Auf jeden Fall danke ich Dir für den interessanten link!!


----------



## Dorsch1 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Wolfgang...ich komme extra nur wegen einigen *Leggereien*.


----------



## gismowolf (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Micha!
Wenn Du Signalkrebse zu den Leggereien zählst,kannst Du fest damit rechnen!Die Biester müssen einfach dezimiert werden.Der Bestand in der Traun ist schon viel zu hoch!!Es besteht die Möglichkeit,daß wir die unerwünschten Fremdlinge -zigweise in einen großen
Gulaschkessel mit kochendenm Salzwasser werfen und dann verspeisen können!!


----------



## Dorsch1 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Na da bin ich doch voll dabei Wolfgang. #6 
Dat wird ja nen richtiges Festmal werden.


----------



## rob (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ihr seit so verfressen:q:q
frage an die aw truppe!!:ich will gerne von fr bis sonntag zum bojenspannen auf unseren welsplatz.erstmal das schwemmholz wegräumen und alles fein herrichten,dancah gehts los.
alleine kann ich das ja nicht machen(wegen auslegen,boot usw.) und mein fester welspartner:q der pogu muss ja unbedingt nochmal ins delta fahren:c:c
somit brauch ich einen oder mehrere verlässliche leute die die strecke auch durchhalten und nicht nach 3 stunden aufgeben und nach hause zu mutti fahren:q:q:q
wie sieht es aus burschen,wer hat zeit und lust einen grossen wels zu fangen.lg rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servas rob#h  wie gesagt ich könnte erst ab sonntag da ich samstag arbeiten bin:c , sonst wer ich sofort dabei#6 ! vielleicht geht sich samstag später nachmittag aus#c ??? mal sehen;+ ... Lg.


----------



## Soxl (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hoi,

hmm - Bojenspannen?  

Najo, Freitags geht sich wie immer bei mir/uns nicht aus :c  
Ab Sa. vormittags/mittags stünden wir (Soxeline sollte auch wieder live dabei sein) für Bojenspanndienste allerdings zur Verfügung :g  Als Gegenleistung hätten wir auch gerne 1 - 2 Bojenruten gespannt  |bla:  :g  Vielleicht können wir uns so arrangieren - Freitags schaffen wir wie erwähnt leider wg. längerer Dienste nicht, sorry...

Nehme an "da oben" lässt sich auch auf Karpfen und anderes Friedfischzeugs vernünftig angeln?

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## rob (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

na das hört sich ja schon ganz gut an jungs!
bojenmontagen und spannen kein problem.mach ich euch...leider ist es alleine fast nicht möglich..muss mal überlegen was ich dann freitags mache...mhhhh....
karpfen kannst du oben gut fischen.ich kenn da ein interessantes platzerl!
alles andere kannst du auch fangen.die welsruten gehen gerade und nach rechts die anderen ruten nach links raus.
wäre halt gern fr schon vor ort,damit wir den platz haben...hoffentlich findet sich noch einer für fr zum helfen:m
eventuell richard??


----------



## richard (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Scheibenkleister! |gr:  Des het mi interessiert. 
Ich bin aber in Oberösterreich. Einen (nicht meinen) 30er Feiern und selber in Abwinden mit Geko den Fischen nachstellen  :q . Sorry :c ! und kräftiges PH!
Ritschie


----------



## rob (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ahh shieeet ritschi!
na da wünsch ich dir ein schönes we und viel spass!
rob wird wohl am fr alleine bootaufbauen und bojenspannen....wird scho irgendwie gehen:m
lg rob


----------



## Dorsch1 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

rob...Franzl und ich fahren das Wochenende nach Meschendorf zum Treffen.Komm mit und dann biste nicht so allein.   :q  :q


----------



## rob (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

mhhh is ur nett von euch!!menschendorf ist sicher auch ein hit!
aber in einenhalb wochen fahr ich 3500 km nach norge und später in einem durch bis frankreich wieder runter,von dort zurück nach köln und wieder gen wien......alter jetzt schon so viel fahren und danach der monsterturn pack ich nicht!
aber ihr könnt ja zu mir kommen zum welszupfen!oma wird uns wieder voll versorgen,das wird dem franz sicher taugen:q
montag nehm ich auch noch blau und werde bis dahin in aw hängen.
beste grüsse aus wien
rob


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Tja rob...ich fahre in ca 1 Stunde los zum Franzl.Dann gehts weiter zur Ostsee.Montag auf dem Heimweg hab ich uns schon zum Kaffee bei Aalfreak eingeladen.
Der gute Robert ist schon ganz hibbelig.Die Tage wird er wohl noch Vater werden. :q


----------



## rob (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

mahh da wünsch ich euch eine gute fahrt und schönes wochenende!
lass mir den robert ganz nett grüssen und richte ihm bitte meine glückwünsche aus.
lg aus wien#h
rob


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Mach ich...muß jetzt los. :q  #h


----------



## rob (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@aw truppe!
ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich heute wirklich hoch auf den welsplatz gehe..für eine nacht zahlt sich der aufwand gar nicht aus.habe einen gast dabei, der möchte auch was fangen...denke besser wäre da die bucht auf karpfen und feederzupfen...ruft mich halt an wenn ihr ans wasser kommt,um zu hören wo ich stecke:q
lg rob


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

so leute!
die sachen verstaut und alles so weit fertig.gleich düs ich zum lippfischbruno und danach gehts mit gismowolf,martinbondex und wolfgang nach norwegen.
es wird gefischt und gefilmt bis der arzt kommt:q
erste woche landesinnere: süsswasserfliegenfisschen in allen facetten
zweite woche salzwasserfliegenfischen in allen facetten und abends in unserer freizeit fahren wir raus aufs meer um dort mal ordentlich zu fischen:qallerdings sind dann die fliegenruten an land:q
wir haben mitternachtssonne und grosse schuhlen von orkas und schweinswaalen ziehen an der küste entlang :l
ich freu mich sehr,drückt uns die daumen das die bedingungen passen.
lg rob


----------



## Anni (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

wünsch euch ganz viele:s :a #a und schönes wetter 


                       viel spass#h


----------



## richard (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Kräftiges PH Euch allen und erholsame Wochen!
Ritschie


----------



## posengucker (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Rob,

alles Gute und viel Filmmaterial.

lg
Pogu


----------



## fischauge (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Ich komme aus Villach in Kärnten,fische am Vassacher See,St Leonhardersee,Ossiachersee (http://www.aesche.at/ ),und an der Wernbergerschleife(da sind keine Badegäste und schöne Fische drin)   
]mfg Sepp


----------



## Drohne (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

He Kärntna, servus im Board!|wavey::m 

Du hast ja geradezu das Anglerparadies vor Deiner Haustür. Da werde ich echt sentimental wenn ich an den traumhaften Ossiacher See und seinen metrigen Hechten denke. Wurde von mir bereits schon öfters befischt. Auch beim Klopeiner-, Thurner-, Gösselsdorfer- -herrlich dieses Wasser mit seinen wunderschönen Seerosen, unter 40er geht da nix- Völkermarkter Stausee usw., konnte ich schon oft wunderschöne Fische landen. 

Liebe Grüße und Mega Petri auch von einem Seppl.#6


----------



## Geko (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Fischauge,

willkommen an Board. Kann mich Drohne nur anschließen. Bin ebenfalls vollends von Kärnten und seinen traumhaften Angelmöglichkeiten begeistert. Hab mir schon öfters den Gösselsdorfersee vor meiner Haustür gewünscht.  Viel Spaß an Board.

LG 
Geko


----------



## richard (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Fischauge!

Willkommen an Bord  :m  und viel Spaß von einem, der noch nicht in Kärnten gefischt hat, dies aber noch heuer ändern möchte.
lg
Ritschie


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Willkommen Fischauge im Board:m !

Hallo Drohne|wavey:  wie siehts aus in AW konntet Ihr wieder schöne Karpfen fangen|supergri ?!
mfg.


----------



## Drohne (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

*Hallo AW Trupp von der großen Bucht! |wavey: |bla:* 

Wo seid´s Ihr alle plötzlich hingekommen??? |kopfkrat Die Carps rollen und springen ununterbrochen an Eurem Spot. Offenbar genießen diese den zZt. hakenfreien Platz und Rotten sich dort zusammen. Ich hoffe sehr, Ihr kommt`s wenigstens am kommenden Wochenende zum Angeln vorbei, ansonsten versäumt Ihr mit Sicherheit die Chance des Jahres.
Gestern konnte ich einen unglaublichen Run auf meinem in Gelee Royal getippten Pop up Frolic verbuchen. Nach dem Anschlag maschierte offenbar ein Monster mit dieser Spezialität unaufhörlich in Richtung Rinne. Mein Rig, gebunden mit GLT Touchdown Braid 16 lb -gibt`s allenfalls noch was besseres- konnte diesem Druck leider nicht standhalten und riß etwa einem Zentimeter vor dem Haken. Der konsequente Abzug erinnerte stark an den tollen Amur von vergangener Woche. Vorläufig Pech gehabt#q , aber das Rig wird umgehend auf 20 - 24 lb erhöht und die Rollen neu bespult. 
Dieser Bursche kommt mit Sicherheit noch einmal in meine Gasse, aber dann......   

LG an alle, von Drohne


----------



## posengucker (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Drohne,

ich war am Sonntag im Mühlbach in Sachen Hecht unterwegs.
Leider nichts. Ev. komme ich am Sonntag in die Bucht.

lg
Pogu


----------



## posengucker (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi,

der Rob und ich sind von Samstag Nachmittag/Abend bis Sonntag Nachmittag in der Bucht.

Ich hoffe, man sieht sich.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servas freunde#h
bin wieder heil zurück aber noch sehr müde...7500 km zerren:c:q
freu mich schon auf aw!der soxl und mädel werden auch am start sein:m
lg rob

ps norgebericht und 100te fotos gibt es bald#h


----------



## posengucker (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Super,

dann erfahren wir ja am Wochenende, wie es dem Soxl im Podelta ergangen ist.

bis bald.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ich weiss es schon:q:q
übrigens waren die camps die wir bei uns im fluss gesehen haben jungs von dynamic beim baits testen


----------



## posengucker (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Was,

Dynamitfischer?? 

Dann wirst Du Dir am Samstag die Geschichte vom Soxl halt nochmals anhören müssen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Soxl (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hoi  #h 

Endlich wieder etwas mehr Leben in der Ösi-Bude   

@ Drohne:


> ...gebunden mit GLT Touchdown Braid 16 lb -gibt`s allenfalls noch was besseres- konnte diesem Druck leider nicht standhalten und riß etwa einem Zentimeter vor dem Haken.


Kenne das Zeugs und hab's (glaub' ich jedenfalls |kopfkrat) sogar irgendwo in meinen x-Schachterln und Tascherln vorrätig... Wenn Du einen sorgfältigen "no knot" gebunden hast kann sich das Braid nur durchgescheuert haben (an der Steinschüttung oder so?), sonst gibt's das gar ned   Allerdings 1 cm vom Haken entfernt ist es eigenartig  |kopfkrat 

@ Werner & Rob
Jau, ein paar Po-Stories werdets Euch anhören müssen |supergri  Ein bebilderter Bericht von mir steht auch schon online, Link kommt per PN (k. A. ob ich den hier posten darf?) 

Werde jedenfalls versuchen meine bessere Hälfte von einem Ansitz zu überzeugen, die Spinnrute kann warten (spez. nach der Schilderung unserer Nachbardrohne :m ). 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Grüße euch AW Bande#h ! 

Ich muss leider arbeiten am Samstag und Nachmittag fahre ich nach Krems zu meinen Eltern...
Aber nachher kann ich mit meiner lieben bei euch auf ein plauscherl vorbei schauen, es gibt ja einiges euerseits zu berichten:q #6 !
mfg. :m


----------



## Drohne (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Fein, Danke Soxl, dass Du mein Rig Problem angesprochen hast. Es ist tatsächlich so, dass Braid wenige Millimeter bis etwa 1cm von Haken entfernt gerissen ist. Diese Schnur wurde erst vor wenigen Tagen beim Grabmayer in Wien gekauft und ist sicherlich keine alte Ware. Wenn Du einverstanden bist und etwas Zeit beim schildern deines Po Erlebnis übrig hast, würde ich Dir gerne am Wochenende unser Rig Pouch mit den gebundenen Rigs zeigen. Vielleicht kannst Du als erfahrener Hunter einen Fehler unsererseits erkennen|kopfkrat 

Hundemüde|gutenach #u und mit einem deftigen Muskelkarter vom tagelangen Honigschleudern freue ich mich vorerst aufs Schnarchen im Bett und aufs relaxen am Wochenende ab 17h in AW.
Also tschau in AW

Drohne & Drohnlein


----------



## Drohne (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

*Hallo AW Truppe*!|bla: 

Wir kommen soeben von unserem Platzerl zurück und müßen Euch sofort positives darüber berichten.
Es herschen zZt. ausgesprochen gute Bedingungen in der Bucht, das Wasser ist durchaus OK, kein Treibholz, keine Boderer, keine unguten Wanderer, keine Ausflugsboote unterwegs, .etc. etc. ....... .Mit einem Wort, alles was kann und wer darf ab zum Wasser.:m #6 
In der relativ kurzen Zeit die wir heute dort verbringen konnten wurde ein mittlerer Schuppi und einige Brassen gelandet. Ist doch durchaus OK, nicht?
Lediglich der Wasserstand bereitet einigermaßen Sorgen, da er leider nur mehr etwas mehr als ein Meter in der Bucht aufweist. Ich vermute, dass gerade durch den niedrigen Stand das Wasser dort etwas wärmer ist und was lieben Karpfen mehr als warm.. W..... ., eben. Dadurch ist vielleicht die relativ hohe Fangquotte in den letzten Tagen erklärbar. 
Ach ja, auch etwas negatives muß unbedingt gemeldet werden. Es gibt Schwärme von Gösn|gr: bei Einbruch der Dämmerung. Also vorbereiten mit zB Lagerfeuer machen und viel grünes hinein, Autan trinken, Zigaretten in Autan tauchen und bis zum Filter abrauchen, Knoblauch essen und einen Karanz mit Knoblauchzehen zusätzlich umhängen, Duftnoten mit Urin anbringen usw. dann gehts schon irgendwie.
Ein dickes Mega Petri also fürs Wochenende wünscht allen AWlern

Drohne


----------



## rob (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

super news drohne!!!
da freu ich mich schon sehr auf morgen.werde ab mittag am platzerl sein und schon mal mit dem drillen beginnen:q
bis morgen !!!lg rob


----------



## Drohne (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Super Rob, aber |uhoh: bei Euch füttert offenbar jemand!

Heute waren die Haubentaucher beinahe nicht zu verscheuchen. Etwa 50m hinaus von Euch und ganz links beim Steinschlag, beinahe am Ufer soltest Du einen beköderten Haken hinwerfen, dort spielts es sich nämlich ab, konnte mich heute abenmals persönlich davon überzeugen#6:q #6:q.

ich denke die Chancen sind für dieses Wochenende durchaus vorhanden. Nach 7.500 km wirst Du aber einen wilden oder gelben nur schwer schaffen. Wir drücken dennoch fest die Daumen.

Mega Petri aus der Nachbarschaft

LG Drohne


----------



## rob (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

was bei uns füttert wer???!!!das geht ja gar nicht!
hoff es ist dann das platzerl frei:clg rob


----------



## posengucker (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo,

wir sind wieder zurück.

In Kurzform:

Soxl  9,5 Kilo
Rob   8   Kilo
Pogu 8 Kilo.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

passt:m
leiwand war es!eh wie immer:q
lg rob


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Na dann mal meinen Glückwunsch zu eurem Erfolg. #6  #6 
Ich glaub ich sollte mal wieder in AW vorbeischauen.


----------



## Drohne (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

*Hallo AW Truppe!#h *

Gratulation Euch allen, da habts wieder ordentlich zugeschlagen. Ihr müßts doch öfters bei der Bucht vorbeischauen, sonst werden die Carps dort noch übermütig.

*Werner!* 
Dein Tipp bezüglich Köfis war ein voller Erfolg#6. Danke dafür. 
Deine angenehm süße Bestellung kam leider erst um 16.30 in AW an, da war der Platz leider schon leer! Bitte Geduld bis zum nächstenmal, OK

*Soxl* detto. Einer von Euch dreien soll bitte so nett sein und bei Gelegenheit eine Inspektion unserer Rigs vornehmen.

*Rob,* bezüglich niedrigem Wasserstand -Sonntag abend etwas weniger als 1m-sind wir in großer Sorge und suchen eine Alternativplatz:c . Was hälst Du von jener Stelle wo der Surfclub seine Niederlassung hat -das ist die große Wasserfläche vor der Wehr, unmittelbar nach der Zufahrt-. Hier könnte problemlos unser Boot angebracht werden und überhaupt schauts dort recht nett aus. Schon probiert und vor allem ist da was drinnen|kopfkrat ? 
Ab heute werden wir dort jedenfalls fallweise eine Kurzsession unternehmen. 

Liebe Grüße und Mega Petri von Drohne & Co


----------



## rob (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hey drohne!
keine panik wegen dem wasser.ich hab noch bei viel niedrigerem stand sehr gut gefangen.da kommen die buckeln dann 5 meter vor dem ufer aus dem wasser und alles spritzt und explodiert,einzig das zurücksetzten im schlammigen und seichten ist etwas schwieriger,aber es geht.
also flüchten müsst ihr nicht.
das platzerl von dem du sprichst ist sehr überlaufen.spaziergeher und tageskartler.ich würde dann wenn weiter oben im altarm fischen.in der nähe von unserem welsplazerl.schaut euch da mal die plätze an.lg rob


----------



## Drohne (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

*Servus Rob!#6 *

Na dann ist ja alles paletti#g und wir Danken Dir vielmals für die doch sehr beruhigende Mitteilung. Wäre echt Schade gewesen wegen der wenigen Stunden die wir nach der täglichen Arbeit in diesem kleinen Paradies verbringen, infolge Niedrigwasser einen anderen Platz suchen müßten. 
Wir freuen uns bereits auf den heutigen Ansitz:q 

LG Drohne & Co =die mich immer am Wasser begleitende Henne:k


----------



## posengucker (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Drohne,

freut mich , daß es mit den Köfis geklappt hat.

Ich bin erst wieder am 1. Juliwochenende in AW, denn dann beginnt die Welssaison. |jump: 

lg
Pogu


----------



## posengucker (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Landsleute,

der 1. Juli naht und die Welsschonzeit geht dem Ende zu.

Wer hat Lust und Laune den Saisonauftakt in AW mit mir zu verbringen??? Ich werde von Freitag Mittag bis Sonntag Mittag der Welse harren, die (hoffentlich) da kommen werden.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

schon notiert:q:m


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Ich werd auch kommen:m !

Und hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack von Gestern:q :q :q ! Ein Freund von mir (Stefan) hatte einen Tolstolop mit 1,14m und 20,5 kg gefangen, ich schnell hin um ein paar Fotos zu machen|bla: :g |uhoh: !
Ich sag euch das war ein riesen Viech:k so etwas hab ich überhaupt noch nie gesehen pffffffff..... Werde am Weekend davon mehr berichten:m ! 
Lg.#h


----------



## posengucker (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Gregor,

ein ordentlicher Brocken. Freu mich schon aufs Wochenende.

lg
Pogu


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Leute wer von euch fährt morgen nach AW zum Welsfischli?

Werner ist Vorort, Rob lässt sich das spektakel sicher nicht entgehen|supergri !
Und ich werde auch kommen:m freu, freu, freu!
Wie siehts aus mit Soxl#h , kommt Ihr zwei auch?
Ich hab euch eh schon ne weile nicht mehr gesehen, ist bestimmt ne gaudi|supergri !
Lg.


----------



## Soxl (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Gugug #h 

Jau Gregor, ob Wels oder Karpfen --> wir werden wohl auch wieder mal am Start sein  Mal sehen wo, muss noch mit meiner besseren Hälfte eine Lagebesprechung abhalten   - denke mal wir finden Euch am Welsplatzerl, evtl. nehmen wir den Nachbarplatz unter Beschuss, mal sehen  

Das von Dir gepostete Planktonfresservieh wurde auch in AW gefangen, oder stammt der aus einem anderen Wässerchen? |kopfkrat Egal, is' definitiv eine ordentliche "Kuh", auch wenn ich diese Tiere weiterhin....sagen wir mal.... "unhübsch" finde  |uhoh: 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## rob (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

dehre burschen!
ich pack mich schon mal langsam zusammen,kann eh nicht mehr pennen:q
freu mich schon!


----------



## gismowolf (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Boardis!
Ich bekam heute um ca.11:10 eine SMS .....................
Wels mit 110 cm gefangen....lg rob

Ich wünsche allen dort am Wels-Hotspot noch ein kräftiges Petri Heil,fangt noch
einige solcher Uriane,damit wir alle dann einen Super-Bericht mit vielen Fotos
vom Geschehen an diesem Wochenende mit allen Beteiligten bekommen können!!


----------



## posengucker (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo kampfkater,

auch Dir einen schönen Urlaub. 
Der Gregor, der Rob (wenn es sich zeitlich ausgeht und der Jetleg net zu arg ist) und ich werden dieses Wochenende wieder im Zeichen des Welses verbringen.

Vielleicht kommt der Soxl am Samstag auch noch vorbei.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@awTruppe!
burschen wer hat am wochenende zeit für eine runde aw?:qmoch ma wos gregor,soxl,..!
auf karpfen in die bucht würde mir auch gefallen,man könnte auch abends mit dem boot raus auf  zander zupfen.wobei bei der schwülen hitze die wir gerade haben..hundstage..sollte man den wels auch nicht verachten.lasst mal hören was geht.lg rob#h


----------



## einAngler (8. September 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Scheint so, als wären die Österreicher ausgeflogen, oder sind die alle beim Wasser?

Petri Heil


----------



## richard (8. September 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Richtig. 
Ich fahre jetzt nach Gosau und werde 2 Tage Schwammerlsuchen: Vor allem leckeren Steinpilz und am Sonntag bin ich an der Donau/OÖ fischen.
Schönes Wochenende allen
Ritschie


----------



## rob (8. September 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ich hab gerade so viel andere dinge im kopf:q
werde aber morgen wieder mal über nacht ans wasser fahren...eventuell ja auch bis sonntag:m
mal schaun was sich da tut.lg rob


----------



## rob (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo leute#h
komm gerade aus aw zurück.habe mir gestern und heute wegen dem schönen wetter frei genommen und bin fischen gefahren.
nach dem ich jetzt länger nicht am wasser war,freute ich mich schon ordentlich darauf noch einmal mein boot aufzubauen und in die donau auf zander zufahren.
traum tage.gestern abend den sonnenuntergang im strom erlebt und heute um 7:00 morgens den sonnenaufgang.da war ich auch schon wieder draussen.in der nacht hab ich es vom ufer auf karpfen versucht,aber leider nichts gefangen.nur brachsen die mich weckten,somit hab ich die ruten dann wieder rausgenommen.wollte ja mit der sonne aufstehen
gestern abend hab ich mich mit einem sportsfreund verankert und gemeinsam gefischt.er hat gleich einen schönen zander mit 3 kilo gefangen.ich einen kleinen der gerade mal das mass hatte und wieder schwimmen durfte.die freude war gross,endlich wieder mal ein donauzander:m
heute am vormittag dann,nach einigen versiebten bissen zuckt es in der rute und ich kann wenig später einen zander mit 1 kilo in der hand halten...freu...der wird geräuchert:q
war das entsapannend bei dem wetter gemütlich im boot auf der donau sitzend und auf die ruten blicken und den herbst von seiner besten seite zu geniessen.weit und breit kein mensch und auch keine anderen angler.nur ide natur und ich.deswegen bin ich auch unter der woche gefahren um die ganzen gesichter nicht sehen zu müssen:q:q
hab das sehr genossen und werde mich in zukunft öfter mit dem boot in den strom werfen.
ausserdem geht mein boot plötzlich mit dem 6 ps motor ins gleiten.hat er vorher nicht gepackt.jetzt fahr ich auf einmal 4 mal so schnell:m geil!warum weiss ich nicht.
freu mich schon auf eine wiederholung...da geht heuer noch mehr:m
lg rob


----------



## Geko (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Rob!

gratuliere zu deinem Zander. Da hast dir wirklich ein paar schöne Tage zum Fischen ausgesucht, das Wetter war/ist wirklich traumhaft . 
Ich hab selbst ein 3 m Schlauchboot mit 4 PS AB. Ich komm nur dann ins gleiten, wenn ich möglichst viel Gewicht in den Kiel verlagere. Aber wenn dann nach ca. 10 sek die Gleitfahrt erreicht ist, machts wirklich Spaß. Vor allem bei schnellen, plötzlichen Richtungsänderungen. Dann schwappt teilweise das Wasser über die Bordwand und das Boot fährt mehr seitlich als forwärts.

Grüße 
Gernot


----------



## rob (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus gernot!
ja ich brauch ja auch einige zeit um ins gleiten zu kommen.wenn ich nach vorne bin,ging es schneller...einziges problem bei mir ist,das die schraube bei voller gleitfahrt teilweise aus dem wasser kommt und so kompression verliert.ich muss dann vom gas weg dann geht es wieder.bleibt ja dann lange in der gleitphase,auch bei halbgas.
denke ich muss beim motor die neigung noch ändern,weil tiefer runter kann ich ja nicht.schau mer mal....bin noch ganz aufgeladen von dem trip:m
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Geko (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hast du dein Boot eigentlich angemeldet? Ich bin bis jetzt nur schwarz damit gefahren. Wieviel kostet den so eine Bootsnummer und ist es recht umständlich eine zu bekommen? Bin am überlegen mein Boot nächstes Jahr anzumelden.
Vielleicht kannst du durch das Verstellen der Neigung noch ein, zwei cm Eintauchtiefe rausholen. Nachdem der Bug leicht in der Höhe ist in Gleitfahrt, hilft es eventuell wenn du den AB ein paar Grad nach hinten neigst. Kenn mich aber leider auch nicht so gut aus.
Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Nachdem ich in Wien studiere und im 2. Bezirk (Nähe Flex) wohne bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Gewässer in der Gegend. Ist im Kanal eigentlich was drinnen?
Lg ebenfalls aus Wien


----------



## rob (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hehe geko ich hab im flex am sonntag im cafe aufgelegt
hättest vorbeikommen können......
also für den motor musst du irgend eine steuer/anmeldung zahlen.mach mich da jetzt im winter schlau,hab ihn ja erst bekommen und auch zb in italien genutzt.
eine nummer brauchst du nur,wenn dein boot fix verankert ist.damit die dich bei hochwasser usw anrufen können.ich bau ja meines immer ab,somit hab ich keine.
wegen wasser und der gleichen rufen wir uns am besten mal an.ich schick dir morgen eine pm.lg rob


----------



## rob (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

übrigens hab ich beim ausnehmen des zanders im schlund eine halbverdaute koppe mit kleinem haken in ihrem maul gefunden.das dünne vorfach is dem zander aus dem mund gehängt
da hat sich wohl eine koppe an einen kleinen madenhaken eines anglers verirrt,danach kommt der zander und putzt die koppe weg...schnur reisst angler weint 
war ein lustiges bild beim ausnehmen und hat meinen opa und mich zu wilden spekulationen über den vorgang getrieben:m
lg rob


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

petri zum zander!
wo habst du den gefangen? unterhalb des altarmes, dort wo das wasser rausströmt, oder 'in den Weiten des Stromes' (sehr poetisch)?
ich hab grad einen leicht vorwurfsvollen anruf meiner chefin bekommen, dass endlich mein jerkbait starter-paket angekommen ist .
ich hoffe ich schaffs, dass ich am wochenende mal zum 'großen grund' komm!
Wie siehts eigentlich auf eurer seite der Donau mit hecht aus?
Ich hab vor ca 2 jahrn mal auf gufi einen 75er im Altarmauslauf gefangen, aber das wars dann auch schon. wie ist im altarm?
(jetzt is wieder was los im österreicher eck!!!)
lg
Stephan


----------



## Drohne (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens hab ich beim ausnehmen des zanders im schlund eine halbverdaute koppe mit kleinem haken in ihrem maul gefunden.das dünne vorfach is dem zander aus dem mund gehängt
> da hat sich wohl eine koppe an einen kleinen madenhaken eines anglers verirrt,danach kommt der zander und putzt die koppe weg...schnur reisst angler weint
> war ein lustiges bild beim ausnehmen und hat meinen opa und mich zu wilden spekulationen über den vorgang getrieben:m
> lg rob


 
*Hallo Rob!#h *

Gratulliere zum Zander recht herzlich. Du, wenn dieser Kerl einen silbernen Gamakatsu Plattenhaken Gr. 16 intus hatte, war dies allenfalls meine Koppe:c . 
Mir wurde beim Köfi stippen nämlich ein Vorfach mit einem gehakten Fischlein, bei dem Platz den mir Werner empfohlen hat -Du weißt ja wo-gefladert. Also wenn Du tatsächlich der Fänger dieses Diebes bist freue ich mich außerordentlich und gönne Deinem Opa und Dir einen Festschmaus:q . 

Petri Heil jedenfalls zu diesen schönen Erfolg

LG Drohne & sein Weisl


----------



## rob (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo stephan hallo drohne#h
ja wird wohl dann dein haken gewesen sein,war genau so einer:m
gefangen hab ich die fische einmal im hauptstrom vor dem sporn zu einfahrt in den hafen.den anderen hab ich im hauptstrom unterhalb der insel gefangen.
hechte werden immer wieder mal gefangen,aber wie gut der bestand wirklich ist kann ich dir schwer sagen.denke zander gibt es mehr bei uns.
lg und auf ein baldiges treffen am wasser
rob


----------



## FraBau (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

*Hallo Rob#h *

Auch von mir ein kräftiges "*PETRI HEIL*" zu deinen Zandern#6 

Ist ein witziger Zufall, das ER den Haken und die Koppe von Drohne im Schlund hatte.

Ich selbst hatte eigentlich noch NIE das Glück einen Zander zu fangen#c , aber das wird sicher auch noch irgendwann klappen.

Übrigens, vergangene Woche, haben mein Onkel und ich abermals einen Tag in Eurem Revier verbracht. Wir sind zwar "Schneider" geblieben, haben aber beschlossen uns nächstes Jahr die Jahreskarte zu kaufen. Wir werden uns also nächstes Jahr SICHER mal über den Weg laufen#h 
*DROHNE* und sein *Weisl, *habe ich schon Persönlich kennengelernt, er wohnt ja auch garnicht weit weg von mir und ist ein ganz, ganz netter und Hilfsbereiter Mensch, ein richtiger "Kumpel".

Also, ich freu´ mich schon auf nächstes Jahr#h


----------



## Drohne (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

*He Franz|wavey: !*

*wie Du mir so ich Dir, klaro:q ! *

Dein Heldenberger Wein ist ein echtes Erlebnis , heute kommt der Rose´dran,

übrigens, Petri Heil fürs nächste Jahr, wir freuen uns auf Euch

Drohne und sein Weisl


----------



## rob (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

von mir auch ein kräftiges petri für das nächste jahr franz!
dann werden wir uns bald mal am wasser sehen:m
ich fang jetzt langsam an an die wehr zu wechseln wo ich den winter verbringen werde:q
freu mich schon sehr aufs aalruttenfischen im november und auf den zander.bin schon gespannt ob ich für weihnachten noch einige verhaften kann.
lg rob


----------



## Lenzibald (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus. @Gecko Wenn du dein Boot anmelden wíllst muß du zur zuständigen Landesregierung dort bekommst einen Termin zur Überprüfung. Die überprüfen das Boot und dannbekommst eine Liste welche Ausrüstung du mitführen mußt. Anker Ankerseil, Schwimmwesten , Feuerlöscher, Seile, Verbandszeug und so weiter. Sogar die Stärke und länge der Seile werden Vorgeschrieben ebenso das Ankergewicht. Weiß ich weil ich selber ein Boot hatte war allerdings ein Kabinenboot mit 140Ps.


----------



## Geko (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@Lenzibald

Danke für die Information. Was ähnliches hab ich auch schon gehört. Mir kommen solche Auflagen ein bißchen übertrieben vor, da es sich bei meinem Boot um ein 3m Schlauchboot handelt. Wenn ich da das ganze Zeug reinlad hab ich ja selbst keinen Platz mehr. Sollte ich wirklich all das mitführen müssen, riskier ich glaub ich weiterhin, schwarz zu fahren. Geb mich bei einer Kontrolle, falls so was vorkommt eben unwissend, da mein Boot mit 4 PS ja führerscheinfrei ist.

Danke nochmal 
Gernot


----------



## richard (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

tu felix Austria! 

Also Geko ich fahre mit Dir, auch wenn Du Dein Boot nicht angemeldet hast.
Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter! 

Ritschie


----------



## rob (8. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo burschen!!
wollte der aw truppe nur melden das die aalrutten schon da sind...die ersten sind schon in meinem bauch
werde mir morgen mittwochs wieder mal frei nehmen müssen und nochmal einen tag an der wehr verbringen.schaun mer mal ob noch mehr geht:m
den november möcht ich noch ruttentechnisch nützen und versuchen einige tage ans wasser zu kommen.hab ja eh fast keine zeit zum fischen oder für mich momentan.im dezember ist dann schon wieder schluss mit lustig und nach der schonzeit geht auch nicht wirklich mehr was.
ausserdem geht es ende november nach namibia zu einem dreh:q
lg rob


----------



## FraBau (8. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo rob!

Ich wünsch dir ein kräftiges "*PETRI HEIL"* für morgen#6 

PS: Fängst du "SIE" in der Nacht, oder beissen "SIE" auch am Tag?

Wünsch´ Dir viel Spass in Namibia#6


----------



## rob (8. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus frabau#h
die rutten fangen eigentlich meisstens bei einbruch der dunkelheit zum beissen an.das geht so in intervallen bis ca 23:00.danach wird es eher mau.
wie es in der früh kurz vor dem hellwerden aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen,da mir zu dieser zeit die erfahrung fehlt.
bester köder ist ein miniköfi ,fetzen oder tauwurm am einzelhaken.
ich dipp die noch in einem fischpulver,das lock die sehr gut.
ich fisch da ausschliesslich mit der feederrute.macht mir einen ordentlichen spass nur mit dem dreibein,2 ruten und ein wenig zeugs am wasser zu sitzen...anders als der ausrüsstungswahn unter dem jahr
guter platz ist die wehr,sporn zum bootshafen und die donau beim kraftwerk bis zum sporn vor.
in namibia geht es eine woche an den sambesi zum fischen auf böse welse,tigerfische usw und eine woche an die skelettküste zum brandungsfischen auf scharfgezahnte teile bis 250 kilo:q
wird bald einen film davon geben:m
lg rob


----------



## FraBau (8. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo rob!

DANKE, für deine ausführliche Info!

Werde den Aalruten aber erst im nächsten Herbst nachstellen können, da ich ja erst ab kommenden Jahr die Karte habe. Ich kann es schon garnicht mehr erwarten:c (Allerdings auch die OHNE Nachtfischen|kopfkrat , denn meine beiden Lieben zuhause erlauben das noch nicht, das ich auch in der Nacht fische ).

PS: Wird sicher hochinteressant dein Tripp nach Namibia. Bin schon gespannt auf den Film. Wünsch Dir ein kräftiges *"PETRI HEIL"*.


----------



## rob (13. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo aw truppe#h
nachdem ich letzten dienstag gemeinsam mit posengucker in aw den rutten und zandern nachgestellt habe,wir gute bisse verzeichnen konnten(vorallem am köfi)aber leider keinen verwerteten,bin ich gestern mittags bis mitternacht und heute für einige stunden am wasser gesessen.nur leider war es noch zäher als mittwoch.keine guten bisse...schon gar nicht aufs köfischi und beim wurm einige fade zupfer und eine brachse.....ziemlich mau das ganze...mal schaun wie es nächste woche läuft.es wird ja zum glück kälter und kälter.hoffentlich noch kalt genug vor der schonzeit:c:m
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (13. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Robert!
Am Mittwoch soll`s bei uns bis auf 700m schneien!!! Ich drück Dir die Daumen,
daß in der zweiten Novemberhälfte noch viele Rutten beißen!!


----------



## rob (13. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

na hoffentlich wolfgang!
komisch vor 10 tagen hab ich die ersten 2 kleineren gefangen.da war es noch viel wärmer.mit werner hab ich dann letzte woche auch noch einige gute bisse versiebt...weil petrus es so wollte:q
aber das es dieses we so zach wird hätt ich mir nicht gedacht...war voll motiviert denke jetzt,das die meissten einfach noch nicht wirklich aktiv und da sind.
najo mal sehen wie viel zeit ich noch im november am wasser verbringen kann.immerhin steh ich ja unter druck,das weihnachtsessen noch fangen zu müssendie schlechteste voraussetzung um fischen zu gehen..lach..
aber wenn alle stricke reissen gibt es heuer welsglulasch,nach rezept von pogu:m
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (13. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Und als Vorspeise könnte ich Dir einige -zig Krebse fangen lassen!!
Anbei einige Bilder!Hab wieder eine Digi,die erste Unterwasseraufnahme ist auch dabei.....


----------



## rob (14. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hab gerade mit gismo telefoniert und weihnachten klar gemacht:m:q
danke wolfgang!
lg rob


----------



## richard (14. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Wolfgang!
Wenn ich mir die Krebschen so anschaue, dann bekomme ich enormen Gusto. Beim AB-Treffen 2005 habe ich bestimmt 20 verdrückt. Schade nur, dass es schon lange her ist. 

@rob
War gestern mit dem Fahrrad am Donaukanal unterwegs. Dort sind die Rutten auch noch nicht angekommen und aktiv. Ich war aber echt überrascht, wie viele Leute bei einem so beschi….en Wetter fischen gehen.

lg
Ritschie


----------



## gismowolf (14. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Ritschie!
Da gehst Du nächstes Jahr beim Fang mit und erwischt die noch,die bei mir immer abhauen,schließlich und endlich hast Du ja viel längere Arme als ich,dann kannst Du 100 und mehr verdrücken,wenn`st willst!!!


----------



## posengucker (19. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Soderle,

werde heute mein Glück auf Aalrutten, Hecht und Zander probieren.

Kalt genug ist es ja mittlerweile .

lg
Werner


----------



## gismowolf (19. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Werner!
Da wünsch ich Dir ein kräftiges Petri Heil dazu!!


----------



## rob (19. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

na ich werde jetzt auch rausfahren burschen:q:q


----------



## FraBau (19. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@posengucker+rob

Ein *kräftiges PETRI HEIL*, für Euer vorhaben#6 

Bin gespannt, ob etwas gegangen ist|kopfkrat


----------



## rob (21. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

grüss euch!
war ja recht spannend das wochenende.
am samstag mit dem werner einige gute bisse gehabt und eine schöne rutte mit 63 cm und 1,6 kilo gefangen.am nachmittag beim zanderfischen sind wir blank ausgestiegen.am nächsten tag bin ich im schneestrum gemeinsam mit martin mit dem boot in die donau rausgedüst und uns dort einen ast abgefroren.
ich hab 3 super bisse gehabt,zwei davon verwertet.ich dachte schon bei den genialen drills das das jetzt mein grosser donauzander ist.
zum vorschein kam beide male ein riesiger rapfen der sich die tote laube eingesaugt hat.die haben ordentlich stoff gegeben.beide schwimmen wieder,fotos hat der martin mit dem handy gemacht.bin schon gespannt,die  werde ich noch nachliefern.leider lief dann nichts mehr und ein stellungswechsel brachte auch nichts.
am abend waren wir dann noch bis 22:00 auf der wehr und haben wieder unser glück auf die rutten versucht.leider diesmal tote hose und kein zupfer.bin dann trotz norwegenoutfit frierend zum auto und bei dichtem schneefall auf der autobahn nach hause gefahren.
nächstes wochenende werd ich es nocheinmal versuchen müssen.,danach kommt wieder die schonzeit und schluss ist es bis zum nächsten november.
lg rob


----------



## Albrecht (21. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Petri Heil zu der schönen Quappe!

Ihr fischt vom Boot aus auf Grund? Wie groß waren denn die Schiede?

TL,
AL


----------



## sebastian (21. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

WOW Gratuliere is ja cool =)


----------



## gismowolf (21. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Robert!
Petri Heil zu der schönen Rutte!!Solche Größen sind mir aus vergangenen Zeiten 
noch in Erinnerung!Da hast ja schon ein halbes Weihnachtsessen gefangen!!
Ich drück Dir die Daumen für`s nächste Mal!!


----------



## posengucker (21. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hoi Rob,

nochmals Petri zu der super Rutte. Das erste Bild schaut ja richtig gruselig aus 

lg
Werner


----------



## FraBau (22. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Rob!

*PETRI HEIL#6*  zu deinen Fängen.

Bei diesen Bildern kommt sogar die Kälte ein bißchen rüber|supergri  BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR...............................


----------



## posengucker (22. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				FraBau schrieb:
			
		

> Bei diesen Bildern kommt sogar die Kälte ein bißchen rüber BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR............... ................



Mir läuft immer noch die Ganslhaut (vom ersten Bild:q :q ).

Hilfe, die Bestie aus Favoriten !!!!

Total schöner Fisch, so eine Aalrutte, vor allem in der Grösse. Am besten ist das eine Bartel dirket unterm Kinn.
Ist mir vorher noch nie so aufgefallen.

lg
Werner


----------



## richard (22. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Rob!

Gratulation, echt nett diese Rutte. War bestimmt sch…kalt:r ? Und dann noch im Schneetreiben heimfahren . Kann nur hoffe, das sie excellent schmecken wird.|supergri 

Ritschie


----------



## FraBau (22. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

:q :q Der Fisch, die Kälte, die Stirnlampe, richtig Gruselig, besser könnte ein Thriller auch nicht sein:q :q


----------



## rob (22. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

danke burschen!
ja lacht ihr nur über mich:q:q die bestie aus favoriten zzzzzz :m
ist wirklich ein sehr schöner fisch gewesen über den ich mich sehr gefreut habe.
nächstes wochenende geh ich es nochmal auf rutten hart an:q
@albrecht: ja wir haben auf grund gefischt.
einfachessystem mit einer halben laube.
der erste biss war wie beim zander und der zweite ist nach einem kurzen zucken voll abgezogen.waren wirklich super drills nur hätt ich mich über einen zander mehr gefreut.
wie gross die genau waren kann ich dir schwer sagen.haben sie ja gleich zurückgesetzt.
denke der eine war gut um die 80 der andere etwas kleiner.
@werner:das boot vom martin ist übrigens der selbe typ wie das dir und mir angebotene boot.gleiten geht zu zweit mit dem 6 psler nicht,aber fischen ist ok.macht mir einen guten eindruck.einzig mit unserem schlauchboot sind wir von den wellen besser geschütz da die bordwand höher ist.
lg rob


----------



## Albrecht (22. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Wow, 80er Rapfen wäre mir lieber als ein Meterhecht...

Petri Heil,
Al


----------



## Albrecht (22. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Den habe ich gerade aus der Doanu gezuppelt.

Wieder einmal weder Schied noch Fogosch|rolleyes


----------



## rob (22. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ja war schon ein schöner fisch.wie der so silber aus dem strom aufgetaucht ist :l
werde die fotos noch nachliefern!
lg rob


----------



## rob (22. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

boa petri zum schönen aitel!
nächstes jahr hab ich wieder vom spofi.at die achau.da kann ich in einer stunde mit der fliege zig solcher aiteln fangen.leider ziehst du die rein wie einen nassen fetzen ,selbst die grossen.
achau ist mein köderfischbeschaffungsrevier von zader bis wels.
aber mittlerweile haben sie auch einen guten hecht und zanderbestand aufgebaut.werd ich mir mal mit dem gummifisch anschauen müssen.freu mich darauf,auch gute forellen gehen da immer wieder an den haken.
lg rob


----------



## Albrecht (22. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Ich wußte gar nicht daß du auch in Achau fischst. Ich hab mir die Karte im Oktober geholt. Leider habe ich mir das Wasser vorher nicht sehr gut angeschaut,  ist mir insgesammt ein bisserl zu seicht. 
Der Hechtbesatz (2 wöchiges Schlachtfest ) kommt in einem (doch ein bisserl) Forellenwasser nicht so gut (Put 'n Take).

Aber als Köderfischbesorgungsrevier ist es ideal.  

Aber alle Kollegen die ich dort getroffen habe sind sehr nett.

TL,
AL


----------



## rob (23. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus al!
ich habe die letzten beiden jahre dort gefischt und dieses ausgelassen.aber ab nächstes jahr hab ich sie wieder,da ich in einigen minuten von mir ohne staugefahr am wasser bin.
möchte das zum kurz fischengehen nutzen und natürlich für köfis.
wenn mir mal eine zander oder hecht an die rute geht hab ich auch nchts dagegen
hab mir schon fast gedacht das die nach dem hechtbesatz alle fleisch machen.aber es werden auch so immer wieder grössere gefangen,die von oben runterkommen oder einfach schlau waren.wie sieht es denn jetzt mit den zandern aus.die haben sie ja immer wieder mal besetzt.lg rob

ps:ich war übrigens letztes jahr beim elektroabfischen in der triesting dabei.wegen der renaturalisierungsmasnahmen wurden die fische im abschnitt oberhalb der achau entnommen und umgesetzt.
du glaubst gar nicht was da alles so zum vorschein kommt.die triesting fliesst ja teilweise sehr flach und es ist weit und breit kein fisch zu sehen.die stehen aber alle in den löchern am uferrand.wir haben bachforellen mit 2 kilo,grosse barben,aiteln ,schlambeiziger,schmerlen,ect. aus dem bach geholt.also nicht täuschen lassen


----------



## strizi (23. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

In Östereich ist was los, zumindest im Waldviertel:

schaut mal auf *Angeln im Waldviertel*


----------



## Albrecht (23. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

An Kleinfischen gibts in achau das volle Programm.

Zu den Zandern: Robbie hatte, glaube ich, 2 (einer maßig).

Nachdem Robbie an einem abgelegen Platz schon 2 Mal einen 90er versemmelt hat, werde ich vielleicht morgen mal mit Jerkbaits vorbeischaun...

TL,
Al


----------



## rob (23. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

wann gehst du denn??eventuell könnt ich dich am nachmittag besuchen kommen!weiss aber noch nicht wie es genau aussieht.denke so ab 14:00 hätt ich zeit.mal wieder schaun was so los ist in der achau.lg rob


----------



## Albrecht (23. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Das ist Wetterabhängig, aber ich bin meistens erst am Nachmittag dort.

Ich schick' dir meine Telefonnummer per PN, dann können wir uns morgen ja zusammenrufen.

TL,
Al


----------



## gismowolf (23. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi!
Mir ist es derzeit zum Angeln etwas zu kalt.Tagsüber hatten wir -8°C . Da flutschen ja die gefrorenen Wassertröpfchen nicht mehr durch die Ringe!!
Drum hab ich aus dem Teich einige Regenbogner geholt und die werden morgen geräuchert.Drei Fische waren mit Rogen dabei.Daraus hab ich frischen Forellenkaviar gemacht.Vielleicht animieren Euch einige Fotos davon,es auch mal zu versuchen!?


----------



## Albrecht (23. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Sieht ganz appetitlich aus. Was muss man bei der Zubereitung beachten?

Und hinterher einen spezial White Russian (2cl Kalhua, 4cl Vodka und eine ordentliche Ladung Forellenmilch ).

Petri Heil,
AL


----------



## gismowolf (23. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Albrecht!
Das Wichtigste ist der fangfrische Rogen!Zur Verarbeitung der folgende link:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=16066&highlight=Forellenkaviar
Probiers doch mal aus!!#6


----------



## gismowolf (24. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Und da hängen sie.......da liegen sie.....:q


----------



## FraBau (24. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@gismowolf

Da läuft einem ja das Wasser im Mund zusammen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





um es mit den "Worten" meines Sohnes (13 Monate!!) auszudrücken *MJAMMMMMJAMMMM......*


----------



## gismowolf (24. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Franz!
Das bezwecke ich ja damit!:q
Ich will Euch österreichische Boardis damit animieren und hoffe,daß auch von Euch einige gustiöse Fotos hier erscheinen!!#6


----------



## posengucker (24. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo,

es ist vollbracht. Ich habe meine erste Rutte gefangen.
5 Minuten, nachdem ich einen halben Köfi mitten in der Strömung versenkt hatte, begann die Rutenspitze verdächtig zu zittern.

Nach kurzen Drill kam eine Rutte mit 47 cm und einen 3/4 Kilo zum Vorschein.

@Wolfgang: dauernd muss ich meine Tastur putzen, da diese bei Deinen Fotos immer vollgesabbert wird 

lg
Werner


----------



## gismowolf (24. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Ein kräftiges Petri Heil und laß die Rute nicht auskühlen!!!Da müssen noch mehr drinnen sein!!Da hast Du eine wahre Delikatesse gefangen!Seinerzeit(,lang,lang ist`s her)haben wir solche Exemplare immer im Wurzelsud "blau" gegart und das war traumhaft zu verspeisen.Besonders die Leber ist ein besonderes Highlite!!!
Nicht wegwerfen!!!!


----------



## rob (25. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

an der stelle nochmal ein kräftiges petri dem werner für seine schöne rutte!!!
super!!

hey wolfgang das grenzt an gemeinheit wenn ich deine fotos sehe.mir läuft das wasser aus dem mund,genial!:m 

hey al!leider hatte ich gestern erst zu spät zeit!vielleich das nächstemal.wirst du dir die karte im nächsten jahr wieder nehmen?


anbei noch das foto von einem der rapfen,da hat es mal gerade nicht geschneit.
morgen fahr ich wieder 2 tage nach aw zum rutten und zander fischen...freu.. .lg rob


----------



## posengucker (25. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Rob,

super Rapfen, den du da vor die Linse hälst.#6 

lg
Werner


----------



## gismowolf (25. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus rob!
Super Schied hast da gefangen!!Petri Heil!!An der Fliegenrute haben die immer
(natürlich in meiner aktivsten Zeit als Angler,als ich selbst noch keine Familie hatte!!=vor 35Jahren )einen Mordsradau gemacht!Da könntest ja mal ein Filmchen machen - Mit der Fliegenrute und Streamer auf Sicht in den Donauausständ vom Boot aus auf Rapfen - ich glaube,beste Beißzeit war Juni.
Wünsche schönes WE und PH


----------



## Drohne (25. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> morgen fahr ich wieder 2 tage nach aw zum rutten und zander fischen...freu.. .lg rob


 
Servus Rob!#h 

Du bist aber ein echt harter Knochen:g , bei uns hat es zzT. -6c. Weisl, Maya und ich sitzen mit einem Achterl Roten in der Hand beim warmen Kachelofen und erholen uns von den Mühen als Direktvermarkter#t .

Sicherheitshalber schauen wir jedenfalls am Sonntag Nachmittag im Revier vorbei, falls Du auf deiner Bootsbank ein festgefrorener Eisklumpen bist, werden ich Dich loseisen und mit Glühwein laben, OK. Schliesslich brauchen wir den Rob auch noch länger.:m.

*Übrigens:* 
Dem Werner und Dir ein kräftiges Petri Heil zu den sehr interessanten Fängen#6.

Drohne


----------



## rob (25. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus drohne!
na dann kann mir ja nichts passierenso wart ich am sonntag sehnsüchtig auf deinen glühweihn:q
so wie es aussieht werd ich auch mit dem martin wieder in den strom auf zander rausfahren!bin gespannt ob es diesmal klappt,mit meinem schönen donauzander:m
@wolfgang: gute idee aber sicher keine leichte sache,eventuell spann ich dich da ein:q:m
lg rob


----------



## Drohne (25. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> servus drohne!
> na dann kann mir ja nichts passierenso wart ich am sonntag sehnsüchtig auf deinen glühweihn:q
> so wie es aussieht werd ich auch mit dem martin wieder in den strom auf zander rausfahren!bin gespannt ob es diesmal klappt,mit meinem schönen donauzander:m
> @wolfgang: gute idee aber sicher keine leichte sache,eventuell spann ich dich da ein:q:m
> lg rob


 
Passt Super Rob:m , am Sonntag nach dem Mittagessen kommen Weisl und Drohne mit brennheissem Glühwein ins Revier. Sicherheitshalber und um Euren Wasserverlust zu egalisieren, nehmen wir auch noch einige Zipfer Stefani Böcke mit.#6. Mit Deinem Mitsu.... bist ja relativ leicht zu finden. 

Die Wetterprognosen für Sonntag sind eigentlich nicht so schlecht, 0 - 6c und Schneefall bis etwa 800m ist angesagt, die Schisko also nicht vergessen|rotwerden ! 

Wir haben immer noch frische -hoffentlich- Köfis in unserer Wanne im Revier griffbereit, falls Ihr welche brauchts, bitte sagen, ansonsten überlassen wir diese entgültig ihrem Element.

Bis Sonntag also und ein gaaaaanz großes Petri Heil Euch beiden

Drohne & Weisl


----------



## rob (26. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus drohne!!
das ist aber nett von dir!
mal schaun wie es sonntag aussieht,weil bitte meine holde geht heute mit mir mit ans wasser und setzt sich bei der kälte ans wehr.
eventuell fahr ich dann sonntag mit ihr nach hause oder bleibe noch.
bitte bitte die köfis nicht wegwerfen!!!!ich würde welche nehmen:m
lg rob


----------



## Albrecht (26. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@Rob: Lässiger Rapfen! Achau nehm ich nicht mehr, aber der Spofi hat noch andere schöne Gewässer.
Ich war nicht draußen, aber 2 mal am Donaukanal auf Zander (natürlich erfolglos:c ). Gestern waren aber im 3. gegen halb 6 immer wieder Fische an der Oberfläche. Könnten das noch Rapfen gewesen sein?

Viel Glück in Altenwörth,
Al


----------



## gismowolf (27. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Ich werde wieder einmal gemein!
Unser heutiges Mittagessen - Gebratene BF und RF (ca.40cm)mit jungen Steinpilzen und Bratkartoffeln!!


----------



## Isfandiar (27. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

:l  das schaut echt lecker aus.....


----------



## Drohne (27. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

*Vermisstenanzeige  |uhoh: *

Vermutlich wurde der Rob & Co von einer riesigen Quappe nach Rumänien verschleppt, falls jemand ein Lebenszeichen von den beiden bemerkt, bitte um  Retourmeldung.

Heisser Met-Glühwein mit Lindenhonig versüßt, wurde von Weisl in Liebe für die beiden zubereitet. Frische Köfis im Wandl durften wieder weiter schwimmen, da die beiden leider verschollen sind.

Falls er wieder erwarten doch wieder auftauschen sollte, dann guck mal Rob, kennst Du die beiden Kisten und was oben steht?

Petri Heil wünscht Dir 
Drohne


----------



## richard (27. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@ Wolfgang

Ich salutiere dem gelehrten Koch! 
Hier eine kleine visuelle Kostprobe von einem Eierschwammerlgulasch. Selbstverständlich alle Eierschwammerl selbst gepflückt in den Gosauer Wälder. 3 Steinpilze haben es auch noch ins Gulasch hineingeschafft. 

@ Drohne
Schaut ja sehr einladend aus. Met-Glühwein zum Fischen, dass ist Luxus und schmeckt bestimmt ausgezeichnet. Da hat der rob ja was verpasst.   

Ritschie


----------



## FraBau (27. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@gismowolf


> Ich werde wieder einmal gemein!


 
*STIMMT*, das IST gemein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nein, Spaß beiseite, DAS SIEHT LECKER AUS#6 

Bist DU gelernter Koch?

@Drohne
Rob hat ja EINIGES versäumt


----------



## gismowolf (27. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@Ritschie!
Dein Eierschwammerlgulasch wäre ja auch was zum Auslöffeln!!!Du glaubst es nicht,aber ich hätte jetzt direkt einen Gusto drauf!Da richt ich mir halt ein Stelzenbrot her mit einem Gläschen gwassertem Riesling!!Siehe Foto
@FraBau
Nein,ich bin kein gelernter Koch!!Ich bin nur Sammler und Angler.Und ich esse gerne,was ich fangen und finden kann.Das muß mir von unseren gemeinsamen Ur-Vorfahren geblieben sein!!
Und Gefangenes und Gesammeltes eßbar zubereiten,das hat sich mit der Zeit ergeben!


----------



## Albrecht (27. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Verdammt sieht das Alles gut aus!

Um allen den Appetit zu verderben : Ein Anglerfrühstück á la AL #6


----------



## Albrecht (27. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

p.s. im Glasl ist natürlich Fernet zur Verdauung...


----------



## posengucker (27. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi,

@Wolfgang: entdecke ich da eine gewisse sadistische Ader bei dir???

@Drohne: wie wärs mit einem Punschstand in AW  ????

@AL: deftig kräftig, ab und zu genehmige ich mir auch so ein Frühstück.

lg
Werner


----------



## gismowolf (27. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@Albrecht!
Super Frühstück!!Gefällt mir gut.Da kann man schon ein paar Stunden angeln,ohne daß der Magen knurrt!!
@Werner!
Du hast ganz recht!!#6   Ich will Euch damit ein bißchen aus der Reserve locken!!Bei einem eventuellen österr.AB-Treffen 2006 sollten wir uns vielleicht etwas mehr Zeit zum Essen nehmen oder so wie vor zwei Jahren ein Schmankerltreffen veranstalten,wo jeder,der kommt,irgend eine Spezialität kocht oder mitbringt und alle kosten davon!?!?


----------



## Drohne (27. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				posengucker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Werner, ich zerkugle mich soeben, des wär echt a Hamma |kopfkrat #6 .

Dabei währen sicherlich der Werner, Rob, Franz, Gera, Soxl, Christian, Karl, Weisl, Drohne, Maya, hm hier könnte die Liste durchaus noch erweitert werden.|kopfkrat 

LG Drohne


----------



## rob (28. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

morgen die herren!
na da sind ja wieder ordentlich schmankerln im beitrag..gut das es noch so füh ist und keinen hunger habe.
drohne du bist genial!
ich war leider gerade in diesem moment mit meiner michi beim kw spazieren.wir haben beide einen kater vom vorabend gehabt.ja ja das wärmerl...so bin ich gar nicht unglücklich das ich nicht da war
vielen vielen dank aber für die sehr nette geste!!beim nächstenmal klaptt es.
schade um die köfis...hättest du mir eh auf die windschutzscheibe legen können
lg rob

ps:gefangen haben am sa martin und ich: null,nicht einen zupfer...:c


----------



## Drohne (28. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Rob|wavey: 

Stimmt schon "_wia ma einischreit, kummts zruck_", Dein Team und Du haben bei uns noch viele Pluspunke übrig, irgendwann "erwischen" wir Euch dennoch, aber dann wird abgerechnet:m :m :m .

Der Werner ist echt ein Ideenbringer, wie wärs tatsächlich mit einem Ramba Zamba zu Sylverster in AW, ma hätten wir da Neider im Board |muahah:.

Zu Met-Glühwein, ha, am Abend kamen unsere Kinder zu Besuch und gemeinsam haben wir auf Euer Wohl angestoßen, "_passt scho_", tät der Rob sagen, ned woah#6 

LG Drohne & Weisl


----------



## posengucker (28. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Drohne,

Sylvester bin ich nicht in der Nähe von AW.

Schade, wär sicher lustig.

lg
Werner


----------



## FraBau (28. November 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

*rob hat folgendes geschrieben:*


> schade um die köfis...hättest du mir eh auf die windschutzscheibe legen können


 
Hallo Rob!

Na da hättest aber schön gschaud, wenn der "Drohn" die Köfis auf deiner Windschutzscheibe plaziert hätte:c 
Womöglich wären die auch noch daran festgefroren|supergri 

@Drohne

Nicht schlecht, deine Idee, mit dem Ramba Zamba in AW zu Sylvester|supergri


----------



## rob (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

melde die aalruttensaison ist vorbei und erfolglos beendet:m
weiss auch nicht was heuer los war.ob sie erst kommen?oder schon da waren?die letzten haben wir vor ca 2 wochen gefangen.seit dem haben auch die anderen in aw nur mehr geblankt.
denke das extreme niedrigwasser hat uns auch noch zugesetzt.aber wenigstens haben der werner und ich jeweils eine wirklich schöne verhaften können
mal schaun ob sich im dezember beim hecht und zanderfang zufällig welche auf den haken verirren.dann werden wir ja sehen ob sie heuer so extrem spät dran sind. lg rob


----------



## posengucker (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

HI,

denke auch das der Wasserstand bzw. das klare Wasser Sternstunden verhindert hat|supergri .


lg
Werner


----------



## Fischhunter (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo zusammen !! Endlich nach unendlich langer zeit  im Kh gehe ich wieder O-line  ! Wünsche allen zusammen ein fröhliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Angeljahr ! |wavey: #6 #h


----------



## gismowolf (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Fischhunter!
Was war los mit Dir?Hoffe,es geht Dir wieder gut und Du läßt Dich hier wieder 
öfter blicken!


----------



## Fischerforum (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Neuer Österreicher on Board!! Komme aus Salzburg bin aber gebürtiger Oberösterreicher! Angle in der Salzach am Inn und in einigen Vereinsgewässern des SAC Schalchen, Baggersee, Mattig, Kühbach .......


----------



## gismowolf (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Robert!
Herzlich willkommen am Board!Ich kenne die Salzach von St.Johann bis oberhalb Lend und im Bereich unterhalb von  Zell am See.Fische in den letzten Jahren hauptsächlich in Traun und Ager im Bereich Lambach und in der Antiesen-die letzten 5km oberhalb der Mündung in den Inn.


----------



## rob (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

willkommen im board robert!
viel spass wünsch ich dir mit uns#h
lg rob


----------



## Fischhunter (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Zusammen ! Schon einiges gefangen heuer?


----------



## richard (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus robert! 

#h


----------



## rob (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

grüss euch leuteln!
eine frage an die aw fischer!
wie sieht es den gerade aus mit hochwasser in der donau?braune suppe?
lg rob


----------



## Drohne (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> eine frage an die aw fischer!
> wie sieht es den gerade aus mit hochwasser in


 
Also mein Platzerl war gestern nicht zu erreichen und Weisl und ich mußten leider mit vollen Futterkübeln wieder umkehren.:c . Morgen -beinahe heute- werden wir mit Sicherheit einen neuen Versuch unternehmen. :m 

Gerne werde ich darüber berichten.

LG an alle AWler

Drohne & Weisl


----------



## Drohne (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Leider meine Herren, abermals keine gute Nachricht aus AW. Das Wasser steigt unaufhörlich an, vermutlich ist es bereits höher als bei der heurigen Schneeschmelze im April. Für etwa eine Woche kann man fischen absolut vergessen.:c


----------



## sebastian (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Grüß euch !

War letztes Wochenende angeln, wir ham gut gefangen 3 kleine hechte ( 1 biss verhaut ) und 1 barsch mit 1.2 kg.
Das Wasser is sehr hoch und eine trübe Suppe, alle Fische auf Köderfisch obwohl ich auch geblinkert hab.

@alle

wi rennts bei euch so mit den Fischen ? =)


----------



## USA (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Moin ihr oberangler!#h
muss euch da mal unterbrechen...
´war jemand schon am WOLFGANGSEE, MONDSEE oder SCHWARZENSEE von euch???
ich war ein paar mal am wolfgangsee(camping-lindenstrand), habe aber auser Döbel, von denen es zu viel gibt, nichts gefangen!
;+#t...hab ich vielleicht falsch geangelt???
mmhh...hat jemand erfahrung dort???

gretz#6


----------



## gismowolf (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Drohne!
Die Schneeschmelze ist heuer noch lange nicht vorüber!!Am letzten schönen Tag
hat man aufgrund des Föhn`s weit in die Berge sehen können(Panorama vom
Großen Priel über Dachstein bis zum Watzmann)!Oberhalb der Baumgrenze (ca.1700-1800m)ist da noch sehr viel Schnee gelegen!!Und seit vorgestern soll es bis auf 1100m herunterschneien!!Ich schätze,daß heuer bis Mitte Juli Schneewasser fließen wird!!Man kann nur hoffen,daß es zu regnen aufhört!
Schaut Euch mal die Pegelstände an!!Die Traun hat einen Normalpegelstand von ca.130cm!!


----------



## sebastian (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Bei uns is Wasser auch ur hoch, der lange Winter und der viele Regen is schon ein Wahnsinn das Jahr.

Mal schaun wie sichs aufs fischen auswirkt aber daweils so schön kühl is hab ich keine Befürchtungen das nix beisst


----------



## Phill 748 (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				USA schrieb:
			
		

> Moin ihr oberangler!#h
> muss euch da mal unterbrechen...
> ´war jemand schon am WOLFGANGSEE, MONDSEE oder SCHWARZENSEE von euch???
> ich war ein paar mal am wolfgangsee(camping-lindenstrand), habe aber auser Döbel, von denen es zu viel gibt, nichts gefangen!
> ...


 

Hallo USA

Wenn du mir verrätst auf was und wie (Boot oder Ufer)
du am Wolfgangsee angeln möchtest kann ich dir gerne ein wenig weiter helfen.
http://www.fischereiverband.at/ez/

Grüße Phill


----------



## Drohne (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				gismowolf schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Drohne!
> Die Schneeschmelze ist heuer noch lange nicht vorüber!!Am letzten schönen Tag
> hat man aufgrund des Föhn`s weit in die Berge sehen können(Panorama vom
> Großen Priel über Dachstein bis zum Watzmann)!Oberhalb der Baumgrenze (ca.1700-1800m)ist da noch sehr viel Schnee gelegen!!


 
Dieses Posting klärt nun so manche offene Fragen auf, denn es ist doch vollkommen unmöglich das lediglich Aufgrund der -sicherlich sehr starken- Regenfälle, solch riesige Wassermengen die Donau herunterkommen können. AW können wir sicherlich für eine Woche absolut vergessen:c 

Jedenfalls herzlchen Dank für Deine Info, war sehr nett von Dir.#h 

LG Josef


----------



## Fischhunter (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo zusammen !! Ich bräuchte emal euren Rat ! 
Ich möchte nächstes We bei einem Preisfischen in Eferding teilnehmen und weis nicht was ich an Köder vorbereiten soll erlaubt ist Teig und Wurm .
Besetzt ist der Teich mit Karpfen Rotaugen Brachsen und so ! Wisst ihr ein gutes Teig Rezept ? 
Ich zähl auf euch ! Lg. Fischhunter


----------



## Drohne (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@ Fischhunter

am besten wird wohl Frolic-Teig sein.:m 

Dieser geht geht ganz eifach:

die Frolics leicht zerdrücken, etwas Wasser und pro kg Frolics 5 Eier hineingeben. Das ganze etwa einen Tag unter mehrmaligem umrühren vermischen, dann je nach Lust und Laune Bröseln, Weizenmehl, Polenta -Weizengries- bis zur geeigneten Konsistenz einrühren. 

Dieser Teig ist absolut Top und ein Leckerli für die Schuppenträger. Falls eine Futterspirale zusätzlich erlaubt ist, diese unbedingt verwenden.

Petri Heil dazu 

LG Josef|wavey:


----------



## Fischhunter (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Drohne (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				Fischhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Tip!


 
Gern geschehen.:m


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				Drohne schrieb:
			
		

> AW können wir sicherlich für eine Woche absolut vergessen:c
> LG Josef


 
Servus Josef#h !
Das wir eine Woche jetzt aussetzen müssen kommt Werner und mir gerade recht da Wir am Donnerstag ins Po Delta fahren:q !
Ab Donnerstag soll es wettermäßig auch freundlicher werden und zum Wochenende soll auch etwas der Sommer zurück kommen|rolleyes ......
Ich freu mich schon sooooo narisch:l :g  :m !


----------



## Drohne (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				MaHaTawaNa schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Josef#h !
> Das wir eine Woche jetzt aussetzen müssen kommt Werner und mir gerade recht da Wir am Donnerstag ins Po Delta fahren:q !
> 
> !


 
Na Ihr beide seid aber echt zu beneiden, wir fischen in AW -wenn überhaupt- im trüben#q und der Gregor und der Werner haben am Po eine Hetz mit den Urianen. 

Weisl und ich wünschen Euch jedenfalls ein ganz dickes Petri Heil und mögen Eure Ruten vor Überbeanspruchung nach dem Urlaub nur mehr _"a Glumpert_" sein.:m 

LG Josef


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Ich danke Euch:m #6 !
Na hoffentlich komm ich mit Rutenbruch nachhause dabei habe ich wahrscheinlich die Rute bei der Autotüre eingeklemmt|uhoh::q  !
Rob#h  hat uns schon ein paar plätzchen verraten wo sich die Orgen Geräte aufhalten|uhoh:  und vielleicht können Wir diese Spot's auch befischen:g .
Ich lass mich mal überraschen, Kamera ist steht's dabei und 2x128 mb Speicherplatz da gehen sich schon einige hübsche Bilder aus#6 ....
Liebe Grüße


----------



## posengucker (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Auch von mir recht herzlichen Dank.



			
				MaHaTawaNa schrieb:
			
		

> Na hoffentlich komm ich mit Rutenbruch nachhause dabei habe ich wahrscheinlich die Rute bei der Autotüre eingeklemmt|uhoh::q  !



Hoffentlich erst bei der Heimreise weilst schwächelst :q .



			
				MaHaTawaNa schrieb:
			
		

> Rob#h  hat uns schon ein paar plätzchen verraten wo sich die Orgen Geräte aufhalten|uhoh:  und vielleicht können Wir diese Spot's auch befischen:g .



Weiss net, ob wir am Wochenende in den Maistra fahren sollen??
Wir können es versuchen. Wenn zu viele Sportboote unterwegs sind, dann gibt es in der Nähe ein sehr tiefes Loch direkt am grossen Po.




			
				MaHaTawaNa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lass mich mal überraschen, Kamera ist steht's dabei und 2x128 mb Speicherplatz da gehen sich schon einige hübsche Bilder aus#6 ....



Nette Landschaftsaufnahmen sind sehr reizvoll :q :q 

Ne im Ernst, auch dem Gregor wird das Delta begeistern.

Lg
Werner


----------



## stockfisch (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Werner und Gregor,

wüncsh euch beiden viel Spass und ein paar dicke Fische .. hoffentlich habts ein gschicktes Wetter, aber naja, für die Waller nimmt man eh einiges in Kauf


----------



## posengucker (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Danke Jürgen,

bis auf die Nacht von Montag auf Dienstag (wegen Heimreise) will ich eigentlich Vollgas in Sachen Waller unterwegs sein. Ausser das Wetter bzw. Wind ist so unangenehm, dass wir eine kurze Zandersession einlegen.

Wetteraussichten sind gut (Sonntag Vormittag ev. Regenschauer). Jetzt müssen nur mehr die Waller a bissl an Hunger mitbringen.

lg
werner


----------



## Fischhunter (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hat sonst noch wer einen guten Tip für Teig !


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servas Jürgen#h  und Danke#6 !
Wir werden das beste daraus machen und unser bestes geben, vielleicht wird belohnt#6 :m ....
Morgen um diese Zeit knotz ma scho am Wasser:g |rolleyes ...
Liebe Grüße#h !


----------



## klausberger (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo allerseits!
Bin auch aus Österreich - Zarnsdorf (bei Wieselburg); fische in einem Vereinsteich, sowie an der Donau in Ybbs, Pöchlarn und Melk, als auch am Erlaufsee und -stausee in der Nähe von Mariazell. In der Donau fische ich am liebsten auf Weißfische, weil man dabei nichts falsch machen kann. Einfach ein paar Tage im Stauraum füttern, einen Futtersack reinhängen und ja nicht weiter als 5 meter vom Ufer fischen, sonst verhängt man. Die Ergebnisse: mein Rekord liegt bei 10 kg Fisch in 4 Stunden (mit 1 Rute). Hier bevorzuge ich die Feederrute. Aber auf dieser Entfernung ist fast keine Strömung drum gehts auch mit einem Wincklepicker.
Wie fischt ihr auf Karpfen in der Donau?

mfg
Klaus


----------



## richard (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Klaus!

Willkommen im Board. Karpfen und Donau: Grundfeststellmontage Blei 80 – 110g (oder je nach Strömung mehr) , Frohlic am Haar und Ende. Vor 6 Wochen hat ein Fischer an der Donau einen 9 kg Karpfen ganz unspektakulär mit Grundmontage und Tauwurm gefangen (5 Minuten nach dem Auswerfen). Ein Glückspilz eben.

Ritschie


----------



## klausberger (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Richard!
Wo fischt du so auf Karpfen? In der Strömung, ganz am Ufer; Stauraum, oder Freiwasser?
Wie fütterst du auf Karpfen an, so dass das Futter auch liegen bleibt?
mfg


----------



## gismowolf (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Weil sich hier schon einige Zeit nichts tut,poste ich mal wieder meinen Angelalltag.Die aufgeputzten Jigs gingen aus,drum verkleidete ich neue Bleikopfhaken mit Rehhaaren und schnitt sie dann zurecht.Beim nächsten Kurzangeltörn an der Traun hab ich sie ausprobiert und sie waren so fängig wie immer!Neben einigen Truttas konnte auch ein Hechtlein nicht widerstehen (73cm/3,80kg).Vor Kurzem drillte ich ebenfalls einen Hecht,der hätte nach Aussage eines gleich neben mir fischenden Anglers gut 8kg auf die Waage gebracht!Bin ich froh,daß der doch noch ausgeschlitzt ist.Der hätte ja gar nicht mehr geschmeckt!|supergri 
Leider fließt in der Traun immer noch Schneeschmelzwasser,dementsprechend hoch ist auch der Pegelstand,ca.1m über Normalpegel.


----------



## rob (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

petri wolfgang!!!
super köder,super fische:m
ich komm ja heuer bei uns gar nicht zum angeln:calso fang du wenigstens weiter fische:q
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> petri wolfgang!!!
> super köder,super fische:m
> ich komm ja heuer bei uns gar nicht zum angeln:calso fang du wenigstens weiter fische:q
> lg rob



Hi Rob,

auch keine Halbjahreskarte in AW?????

@wolfgang: Petri, mit diesen Ködern musst du ja fangen #6 

lg
Werner


----------



## gismowolf (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@rob
@Werner
Danke für Euren Kommentar!Ich freue mich schon darauf,wenn heuer endlich das ganze Schneewasser weg ist !Da kann ich dann endlich wieder bei Normalwasserstand bis zur Traunmitte watend nach den kapitalen Bachforellen pirschen!!
Solche Rehhaarjigs und Gismomuddler,wie ich sie verwende,kann sich jeder selbst binden!!Die Führung ist das Wichtigste!!Da muß Rute,Schnur und Köder gut aufeinander abgestimmt sein!!Mit solchen Rehhaarstreamern hab ich in Donaualtwässern auch schon Zander gefangen!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1144685&postcount=53
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1147505&postcount=55
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1148673&postcount=59
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1152837&postcount=1208
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1152854&postcount=1209
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1152865&postcount=1210
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1152868&postcount=1211
Vor Kurzem war ich mit unserem neuen Boardi "schrottreactor" in der Ager mit der Fliege unterwegs,
was sich hoffentlich in nächster Zeit ein paarmal wiederholen wird!!


----------



## FraBau (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@gismowolf

Ein dickes *PETRI HEIL* zu deinen Fängen#6 

PS: Da wir dwohl in kürze wieder ein leckeres Rezept ausprobiert 

@rob

Kann mich dem Werner nur anschliessen. Nicht mal eine Halbjahreskate?#c


----------



## gismowolf (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@FraBau
Ich hab den Hecht geschuppt und filetiert,das heißt die Wirbelsäule und die Bauchgräten entfernt,die Haut blieb wegen des besseren Geschmackes am Filet.Die zwei Filethälften hab ich in je 5 Portions-
stücke geschnitten.Meine Grete kann ihn dann so wie am Neusiedlersee üblich panieren und backen und mit Kartoffelsalat (aus Kipfler !)servieren oder in gerösteten Sesamkörnern braten
und dazu eine pikante Sauce und Spätzle oder einfach gekochte 
Erdäpfel dazu.Ich filetiere sehr geizig und das möchte ich Dir anhand von Fotos (Heilbutt nach dem Filetieren)zeigen!#6 :q 
Solltest Du zum Boarditreffen auf die Blockhütte am Neusiedlersee 
kommen,gibt es sicher einige Schmankerl zum kosten!!#h


----------



## FraBau (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Wolfgang#h 

DANKE, sollte ich mal in die Lage kommen und einen Hecht fangen, werde ich das Rezept mal ausprobieren.....mjamjam...

DAS nenne ich nicht "geizig" filetieren, so macht das nur ein PROFI#6 

Ich habe vergangenes Wochenende meinen 1sten Fisch filetiert.|rolleyes  
War garnicht so einfach, es blieb noch zuviel Fleisch auf den "Rippen", aber übung macht den Meister 

PS: Wegen dem Boarditreffen.......So wie es im Moment aussieht, werde ich leider keine Zeit haben#c


----------



## Drohne (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@ AW Jungs

Eine erfreuliche Nachricht an Euch, dass 3. Hochwasser im heurigen Jahr geht bereits wieder deutlich zurück#6  . Ab heute beginnt der Drohn wieder mit dem füttern und ab morgen maschieren die Gelben wieder Reihenweise auf meine Matte :m


----------



## posengucker (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Josef,

du bringst uns gute Nachricht.

Der Rob und ich haben uns heute kurz unterhalten, wie denn das Waser dzt. in AW aussieht. Hoffentlich passt alles ab Donnerstag Nachmittag.


Noch ein dickes Petri.

lg
Werner


----------



## Drohne (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				posengucker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Josef,
> 
> du bringst uns gute Nachricht.
> 
> ...


 
Werner, am Do passt es in AW mit 99,99 % iger Sicherheit, Ihr könnt also bereits die Haken schärfen. Auch die Wetterprognosen sind durchaus OK.#6 

Weisl und ich trinken nur noch eine Tasse Kaffee und anschließend gehts sofort raus ins Revier. Heute bekommen meine Lieblinge die doppelte Futterration, die armen sollen ja bis Do gut im Futter stehen, nicht wahr|supergri 

Ein kräftiges Petri Heil Euch beiden#h 

LG Josef


----------



## rob (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus drohne#hdanke dir!eventuell sehen wir uns die nächsten tage mal:m
war heute auf unserem welsplatzerl.da kommt noch ordentlich hochwasser runter und braune trübe suppe.die strömung liegt auf unserer seite.hoffentlich beruhigt sich das ganze noch bis donnerstag!
werner der platz neben uns ist super zum campen,aber wir müssen auch ordentlich weit spannen und die oberen beiden plätze werden wir nicht erreichen können.dafür aber die hotspots ab der "bucht".
schau ma uns das ganze gemeinsam an und dann sehen wir eh.freu mich schon sehr und bin total heiss aufs welsfischen:q:q
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Rob,

das geht sich aus. Das letzte Mal haben wir dort 6 Ruten locker rausgespannt.
Begutachten wir genau am Donnerstag.

lg
Werner


----------



## Drohne (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> war heute auf unserem welsplatzerl.da kommt noch ordentlich hochwasser runter und braune trübe suppe.die strömung liegt auf unserer seite.hoffentlich beruhigt sich das ganze noch bis donnerstag!
> 
> /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## posengucker (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				Drohne schrieb:
			
		

> [
> 
> Aber Achtung, der Markerentferner war heute schon wieder unterwegs,#q hoffentlich zerstörrt der Euch nicht die Boyenmontage:c
> 
> Weisl und ich drücken Euch jedenfalls ganz fest die vier Daumen und wünschen ein träftiges Petri Heil. Ein Foto von einem AW Waller hier im Forum wär schon etwas tolles#h



Hallo Josef,

vielen Dank für die Infos. 

Du wirst von uns zum offiziellen Korrespondenten aus AW ernannt #6 .

Wenn wir den Deppen sichten, werden wir uns ins Boot schmeissen und unsere Bojen sichern.:r 

Rob und ich haben bereits ein leckeres Wallermenü zusammengestellt:

Aal, Aalruttenleber, Geflügelinnereien, Blutegel, Tintenfisch, Krake, Karausche, Tauwurm. Das Buffett ist eröffnet . 

Wir werden uns bemühen, ein nettes Foto zu machen|supergri 

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

jau ich hab alles soweit gepackt und die fliesenleger sind auch gleich raus aus meiner wohnung.
werde jetzt noch zum willi in den garten fahren und dann so rasch als möglich ans wasser kommen.
ab heut gehts wieder loooooooos:q:q:m


----------



## Drohne (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				posengucker schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst von uns zum offiziellen Korrespondenten aus AW ernannt #6 .


 
Werner Du bist echt ein Hammer,:q  diese Anmerkung wird umgehend in meine Signatur eingefügt werden.

Eine herzliches Petri Heil und vor allem viel Spaß in AW wünsche ich noch für Euer besonderes Vorhaben|wavey:


----------



## stockfisch (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Mädls und Jungs,

@Werner und Rob: viel Glück und Spass wünsch ich euch beiden .. schade dass ich diesmal nicht mitkonnte, aber wenn jetzt endlich alles so verläuft wie ich will rückt ein lang ersehnter Urlaub wieder in erreichbare Nähe. 
Weiss schon gar nicht mehr wie das ist, eine Rute in der Hand zu haben; bin schon zwei Wochen glaub ich nicht mehr am Wasser gewesen (und da auch nur für ein paar Stunden)

Naja, vielleicht komm ich heut mal früher weg und kann im Hafen den Hechten nachstellen (und mal eine grossen überlisten


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus#h
war ein super wochenende in aw.auf wels lief bis auf einen biss nichts,danach bin ich noch für eine nacht in die bucht gewechselt und hab ganz gut gefangen.barben,brachsen und karpfen.der grösste karpfen war ein spiegler zwischen 9 und 11 kilo..hab ihn nicht gewogen.
aber einen fisch hab ich noch gefangen.wieder mal ein zufallsfang.
ein sterlet mit 5 kilo ist mir beim feedern auf einen blutegel! eingestiegen.
leider hat diesem fisch der komplette schwanz gefehlt.denke eine schiffsschraube oder turbine hat den gekappt.
deswegen hab ich diesen fisch auch entnommen.
hab ja schon mal vor 3 jahren an der selben stelle einen sterlet mit 3,5 kilos gefangen.der erste in aw...so jetzt gibt es den 2 ten gefangenen
eine frage hab ich da: beim filetieren hab ich geshen das der sterlet ein gelbes fleisch hat.der soll ja sehr gut schmecken,nur das fleisch erinnert mich an das tranige fett beim wels...üüüüühhh..
wer hat schon mal einen sterlet gegessen,wie sah das fleisch aus und wie war er zubereitet!?danke schöööön.
beste grüsse rob


----------



## posengucker (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Rob,

Petri zum Karpf und Sterlet #6 .

Der Blutegel ist schon ein super Köder.

lg
Werner


----------



## Drohne (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> war ein super wochenende in aw


 
Kann ich bestätigen Rob, meines Wissens wurden einige +10er Gelbe auf die Matte gelegt. Auch Weisl und ich waren mit einem 10,5er dabei:m 

Sterlet in AW ist mir aber vollkomen neu|kopfkrat  hm, da werde ich meiner Lieblingsbucht Wohl oder Übel wieder einmal einen Besuch abstatten müssen.


----------



## fishmike (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> eine frage hab ich da: beim filetieren hab ich geshen das der sterlet ein gelbes fleisch hat.der soll ja sehr gut schmecken,nur das fleisch erinnert mich an das tranige fett beim wels...üüüüühhh..
> wer hat schon mal einen sterlet gegessen,wie sah das fleisch aus und wie war er zubereitet!?danke schöööön.
> beste grüsse rob



Hi Rob,
ich habe schon einmal eine Sterlet gegessen, leider war das kein Genuss, das Fleisch ziemlich fett und kommt wohle einem alten fetten Karpfen oder einem extrem fetten Aal am nächsten. Das einzig positive ist, dass er keine Gräten hat... Aber für Fischlaibchen würde er sich durchaus eignen, aber sonst würde ich keinen mehr essen.

Viel Spaß damit, ich hoffe ich hab dir den Appetit nicht ganz verdorben.

mfg
MICHI


----------



## posengucker (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



			
				fishmike schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rob,
> ich habe schon einmal eine Sterlet gegessen, leider war das kein Genuss, das Fleisch ziemlich fett und kommt wohle einem alten fetten Karpfen oder einem extrem fetten Aal am nächsten. Das einzig positive ist, dass er keine Gräten hat... Aber für Fischlaibchen würde er sich durchaus eignen, aber sonst würde ich keinen mehr essen.
> 
> Viel Spaß damit, ich hoffe ich hab dir den Appetit nicht ganz verdorben.
> ...



Hi Michi,

das verwundert mich aber, denn in vielen Kochbüchern wird das Fleisch des Sterlet hoch gelobt.

@Rob: war die Verletzung relativ frisch oder schon verheilt. Gibt es ein Foto?

@Drohne: Petri zu deinem schönen Karpfen. 

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

aha danke michi....hoffentlich hast du nicht recht.aussehen tut das wie ein einziger fettpatzenwerd mal ein kleines stück vorbraten:q
@werner:ja die michi hat fotos von den fischen gemacht.allerdings mit der analogen,somit muss ich noch ein wenig warten.stell die natürlich ein.
die verletzung sah relativ frisch aus.ich schätze maximal einen monat alt.
@drohneetri zu dem göben:mja,meine nachbarn haben auch ordentlch zugeschlagen!
lg rob


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (8. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

grüß euch!
ich bin sozusagen ein frischling hier im board, also hallo erst mal, ich bin der Dominik :-D
Komm aus linz und fische bevorzugt auf karpfen, hab aber vor dass ich in nächster zeit mal mei wels-equipment aufstocke.....is halt mit kosten verbunden :-D
 fischen tu ich bevorzugt in seen, hab aber seit heuer erstmals die donaustrecke aschach-schlögen, muss sagen um den Preis echt hammer, auch schon schöne fänge erzielt!

im anschluss hab ich eine kurze frage an "gismowolf", bzw. alle anderen die sich dort auskennen.....hab das verlängerte wochenende eine karpfensession in aschach geplanz.
kurzes zitat gismowolf: "Genauso wie die Donau vom Kraftwerk Aschach bis Ottensheim.Gegenüber Aschach
in Feldkirchen habe ich annähernd 20 Jahre gefischt."
genau dort habe ich einen platz im auge, da ist auch eine spitzen sandbank, nur ist das mein erstes fischen auf karpfen in der donau.
ich rechne auch nicht mit so derben erfolgen, da ich keine ahnung habe wie lange vorher ich anfüttern sollte bzw. ob es dort überhaupt sinn hat.

Der platz besteht hauptsächlich aus sand(eher ruhiges wasser, nicht in der offenen donau), ca. 2-3m tief und schöne kanten und löcher.....ich weiß nur nicht ob "nur sand" in ordnung geht....hab schon beides gelesen!!
Füttern bzw. angeln wollte ich vorerst mal mit mais, da es angeblich schöne amurkarpfen n dieser gegend giebt!

nun bitte ich um feedback, ob das unternehmen dort einen sinn hat iin dieser ausführung....

mfg, Dominik


----------



## Zander01 (8. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

|wavey:  Hallo fischerspezi1986!

Willkommen an Board #h 

Gismowolf wird dir sicher bald Antworten.


----------



## stockfisch (8. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

#hHi Dominik,

auch von mir herzlich Willkommen hier im Board ..


----------



## Räuberschreck (8. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Dominik,

herzlich willkommen an Board auch meiner seits und ein kräftiges Petri Heil!!

Martin


----------



## gismowolf (8. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Dominik!
Ein herzliches Willkommen am Board auch von mir!
Anbei zwei Luftbilder von der Donau oberhalb und unterhalb der Brücke zwischen Aschach und Feldkirchen.Vielleicht kannst Du darauf die von Dir ins Auge gefaßte Sandbank lokalisieren!?
und dann sehen wir weiter!!ok!


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (9. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hey!!! ich hoff das geht jetzt mi tden grafiken, hab mir das zwar durchgelesen, aber anscheinend nicht ganz gecheckt...... #q 

erstmal herzlichen dank für die vielen schnellen begrüßungen und die antwort.

erstmals zu dem einen bild: die orange linie im rückstaubecken ist die, wo ich meine ersten donaukarpfen gefangen habe. allerdings waren das k2(oder k3, K.A.)-karpfen mit unter 2 kilo.
hab mich natürlich gefreut sowas an der matchrute zu fangen, aber als karpfenfischer will man dann mehr.
zumal ich ja einen karpfen in der offenen donau fangen will....also geh ich jez ein stück näher ran an die donau.....der grüne bereich ist der von mir beschriebene!!
das blaue x ist die steinpackung die dort ausläuft(etwas blöd für den bedchair...), das rote x ist die stelle wo ich mich hinpflanzen will! ahja und die violetten linien sind die für mich hauptsächlich markanten kanten.
die eine verläuft 10 m vom ufer entfernt(bissal nah...), die andere verdammt weit draussen beim übergang zum hauptstrom(im kehrwasser halt)
so ca. hab i ma des gedacht!
nun hab i k. a. wo genau icxh meine 3 ruten platzieren soll, evtl sogar 1 auf wels? wo ich aber auch ned weiß ob welche dort sind......
es heißt halt immer wer ned fischt der fangt nix, drum will is probieren, hab halt leider die angst das i mei geld(futter) vl. am falschen fleck ins wasser werfe.....
der wasserstand dort ist nämlich seeeehr variabel, ab und zu ist von der sandbank gar nix zum sehn, ab und zu kann man fast ganz drüber gehn....dann kanns halt passiern das die montage in da früh im dreck und nimma im wasser liegt!

naja vl. könnts ihr ma ja helfen......doer es freut wen mit mir fischen gehn am we? :q 

aja fragen |uhoh: 
1) hats an sinn dort?(karpfen, wels)
2) is der schlamm a problem?
3) ich hätts mit mais probiert(chance auf amur)??
4) wie viel futter allgemein, ich weiß ja ned ob fische da sind....
5) wie lang ca. vorher füttern
6) wie weit draussen?
7).......*verwirrtbin*

sorry für die vielen wahrscheinlich nervigen fragen, bin halt a donau-anfänger....

mfg, Dominik


----------



## rob (9. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus dominik!
herzlich willkommen und beste grüsse aus wien
rob


----------



## richard (9. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus dominik!

Kräftiges Petri!


----------



## posengucker (10. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Dominik,

Willkommen bei den Angelverrückten.

lg
Werner


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (10. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

morgen!

zu den verrückten pass ich ohnehin gut dazu :-D

danke ausserdem für den herzlichen empfang aus allen seiten des boards.....hoff das ma irgendwer bei meinem donauproblem weiterhelfen kann... ;-)

lg, dom


----------



## gismowolf (10. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Dominik!
Ich hoffe,daß Du es erwarten konntest,bis ich mich wieder melde!
Ich hab derzeit etwas Streß,leider nicht mit angeln,sondern beim Hausbau meines Sohnes!!Den Angelplatz,den Du Dir ausgesucht hast,war einer meiner Lieblingsplätze oberhalb der Donaubtrücke!! An der Außenkante der Steinschüttung (an der Donau spricht man von einem Sporn) gab es immer schöne Zander zu fangen.Ebenso in der Verlängerung,wo sich das Kehrwasser wieder mit der Strömung mischt!!Da entlang war der Abbruch von ca.1-1,5m Wassertiefe bis auf 2-3m.Und an der Abbruchkante lauerten die Zander auf Beutefischchen.Das wird auch jetzt noch so sein.Die Schotterbank,die man auf dem Luftbild sieht,wurde erst 2002 beim Augusthochwasser so hoch!
Früher war die Schotterbank auch bei Niedrigwasser nie zu sehen!Aber das Kehrwasser zieht dort schon seit dem Bau des
Sporns (der Steinschüttung) seine Kreise.Und ein Kehrwasser bringt immer Nahrung-darum stehen viele Fische,auch Karpfen im Kehrwasser und auch in den Randbereichen,weil sich dort immer Nahrungspartikeln ablagern!!Karpfen waren eigentlich nie meine Zielfische in der Donau,aber ich habe ab und zu doch auch den einen oder anderen gefangen!
Ich glaube,daß Du beim derzeit höheren Wasserstand nicht vom Sporn aus, sondern vom Uferstreifen neben der Straße angeln solltest!Der von Dir markierte Platz ist goldrichtig!Den Köder einer Rute würde ich ins Kehrwasser auslegen und den der Zweiten 
in den Randbereich rechts und dort vielleicht auch anfüttern!
Wolfgang


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (10. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hi!!! des is kein problem gismowolf, ich bin zur zeit auch nur so oft im forum weil ich halt grad ferialjob mach, während dem studium geht das eh nicht....
war gran anfüttern am "sporn" |rolleyes , hab mit mais und ein wenig reinem karpfenfutter angefüttert..... genau an den stellen die du beschrieben hast....
glaubst du nicht das der schlammige untergrund ein problem darstellt? bin schon am überlegen ob ich den hakenköder aufpoppen soll und wie weit... |kopfkrat 
also die kante direkt zum kehrwasser.....hab mir da so meinen kopf zerbrochen, weil sich ja das futter an der tieferen seite ansammelt...wenn ich da meinen köder ablege hab ich so meine bedenken ob ich den carp über die kante bis zum ufer bringe....da is ja dann strömung und so....! ;+ 

des mit den zandern hab ich schon gehört, leider erst ein paar hechten erwischt, zander bleiben noch aus....bin aber auch zu blöd um zu jiggen *g*

lg, dominik


----------



## andi177 (13. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo

Also morgen Früh werd ich an den Mondsee zum angeln fahren.
Ich wohne direkt an den Salzkammergutseen.
Zum Attersee, Mondsee und Irrsee habe ich nur ca. 20Km.
Heute bin ich mit meiner Vespa eine Seenrunde gefahren um neue Angelplätze zu suchen.
Da habe ich einen schönen Platz am Mondsee gefunden.
Den werde ich morgen gleich mal antesten.
Ich hab auch ein Panoramafoto vom Attersee gemacht.
Da werde ich warscheinlich nächste Woche hinfahren.





mfg Andi

http://img59.*ih.us/img59/1134/pano004st3.jpg


----------



## rob (14. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

so meine lieben!
ich melde mich ab richtung nordnorwegen,wo ich die nächsten 5 wochen verweilen werde:q
macht es gut und wir sehen uns ja beim österreichtreffen.beste grüsse rob


----------



## richard (14. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

nice trip und komm gut nach hause.
Ritschie


----------



## Drohne (14. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Gute Reise Rob und gib fallweise ein Lebenszeichen von Dir.#h


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (16. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi!!!!
Erstmals eine Gute Reise für Rob, hoff du genießt es in Norwegen!!!!

Dann noch ein kleiner(nicht) fang-bericht vom letzten wochenende :-D
bin von sonntag vormittag bis montag nacht gesessen, hab alles probiert, ein karpfen wollte sich aber leider nicht einstellen.
als mir das warten zu bunt wurde hab ich noch "schnell" einen untermaßigen Zangder landen können, von karpfen war aber keine spur......
dien anderen fischer sagen dass es in diesem bereich sehr wenige karpfen gibt, kann das wer bestätigen?


----------



## USA (17. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

War von euch eigentlich jemand schon am Wolfgangsee/Abersee??


----------



## fib-altenberg (17. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo USA

Ich war letztes Jahr ungefähr um diese Jahreszeit am Wolfgangsee.
Ich war dort mit meiner Freundin (es sollte kein reiner Fischerurlaub sein).
Da aber das Wetter nicht so besonders war, fischten wir doch jeden Tag.
Unser Glück war, dass wir in der Pension des "Meisterfischers" vom Wolfgansee untergebracht waren.
Dieser hat oder hatte ein paar Rekorde vom See errungen.
Unser Vermieter hatte uns auch einige Erfolgsversprechende Stellen verraten.
Weiters kennt er den See wie seine Westentasche und sagte uns immer an welcher Stelle wir wie tief usw. fischen sollen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: wir konnten einen Zander mit knapp 6kg (auf toten Köderfisch),
mehrere Brachsen Ü50 und unzählige Aitel fangen.

Der Wolfgangsee ist sicher einen Versuch wert, er ist sicher einer der schönsten Seen.

Heuer fahren wir an den Fuschlsee.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder......


----------



## USA (18. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hey super danke!
Genau um die jahreszeit wie du war ich auch lettztes jahr dort!
Hättest dich mal gemeldet hätten wa ja uns mal trefffen können:q:q
Am campingplatz, ca. 200m richtung ST.Gilgen von deinem ffangort entfernt! Unglaublich, ich war jeden tag mit dem boot draußen und habe nix gefangen, und das drei wochen lang#d....ich versteh es nicht!
Naja wunderschöner zander den du da hast!
auf dem steg vor der pension bei ried war ich schon gestanden!#6
Der wolfgangsee ist wirklich super von der umgebung, aber an fisch scheins doch auch#6
wenn fragen noch habe kann ich mich ja an dich wenden
Vielen Vielen Dank!
Kannst du mir bitte noch tipps verraten bezüglich der guten fangstellen, weil ich nächstes jahr warscheinlich dort wieder hin gehe!?
Wäre echt supertoll von dir!
Petri#h


----------



## Drohne (28. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

*2. Leuchtraketen?*

Halle AW Jungs!

Diesmal habe ich ein Anliegen bzw Frage: am vergangenen Samstag, den 26.08.2006 gingen bei der großen Bucht um 20,35h zwei Leuchtraketen hoch. Hat hier jemand seinen PB übertroffen oder was ist dort tatsächlich passiert? 

LG Josef


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (28. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Josef!

Ich fische vis a vis von Euch (Großer Grund) - ich denke mal, dass war von einer feuchtfröhlichen, orgienfeiernden Bootsbesatzung. Ich hab das schon ein paar mal mitbekommen, dass die dann ein kleines 'Feuerwerk' veranstalten. Und bei gutem Wind hör ich die Musik und das Gejohle bis rüber zur Traisenmündung!
LG
Stephan


----------



## Drohne (28. August 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



Stephan Bonefish schrieb:


> Hi Josef!
> 
> Ich fische vis a vis von Euch (Großer Grund) - ich denke mal, dass war von einer feuchtfröhlichen, orgienfeiernden Bootsbesatzung. Ich hab das schon ein paar mal mitbekommen, dass die dann ein kleines 'Feuerwerk' veranstalten. Und bei gutem Wind hör ich die Musik und das Gejohle bis rüber zur Traisenmündung!
> LG
> Stephan


 
Könnte durchaus eine Erklärung sein Stephan, denn dort finden ja öfters Partys statt. Und ich Einfaltspinsel wollte schon mit einer Flasche Schampus rüberkommen.|rotwerden 

Petri Heil zu Euch rüber|wavey: 

LG Josef


----------



## gismowolf (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Seit Juni 2006 bin ich der 1. Jugo(= 1.Hilfsarbeiter)auf der Baustelle von Boardi schrottreactor und habe daher heuer selten Zeit,mit der Angel auf Pirsch zu gehen.Aber ab und zu kann ich mich mal ein bis 2 Stunden aus dem Staub machen.Die Fangergebnisse dieser Stunden hab ich heute geräuchert,damit die Helfer am Bau mal eine etwas andere Jause bekommen!


----------



## Drohne (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Na lecker sag ich da nur und obendrein eine riesengroße Gemeinheit, denn ich habe soeben ein Bierli aufgerissen und kabbere dabei lediglich Schokobananen dazu. |krach: |gr: 

Schmeiß mir doch zwei kupferne rüber ins nahe Weinviertel.

Mahlzeit und LG|wavey: 
Josef


----------



## rob (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

lecker wolfgang!
werde heuer meine aalrutten räuchern!
mal gucken wie es läuft.
dachte du arbeitest an der baustelle von deinem sohn martin?
wünsch dir die besten grüsse aus wien
rob


----------



## gismowolf (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Robert!
Mein Sohn Martin ist(!!)Boardi schrottreactor.Dürfte Dir entgangen sein!!Bei dem Streß,den Du heuer hattest,kann das natürlich leicht passieren.Wünsch Dir ein kräftiges PH zum Ruttenfang!!!
@Josef!
Hätte natürlich gerne Deine liebe Gattin und Dich zum Verspeisen solcher"Mohrenforellen"eingeladen,aber 
leider sind zuviele km zwischen uns.Aber vielleicht passt es einmal und ich komm wieder nach AW,dann nehm ich welche mit und vielleicht auch ein paar Krebserl zum Grillen.ok!!?


----------



## Drohne (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @Josef!
> Hätte natürlich gerne Deine liebe Gattin und Dich zum Verspeisen solcher"Mohrenforellen"eingeladen,aber
> leider sind zuviele km zwischen uns.Aber vielleicht passt es einmal und ich komm wieder nach AW,dann nehm ich welche mit und vielleicht auch ein paar Krebserl zum Grillen.ok!!?


 
Paßt bestens, #6 Weisl und ich haben dann natürlich MET-Honigwein und Bärenfang-Likör in ausreichender Menge mit.

LG aus dem Weinviertel
Josef#h


----------



## gismowolf (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Wenn es viel ist habe ich heute Nacht maximal 30 Minuten geschlafen!In Luftlinie ca.2000m von meinem Schlafzimmer entfernt (Wolfsegg am Hausruck)wurde die größte bis jetzt je gemessene Windgeschwindigkeit von 147 kmh in Österreich gemessen.Es hat ab 22:00 geheult,gerauscht und gepfiffen,die ums Haus stehenden Bäume bogen sich um bis zu 75°.Ein Wunder,daß die nicht geknickt wurden!Ich führe das darauf zurück,daß die Bäume schon Wasser saugen,weil die Knospen aufgrund der derzeitigen warmen Temperaturen schon fast zum 
Aufspringen prall sind.Wenn es kälter wäre,würden noch mehr Bäume geknickt worden sein.Alle Straßen über den Hausruck sind derzeit gesperrt.Um 6:00 früh mußte ich einem Notruf von Boardi Schrottreaktor folgen und zum Rohbau seines Hauses 12 km nach Schwanenstadt fahren.Beidseitig der Straße lagen eine Menge Bäume und abgerissene Äste blockierten teilweise die
Fahrt.Die Feuerwehr hatte schon einige Bäume in Stücke gesägt,so daß man doch immer irgendwie weiterfahren konnte.
Schrottreaktor mußte in der Nacht seinen Einachsanhänger mit einer Kette an der Bauhütte sichern,weil Gefahr bestand,daß dieser durch den enormen Winddruck abheben könnte und zum Rohbau geschleudert wird.Einige aufgerissene Folienverschläge
bei den Fenster-und Türöffnungen konnten wir wieder dicht machen. Gottseidank wurden die starken Sturmböen bei Tagesanbruch etwas schwächer und ich hoffe,daß das Ärgste für diesmal vorbei ist!!


----------



## rob (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

bei uns hat es auch ordentlich gepfiffen.um die 140 km/h haben sie bei uns gemessen.
bei der bank gegenüber hat sich ein 6 m schild verabschiedet.äste liegen herum,aber sonst geht es eigentlich...
das schauspiel hätt ich mir gern an der küste angesehen.sicher beeindruckend.lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Von wegen "der Sturm ist vorbei"...(in den Nachrichten)...Bei uns wird er schon wieder stärker ....Spitzenböen mit 80 kmh!Und zu allem Überfluß steigt der Wasserstand in unseren kleinen Bächen
nach den starken Regenfällen gewaltig.
Hier der aktuelle Pegelstand der Ager in Lambach:http://www2.land-oberoesterreich.gv...gelname=Fischerau+/+Ager&cmdAnzeigen=anzeigen


----------



## Drohne (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Ich könnte schreien vor Wut, 18  Bio zertifizierte  Bienenvölker  hat  Kyrill  erbarmungslos  gemeuchelt.  

Obwohl wir jede  Menge  Sicherungen  und Beschwerungen angebracht hatten, war es trotzdem nicht ausreichend.  Für dem nächsten  Orkan müssen wir uns offenbar etwas gänzlich neues einfallen lassen. 

Aber bitte keine Sorgen liebe Boardies, es sind -vorläufig- noch genügend Völker zur Honigproduktion im laufenden Jahr vorhanden.

LG und ein kräftiges Petri Heil wünscht Euch
Josef#h


----------



## rob (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ui drohne!
das ist eine schlimme sache!
schade um die bienen,aber zum glück gibts ja noch mehr völker
für deine kommende jahresproduktion!
meine süsse und ich finden deinen honig sehr lecker.
werden heute wieder an deinem stand vorbeigehen und ein gläschen kaufen:m
für den abendtee!
beste grüsse und bis bald in aw!
rob


----------



## gismowolf (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Stellenweise sieht`s jetzt bei uns im Hausruck wie auf den Fotos aus.:c


----------



## Zander01 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Nachdem hier viele Boardies mterialischen Schaden von dem Sturm erlitten haben, kann ich nur zur Aufmunterung sagen "Kopf hoch, wird schon wieder".

@Drohne:

Nur so nebenbei eine Frage.

Was sind bitte "*Bio zertifizierte*" Bienenvölker?
Was Bienenvölker sind weis ich.
Aber Boi zertifizierte?

Bitte kläre mich auf.


----------



## Drohne (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



Zander01 schrieb:


> Was sind bitte "*Bio zertifizierte*" Bienenvölker?



Das heißt, dass vom mir sämtliche Völker bereits viele Jahre lang nach den strengen Auflagen des BIO Austria Verbandes geführt werden. Es dürfen weder Rückstände im Bienenwachs, Honig, oder in irgendeinem anderen Bereich aufgefunden werden. Die Proben zur Kontrolle werden jährlich vom Institut in Hohenheim BRD untersucht. 

Wurden sämtliche Auflagen positiv erfüllt, ist eben der Bienenstand BIO zertifiziert. Bei uns sind dies nicht nur die Völker und deren Produkte, sondern aus der Bienengarten mit 13,500qm inkl. sämtlicher Obstbäume und Beerensträucher.

Natürlich könnte ich nun ein Referat halten, aber ich denke diese kurzen Worte genügen bereits.

LG Josef


----------



## Zander01 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Josef,

dein Bericht reicht vollkommen aus. Kann mir jetzt auch eine Vorstellung machen wie und warum man es als BIO bezeichnen kann. Danke für die Erleuchtung. :m


----------



## gismowolf (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Meldung heute im ORF!http://www.orf.at/ticker/243349.html


----------



## gismowolf (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Das ist ja nicht zum Aushalten!!Bei den Abendnachrichten um 19:30 waren es über 400 betrunkene russische Eisfischer,die von der riesigen treibenden Eisscholle gerettet werden mußten!!


----------



## herby.b (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Mich würde mal interessieren ob es jemanden aus Innsbruck im AB giebt
Gruß Herby


----------



## Fischhunter (1. April 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Bordis ! Kennt ihr den Schacherteich in der Nähe von Waidhofen a.d. Theya! möchte demnächst mal dort fischen und bräuchte eure Meinung !


----------



## rob (2. April 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus fischhunter!
der posengucker hat einmal einen bericht über den schacherteich eingestellt.eventuell hilft dir der weiter.
lg rob

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=60423


----------



## thymallusAUT (17. April 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Fischereirevier Donau bei Mauthausen (Koppelrecht AU\Donau Aist)

Hallo Leute!

Habe soeben eine Jahreskarte für das o.a. Gebiet geschenkt bekommen. Da ich in der Donau, außer Abwinden auf Barben und in Aschach auf Zander gefischt habe, wäre ich für Tipps zu diesem Gebiet sehr dankbar. Ich würde gerne mit Kunstköder (Spinner, Wobbler, Jerkbaits, Gummifisch) auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch fischen. Hoffe ihr könnt mir einige Tipps geben.

Danke


----------



## fishmike (17. April 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi thymallus,
wieder ein Oberösterreicher mehr an Board - sehr schön!
Also mit Mauthausen hab ich gar keine Erfahrungen, ich kenn nur Abwinden, Langenstein und Puchenau...

Grüße
MICHI


----------



## thymallusAUT (17. April 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Na ja ich bin mehr Stausee Klaus, Irrsee, Moldaustausee, Alm unterwegs. Donau bisher nur Abwinden und Aschach. Möchte die Jahreskarte nützen und dort regelmäßig nach der Arbeit ein paar Raubfische auf die Schuppen legen. Gehe aber davon aus, dass ich einiges an Lehrgeld in dem Gewässer zahlen werde. Daher suche ich Tipps bzw. Leute die sich dort auskennen. Angeblich wird dort auch den Wallern nachgestellt.


----------



## SteVe7 (25. April 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ich fische hauptsächlich in der Salzach im Bereich von Salzburg


----------



## JoHo (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo,

ich beginne gerade in der donau und traun rumzufischen.

grüße
jochen


----------



## gismowolf (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Jochen!
Herzlich willkommen im Board!Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß hier!!
Die obere Donau zieht sich ja über ca.39 km vom DOKW Aschach bis Engelszell oberhalb der Schlögener Schlinge.Wo angelst Du denn da.Hast Du dort schon Lieblingsstellen oder mußt Du das Gewässer erst erkunden?Und wo fischt Du in der Traun? 
Ich fische in der Traun im Bereich KW Lambach bis knapp oberhalb der Almmündung!


----------



## JoHo (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo,

vielen dank! find das forum bisher echt super. 

betreffend donau: hab diesbezüglich schon einen eigenen thread hier aufgemacht. wäre dankbar, wenn du mir möglicherweise auch einen tip geben könntest (40 km nach einer gemütlichen stelle abzusuchen, vorerst mal mit tageskarte, ist etwas mühsam. da versucht man doch erfahrungen anderer auszunutzen)

betreffend traun: das ist eher mittelfristige planung. hätte aber auch diese stelle ins auge gefaßt, wo du angelst. muss aber sagen, daß mir das zurzeit noch eher zu teuer erscheint (ca. 30 pro tag vom stift lambach). hab eher vor mal meine bevorzugte fischermethode an der donau rauszufinden. ist sicherlich eine dezente anfängerfrage, aber ist die relation donau versus traun (jahreskarte euro 75 versus 325) wirklich zu rechtfertigen? wahrscheinlich werde ich diese einsicht bald haben... 

grüße
jochen


----------



## gismowolf (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Jochen!
Bezüglich Donau:Ich habe früher mit eigener Zille(Standort Schlögen)viel in der Donau gefischt,aber seit der Treppelweg zum Radfahrweg ernannt wurde,hab ich keine Jahreslizenz mehr erworben!Kann daher zur jetzigen Suituation nichts sagen!!
Bezüglich Traun:Ich fische seit ca.38 Jahren in den Gewässern des Stiftes in Traun und Ager und habe seit damals im Lauf der Jahre die Änderung der Wassergüte und die Auswirkung des Flußkraftwerkes auf den Fischbestand miterlebt.Kurzes Resümee:
Die Traun ist nicht mehr das,was sie einmal war!!Du kannst mit der Jahreslizenz insgesamt 50 Stk Forellen entnehmen,die jeder
fangen kann,weil mehrmal in der Saison besetzt wird.Die großen 
Forellen,die man früher fangen konnte,gibt es seit dem das KW 
in Betrieb ging,nicht mehr.Für mich ist die Traun oder die Ager in kurzer Anfahrtszeit(15-20 Min.) erreichbar,was für mich ausschlaggebend ist,warum ich dort fische!


----------



## JoHo (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo zurück!

werd dieses wochenende mal mein motorrad aus der garage holen und die obere donau erkunden um ein paar nette plätze auszukundschaften. 

ich glaub hin und wieder werd ich auch die traun mit tageskarte befischen. 

danke jedenfalls für deine super auskünfte!

petri heil!


----------



## gismowolf (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo !
War zum langen WE endlich wieder einmal an der Traun und konnte 
einige Forellen für den Grill fangen.


----------



## Drohne (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Herrliches Revier und  sehr schöne Fische, Anglerherz was willst noch mehr. :vik: Mein Kompliment Gismo und weiterhin ein kräftiges Petri Heil

Auch ich bin wieder nahezu täglich in AW um unsere Carps zu ärgern. Gestern konnte ich unmittelbar nach dem heftigen Unwetter drei herrliche Schuppis mit 70, 72 und 79cm auf die Matte legen. Der 79er hatte exakt 9,97kg -Imkersleit sam nun amol genau. :q

Heute konnten zwei Carps in einem versunkenen Baum trotz 50er Mono Zuflucht nehmen. Für Insiders, ich fische vis a vis am anderen Ufer, ist natürlich eine Materialschlacht sondergleichen, deshalb die 50er. 


@ Rob

das Rig zur fachmännischen Kontrolle  kommt demnächst  ins EKZ/HAZE, natürlich werde ich vorher ein Aviso starten. #h


----------



## rob (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

petri burschen zu den fängen!
ich bin schon am verzweifeln......war schon wieder von fr bis so in der bucht ohne etwas nennenswerte gefangen zu haben.
langsam verliere ich die lust.....mein nächster ausflug wird mit der fliegenrute unternommen.
ich versteh nicht warum heuer die donau so schlecht ist.muss mal mit dem boot raus auf zander.eventuell geht da endlich was.
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@Josef! 
Danke für Dein PH!
Auch Dir ein ganz kräftiges Petri Heil zu den schönen Karpfen!!
War die Tage auch an einem Teich und fing eine Silberkarausche
(siehe Foto = Urform unserer Goldfische) und mehrere Fische,die ich nicht hundertprozentig bestimmen konnte!Der Bewirtschafter sagt,daß es Karauschen sind!?Ich habe in meiner Jugend am Neusiedlersee hunderte Karauschen gefangen,die jedoch alle an der Schwanzwurzel einen dunklen Fleck hatten!!Josef,Du hast doch auch am Neusiedlersee lange gefischt!Was meinst Du dazu??Ich glaube,daß es Giebel sein könnten!?
Übrigens,die Fische wurden in einem anderen Teich wieder eingesetzt.
Ich verabschiede mich jetzt für einige Zeit vom Board,denn morgen geht`s für 10Tage nach Norwegen,wir werden uns dort vom Hausbau erholen und zwischen Hitra,Smöla und Fröya den 
dortigen Meeresfischen widmen!!


----------



## JoHo (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

...na da bin ich aber froh, daß es nicht nur mir als anfänger so geht 

war jetzt auch schon insgesamt 3 tage an der donau bei schlögen und niederranna und hatte auch noch keinen nennenswerten erfolg. ausgenommen der tatsache, daß ich eine stelle gefunden habe, wo man super köderfische auf vorrat fangen kann (muss sie also nicht mehr gefroren im angelladen besorgen). ich glaub es sind kleine rotaugen und viele kleine barsche sind auch anwesend. 

wünsche alle petri heil und allen urlaubern einen erholsamen aufenthalt!

grüße
jochen


----------



## richard (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Diese Karauschen oder Giebeln, what ever it is, sind auch im Brandstätter Sporn anzufinden. Im Sporn kann man aber seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr fischen, weil er bis zur Wasseroberfläche mit Algen zugewachsen ist. Ich melde mich ebenfalls in Richtung Norwegen ab. Keine Ahnung was mich dort erwarte - bin das erste Mal zum Fischen im Hohen Norden - , wird aber bestimmt schön werden. Da Gismo mit von der Partie ist, wird nicht nur alles gut gehen, sondern uns auch ein kräftiges Petri beschert sein.


----------



## gismowolf (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Ritschie!
Eins kann ich Dir mit 100% -iger Sicherheit zusagen!!:q
An Board der Fähre erwartet Dich das große Meeresfrüchtebuffett
von Lachs bis Reker in vielen Variationen!!Aber Vorsicht,daß Du nicht zu viel ißt!!!Und bezüglich der Fischerei.....warte es ab und laß Dich überraschen!Die meisten erwischen beim ersten Mal in Norge den Virus und ich wette heute schon um eine Kiste Bier,daß es Dich bald wieder dorthin ziehen wird!!!#6


----------



## rob (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

wolfgang und ritschie!
ich wünsche euch beiden und allen anderen mitfahrern ein dickes petri!
hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit und wir haben wieder einen neuen infizierten:m
bin schon gespannt wie es euch ergehen wird.
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## richard (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Juhu, ich fahre jetzt meinen PC runter, und dann fahre ich nach Norwegen!


----------



## sorgiew (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

:vik:so muss mich jetzt in diesem thread auch mal vorstellen:


Bin exilburgenländer - das heisst bin burgenländer und lebe in zürich!


Mein bevorzugtes revier ist die östliche steiermark und das burgenland sowie etwas von ungarn.


Notgedrungen - ich lebe ja in der schweiz bin ich hier am greifensee unterwegs - und zur zeit ziemlich exzessiv auf karpfenpirsch.


Leider leider habe ich noch keinen eidgenossen (den karpfen) erwischt aber ich werde mich dranhalten und hoffentlich bald einen moosrücken erlegen.


Ist gar nicht so einfach da dieser "teich" doch einiges an grösse hat



grüsse von einem exilburgenländer 


wolf


----------



## Drohne (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@ Rob

Hier bitteschön und zum gustieren, eine Original Dürre Wurscht vom Fleischermeister Kolobratnik aus Kirchberg/Wagram.:m

Lieber Freund, diese Wurst ist beinahe so Steinhart wie vor etwa 25 Jahren des Drohns bestes Stück. Anny weiß eben was gut und brauchbar ist. #6

Am Fischwasser mit Knoblauch, a por Pradeiser und Brot, mjam mjam kann man da nur sagen.

LG Josef

http://img47.*ih.us/img47/1703/drrewurstanglerboardls7.jpg


----------



## rob (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

mir rinnt das wasser auf die tastertur:m
freu mich schon aufs we,da bekomm ich auch wieder ein kranzerl
@sorgiew: na dann ein recht herzliches willkommen in der österreich ecke:m
lg rob


----------



## fishmike (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi,

sind richi und gismo schon aus dem Norden zurück?? Oder gibts Fangmeldungen??

lg MICHI


----------



## gismowolf (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Michi!
Wir sind vergangenen Samstag nachts gut zurückgekommen.
An einem Tag konnten wir wegen des stark böigen Windes bei 10-16 m/sec nicht ausfahren.Ich hab es dort oben zur Sommersonnenwende noch nie so kalt erlebt.Die Jahre vorher sind wir oft im Hemd dahingetümpelt und trotzdem Fische gefangen.Heuer hab ich die Kapuze über der warmen Kappe mit Ohrenschützern insgesamt vielleicht 2 Std abgenommen.Aber Fische gab es enorm viele.Nur mit dem Beißen haperte es,weil lt.Aussage der Guides das Wasser noch viel zu kalt war und daher wenig Nahrung zum Vollfressen vorhanden war.Insgesamt haben wir aber doch unsere Fische gefangen und über zu wenig Filetierarbeit kann sich niemand beklagen!!Das Team (6 Mann)hat sich wacker geschlagen,würde ich sagen!!:q
Ich zeige Dir hier ein Foto von einer Echolotanzeige bei einer Wassertiefe von 63,5m.Von 20m bis zum Grund gab es nur Fische!In der Tiefe von ca.30-35m so dicht,daß das Echolot
schon rot zeigte(rot ist Grund!!).
Einen genaueren Bericht mit Fotos will vielleicht Ritschie hier 
veröffentlichen,da er ja zum ersten Mal Norwegen mit Angel und Boot erlebte!!#6


----------



## rob (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus wolfgang!
freut mich, dass ihr gesund wieder zurück seid!!!
kuck mal ins österreichforum einen beitrag tiefer/höher was ich am samstag mit der feeder gefangen habe:q
freu mich schon auf einen bericht mit fotos vom ritschie!!
lg rob


----------



## Drohne (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo AWler und deren Freunde!

Hier wieder ein leises Lebenszeichen vom Drohn:m

Diesmal kam ich erst um etwa 18h dazu, mit meinen roten Feuerstuhl ins Revier starten. Bereits in Kirchberg begrüßte mit ein deftiges Unwetter, was solls, das Ziel bereits vor Augen, deshalb geht’s natürlich weiter nach AW. Dort angekommen, war es unmöglich auszusteigen, noch weniger ans fischen zu denken. Sitz in die Waagrechte zurück und ein kurzes Nickerchen nach einem anstrengenden Tag war recht willkommen.

Um 19,30h war Sturm und Regen uninteressant, also rein ins Boot und raus mit dem Futter und Köder. Dies hätte ich aber besser unterlassen, denn eine enorme Böe brachte das Boot gewaltig ins schaukeln. Endlich zurück, aber klatschnaß und deshalb sofort unter den Schirm. 

Plötzlich Fallbiss und deshalb raus zu den Ruten, ein Brachsen mußte versorgt werden. Abermals zwei Frolics rauf und natürlich wieder etwa 200m raus zur Futterstelle. Eh schon wurscht, denn mehr als naß kann schon nicht werden. Abermals unter den Schirm, aber nicht allzu lange, denn plötzlich glühte der Freilauf förmlich auf, unglaublich rasant wurde Schnur genommen. Rute hoch und der Fisch hing an dem neuen 2 er G Carp A 1 Haken. Exakt an der Mundspalte gehakt, hatte der Brachtbursche diesmal kein Glück den Haken loszuwerden.  

Regen ohne Ende, bereits völlige Finsternis, der Drohn alleine draußen und bereits steif vor Kälte, deshalb mußte der 13,24 kg schwere Schuppi leider in den schwarzen Sack. Weisl als mein Privatfotograf  war diesmal unabkömmlich, deshalb machte mein neunjähriges Enkerl Fotos von und beiden.  

LG Josef 

http://img260.*ih.us/img260/3872/karpfen1324kgaw972007ll9.jpg
Shot with 

http://img260.*ih.us/img260/1746/karpfen1324kgaw972007bihp3.jpg
Shot with

Nach dem Unwetter

http://img515.*ih.us/img515/9757/geknickterbaumaw972007cw9.jpg
Shot with SP510UZ at 2007-07-10


----------



## sorgiew (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ui schöne tiere dickes petri


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

auch von mir ein dickes petri:m
 schöner göba
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Josef!
Ein ganz dickes Petri auch von mir!!Ein wunderschöner Göba(wie Ihr in AW so sagt!!)und auch Glückwunsch mit dickem Kompliment an Deinen "Privatfotografen"#h#6
Bei uns in der Traun schwimmt ein Koi (rot/gold/schwarz)mit schätzungsweise 8-10kg herum!!Meinen Schnüren weicht er panikartig aus!!Ich nehme an,daß er schon mal gehakt wurde!?
Da warte ich besser auf angestaubtes Wasser,oder?Wäre ja ein Hammer,so einen Fisch zu fangen:q


----------



## Drohne (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Petri Dank meine Herren, sehr nett von Euch:m

In kürze geht meine tägliche Jagd nach den AW Gelben weiter, wern ma schaun was da noch alles möglich ist. Nur noch ein Kaffeetscherl und meine rote Rakete wird gestartet.


@ Rob

das Rig liegt diesmal tatsächlich bereits bei der Vernea zur Kontrolle im Honigstandl auf. Das Mädl ist diesmal Freitag drann, nächste Woche Donnerstag, dann wieder Freitag usw. Also einmal pro Woche darf sie.:q Abgeändert wurde lediglich der Haken, anstatt dem 4er Korda kam nun ein 2er Gamakatsu G Carp Spezialist drauf. Vor allem interessiert mich Dein Urteil über die Frolic Schlaufe und die Rig Länge.

LG Josef


----------



## carpmaster64 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo, warum ist dir da zu wenig los ????

Gruß Ritschi


----------



## carpmaster64 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Halli hallo,
zuerst möcht ich mich kurz vorstellen, ich bin der RITSCHI und komme aus NÖ. Mein Zielfisch ist der Karpfen auf den ich in der Zwischenzeit seit über 10 Jahre intensiv fische. Mein zweites Hobby ist die taucherei.
Gruß Ritschi vom Team Carpmaster


----------



## Drohne (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



carpmaster64 schrieb:


> Hallo, warum ist dir da zu wenig los ????



Ganz einfach, weil du bisher nicht da warst!:q

Also Ritschi, servus und herzlich willkommen in der Österreicher Ecke dieses riesigen Forums.#h

Übrigens, wenn du in deinem Bezirk Bienen herum fliegen siehst, bitte Hände weg davon, denn die gehören vermutlich mir.:g


----------



## welshie (8. August 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo zusammen!

Bin neu im forum und gerade am durchforsten, um an gute tipps und tricks fürs donaufischen in linz zu kommen.

Komme ursprünglich aus dem Bezirk Vöcklabruck, hab dort als Kind immer die dortigen Teiche befischt (das waren noch zeiten, als die Fische aus der Rieder Messe direkt in meinen Stammteich gesetzt wurden und damit von Aal bis Wels alles drin war). Hab mich damals immer auf schnödes Forellenangenl beschränkt, zugegeben war das keine Kunst, aber mit 10 liebte ich das Oberflächenfischen und den Jagdkick einfach zu sehr!

Dann ists etwas ruhiger geworden mit dem Fischen, in Wien war mir die Sache zu aufwendig.

Mitunter habe ich Baggerseen in meiner Gegend aufgesucht (btw: auf keinen Fall den Baggersee Zeiling nähe Zipf anfahren, da ist ausser kleinen Karauschen absolut nix mehr drinnen, wurde leergefischt!).

Jetzt gehts für mich nach Linz, bitte meldet euch, wenn ihr zum Thema Linz (linke seite plesching plus häfen würd ich glaub ich nehmen) zu sagen habt!

danke und lg


----------



## KarpfenFan (8. August 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo mal ne kurze vorsttelung ich bin der flo
ich wohne in der Steiermark und mein revier ist der Godetzt-Teich 
Ich fische seit 6 Jahren auf Karpfen!:g
Mein größter Karpfen war ein Spiegler mit 32 pfund

mfg


----------



## Soxl (8. August 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Ich wachel mal den Neuankömmlingen freundlich zu #h  

|supergri



KarpfenFan schrieb:


> Mein größter Karpfen war ein Spiegler mit 32 pfund



Der is' gut... Habt Ihr in der Steiermark jetzt auch das Pfund als Maßeinheit eingeführt? |kopfkrat :q :q 

Gruß, Chris


----------



## KarpfenFan (8. August 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

NE aber ihr schreibt alle pfund also da will ich mich gleich mit anschließen!:vik:


----------



## carpmaster64 (11. August 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo, hätte mal eine Frage, ich binin zwei Wochen für vier Tage an der Donau in Greifenstein fischen, gibt es da besondere empfehlungen ????

Gruß Ritschi


----------



## fib-altenberg (12. August 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@welshie

erstmal herzlich willkommen im board!

Zitat:
Jetzt gehts für mich nach Linz, bitte meldet euch, wenn ihr zum Thema Linz (linke seite plesching plus häfen würd ich glaub ich nehmen) zu sagen habt!

|kopfkrat meinst du die linke seite + begleitgerinne
oder die rechte seite + häfen
(seite eines flusses wird in flussrichtung bestimmt)

ich befische seit ca. 8-9 jahren die gewässer in linz, speziell die
1) rechte seite (pleschingerrecht - rechte seite und häfen linz)
2) linke seite (pleschingerrecht - linke seite samt begleitgerinne)
3) pleschinger badesee

ad1) diese seite befischte ich ca. 4-5 jahre. dieses gewässer gibt zwar grundsätzlich alles an fischen her welche im donauraum heimisch sind. die ausbeute war für mich nur selten (raubfische) zufriedenstellend, obwohl ich teilweise sehr viel zeit investiert habe. ich schließe das zum teil auf den hohen befischungsdruck zurück. ein großer vorteil dieses gewässers ist, dass der großteil des revieres mit dem auto erreichbar ist und die strecke sehr abwechslungsreich ist (hafenbecken, strom, ...). gründe warum ich dieses gewässer momentan nicht mehr befische sind, dass der preis von €125,- auf €150,- erhöht wurde und ein sehr hoher befischungsdruck herrscht.

ad2) diese seite befische ich heuer zum zweiten mal. der befischungsdruck ist hier geringer, das hat wahrscheinlich den grund, dass fast keine stelle direkt mit dem auto erreichbar ist. (trolley ist ein muss). dieses gewässer erkunde ich selbst noch. daher kann ich noch keine genaueren angaben machen.

ad3) dieses gewässer hatte ich 2-3 jahre. der vorteil sind keine weiten fußmärsche. der nachteil ist, dass in der badesaison das fischen unter tags nicht erlaubt ist, weiters darf nur (glaube ich) 3 mal/woche gefischt werden. als weiteren grund warum ich dieses gewässer nicht mehr befische ist, dass zu meiner zeit nur auf karpfen und hechte erfolgreich gefischt werden konnte. --> daher bevorzuge ich fließgewässer.

ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen

lg christof


----------



## jobstei (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus leute,
ich hab heuer ne jahreskarte am wolfgangsee ghabt, naja bis auf nen hecht mit 84 cm und ner renke mit so ungefähr 35 cm wars des auch schon, achja an die 40 aitel waren auch noch dabei |supergri 

nächstes jahr hol ich mir aber auf jeden fall wider eine jahreskarte, irgendwo und irgendwann steht und fang ich noch einen meterhecht 

werds jetz mal mit dem realbait von castaic probieren und dann mal bericht erstatten

mtg jobstei


----------



## rob (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo an alle neuen!
recht herzliches willkommen im österreich forum:m
@jobstei:ich beneinde dich für das renkenfischen am wolfgangsee!ist sicher eine traum kulisse.werd heuer eventuell noch einmal am irrsee angreifen.mal sehen ob die renken und hechte gehen..
lg rob


----------



## jobstei (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

ja is auch voll "schee" am Wolfgangsee, bloß weiß ich nie wo die fische stehen, ich hab ja alles was ich braucht, vom hecht schlepp zeug bis zum renken zeugl, den hecht hab ich auf nen 4cm großen wobbler an ner 20ger Schnur rausgezogen, des sollt für die aiteln oder sonst noch was sein aber ich will ja mal beim schleppen nen ehcht fangen! verkehrte welt|uhoh:

mtg jobstei


----------



## gismowolf (11. November 2008)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Ich hole mal diesen Longtimethread wieder aus der Versenkung.Vielleicht gibt es dann doch noch einige Boardis,die hier ab und zu mal was posten !! ?? ;+ |bla:
Nach längerer Zeit wollte ich wieder einmal versuchen,ob ich noch Forellen räuchern kann!Aber seht selbst:


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

mal ne frage warum legt ihr die forellen auf das rost???sieht doch doof aus mit den den streifen....

warum richtet ihr die nicht auf in den ihr ein kleines holzstück zwischen die bauchlappen steckt!!!


----------



## gismowolf (12. November 2008)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@Zanderlui!!
Ganz einfach darum,daß die "doofen" Forellen nach dem Räuchern nicht zu trocken werden!!Darum werden sie bei mir
nicht mit Haken in den Kasten gehängt,sondern auf den Rost gelegt!!!!


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

nein nicht hängen einfach grade aufrichten als wenn sie auf grund im gewässer stehen würden nur das der grund hier das rost ist!!!???


----------



## fishmike (12. November 2008)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi,
das sieht ja wirklich lecker aus! Hab neulich auch wieder mal geräuchert und zwar Hase und Ente und ich sage euch: ich hab noch selten was leckereres gegessen! So saftig geschmackvoll und gleichzeitig mild und weich... ein absoluter Hammer!!
Wer nachmachen will:
"Tier" als ganzes in ca. 8%ige Salzlauge für 36h einlegen
dann mind. 12h durchziehen lassen an einem kühlen Ort aufhängen
und dann ca. 2,5h bis 3h bei 120-140grad im Räucherofen "kochen" bzw. räuchern

Fotos habe ich leider keine und stellt euch darauf ein dass das "Tier" sehr viel an Größe verliert, die Ente war nur noch halb so groß nach dem Räuchern...

//MICHI


----------



## gismowolf (12. November 2008)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@Zanderlui
Wenn ich die Fische auf die Bauchlappen stelle,sind sie nach unten offen und der Saft bzw.das Fett tropft in die Tasse darunter,aber das Räuchergut(Fischfleisch)trocknet aus!Um das zu verhindern,lege ich die Fische seitlich auf den Rost!Wenn jemand die Abdrücke der Stäbe des Rostes nicht sehen will,dann dreht er den Fisch einfach um,ok!?
@Michi
Da hast Du ja eine Super-Idee gehabt!Ich hab zwar schon halbierte Grillhähnchen geräuchert,die auch nicht zu verachten sind,aber wenn ich mir Wildente und Hase vorstelle,läuft mir das Wasser im Mund schon zusammen!!#6


----------



## richard (13. November 2008)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Gismo, Servus Michi!
Ihr Gourmets! Ich werde dieses Jahr von meiner Großmutter das Speckselchen erlernen. In Ihrem Haus ist eine eigene Selch, wo sie früher die selbstgemästeten Schweine geselcht haben. Nach dem Speck, werde ich es dann mit Fisch probieren.
Apropos Fisch. Konnte erst kürzlich meine erste lota lota verhaften. Das Gute daran war, dass es deren gleich drei waren (47cm, 45cm und 37cm) und das in 3 Stunden. Gismo: wie bereite ich die lotas am besten zu?


----------



## gismowolf (13. November 2008)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Ritschie!
Die lota lota würde ich sauer kochen,so wie Forelle blau!Sie hat eine sehr große Leber und die ist beim Tafeln neben Rogen bzw.Milch dann das Tüpfelchen auf dem " i ".Laßt sie Euch gut schmecken!!:q #6


----------



## rob (14. November 2008)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus ritschie!
petri zu deiner ersten rutte!!
ich würde sie mit einem küchentuch gut putzen(schleim)
und dann in portionsrohre :q schneiden.
mehlieren und scharf rausbraten.so hab ich sie am liebsten.
lass sie dir schmecken.
lg rob


----------



## fishmike (14. November 2008)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hej Richi!
Petri zu den Rutten! Ich hab derzeit leider überhaupt keine Zeit zum Fischen... Diplomarbeit schreiben, Freundin und nebenbei noch ein bisschen arbeiten. Aber... ich sollte wirklich bald wieder mal ans Wasser - so geht das einfach nicht. 
Apropos Speck selchen, kann ich dir nur empfehlen, und gut viel Knoblauch rein beim einsuren! Bist noch viel in OÖ bzw. Linz?

//MICHI


----------



## gismowolf (25. November 2008)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Nur zur I N F O für Interessierte an heimischer "U R F O R E L L E :
http://kaernten.orf.at/magazin/magazin/freizeit/stories/324277/
Aber auch bei uns in den kleinen Bächen des Hausruckwaldes gibt es noch Bestände dieser Urforelle.Das wurde in den 
90-iger Jahren von Experten des Bundesinstitutes für Fischerei in Scharfling/Kreuzstein festgestellt!!


----------



## wallerbaby78 (25. November 2008)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Boardgemeinde  #h

Ich fische in Niederösterreich auf einem privaten Teich, guter bestand von Waller und Karpfen, auch Nachtfischen erlaubt, konnte dort auch schon super Fänge erziehlen, wer mehr darüber wissen möchte hier der Link dazu.

edit by rob: bitte keine gewerblichen links.danke

Bis bald 
Lg
wallerbaby78


----------



## gismowolf (25. November 2008)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@Wallerbaby78
Willst Du Dich nicht vorstellen????
Das kannst Du hier machen,es gibt aber auch einen eigenen Thread dafür unter "Sonstiges" /  in "Anglerlatein und anderes Gelaber" als Unterforum und es heißt : V O R S T E L L U N G E N


----------



## gismowolf (2. April 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

.......möchte ich diesen thread wieder etwas beleben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Seit gestern,01.04.darf ich gemäß Jahreslizenz wieder in der Ager angeln!
Gestern Flußbegehung gemacht(4,5km x 2 = 9km).War das super ,wie ich wieder beim fahrbaren Untersatz war!!
Aber gesund solls auch gewesen sein!
Schneeschmelzwasser ca.70cm über Normalpegelstand!Heute bei Sonnenschein und doch relativ warmer Temperatur um 9:00 ans Wasser.Temperatur gemessen.... +3°C! brrrr !Natürlich hat nichts gebissen,obwohl ich die Kehrwasser nach den tiefen Gumpen alle intensiv beangelt habe!Fazit: Lassen wir noch eine Woche vorübergehen,dann könnte es möglicherweise schon anders sein!
Drum hab ich mir in Gedanken an die Karwoche einige Krebse gefangen,gekocht,zerlegt und die ausgelösten Schwänze und Scheren in Öl,Dill,Chilischoten und Knoblauch mariniert!


----------



## fishmike (5. April 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi gismowold,
an der Donau siehts schon etwas anders aus, da gehts schon richtig los.
Wir sind mal mitn Echolot ein bisschen herumgefahren - Fisch über Fisch, jede Menge! Nur beissen wollen sie nicht so richtig. 
Auch einen Waller haben wir am Grund schlummern gesehen.

Wir konnten trotzdem ein paar schöne landen, eine 60er Barbe, einen riesen Klodeckel von 55cm und Nasen bis 50cm (schwimmen natürlich wieder herum - da Schonzeit).
Ich werds morgen am Abend wieder probieren, an ein paar anderen Plätzen...

Angeblich beissen jetzt in der Schonzeit auch die Äschen - auf Tauwurm... vor der Schonzeit wollten die gar nix nehmen. |bla:

//Michi


----------



## gismowolf (5. April 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Michi!!
Danke,daß Du mir Mut machst!!Aber daß sie so richtig beißen,dazu ist leider die Wassertemperatur zu niedrig!Dadurch,daß es so ganz schnell so warm geworden ist,fließt täglich immer mehr Schneeschmelzwasser in Mond-u.Attersee,so daß sogar der Hochwasserpegelstand täglich etwas steigt.Aber die Wassertemperatur ist schon etwas höher.Wahrscheinlich halte ich die Warterei nicht mehr lange aus und versuchs morgen wieder!!
Schau mal :Normalpegelstand ist 125-130 cm!!


----------



## jirgel (6. April 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Ihr glüklichen wenn ich auf die Planai schau und in die Enns weiß ich das ich erst wieder am Ende vom Mai fischen gehen brauch Schneewasser ahoi und da nur Fly only bei meinen neuen Revier giltet habe ich gegen die kakao artigen Fluten keinen Change.


----------



## gismowolf (7. April 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Jirgel!
Da ich ja schon gut über 40Jahre in der Traun fische,schätze ich bei den derzeitigen Schneehöhen auf den Bergen,daß in der Traun das Schneewasser bis Anfang Juli fließen wird.Außer die Temperaturen im Mai erreichen in 2000 - 3000m Höhe schon Sommerstatus!Dann wirds aber bei uns enorm hochwasserlich.Aber daß die Ager heuer so viel Schneewasser bringt,ist auf den rekordzeitlichen Umschwung von Winter-auf Sommerzeit zurückzuführen.14 Tage Schneefall bis 500m und von einem Tag auf den anderen Temperaturanstieg bis 20°C. 
In welchem "Bergbächlein"fischt Du eigentlich genau?In der Enns oder einem Nebenbach?Stell uns doch Dein Fischwasser vor!!Dann vergeht die Zeit bis zum "wieder fischen können"schneller!!Du kannst uns ja Fotos aus dem Vorjahr zeigen und nicht nur die Kakaobrühe!!#6


----------



## jirgel (8. April 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Derre Gismo(wolfilein) :q entschuldigung ich konnte nicht wieder stehen #6.

Hauprevier bei mir ist nu mal die Enns  alles andere das ich so im Laufe des jahres an Bergbachlern befische sind B Vitamine oder AFwasserln (Arbeitskraft gegen Fischerspass Tauschgeschäfte) die meißten Gebirgsbacherln sind nach wie vor in Familien Besitz einzelner wenniger oder Unbezahlbar für mich deswegen freuds mich immer wenn ich so an eine Erlaubniss komme.

Da neben gibts auch das eine oder andere Ritual man kennt das jahr  Jährliche wandern zu unseren Zwergsaiblingen die man Erzherzog Johann verdankt :vik:.

Bilder kann ich gerne bringen von den Fluten und Klaren bächelein, aber es hilft halt alles nichts gegen das Reale Rutenschwingen mich ärgerts a bisserl 2 Tage vor den Saison beginn war die Enns noch nieder und Klar :q wie geschaffen für die Trockne dann begann es zu Tauen nun ja auch egal so arbeite ich an meinen Verdrallten vorfächern weiter hab ja noch nicht genug nur so für 5 jahre :q:q:q


----------



## gismowolf (9. April 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Jirgel!
Na,dann zeig uns doch einige Fotos von schöneren Zeiten!Dann vergeht die Warterei auf Normalwasserstand schneller!:q Und wenn Du neben den verdrillten Super-Vorfächern noch einige Hirschhaarstreamer bindest,steigen Deine Chancen auf den Fang einer alte Standforelle auch!#6
Ich hab auch einige Bilder aus schöneren Zeiten!


----------



## fishmike (9. April 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Sag mal gismowolf wo fängst du denn so schöne Bachis?
Ich glaube wir müssen mal gemeinsam ausrücken! #h


----------



## gismowolf (9. April 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Michi!
Solche Truttas fange ich in den Stiftsgewässern um Lambach.Vor dem KW-Bau gab es hier jede Menge Laichstrecken,die jetzt leider " A L L E " der Vergangenheit angehören!Da waren Truttas zwischen 1,5-3kg an der Tagesordnung(die schwerste wog ca.12,5kg und hängt jetzt als Hofinger-Präparat im Stift.Refos bis zu 5kg und mehr waren auch mal zu fangen!Die Wasserqualität wurde so hingetrimmt,daß man wieder meterweit auf den Grund sehen kann,aber dafür finden die Fische keine Nahrung mehr und wandern ab!!!!!!!Im Prinzip sind jetzt nur mehr solche Fische zu fangen,die vorher eingesetzt wurden!!!!!!!!Wenn im Herbst welche übrigbleiben,werden die von den 1000 Kormoranen und den 500 Gänsesägern gefressen!!!!Seit 01.04. fließt hier in der Ager Schneeschmelzwasser ca.60-80 cm über Normalpegelstand und wir freuen uns,daß es sehr warm geworden ist,aber zum Fischen ist das Wasser zu hoch und vor allem zu kalt!!Wir werden es aber erwarten können(müssen!!).Du kannst gerne mit mir mal hier fischen gehen,aber warte noch bis ca. Mitte  Mai,da beißen sie sicher schon gut!!
Anbei Lizenzübersicht und noch ein paar Fotos zur Überbrückung der Wartezeit!!


----------



## fishmike (10. April 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Ja, das ist dann bei dir so wie fast überall... die Wasser werden sauberer, die Kraftwerke mehr und die Fische verschwinden...
Vielleicht geht es sich ja einmal aus dieses Jahr, dann komm ich dich besuchen. Fischst du da nur mit der Fliege?
Ich werd demnächst mal an den Klausstausee fahren, da gehts allerdings erst Anfang Mai los. Da werden auch jedes Jahr schöne Forellen gefangen.
Du kannst ja die Zeit mit Materialbau überbrücken - eine neue Rute aufbauen, neue Wobbler, neue Fliegen... 
Aber kann ich voll nachvollziehen - keine Fische, keine Schwammerl - schei** Zeit *gg*

Gruß Michi


----------



## gismowolf (11. April 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Michi!
Hier noch die für 2009 geltenden Bestimmungen und noch ein Agerfoto von vorgesten!
Wünsch Dir und allen ein Schönes Osterfest!


----------



## Boendall (16. April 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Sodala, Hab jetzt auch den Weg zu Euch gefunden.

Liebe Grüsse aus der Steiermark und ein kräftiges PETRI.


----------



## gismowolf (16. April 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Boendall!
Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß und gute Unterhaltung hier!Belebe doch etwas die Anglerszene in der Steiermark!!
Zeig uns doch,wo Du angelst und deine Lieblingsfische!!|wavey:


----------



## Boendall (16. April 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hiho Wolgang,

Ich war ein paar Jahre am http://steiermark.anglerinfo.at/Stm...O_Gewasser/VO_PackStausee/vo_packstausee.html
unterwegs. Nur seit es nicht mehr von der Gemeinde betreut wird, haben die Besatzmassnahmen nachgelassen, somit wird man mich dort nicht mehr finden.

http://www.fischerspezi.at/53997997520ba4b01.html hingegen sind immer wieder einen Ausflug wert.

Spinnfischen gehe ich gerne am http://steiermark.anglerinfo.at/Stm..._Gewaesser/WZ_Teichalmsee/wz_teichalmsee.html

Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, bin ich hinter den Salmoniden her.

Nachdem mein Altvorderer und 2 Kumpels eine Teichanlage gepachtet haben, bin ich oft dort unterwegs, wo dem GH/BP (grosser Hecht/big Pike) nachgestellt wird.

Momentan reizt ich auch die Mur in diesem Abschnitt: http://steiermark.anglerinfo.at/Stm...Mur_II_FV_Leibnitz/lb_mur_ii_fv_leibnitz.html

Leider habe ich kaum Erfahrung mit der Flussfischerei, so dass die letzte Saison nichts berauschendes gefangen wurde (ausser man griff in die Kühlbox und fischte sich ein Punti raus), aber neue Reviere brauchen halt ihre Zeit.


----------



## gismowolf (16. April 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Boendall!
Freut mich,daß Du auch hauptsächlich auf Truttas und Konsorten fischt!! 
In größeren Flüssen,wo man nicht oder nur sehr eingeschränkt waten kann,ist die Fliegenfischerei vom wild be-und verwachsenem Ufer etwas schwierig!Der Rollwurf in allen Variationen bis zum Parallelrollwurf zur Wasseroberfläche hilft da etwas,jedoch ist dadurch der Aktionsradius eingeschränkt.Nachdem man auch bei uns in Traun und Agér mit der Spinnrute angeln darf,hab ich mir auf Jigs (die ich mir zum Großteil selbst mache,Rehhaarstreamer gebunden!Wäre vielleicht auch eine Alternative für Dich in der Mur!?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2360351&postcount=10


----------



## Boendall (17. April 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Nice1 Wolfi,

Leider hatte ich bis jetzt erst einmal eine Fliegenrute in der Hand, da aufgrund von Job und Weiterbildung ich nich keine Zeit fand mich mit der Fliege zu beschäftigen.

Mein Kumpel fischt extrem gerne mit der Fliege, ich bin mehr auf der Seite der "Schlüsselanhänger" sprich Blinker Fraktion.

In der Mur gibts ja auch schöne Huchen, nur hat sich noch keiner bei mir vorgestellt (wird aber auch noch dran kommen).

Im Moment sind mein Dad und ich fleißig auf Platzpirsch und probieren halt alles mögliche aus. Da man mit 2 Ruten darf, wird eine für die Räuber hergerichtet, mit der anderen gehts auf Barbe/Karpf oder was halt sonst so das Bedürfniss hat zu beissen.

Hab mir gestern eine Bolo bestellt, vielleicht klappts dann ja auch mal mit mehr als nur Köfis


----------



## gismowolf (17. April 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi,dazu wünsch ich Dir ein kräftiges Petri und für uns schöne Fotos von Deinen Fängen!!


----------



## Gottfried01 (22. April 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Leute, Servus Gismo

so liest man sich wieder! Bin in Aschach stationiert und fische in der Donau und umliegende Gewässer. Zur Zeit haben in der Donau die Brachsen Saison. Echt gewaltige Teller die man da an Land zieht!

Petri an alle!


----------



## gismowolf (22. April 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Gottfried!
Na,dann zeig uns doch mal einige solche Klodeckeln!!Kannst sie dann ja wieder schwimmen lassen,damit sie dann noch ablaichen können!


----------



## Gottfried01 (22. April 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Versteht sich von selbst das die Teller wieder in die Freiheit entlassen werden. Gehe am Wochenende und werde die Fänge ( bin zuversichtlich |rolleyes ) dokumentieren. 

Also, bis demnächst!

Gruß
Gottfried


----------



## Allrounder³ (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

mittelburgenland 
eigener teich in mannersdorf a.d.r.


----------



## gismowolf (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hab wieder mal meine Räucherkiste auf den Gartenofen gestellt!Die eingefrorenen Forellen müssen ja auch mal  verarbeitet werden!


----------



## gismowolf (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Pfüat euch Gott,ich vertschüsse mich jetzt für 8Tage nach Norge!


----------



## haubentaucher85 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

grias di, a scheens petri und füü gaudi!!!


----------



## bodensee (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Ich komme aus dem Ländle.
Am Bodensee hab ich beim Lochauerstrandbad einen fisch gefangen den ich nicht identifizieren konnte bitte um eure Hilfe:


----------



## fishmike (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hi bodensee,
leider läßt sich das auf einem foto immer nicht so gut erkennen, aber ich vermute mal es handelt sich um einen nerfling. kommen die denn häufig vor im bodensee?
bei uns in oö wäre der ganzjährig geschont.

//Michael


----------



## bodensee (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

keine Ahnung das ist der erste Fisch den ich im Bodensee gefangen habe!!

Ein Freund meines Vaters hat gesagt er würde auf eine Nase tippen!!


----------



## fishmike (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



bodensee schrieb:


> keine Ahnung das ist der erste Fisch den ich im Bodensee gefangen habe!!
> 
> Ein Freund meines Vaters hat gesagt er würde auf eine Nase tippen!!



Ja hat der Fisch denn eine knubbelige Nase?
Das läßt sich auf dem Foto nämlich nur schlecht erkennen. Weiters hat eine Nase ein dunkel gefärbtes Bauchfell - hättes du beim Ausnehmen merken müssen.

By the way... normalerweise nimmer man nur Fische mit die man auch kennt. 

//Michi


----------



## bodensee (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

die wesentlichen Fische die in der Angelkarte sind die weiss ich wie sie aussehen^^
Mir ist egal was für Fische.
Ja sie hatte ein dunkles Bauchhaut.


----------



## BGH-Austria (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo mein Name ist Bruno und ich wohne in Kärnten!

Ich fische hauptsächlich in der Drau nähe Kraftwerk Annabrücke.

mfg Bgh#h


----------



## rob (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus bruno!
recht herzlich willkommen im board!
viel spass wünsche ich dir.
lg rob


----------



## Adriaangler1994 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus ich komm aus Weissenbach/Triesting und befische Neusiedlersee und kleinere Teiche im Triestingtal, sowie auch in Ungarn. Hab auch schon mehrer Male vom Ufer aus im Meer gefischt.

Grüsse 
Adriaangler


----------



## BGH-Austria (3. August 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Danke für die nette Begrüssung Rob!

so wie ich es sehe seit ihr eine nette runde hier mit sehr viel erfahrung!
ich hoffe ich kann von euch noch viel lernen, obwohl ich nicht ganz unerfahren bin!

war schon in langeland, am Po in italien, am gelben riff und in norwegen fischen!
nächstes jahr fahren wir wieder nach norwegen und dann auf den ebro nach spanien!

lg Bruno|wavey:


----------



## bodenseeoldi (5. August 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo zusammen komme aus Hard am Bodensee,
Fische viel vom Boot aus, Zander, Barsch.
Im Frühjahr sind wir auch ab und an am Schweben auf Seeforellen.
Auch vom Ufer aus fischen wir des öfteren.
Bezeichne mich nicht als Profifischer, bin gern am und aufm Wasser und wenn was gefangen wird umso besser
Gruss
Christoph


----------



## fishmike (2. November 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

So, dieser Thread muss wieder mal aus der Versenkung geholt werden... war heute das erste mal auf Aalrutten ansitzen und dabei gleich eine ganz schöne erwischt - 73cm und 1850g! Gleichzeitig ist das auch der Abschlussfisch der heurigen Saison auf dem Kontinent Europa! Foto gibts leider keines, denn draußen hats mir zu viel geregnet und nach der heißen Badewanne war der Fisch schon in der Tiefkühltruhe verschwunden...

Am Sonntag gehts auf nach Neuseeland, dort muss ich so nebenbei ein paar Forellen ärgern und vielleicht erwisch ich ja auch einen von den Riesenaalen - haltet mir die Daumen! Eine Angelrute wird mich jedenfalls auf der Tour durch die beiden Inseln begleiten! Fotos werden davon ganz bestimmt folgen - ob mit oder ohne Fisch... 

//Michi


----------



## gismowolf (2. November 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Michi!
1.)Danke für die Wiederbelebung des Österreicherthreads #6 !!
2.)Ein ganz kräftiges Petri zur kapitalen Rutte !! :vik:
3.)Wünsche Dir das beste Wetter und viel Erfolg für Deine geplanten Unternehmungen auf Süd-u.Nordinsel !!AB-Mitglied "Luigi" dürfte auch in nächster Zeit mit der Fliegenrute in Neuseeland unterwegs sein! Vielleicht trefft ihr Euch zufällig!? Hast Du einen Laptop mit? Es würde uns Daheimgebliebene sehr freuen,wenn wir hier ab und zu von Dir was lesen könnten!! #h #h


----------



## fishmike (3. November 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi gismowolf,

danke, hab mich auch riesig gefreut, denn das Wetter war wirklich sehr häßlich und die ganzen Kollegen sind beim 1. Regentropfen heim gegangen. Da zeigt sich dann, dass sich Ausdauer bezahlt macht.

In Neuseeland werde ich auf jegliche elektronischen Schnickschnack verzichten, nachdem ich in der Arbeit Tag ein Tag aus nichts anderes mache ist das auch ein Urlaub davon... deshalb wird es bis 22. Dez. nichts von mir zu hören geben. Das wird Urlaub pur... mit Bergausrüstung, Kletterausrüstung, Angelausrüstung - den einzigen Luxus den wir uns gönnen ist ein Camper, aber auch very basic level.
Aber im neuen Jahr werden wir bestimmt mal fischen gehen, wir werden zwar nix fangen weils so viel zu erzählen gibt... aber darum gehts ja bekanntlich nicht beim Fischen ;-)

lg, Michi


----------



## gismowolf (3. November 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Michi!
Na,dann wünsch ich Dir zu Deinem  "Natur pur-trip " alles Gute und komm wieder gut nach Hause!


----------



## Lenzibald (4. November 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus. Schläft ja langsam ein das Ösiforum. Wie schaut aus wer hat interesse das wir uns 2010 wieder mal treffen. 
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## gismowolf (4. November 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Lenzibald!
Wenn keine Bösartigkeiten dazwischenfunken bin ich zu jedem Termin dabei!!
Was hältst Du davon,wenn ich wieder mal Signalkrebse mitnehme?


----------



## Lenzibald (4. November 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus. Krebse sind immer gut Gismowolf. Wie schon immer Termin is mir egal wenn die Leute Zeit haben mach mas ansonsten können wir uns so mal ein Wochenende gemütlich machen.
MfG
LEnzi


----------



## gismowolf (20. November 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

@Lenzibald
Bis dahin übe ich fleißig!!:q :m |wavey:


----------



## rob (20. November 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

nicht schlecht herr specht!
sag mal wolfgang, esst ihr eigentlich noch was anderes ausser krebse und pilze:m
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (20. November 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Aber ja Robert!!Ab und zu gibt es junges Lamm,Schweinsbraten,Steaks vom jungen Rind,Brathähnchen und zwischendurch immer wieder Fisch in allen Variationen.#h


----------



## HarryO. (21. November 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

wo bleibt die zensur?? das sind doch "nicht jugendfreie" bilder:q:q:q


----------



## StP (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Bei den Fotos vom Gismowolf läuft mir jedesmal das Wasser im Mund zusammen, ganz besonders jetzt, wos nur mehr 45min. bis Mittag sind.

mfg
Stefan


----------



## donreiserl (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

*hallo an alle ! da ich aus wien komme muss ich immer etwas weitere anfahrtswege in kauf nehmen. aber jeder teich an dem es mir möglich ist wird von mir beangelt. fliessgewässer liebe ich nicht sehr ! viele grüsse aus wien !*


----------



## gismowolf (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus donreiserl !
Ich begrüße Dich hier im Österreichereck recht herzlich und wünsch Dir viel Spaß mit uns!Zeig uns doch einige Fotos von den Teichen,in denen Du angelst.Darfst Du dort auch eisfischen ?


----------



## Lenzibald (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus.
Beste Grüße auch von mir nach Wien. Jetzt muß ich mal über die Fliegenfischer im Ösiland herfallen. Möchte 2010 mal ein paar Tage an ein schönes Fliegenwasserl hat wer Tips für mich, da Gismowolf kennt sicher was das nicht zu Teuer ist, will net 100.- für ne Tageskarte auslegen ohne Fischentnahme. Ich will mir auch net unbedingt Fische entnehmen nur solls dann eben einen Preislichen vernünftigen Rahmen haben. Maximal 50.- für ne Tegeskarte. Sollte auch nicht zu weit von Linz entfernt sein so max 100km weiter auf keinen Fall.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## gismowolf (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus Lenzibald !
Anbei die Übersicht und Preise der Fischgewässer vom Stift Lambach.Ganz rechts findest Du die Tageskartenpreise.Ich würde Dir die  " untere Alm " empfehlen.Du kannst jedoch auch in der Ager und in der Traun beim richtigen Wasserstand mit der Fliege fischen!Wenn Du möchtest,kann ich Dir die Gewässer ja auch vorher zeigen,damit Du das Dich optimal ansprechende Gewässer wählen kannst!!


Lenzibald,es tut mir sehr leid,aber ich kann das Foto nicht in`s Board stellen!Wahrscheinlich bastelt Franz
wieder herum!??Verlernt werde ich das "Bild einstellen" doch nicht haben???????
Schick mir bitte Deine E-mailadresse per pn!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Nachdem man auch bei uns in Traun und Agér mit der Spinnrute angeln darf,hab ich mir auf Jigs (die ich mir zum Großteil selbst mache,Rehhaarstreamer gebunden!Wäre vielleicht auch eine Alternative für Dich in der Mur!?
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2360351&postcount=10


Dazu woll ich mal ein #6 #6 #6 loswerden, die Dinger gefallen!


----------



## jirgel (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Oh weihnachtsbaum oh weihnachtsbaum ich krieg die Haut beim A*r*sch net zaum sie zieht sich hin sie zaht sich her die blede Haut die passt nicht mehr ich wünsch mir vom Christkind an Tacker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Frohe Weihnachten wenn sie sich wär´s wünscht


----------



## Hund (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo OÖ

Bin aus Ebelsberg und fische erst seit einem Jahr und das in Asten-Abwinden im sogenannten Mitterwasser und am WEIKERLSEE( Gar  nicht so einfach zu beangeln)
Ansonsten frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch in sJahr 2010

Thomas


----------



## Lenzibald (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Servus. Holla da wohnt einer bei mir ums eck. Saess Hund bin aus Auwiesen fisch auch Abwinden und Steiningerkarte. Weikerlsee kannst wuchten hab ich auch gehabt.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## HAUSBOOT (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Als Frischling in diesem Board,bin ich nun auf Euch gestossen!Ich komme aus dem Tullnerfeld/NÖ,gibt es noch wem aus meiner Gegend?

Grüße Euch alle herzlich

HAUSBOOT


----------



## rob (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus hausboot!
herzlich willkommen im anglerboard, ich selber fischte sehr viel in altenwörth an der donau.momentan bin ich am neusiedlersee.bin oft im tullnerfeld unterwegs, da meine großeltern aus sachsendorf bei altenwörth stammen.ist eine schöne gegend, vorallem die donauauen.
ich wünsch dir viel glück in der kommenden saison und bitte berichte bei uns darüber:m
lg rob


----------



## HAUSBOOT (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Rob!

Danke für Deine Antwort!Fische in Muckendf.-Greifenstein,da ich direckt am Donaustau wohne.

Wünsche Dir auch ein kräftiges PETRI für 2010 

LG HAUSBOOT


----------



## Ratte_01 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo zusammen...

Ich komme aus VLBG und befische derzeit eigentlich nur Seen (z.B. Spullersee, Lünersee, Roter Stein...).

Ich würde mich auch noch für das angeln an Gebirgsbächen / Flüssen interessieren... also falls jemand Tipps für mich hat währe ich sehr dankbar.

PS: ich fische erst seit 1 Jahr deshalb bin ich noch nicht sooo erfahren.


----------



## Aschacher (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hey Leute !!!
Ich muss sagen am liebsten geh ich in die Donau rund um aschach fischen. Auch wenn viele Leute hier behaupten die Donau wär überfischt , das mag schon sein aber fischen wird erst dann lustig und schön wenn man Strategisch vorgehn muss und sich überlegen muss was mach ich als nächsters um einen fisch drillen zu können. Denn alle 5min einen Fisch zu landen ist ja auch fad.


----------



## Thuna (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Bin neu hier , mein Name ist Fred und komme aus Feldkirchen in Kärnten, schau mich mal ein wenig hier um , und muss mich noch ein wenig einlesen , L.G. Fred


----------



## barbouri (2. August 2010)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Ebenfalls neu hier und ein Hallo in die Runde.
Ich bin 45 und angle seit meinem dritten Lebensjahr (am Traunsee aufgewachsen). Derzeit wohne ich in der Nähe von Linz und fische in der Donau (zwischen Steyregger Brücke und Trauneinmündung) sowie an der Traun unterhalb vom KW Traun-Pucking, am Welser Mühlbach und an meinem Heimatrevier, dem Traunsee (dort aber nur Aale).


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (9. August 2010)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi bin auch neu hier.
Ich komme aus der steiermark und meine stamgewässer sind die schallerlteiche,pölauteiche,großhart.sportfisch zentrum kulm süd und manchmal fische ich auch am kis Balaton in ungarn.


----------



## Fischhunter (13. März 2011)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hallo Bordis ! Ich komme aus Stadt Haag und suche vernünftige Karpfen und Forellenteiche im umkreis von 50km ! Kann mir wär was empfehlen ?


----------



## Trickyfisher (13. März 2011)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hi Kollegen
Ich bin aus Wien und fisch in der Alten Donau und Donaustadt II sowie manchmal mit Tageskarte Fliegenfischen, z.b Fischa oder Enns/Großreifling.
Gute Saison und fette Beute wünsch ich
Johannes


----------



## Fischhunter (23. März 2011)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hab mir heut mal eine neue Rolle vergönnt !
eine Balza Alegra ZF 7500  Weitwurfrolle  
6+1 Kugellager  4:1 Übersetzung  
I denk des is wos gscheites


----------



## Boendall (24. März 2011)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*



Fischhunter schrieb:


> ....is wos gscheites


 
Do follt ma da nurmehr Iglo ein 
Glaub ober a dass wos gscheits is, vü Spass damit.


----------



## rob (24. März 2011)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

na bitte, viel spass mit der neuen rolle.
werde am samstag mal einkaufen fahren, alles was man so für die neue saison braucht, kleinteile usw.

und den neuen wünsche ich viel spass bei uns im board!!

do winsch i eich olle a gude fischarei.

grias eign


----------



## Boendall (24. März 2011)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

13:00

Anfischen auf der Mur, i gfrei mi schon :vik:


----------



## dawo111 (14. April 2011)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

hallo zusammen, 

bin neu hier und komme aus hausmannstätten. 
probiere es heuer an der mur bereich kalsdorf - puntigam.
ist hier ebenfalls ein murfischer im board???

petri zusammen...


----------



## Soxl (15. April 2011)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Hoi die Runde,

melde mich nach etwas längerer Abstinenz wieder zurück |rolleyes

Nach einigen intensiveren Ausflügen in diverse Fliegenwedelregionen fasse ich seit letzten Herbst auch wieder Spinn- und Stellruten an :g

Hab' für heuer vorläufig eine Lizenz an der Donau bei Klosterneuburg und plane noch den einen oder anderen Ausflug in südliche Gefilde um ein wenig den Welsen auf die Bürstenzähne zu fühlen :q

@ rob: ...unglaublich, der thread lebt noch immer #h  Gib' mal durch wo Du grade so rumläufst, oder check Deine PN-Box.

Fangt's was! :vik:

Gruß, Chris


----------



## rob (15. April 2011)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

servus chris!

schön wieder von dir zu lesen!
ich bin jetzt am neusiedlersee und in der donau nur tageweise (selten) unterwegs.
habe noch 2 karten an der fischa dagniz, ich warte nur noch auf den maifliegenschlupf!
möchte gerne heuer noch einige tageskarten lösen an einem schönen fliegenrevier.
eventuell gehen wir mal zusammen wedeln oder einen tag an die donau bei klosterneuburg.
hast du leicht das spofi revier?

meine telenummer hast du noch?
von dir habe ich eine gespeichert, keine ahnung, ob die noch aktuell ist, möchte dich schon lange kontaktieren.

bei uns am see läuft es eher mau.
einen kleinen göben mit der match auf maiskörnderl konnte ich fangen, an sonst ist mein futterplatz noch wie tot, füttere brav jeden tag..

am anfang des jahres konnte ich auf grünen gummi einen super zander mit 4,5 kilo fangen, gleich nach dem das eis weg war.
dann noch eine untermassiger hecht und mit der match einige weisse.
also alles noch nicht so aufregend, warte schon seit 3 wochen auf meinen neuen bootsmotor.
ein torqeedo 1003 s, cooles teil.

anbei noch das foto vom zander.

beste grüße euch alle 
rob


----------



## Soxl (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: mir ist in der österreicher-ecke zuwenig los, deshalb......*

Sers Rob,

sorry für Verspätung, hab' erst jetzt Deinen letzten Beitrag gelesen |bigeyes

Fescher Stachelritter! #6

Jep, hab' das Spofi-Revier. Hab's allerdings bisher nur auf zwei Besichtigungen geschafft. Einen Köder hab ich bis heute noch nicht dort ins Wasser gelassen ... Irgendwie ist dort allerdings enormer Freizeitdruck, was meine Begeisterung etwas weichen läßt. Egal wann, dort ist so gut wie IMMER was los, und wenn's um 4:30 Uhr früh Spaziergänger mit badenden Hunden sind |rolleyes

Gab's bei Dir zwischenzeitlich News aus'm See oder aus AW?

Gruß, Chris


----------

